# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  فجعت قلبي

## ورد الياسمين

*رواية ( فجعتَ قلبي )* 
*للكاتبة الدكتورة منى المرشود ( قمرة / تمر حنا )*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*




*الحلقة الأولى* 
** * * * * * ** 



*- جالك عريس* 
*امتقع وجهيي و تغيرت ملامحي ، بعد لحظة ،*
* سألت أمي :*

*- من ؟؟*
*- ولد عمة أبوك ، بسام ...*

*انصدمت ، بس ما تفاجأت ، أمّه لمحت أكثر من مرة قبل .*
* كنت بصراحة متوقعة يجي يوم رسميا .
بس ما كنت أتمناه ...* 

*- متى جوا ؟*
*- عارفة أنها كلمتني قبل تلميح ، أمس دخلت في الموضوع رسمي .*
* الولد استقر بعمله و صار جاهز..*

*صمتُّ صمْت طويل ، حتى النقاش بالموضوع ما يثير أي ذرة اهتمام فيني ، من يصدق هذا حال عروس تنخطب ؟* 

*- بما أنك عارفة عنه كل شي ... ما يحتاج أقول أكثر* 

*- بس أنا أحتاج أفكر ...*

*- فكري ، ما رح تلقي أحسن منه ، و رقعة الثوب منه و فيه..* 

*تجاهلت الموضوع أول يوم ، و بعد ما ردت الوالدة فتحته يوم ثاني ، و كلمني الوالد بعد ...*
* بديت أحس
بالجدية ...*
* يا قمر ، الموضوع جدي ، صحصحي ...* 

*غصباً علي ، لا جيت أفكر ، مو صورته هو اللي تجي ببالي ، لا ...* 
*صورة حبيبي الهاجر ...*
* آه يا عسل 
للآن مرت شهور على زواجه ...*
* ما ادري من وين جت هذي الدموع ؟ ما ابي اعيد فتح الجرح انسي يا قمر خلاص 
انسي ..*


*ما نمت ذيك الليلة ، و ظليت سهرانه للصباح ،*
* و اللي طلعت به من تفكيري الطويل ، فكرة وحدة بس ....* 

**
* *
**


*- معقول ؟؟ ما .... أصدق عيوني ....*
*- ... صدّق ... قمر قدّامك الحين ....*

*كانت أطرافي كلها ترتجف ، و قلبي يركض ، ما توقعت أني أظل حيّة ...*
* كان هو ... آه ... ما تغير فيه 
شي ...* 
*نفس الصورة و نفس الصوت ...*
* نفس النظرات ...* 
*نفس الشعور اللي يعتريني لاشفته قدامي ...*
* ما كأن الزمن فرق بيننا و لا لحظة وحدة ...*


*- فيه شي ، بغيت أقل لك عليه ، و أمشي ...*
*- تفضلي ؟ آمري ...؟ خير ...؟؟؟*


*مرت دقايق ... و انا جامدة بمكاني ، لا عرفت اجلس و لا أتكلم ، الرجّال عنده عمل ،* 
*و أنا ... ؟؟
هو ... بعد كان مرتبك ... و حس بتوتر الجو ، حاول يلطفه شوي و سألني عن الدراسة ...* 

*- كيف الدراسة معك ؟*
*- الحمد لله* 
*- الله يوفقك ، و تتخرجي بامتياز ان شاء الله* 
*- إذا ... إذا واصلت ...*
*- ليه ؟ لا يكون ببالك تتركيها ؟ بعد كل* 
*هالسنين ؟؟؟*
*- حسب الظروف ...*

*توجس ، تغيرت نبرة صوته ، و قال :*


*- ... فيه شي ... جديد ...؟؟*

*وقف قلبي عند هذا السؤال ، بدون شعور ، رفعت وجهي صوبه و ظليت احدّق بنظراتي في عينه ، بدأ صدري 
تنكتم أنفاسه و تتلخبط ...*
* ما وعيت ، الا و الدموع تنجرف من عيني بغزارة ...* 

*- .... قمر ....؟؟*

*ما ادري كيف طلعت الكلمة مني ... قلت فجأة :*

*- بسام خطبني ..*

*هل كان تخيل مني و الا بالفعل ...*
* شفت الذهول يظهر فجاة على وجهه ، و تتغير*
*ملامحه ، ما ادري كيف
قدرت أشوفها وسط دموعي ...*
* أظنه تفاجأ ...*
* و استنكر ...* 

*- بسام ، ما غيره ؟؟؟*
*- .... نعم ....*

*بعد صمت قصير* 

*- لكن ... بسام ما يناسب مستواك الدراسي ...* 


*هزيت راسي : لا* 
*باسلوب المغلوب على أمره ...*
* و مسحت دموعي باستسلام ...*

*- ... و ... ايش رايك ... وافقتِ ؟* 
*- بعد ، ما قررت* 
*- قمر ... لا تتسرعي ...*
*- إش تفرق ؟ بسام أو غيره ...*
*- على الأقل ، اختاري رجّال يناسب مستوى ثقافتك ... أحسن لك و له ...*
*- ... النصيب نصيب ... ما به شي ينعاب ...* 
*- ...... هذه حياتك ...... أنتِ حرة .....*

*طالعت فيه بشكل غريب ... و استغرب نظراتي ، و بعدها قلت :*

*- أتزوجه ؟ ...*

*تفاجأ من السؤال ، و بدا و كأنه يحاول يتمالك نفسه ، او كذا أنا تخيلت ، و قال :*

*- ... اذا تشوفيه يناسب لك ، وهو رجّال للحق جيد ، فـ ... على بركة الله ...* 


*على بركة الله ....*
* كلمة غرزت خنجر بصدري و صحت*

*- بس أنا أحبك أنت ...*

*طلعت الكلمة بلا شعور ، بلا وعي ،*
* ما اكتشفت أني قلتها إلا بعد ما اهتز* 
*و انتفض قدّامي ،* *
و شاح بوجهه عني و بدت يديه تتحرك باضراب على وجهه ،
 تنقبض بشدة ...
 انتظرت منه ردة الفعل
التالية ...
 و جت أقسى من الطعنة الأولى ...* 

*- قمر ... لا تهذري مشاعرك على رجال متزوج و خالص ...*


*حسيت بصفعة قوية على وجهي ، و فقت منها ... أنا وش جابني هنا ...*
* أنا إيش سويت ...
وقفت بسرعة ، و جريت صوب الباب اداري دموعي بيديني ...*
* كنت اسمعه و هو يناديني* 

*- قمر لحظة ... لحظة يا قمر ...أرجوك ..*

*تمنيت ذيك اللحظة أني أقدر اطير ... أختفي ... أتبخر ...*
*مشيت و مشيت على غير هدى ، وصلت البيت ، حذفت جسمي على سريري ، و صرخت بوجه الوسادة ، بصرخة
مكبوتة :* 

*- أكرهك يا عسل ، أكرهك أكرهك أكرهك ....*


*بعدها بساعة وحدة ، كنت عند أمي أقول لها :
- خلي العريس يجي الليلة .....*


**
* **
**
* 
* 

**... يتبع ...* 



* 

*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

لاااا القصه المره ذي غييير
قمر وعسل هههه
على العموم كل شيء يجي منك حلووو(اني في الانتظار)
موفقه لكل خيـــــر
دمتي بود

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> لاااا القصه المره ذي غييير
> قمر وعسل هههه
> على العموم كل شيء يجي منك حلووو(اني في الانتظار)
> موفقه لكل خيـــــر
> دمتي بود



 



*الاحلى هو تواجدك بين صفحاتي عزيزتي*


*اتحفيني دائماً باطلاتك يا " قمر"*

*ولا تحرميني ردودك اللي زي الـ "عسل"*

*دمتِ عزيزتي بجمال روحكِ*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الحلقة الثانية* 
** * * * * * ** 

*لا تكابر !*


*طرقت الباب ،، و دخلت ..*
* شفت (سلطان) واقف عند النافذة* 
*ما ادري وش يراقب ؟
سلّمت عليه و ما رد عليّ ..
رفعت صوتي :*

*- إحـم إحـم ! أقـول : العوافي يا طويل العمر !*


*انتبه لي ،،*
* و رد عليّ من دون ما يلتفت صوبي* 

*- هلا ياسر ...*

*من نبرة صوته ، حسيت أنه به شي ..*
* سألت :*

*- خير ...؟ كأنك تعبان أو متضايق ؟* 


*ما رد علي ،، و هذا اللي أكّد لي أن به شي ..*
* قلت يمكن ما يبي يقول لي ،،*
* اجل ندخل في موضوع الشغل ..*

*- بغيت نراجع البنود للمرة الأخيرة قبل الاجتماع ..* 

*- الحين يا ياسر ؟ ما له داعي ..*

*- عجب ! أنت اللي قايل لي أمس !* 

*- خلاص ياسر ،، احضر الاجتماع وحدك و بالنيابة عني ، و الا أقول ،، أجله الى بكرة ..*


*تفاجأت !* 
*أمس كنا حضّرنا كل شي ،،*
* و هذي أول مرة يقول لي فيها أجّل !*
* الرجّال مو طبيعي ..*
* كان واضح عليه أنه ضايق الصدر ...*
* رديت سألته مرة ثانية :*

*- فيه شي سلطان ؟* 
*ما انت طبيعي .. قل لي يا أخوي ..*
* توني مخليك عال العال قبل ساعة !*
* وش صار ؟؟؟*

*- ما فيه شي يا ياسر ،، ما ودي أحضر اجتماع الحين ..*

*- أنا مو تايه عنك يا سلطان !*
* مو توّنا نعرف بعض .. قل لي يمكن ترتاح* *؟*
* أنا قريبك و صديقك و زميلك
في الدراسة و العمل و أقرب الناس لك ..*
* و الا ( الأحباب ) نسوك الأصحاب ؟؟؟*


*فجأة ،*
* إلا و وجه الرجّال منعفس علي ،،*
* و ضرب بإيده على النافذة و زين ما كسرها ..*
* كأن الجملة اللي
قلتها صابت الهدف بالضبط ..*

*سكت عنه لحظة ،،*
* أعرف سلطان ،،*
* مو من النوع اللي يعصّب بسهوله ،،*
* و مو أي شي يقدر يأثر عليه..**
(أشياء معينة) ممكن تخليه بهذه الحالة ....*

*- قمر ...* 

*قلت الاسم ،،*
* ودي اختبر ردة الفعل ،، و ما اخطيت الهدف ..*
* بس سمعني لف راسه فجاة صوبي و خزني بنظرة
اعرفها زين ..*
* قدرت اشوف بعيونه كلام كثير مكبوت ...*
* و قدرت أشوف يدينه و هي تنقبض بقوّه و عصبية
كأنه يحاول يمسك نفسه عن الانهيار ...*
* لكنه ، ما قدر ...*

*على الكنبه اللي كانت جنبه ،،*
* ارتمى بانهيار ،،*
* و رفع راسه و غمض عينه و أخذ نفس طويل ...* 
*و طلع بتنهيده مريرة ...*

*سمحت لنفسي ،، بعدما تراخت اعصابه المشدودة شوي ،،*
* اني أسأل :*

*- وش جد ؟*

*ما تردد كثير ،، و نطق و قال :*

*- كانت هنا ..*

*اندهشت ! و سألته باستغراب :* 

*- متى ؟؟؟*

*- قبل ما أنت تجي بشوي ..*

*- و ... ايش صار ؟*

*- جت ... تقل لي ... فيه واحد خطبها ..*

*مرّت لحظة صمت ،،*
* هالمرّة ما سألت ، هو قال بنفسه :*

*- بسّام قريبها ، اللي تعرفه ..*

*- آه ،، بسّام .. و الله و النعم فيه ...*

*- رجّال طيب و أخلاقه ممتازة ، و يستاهل كل خير .... بس ...
... ما يستاهلها ...*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه*
*...بس .... مايستاهلها...*

*يمكن قال الجملة بدون مايحس ؟*
* حبيت اتأكّد ، و كرّرت :*

*- ما يستاهلها ؟؟؟*

*- لا ما يستاهلها ..*
* قمر ... بنت جامعية و ثقافتها عالية ،،*
*بسّام ... انسان بسيط ...* 
*ما فيه تناسب بينهم ..*
* ما تستاهل واحد مثله ، و لا هو يستاهلها ...*

*- من يستاهلها أجل ؟؟؟*

*طلع هذا السؤال عفوياً من لساني ،،*
* و ما ظنّيته راح يجاوب ،،*
* لكنه قال :*

*- واحد ...*
* عالي الثقافة و المركز الاجتماعي ،،*
* ذكي ... واسع المدارك ،،*
* واسع التفكير ... يقدر يفهمها...
انسان عنده طموح ... عنده شخصية أقوى و أرقى ...*

*- مثلي يعني ؟*


*قلتها بمزحة ،،*
* بس شكلها طلعت غلط !* 
*لأن صاحبنا رماني بنظرة توعّد و تهديد !*
* حبيت ألطّف الجو ،،*
* بس الظاهر عكّرته بزيادة ،،*
*قلت :*

*- فيني كل الصفات اللي قلت عليها !*
* و انت تعرفني زين !* 
*وش رايك ؟ ما أصلح ؟*



*و الله كان قصدي مزح ،،*
* بس سلطان و هو بوضعه الحالي ،،*
* ما بلعها ،،*
*صاح بوجهي :*

*- ياسر خلنا من سخافاتك ذي الساعة ،،*
* مو ناقصك أنت بعد ..*



*بصراحة الكلمة جرحتني ..*
* هذا جزاي اللي أحاول أخفف عنه ..*
* قلت بجدية :*

*- وش فيني أنا ما أعجبك ؟* 

*- أنت آخر واحد ممكن أسمح أنه يكون زوج لقمر ..*



*هذي عاد كانت قوية و ما تحمّلتها ،**،*
* كأنه يهزّئني الرجّال ؟؟؟*
* ما سكتّ عنه :*

*- و انت وش دخلك ؟ تسمح و الا ما تسمح ؟؟؟* 


*ما عرف يجاوب ،،*
* ما عنده أصلاً جواب ..*
* و لا له حق يتدخل ..*


* انتهزت فرصة صمته و قلت :*

*- هذه حياتها الخاصة و هي حرة تتزوج اللي تبيه ..*
* و اظن بسّام خوش آدمي ،،*
* و قلبه طيّب و لا به غرور ،،* 
*و أكيد راح يسعدها و الله يهنيهم مع بعض ..* 

*- ياسر ،، ممكن ترجع مكتبك ؟*



*كأنها طردة ؟* 
*مو صح هذه طردة ؟ انتوا فهمتوها طردة ؟؟؟ ..*
* ما تزحزحت من مكاني ،،*
* كأنّي ما استوعبت الجملة ،،* 

*رد يقول و هو يضغط على كلامه :*

*- يــاســر أقـول مـمـكـن تـرجـع مـكـتـبـك ؟؟؟
و أجل الاجتماع إلى بكرة ..*
* مـمـكـن ؟*



*ناظرته لحظة ،،*
* و بعدها عطيته ظهري ،، و مشيت ..*
* بس كان فيني كلمة غاصّة ببلعومي ما قدرت إلا أطلّعها..**

فتحت الباب ،،
 و قبل ما أطلع وقفت لحظة ،، و لفيت صوبه ،،
 و قلت :*

*- عارف إش مشكلتك يا سلطان ؟*

*إنك الى الآن مازلت معتقد أن قمر لك ..*
* مو قادر تتقبل أنها تصير لغيرك ..*
* مشكلتك يا سلطان ،، أنك 
تحبها و ما انت راضي تعترف لنفسك ..*
* لا تكابر ...*

*- ياسر ...!!!*

*- لا تكابر ...*

*و طلعت ،، و سكّرت الباب ..*



**
* *
**



*... يتبع ...*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الحلقة الثالثة
* * * * * * ** 
*
ليه يا سلطان ؟؟*



*- مـجـنـونـة ؟؟؟* 

*صرخت بوجه ( قمر ) و عيني مفتوحة أوسعها و حواجبي متقوسة حدها من شدة الدهشة و الاستنكار ...*


*- تروحين له بنفسك يا قمر ؟ أنت ِ أكيد جنيتي ؟؟؟*
*- اللي صار* 
*-قمر ! تهورت ِ ، ليه تذلين نفسك له كذا ليه ؟*
*- رجاءاً ( سلمى ) ... خلاص ...* 



*طبعاً أنا ما كنت ناوية أسكت ،،*
* لكن ...*
* كأني لمحت بريق دمعة مكبوتة في عينها ،،*
* اللي خلاني أبلع لساني ،،*
* و اخمد ...*

*بعد شوي ،، قلت :* 


*- ... و بسّام ...؟ ... خلاص ... ؟؟*
*- ... خلاص ...*



*قالتها بمرارة و يأس ،،*
* صديقتي و اعرفها زين ،، ما هي مقتنعة به ،،*
* بس قبلته كردّة فعل في لحظة يأس ....*

*بغيت أقول لها :*
* ( إذا مو مرتاحة من قرارك ،،راجعيه،، لا تتهوري ... مو مضطرة تقبلين أحد مو مقتنعة به )* 
*بس ما قلت ،،*
* و يا ليتني قلت ....*

*بصراحة ،،*
* كنت أبي ( قمر ) تتزوج ،،*
* و تنشغل بحياتها الجديدة ،،* 
*و تنسى ( سلطان ) و أيام سلطان و عذاب سلطان .... يكفيها اللي لقت منه يكفي ...*

*قلت :
- بسّام و النعم فيه ،، رجّال الكل يمدح في أخلاقه ،،*
* اثنينكم محظوظين ببعض،، هني لكم ...*


*مرة لحظة صمت ...*
* بعدها ،،*
* غصبا ً عليها و بعد حبسة طويلة ،،*
* تفجّرت دموعها بغزارة ،،
و رفعت ايدها تخفي وجهها الكئيب بها ....*

*تقطع قلبي و أنا أشوفها ،،*
* صديقة عمري ،، و هي بذي الحالة ... 
فتحت ذراعيني و طوقتها ...*
* ضميتها لصدري بحنان ....*

*ظلت تبكي فترة ...*
* و أنا احاول أواسيها و أربّـت عليها ....*

*هالمرة هي اللي بدأت الكلام ،،*
* قالت :*


*- مع الوقت ،، أكيد راح أتعود عليه ،، و أحبه ...*
* و يستحوذ على اهتمامي و مشاعري ،،**
مو صح يا سلمى ؟!
 مو كل البنات كذا ؟! بعد ما ينخطبوا يتعلقوا برجالهم
 و يحبوهم ... صح سلمى ...؟؟؟*


*قالتها بكل مرارة ،،*
* ما ادري هي كانت تسألني و الا تسال روحها ؟ 
حسيتها ذيك اللحظة مثل الغرقان اللي يتعلق بأي ذرّة أمل بالنجاة ...*

*فهمت أنها محتاجة الى التشجيع ،،*
* إلى أن أحد يقول لها :*
*( صح راح تحبينه أكثر من سلطان ...*
* نهاية سلطان مو نهاية الدنيا ...) ...*

*قلت :*
*- أكيد يا قمر ! و هذا أجمل شي في الزواج ،،*
* أن مشاعرك تتعلق بشخص يعني لك نصف العالم ،،*
* و أنت ِ النصف الثاني ....*

*- سلطان كان يعني لي العالم كله يا سلمى .... كله ... كله ...*


*قالتها و انفجرت مرة ثانية في بكاء أشد من اللي قبل ...* 

*شديت ذراعيني حواليها ،،*
* ما قدرت استحمل شوفتها و هي تتحطم قدامي ..*
* 
تمنيت ذيك اللحظة ،،*
* أن سلطان يظهر ،،*
* مو عشان يشوف إش قاعد يصير للبنت بسببه ،*
*و لا عشان يسمع وش تقول عنه ،،*
* لا .... 
عشان أمسك سكين و أقطع بقلبه مثل ما قطع قلب صديقتي الحبيبة ...* 


*- يكفي يا قمر ... انسي اللي فات و خلينا في اللي جاي ....
خلاص يا قمر أرجوك ِ...*


*رفعت راسها و ناظرتني ...* 
*نظرة ما عمري رح انساها ....*
* و دموعها مبلله وجهها ،،*
* و عيونها حمرا ، و جفونها متورمه ....* 
*و وجهها كان أشبه بوجه المحتضر ...*


*- سلمى ...* 
*ودّي أبكي للمرة الأخيرة .... ممكن ؟؟؟
ما من حقي أعبر عن شعوري للمرة الأخيرة قبل الوداع ؟؟؟
سلمى ...*
* سلمى ... اللي فقدته ما هو شي هيـّن ...*
* أنا فقدت قلبي يا سلمى... 
ما تبيني حتى أقول آه و أتألم ؟؟؟ 
حرام عليكم ...*
* ما انتوا فاهمين وش عنى لي سلطان ...* 
*آه ...( العسل )...
... خلوني أبكي ... خلوني أبكي ...* 
*ليه يا سلطان ؟ ليه ؟ ليه ؟ ليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه .....*



*ذاك اليوم ... ما عمري بانساه ...*
* من كل قلبي بكيت .... 
و من كل قلبي دعيت بعد ...
يا رب أعيش و أشوف سلطان يتحطم و يتقطع قطعة قطعة ...*
* مثل ما سوّى بقمر ...
... و ما كنت دارية ... أنها كانت ...*
* ساعة إجابة ....*

**
* *
**


*
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه*


**
* *
**


*ما توقعت أني أقدر أنام بعد ذيك الليلة ،،*
* بس الظاهر التعب النفسي اللي عشته خلاني استسلم للنوم بسرعة عجيبة ... 
و مع ذلك ،،*
* ما تهنيت ...*

*شفت حلم غريب ...*
* يمكن أحداث اليوم هي اللي خلقته لي ..*

*كنت أنا مع ( عسل ) في سفينة وسط البحر ...*
* كنا مبسوطين ...*
*وفجأة ظهر ( بسام ) ،،*
*جاي من قلب البحر بقارب صغير ....*
*اقترب من سفينتنا ،،*
*و راح ينادي :*

*( قمر ... انزلي .... قمر ... انزلي )* 


*كان وجهه مفزوع و مرتعب ...*
* و كان يلهث و يتنفس بقوة و التوتر صارخ عليه ....*

*ناظرت ( عسل ) و أنا مندهشة ،،*
* و اندهشت أكثر لما شفته يبتسم ...*
*ما زال صوت بسام يدوي براسي ( قمر انزلي ) ،،*
*و يمد يده لي يبيني انزل القارب معه ...*
* و انا واقفه جنب
( عسل ) ما اتحرك ....*

*فجأة ،،*
* بدأت السفينة تغرق و تغرق بسرعة ...* 
*و بسام يصرخ (يا قمر تعالي بسرعة ) ،،*
*و أنا مسكت يد ( عسل ) أبيه ينزل معي ...* 

*إلا و أيده تتلاشى مثل الدخان ...*
* و فجأة ،،*
*شفت نفسي طايرة بالهوا ...
أهوي صوب القارب ،،*
*و يد ( بسام ) تلتقطني ...*
* و عيني على ( عسل ) ،،*
*و هو واقف بالسفينة و هي تغرق ،،
- وأنا أعرف أنه -ما يعرف يسبح - و أصرخ بقوة ،،*
* و بأعلى صوتي ...*

*(((... ســـــــــلـــــــــطـــــــااااااااااا ن .... )))*



*صحيت من النوم مفزوعة مذعورة ...*
*ما قدرت اتنفس و لا اتحرك ...*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
* أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ...*


*ناظرت الساعة ،،*
* كانت أربع الفجر ...*
*ظليت بمكاني أحاول التقط أنفاسي،،*
* و أمحي صورة ( عسل ) و هو يغرق مع السفينة ...*
*آه يا ويلي لو يصيبه شر ...*
* بسم الله على عمره من الموت ...* 
*و من الشر ...*
*فيني و لا فيه ...*


*بغيت أشرب شوية ماي ترد روحي من الفزعة ،،*
* و لما جيت عند كاس الماء على المكتب ،،*
* شفت جهازي ( الفاكس ) مستقبل رسالة ...*


*(( مرحبا ، أبي أكلمك ، رجاءاً ))*


*طالعت الرقم و التوقيت* 

*رسالة وصلتني قبل ثلاث ساعات ،،*
* من ... سلطان ...*



**
* *
**


*.... يتبع ....*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قصه على حد الحين روووووووووووعه
يلا غناتي بسرعه....
موفقه لكل خير
لاخلاولاعدم من جديدك المميز

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> قصه على حد الحين روووووووووووعه
> يلا غناتي بسرعه....
> موفقه لكل خير
> لاخلاولاعدم من جديدك المميز



 


*الاروع حضورك عزيزتي*

*يسلم قلبك يارب*

*تسلمين يالغلا على الدعوات الطيبة*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الحلقة الرابعة
* * * * * * **

* 
غروب شمس*




*ما قدرت ...* 
*غصباً علي ... لا تلوموني ...* 
*كنت أبي أتجاهله ،، أبي أنساه ،، أبي أطلعه من بالي ،، لكن ....* 
*ممكن تنسى أن في داخلك روح ؟*
* تنسى أن لك عين ؟*
* تنسى أن عندك قلب ؟؟؟* 

*أنساه كذا فجأة ؟*
* و خصوصاً اللحظة ذيك ،،*
* و أنا صاحية من النوم مفزوعة عليه ؟؟* 

*و بعدين الفاكس اللي وصلني كان من فاكس مكتبه بالشركة ،، حسب الرقم،،*
* يعني كان موجود بالشركة ذيك الساعة ...* 
*آخر الليل ...* 

*عرفت أني ما راح أقدر أرد أنام قبل ما استسلم لأوامر القلب،**،*
* و أنفذها ...* 

*كلمة وحدة بس ،،*
* (( خير ؟ ))*
* كتبتها و أرسلتها له ،،*
* و بكرة الصباح لما يجي مكتبه ،،*
* يشوفها ... و يرد عليها ....* 


*شربت الماء ،،*
* و رجعت مرة ثانية لفراشي ،،*
* مرتاحة أكثر ...* 

*ما مداني أحط راسي على الوسادة ،،*
* إلا و اسمع صوت الفاكس ،،*
* يستقبل رسالة جديدة ،،*
*قفزت من سريري و ركضت إلى الجهاز ....*

*(( مُـرّي المكتب ،، 6 م ،، مع ( شوق ) ،،*
* مع السلامة ))* 



*تفاجأت ،،*
* سلطان موجود بمكتبه الحين ؟*
* في ساعة زي ذي ؟؟* 
*من خط إيده ،، كان باين أنه مستعجل ،،*
* أو متوتر أو مشغول ...* 
*أخذت الورقة ،،*
* و رجعت أتمدد على فراشي ،، و ضميتها لصدري ...* 
*سلطان يبي يشوفني ...* 
*سلطان يبي يقول لي شي ....* 
*هل ما زال ... فيه أمل ....؟؟* 
*لا يا قمر ،،*
* لا تروحي بأفكارك بعيد ....* 
*خلاص يا قمر ...*
* خلاص ....*
* خلاص ....* 



** 
* *
**




*- هذه هي الكتب ،، و هذه آخر مؤلفاتي ،، ودي أسلمها قبل انشغالي يا ( شوق ) ..* 
*- ما شاء الله عليك ! لحقتي تقريها ؟* 
*- لا ! قريت بعض الأجزاء ،،*
* و ما أظني أقدر أواصل حالياً ..*
* ودي أرجّـعها اليوم ،، تجين معي ؟* 
*- هاتيها و أنا أعطيها أخوي ( سلطان ) لما أشوفه ..* 


*سكت ،، ما علـّـقت ،،*
* ابتسمت شوق ،،*
*و فهمت أن ورا الموضوع ،، شي ثاني ... 
قالت ...* 
*-او أقول ،، أحسن تسلميها له بنفسك ،،*
* لا يتهمني بأني خربت بها شي و إلا شي !* 



*و اتفقنا نروح الساعة 6 م ،،*
* و طول ذاك اليوم و أنا في توتر فظيع ...*
* كأني داخلة امتحان آخر السنة ...* 


*رجعت من الجامعة ،،*
* و أول شي سويته هو تفقـّـد جهازي الفاكس ،،*
* بس ما لقيت أي رسالة جديدة ...*
* و بديت استعد للقاء المرتقب ...* 



*جهزت الكتب اللي كنت مستعيرتنها من العسل ،،*
* و دوّرت في مؤلفاتي على قصيدة زينة ،،*
* تصلح للنشر في المجلة ...*
* و اخترت هذه ...* 

** * *
*
**




*يا شمس و أنت ِ تطلعي،،*
* كل يوم و تلفـّـي السماء...* 
*و تشوفي خلق الله،،*
* و تعرفي ديارهم و أخبارهم ...* 
*طلـّـي على ديار الحبيب،،*
* اللي انخرس و اللي انعمى ...* 
*يمكن شعاعك لا وصل،،*
* يكشف لنا أسرارهم ...* 

*يا شمس قولي لي ،،*
* و نورك يعشي بعيوني ...* 
*وين اللي نسيوني ،،*
* و لا كأنهم يعرفوني ... ؟* 
*راحوا و خلّوني ،،*
* وحيدة و لا عاد جوني...* 
*ظنـّـيت بعدي يهزّهم ،،*
* بس خابت ظنوني....* 

*يا شمس خبريني ،،*
* عسى بالخير ذكروني ؟* 
*اسمي انطرى بالزين ،،*
* أو كانوا يذمّوني ؟* 
*اشتاقوا لي يا شمس،،*
* زي ما هـم وحشوني ؟* 
*بعد الفراق ،،* 
*الحين ما ودهم يشوفوني ؟* 


*ملــّـوا هوانا،،*
* و إلا ما عندنا نجاريهم ...* 
*خلهم يشوفوا حالنا،،*
* لا جبنا طاريهم...* 
*ذلـــّـونا في حبهم،،*
* عسى الله لا يورّيهم...* 
*ذل الهوى و العشق ،،*
* ما تقدر تداريهم...* 

*يا شمس أهواهم ،،*
* و في صدري مواطنهم ...* 
*في بالي ذكراهم ،،*
*و عيـّـا القلب ينساهم ...* 
*ارجع و احن لهم ،،*
* و لو تقسى معادنهم ...* 
*بالشوق أناديهم ،،*
* و ما تسمع مآذنهم ...* 

*يا شمس ،،*
* سلمي لي ،،*
* على ( سلطان ) و قولي له ...* 
*باقي على عهد الوفا ؟*
* و الحال وصفي له ...* 
*طال البعد،،*
* إمتى اللقاء ؟* 
*ملـــّـينا تأجيله ....* 
*و إلا نسى حب انقضى ،،*
* أو شاف تبديله ... ؟؟؟* 


**
* 
* * **

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:*



*ما قلت لـ سلمى أنا ايش رح أسوي ،،*
* لو عرفت ،،*
* كانت راح تصرخ بوجهي و تحاول تمنعني ...*
* و اعرف أن معها الحق ...*
* لكن ...* 
*سلطان قلبي ... و ما اقدر أعصيه ....* 



*كانت الشمس ترسل خواتم أشعتها قبل ما تودع السماء ....* 
*و تبعثرت الأشعة الباهتة صوب الغرب ...*
* و لونت الأفق بألوان نارية متدرجة ...* 
*كان منظر جميل ...*
* الشمس تودع ...* 
*لكن لنا معها بكرة لقاء جديد ....* 
*و صلنا المكتب ،،*
* أنا و شوق ...*
*معظم الموظفين غادروا ...* 
*و الباقين ،*
*يلموا أشياءهم و يرتبوها استعداداً للرحيل ...* 
*أما سلطان العسل ...*
* فكان واقف عند نافذة الشرفة المفتوحة ...*
* يتأمل الشمس ....*
* و يمسك مسباحه الفضي يحركه بين أصابعه ....* 




*- السلام عليكم ،،*
* كيفك أخوي ؟* 


*كانت شوق أول من تكلم ،،*
* ابتسم سلطان و رد التحية ،،*
* و لف تجاهي ،،*
* و قال :* 
*- مساء الخير ،، قمر ...* 


*ارتبكت بشكل ما توقعته ...*
* هذا هو سلطان قدّامي الحين ...*
* يفصل بيني و بينه خطوات ...*
* تلعثم صوتي و أنا أرد ..* 

*- مساء ..... النور ....* 

*- تفضلوا ...* 




*رفعت ايدي و فيها الكتب ،،*
* و حطيتها على الطاولة ،،*
* و قلت أحاول أخفي توتري :* 

*- هذه آخر الكتب ، شكراً ...* 
*- العفو ،، إن شاء الله بس عجبتك ؟* 
*- نعم ،، عجبني اللي قريته منها ...* 




*جا صوت شوق ،،*
* و هي تحاول تلطف الجو شوي ،،*
* و قالت بمزحة :* 

*- كم عمود حجزت لها بالمجلة ؟*
* ترى جايبة معها قصيدة طويــــــــلة !*
* و هالمرة مو ببلاش !*
* و الدفع مقدماً !* 

*- احنا حاضرين ... !*


*و داهمت الجو أصوات سرب من العصافير ،،*
* كان قوي ...*
* و التفتنا كلنا صوب الشرفة ...* 
*و فتح سلطان البوابة الزجاجية للشرفة ،،*
* و طلع يتفرج عليها ،،*
*و مسكت شوق إيدي و أخذتني معها للشرفة ...* 


*كان عدد العصافير كثير كثير ....*
* و منظرها يشرح الصدر ...*
* و الشمس اختفت ،،*
* و ما بقت إلا أطراف أشعتها تتراقص على أغنية السرب المهاجر ....* 


*ظلينا فترة نراقب جمال المنظر دون كلام ...*
* و لما تلاشت الطيور ...*
* انتبهت على صوت سلطان يقول :* 

*- يا ليت لي جناحين مثلها !* 



*لفيت صوبه ،،*
* كان ما زال يناظر في السماء ...*
* و نقل أنظاره تجاهي لما حس بحركتي ...*
* و التقت نظراتنا التايهة ...* 

*كأني حسيت بصدمة ،،*
* و باعدت أنظاري عنه ،،*
* و لفيت تجاه شوق ...*
* و ما لقيتها ...* 


*درت بأنظاري بالمكتب و حوالي ،،*
* و شفتها واقفة بعيد ،،*
* عند المكتبة ،، تتفرج على الكتب و تتصفحها ،،*
* أو بالأحرى ...*
* تتظاهر بتصفحها ...* 




*كانت الشرفة واسعة ،،*
* و وقفنا عند أحد أطرافها ...*
* و خيّم علينا صمت رهيب ....* 

*انتظرته يبدأ الكلام ...*
* و بدا و كأني راح أنتظر لآخر العمر ....* 

*الشمس الحين سحبت أذيالها ،،*
* و ما عاد فيه إلا لهيب الشفق الأحمر ...*
* ينذر بالظلام القادم ...* 



*- إش بغيت ... سلطان ؟* 

*سبقته أنا بالكلام ...* 
*و أنا عيني على الشفق ...* 

*- قمر ... أنا آسف ...* 


*ما زالت عيني على الشفق ...* 
*مصرة تودعه لآخر لحظة ...* 

*- على ايش ؟* 

*قلتها و أنا أتظاهر بالبرود ،،*
* و داخلي نار تحترق ...* 

*- على كل شي يا قمر ... أبيك ... تسامحيني ..* 
*- هذا كل شي ؟* 



*كأن كلمتي أصابت منه موضع ألم ،،*
* تأوه ... و تنهد بمرارة ...* 
*تنهيدته ذي ،،*
* قطعت قلبي ،،*
* حبيبي يتنهد يعني ضايق ٍ صدره ،،*
* و أنا ما اقدر أشوفه ضايق الصدر ...* 

*وجهت انظاري صوبه ،،*
* و قلت ...* 


*- سلامتك من الـ آه ...* 
*- قمر ... قمر ... ما أدري إش أقل لك ...* 
*- اللي بخاطرك ،،*
* اسمع ... خير ؟* 


*و بعد تردد قصير ،،*
* قال ...* 

*- قمر ، أنت ِ مقتنعة بـ بسـّـام ؟*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه*


*وصلنا للنقطة الحساسة ...*
* رغم أني كنت أتوقع يكلمني عن موضوع ارتباطي ببسام ،، لكني مع ذلك اضطربت ...* 


*- اش فيه بسام ؟ ما اقتنع به ؟*
* مو هو اللي رجال أخلاقه طيبة و ما ينعاب ...*
* مو هذا رأيك به ؟* 
*- صحيح ،،*
* بس مهم أنك ...*
* تكوني مقتنعة به ....* 
*- مهم ؟ مهم عشان مين ؟ عشان إيش ؟؟؟* 
*- ... عشانك ...*
* عشانكم انتم الاثنين ...*
* عشان ...*
* عشان حياتكم المشتركة المستقبلية ...*
* قمر ...* 
*لازم تعطي نفسك فرصة أكبر للتفكير ....*
* لسا ما فات الأوان ...* 
*- الأوان فات ،،*
* خلاص .... أنا وافقت ،،*
* و الخطوبة بعد أيام ...* 



*عض على أسنانه ،،*
* يعبر عن استنكاره ...* 
*و رفعت عيني عنه ،،*
* و طالعت بالسماء أدور الشفق ...*
* اختفى و ما لحقت أودع النظرة الأخيره منه ....* 

*رجعت بانظاري خائبة الأمل ...*
* و حنيت راسي للأرض ...*

*- قمر ...*
* ما أبي أكون سبب من أسباب تعاستك ...* 
*- أنت ...*
* سبب تعاستي كلها ...*
* السبب الوحيد ...* 


*ما ادري كيف طلعت مني الجملة ،،*
* غصباً علي قلتها ....*
*تضايق هو ،،*
* و قال بحزن ...* 
*- أرجوك يا قمر ،،*
* لا تخليني أتعذب و أنا أحس بالذنب ...*
* قمر أنت ِ عارفة أن ظروفنا ما سمحت لنا نرتبط ...*
* عارفة أن بينا عقبات مستحيلة ...*
* ما نقدر نتجاوزها ...* 
*- نعم ، صحيح ...* 


*قلتها بأسلوب ساخر ،،*
* الأمر اللي أثاره بزيادة ،،*
* و علا صوته و هو يكرر :* 


*- ما هو بإيدنا يا قمر ...*
* صدقيني ،،*
* كل واحد منا له طريقه ،،*
* ما فيه بينا تقاطع طرق* 
*افهميني يا قمر ...*
* أنا خلاص تزوجت و اللي صار صار ...*
* و أنت ِ بعد راح تتزوجي،،*
* بس لازم يكون اختيارك عن اقتناع تام ...* 

*- ما يهمني ، بسّام من غيره ...* 

*- لا يا قمر ... لا ... 
هذه حياة و مستقبل ...*
*و عمر ...* 
*لازم تختاري اللي يناسبك ...*
* اللي تقتنعي فيه ...* 

*- ما غيرك قلبي يختار ...*
* ما غيرك يملي عيني ...* 
*ما غيرك اقتنع فيه ... 
بلاش اتزوج يعني ... ؟* 



*لها الحد و ما قدرت أمسك نفسي ،،*
* انهرت في نوبة من البكاء الشجي ،،*
* وعطيته ظهري ،،*
* و ظليت أبكي و ابكي ...*
* و هو صامت ،،*
* ما ادري كيف كانت تعابير وجهه ...*
* بعد ما هدأت شوي ...*
* سمعته يقول :* 

*- تقبلي تتزوجيني و أنا متزوج ؟* 





**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه*


*ببطء ،،*
* لفيت انظاري صوبه ،،*
* و حاولت ادقق في تعابير وجهه ،،*
* لكن دموعي هزّت الصورة ...*
* هل هذا عرض زواج و إلا مجرد سؤال استنكار ؟ ...* 
*- ما أظن يا قمر ... ،،*
* ما أنت ِ مضطرة تتزوجي رجـّـال متزوج و قريب يصير أب ...* 



*ارتجفت أوصالي ،،*
* و حسيت برعدة تهز جسمي كله ...*
* و كلمة ( أب ) هذه رنت بأذني لين بغت تثقب طبلتها ...* 
*معلومة جديدة ،،*
* جاي تصدمني بها بعد ... ؟؟؟* 

*واصل هو كلامه ،،*
* لما شافني صامتة و في وضع ذهول ....* 


*- بعدين ،،*
* ( منال ) وش ذنبها ؟*
* يرضيك بعد 3 أشهر من زواجنا ،،*
* أتزوج عليها ؟ 
إش يكون موقفي قدامها و قدام أهلي ؟* 
*و حتى أهلك ...*
* تتوقعي يرضوا بكذا ؟ 
أبداً يا قمر ...*
* حتى مجرد طرح الفكرة أسخف من سخيف ...* 


*- نعم ... سخافة ...* 
*- فاهمتني يا قمر ؟* 
*- نعم ... فاهمة ...* 
*- شفت ِ كيف ،، أن طريقنا مسدود ؟* 


*مسحت دموعي ....*
* و قلت بنبرة أقرب للعتاب :* 

*- جايبني هنا عشان تقول لي ذا الكلام ؟* 

*و استمر لسان حالي يقول،،*
* ( كذا يا سلطان تسوي فيني ؟*
* تجيبني هنا عشان تقول لي :*
* ما أبيك و لا اقدر اتزوجك ؟*
* كذا قلبك علي صار ؟* 
*طاعك تسويها فيني أنا ؟؟؟ )* 


*- لا يا قمر ... أنا ... أنا ...* 

*و لا قدر يكمل ...* 
*سكت لعدة ثوان ...*
* و تنهد بعدها ...*
* و هز السبحة الفضية اللي بيدّه بعصبية ... 
دار براسه في السماء ...*
* كأنه يدور على طير ... 
طير له جناحين ...*
* يقدر يحلق بحرية ... بدون قيود ...*
* وفي كل إتجاه ...* 



*رجع يطالعني ...*
* و كأنه يقول :*
* ( للأسف ما ني طير و لا لي أجنحة )* 


*- قمر ....*
* أنا بغيت انبهك ...*
* إلى أنك ما تندفعي و ترتبطي بانسان ما تبيه 
لا تتسرعي يا قمر ...*
* اعطي نفسك فرصة أكبر ...* 
*لا تقرري الزواج في الوقت الحالي ...*
* ما أبيك تندمي بعدين ...*
* قمر ...*
* أرجوك ِ افهميني ....* 

*- وش عاد يهمك أنت ؟*
* وش دخلك أصلاً ؟*
* و الا مستكثر أو مستخسر بسام عليّ ؟؟* 


*اندهش ،،*
* و استاءت تعابير وجهه ،،*
* و هز رأسه نفي ،، و شاح بوجهه عني ...* 


*هبت نسمة هواء باردة و منعشة ...*
* و بدأت الستائر تتراقص ...*
* و تطايرت بعض الأوراق داخل المكتب ...*
* اسرعت شوق تلملم الأوراق و ترتبها على طاولة المكتب،،*
* و صارت قريبة من الشرفة لحد ما ...* 


*- سلطان ....* 


*ناديته بصوتي الحزين الراجي ...* 
*التفت لي ،،*
* و رد عليّ بحنان ...* 


*- لبيك ؟* 


*بدت غترته و كأنها رح تطير مع هبوب النسيم ،،*
* شالها و حطها على طاولة كانت موجودة بيننا ،،*
* و حط العقال فوقها ...*
* و السبحة الفضية معها ...* 

*و رد يقول لي :* 

*- نعم يا قمر ؟*
* آمري ؟* 



*أخذت نفس عميق ،،*
* تهيأ لي من شدته أني خلّـصت أنسام الهواء اللي عبرت علينا ...* 
*كتمت النفس بصدري لحظة ...*
* و طلّعته ،، مع صوتي ،،*
* مع بقايا شجاعتي و جرأتي ،،*
* مع سيول دموعي و آهاتي ،،*
* مع مرارة عذابي و حرارة نيران صدري ...*
* طلعته معهم كلهم ،،*
* دفعة وحدة ،، في كلمة وحدة ،، و نظرة وحدة ،،*
* و نفس واحد ...* 



*- أحبك....*











*
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه*






*أتوقع ،،*
* لو كان قدّامي ذاك اليوم جبل من الجليد ...*
* كان انصهر ....* 
* - أحبك .....* 

*تبعثرت حروف الكلمة ...*
* مع تبعثر جزيئات الهواء ...*
* في كل اتجاه ...* 
*وصلت لآخر الآفاق ...*
* وصلت لأبعد الكواكب ...*
* وصلت لأعمق البحار ...* 
*لكن لأذنه ما وصلت ...*
* لقلبه ما وصلت ...* 
*لمشاعره ما وصلت ....* 


*ما قدرت رجلي تظل شايلتني ...*
* ارتجفت ...*
* فقدت التوازن*
*ارتميت على الكرسي اللي مع الطاولة ،،*
* و حنيت راسي فوقها ...* 


*حسيت بالدنيا كلها تظلم بوجهي ...*
* الشمس اللي غابت ما عاد ترجع ...*
* الطيور اللي هاجرت ما راح ترد ....*
* نسمات الهواء اللي تبعثرت مستحيل تتجمع مرة ثانية ....* 



*وصلتني و أنا بها الوضع ،،*
* ريحة شذية ...*
* أعرفها زين ....*
*كانت غترة سلطان عند راسي مباشرة ،،*
* و عليها العقال و السبحة ...* 
*كان عطره يفوح منها ...* 
*عطره يثير في نفسي شعور غريب ...*
* ما اقدر أوصفه ...* 
*رفعت راسي بالقدر اللي يسمح لي اشوف الغترة ...* 
*و برقت بعيني السبحة الفضية ...* 

*كانت السبحة رفيقة يده دوم ...*
* ما مرة شفته إلا وهي بيده تتمايل ...*
* على كل فص منه مطبوعة بصمات سلطان ....* 

*- قمر ...*

*انتفضت على صوته يناديني ،،*
* رفعت راسي و طالعت به ...*
* كان مازال واقف بمكانه مثل الجبل الفولاذي ....* 


*- لا تضيعي مشاعرك على شخص ما عاد يستحقها ... 
ما استاهل ...* 


*جيت أبي أوقف ،،*
* فيه شي يشدني إني أحط راسي على الطاولة مرة ثانية بدل ما أقوم 
قاومته ،،*
* و وقفت ...*
* و شفت نفسي أقول دون تفكير :* 


*- ولو ما كنت تزوجت ...؟؟* 

*تردد شوي ،،*
* و بعدها قال :* 

*- لكن أنا متزوج و الأمر منتهي ،،*
* ما عاد يفيد التلكين ...* 

*قلت باصرار و عناد :* 

*- و لو ما كنت أنت متزوج ؟؟؟* 

*ما جاوبني ،،*
* صمته استفزني ...* 
*و قلت و أنا عيني مثبته بعينه أحاول أقرأ منه أي تعبير ... أي اشارة ...* 

*- سؤال واحد بس ،،*
* و جاوب بصدق و بلكلمة وحدة بس ،... 
تحبني ؟* 


*ظل يناظرني ...*
* و غمض ثوان ...*
* و كأن ما يبي يشوف أثر الكلمة على تعابير وجهي ... لسانه ما نطق بها ...*
* لكن صمته أكدها بشدة ...* 


*الى هنا ،،*
* قررت أنسحب ...*
* أختفي ...* 
*ما عاد فيه شي ينضاف ...* 

*جيت أبي أمشي ،،*
* اطلع من الشرفة ...*
* و وقع بصري على الطاولة ...*
* و الغترة فوق الطاولة ...*
* و السبحة الفضية تبرق فوق الغترة ...* 

*ما دريت بنفسي ،،*
* شفت ايدي تتحرك ...*
* تمتد صوب السبحة ...*
* تمسك بها ...* 
*تقبض عليها بين أصابعها ...*
* تاخذها ...* 

*درت بعيني صوب سلطان ،،*
* و هو واقف يشاهدني و أنا آخذ السبحة بجرأة ...*
* و عيني تقول في نظراتها :* 
*( صارت لي ) !*


*و جا رده بابتسامه خفيفة ارتسمت على وجهه :* 
*( صارت لك ) !*



*دخلت المكتب ،،*
* كانت شوق واقفة عند الطاولة ،،*
* بعد ما رتبت الأوراق فوقها* 

*ما ادري ،،*
* اي جزء من كلامنا قدرت تسمع ...*
* لكني متأكدة أنها شافت السبحة الفضية و يدي تدخلها بالشنطة ،،*
* و سمعتني و أنا أقول :* 


*- يالله نرجع ....* 






*... يتبع ...* 





* 
**
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مسكينه قمر مره عورت قلبي
بس تدري خيوه ؟؟؟
احس القصه مرررره روووووووووووعه
موفقه لكل خير
ربي يعطيك العافيه يارب
دمتي بود

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> *هلا بكـ يالغلا*
> مسكينه قمر مره عورت قلبي
> 
> *سلامة قلبكـِ عزيزتي*
> 
> بس تدري خيوه ؟؟؟
> احس القصه مرررره روووووووووووعه
> 
> *من ذوقكـ تسلمين*
> ...







*الشكر كل الشكر لجميل تواجدكـِ*


* عزيزتي دمتِ بجمال روحكـ*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الحلقة الخامسة* 
** * * * * * * **
*
وداع القمر*





*بكرة حفلتنا انا و بسام ....* 
*الليلة آخر ليلة لي ....*
* بنت وحيدة ...*
* من بكرة ،،*
* راح أصير ( خطيبة بسام ) ...* 
*كانت الساعة 2 بعد نصف الليل ....* 
*هذا الهاجس ما خلاني أعرف أنام ،،*
* حاولت أبعد الفكرة عن بالي باي طريقة ،،*
* و فشلت ...* 
*هاجس ثاني ،،*
* خلاني أراجع في ملاحظات سلطان لي ،،*
* و أقراها وحدة ورا الثانية ...*
* كأنها قراءة وداع ...* 
*و بإيدي ،،*
* ( السبحة الفضية ) ...*
* يشهد و يتابع معي ... كلمة كلمة ...* 



*ثنتين بعز الليل ،،*
* طلعت برى الحوش ...* 


*مشيت بالحديقة شوي ...*
* و رحت لعند ( الأرجوحة ) جنب النافورة الصغيرة ،،*
* و جلست عليها ....*
* و تأرجحت ....* 
*ثنتين نص الليل ،،*
* فيما الناس كلها نايمة ،،*
* إلا أصحاب الآهات المحرومين ...*
*أنا أتأرجح ببطء على أرجوحة الزمن ...*
* و اسمع خرير الماء من النافورة اللي جنبي ...* 
*و اتحسس النسمات الخفيفة الباردة ،،*
* تلفح بوجهي ...* 
*و تحمل معها ،،*
* شذى الورود الخلابة .... اللي تملي الحديقة ....* 
*غمضت عيني ،،*
* و حسيت باسترخاء ....* 



*شدني صوت الماي ...*
* فتحت عيني ...*
* لفيت اطالع النافورة ....*
* و بلحظة ...* 
*حسيت بشحنة كهربية تسري بجسمي ...*
* لما طاحت أنظاري على انعكاس صورة وجهي ...*
* في قلب صورة وجه القمر ...*
* على صفحة الماء ...*


*جفلت ،،*
* توقفت عن التأرجح ...*
* تصلبت أطرافي ...* 

*بحركة تلقائية ،،*
* رفعت عيني فوق ...*
* للسماء السوداء المظلمة ...*
* اطالع جمال و أُبّهة البدر المكتمل ...*
* و نوره الساطع ...* 


*وقفت اللقطة عند هالحد ...*
* مرت لحظات ،،*
* و أنا جامدة مثل التمثال ...* 
*و راسي مرفوع لفوق و عيني تحدق في القمر ...*
* و السكون يعم الأجواء ،،*
* إلا من خرير ماي النافورة ،، و نسمات الهواء الحايرة ....* 


*حسيت ببلل على وجهي ،،*
* معقولة ماي النافورة صعد لوجهي ؟* 


*رفعت إيدي ،،*
* و عيني ما زالت تحدق بالقمر باستسلام تام لسحره و ذكرياته ...*
* و تحسست الدموع اللي انسابت على وجهي من دون ما تحس عيني بحرارتها ....* 


*(( نلتقي كل نصف شهر احنا و القمر ... ))* 


*سلطان ....* 

*ضغطت على السبحة اللي بيدي ...*
* كأني أحاول أمسك الذكرى ،،*
* لا ترجع للورا ...* 


*ما عدت اشوف القمر ...* 
*اختفى ....*
* رغم كل النور اللي يصدر منه ....* 
*رغم كل الجمال و العظمة اللي تحيط به ...* 
*ما عدت اشوفه ....* 

*سلطان العسل ...*
* شاله من عرشه ... و جلس مكانه ....* 
*صرت أشوف صورة سلطان ...* 
*و بدل خرير الماي ،،*
* صرت أسمع صوت سلطان ....* 
*و بدل أنسام الهواء ،،*
* صرت أحس أنفاس سلطان ....* 
*و بدل أريج الورود ،،*
* صرت أشم ....* 
*عطر سلطان ...* 




*بدت الدنيا تلف بي ،،*
* و الأرجوحة واقفة ....*
* و الذكريات تتقلب بخيالي ...* 
*و المواقف تتسابق و تصطدم ببعضها البعض ....*
* من غير تنظيم ...* 



*تواعدنا أنا ،،*
* و حبيبي سلطان ...*
* نلتقي نصف كل شهر مع القمر ....* 
*تواعدنا ...*
* نظل نتأمل القمر ...* 
*و كل ٍ يتخيل وجه الثاني بوجهه ...* 
*تواعدنا ...* 
*نرسل مشاعرنا الدافية عبر القمر ....*
* أنا من صوب ،،*
* و هو من صوب ...* 
*المسافة كانت تفصل بيننا ،،*
* مع ذلك ،،*
* كنا نقدر نشوف شي واحد مشترك ،،*
* بنفس اللحظة ...* 
*القمر ....* 



*(( أنا طالع أتأمل القمر يا قمر* *،، نلتقي ))* 



*كنا نلتقي بالوهم ...*
* بالخيال ...*
* أرواح بدون أجساد ...*
* مشاعر بدون حواس ...*
* هناك ...*
* عند القمر ... نصف كل شهر ....* 


*و مرت الشهور ......* 
*و غاب الحبيب ،، غيبة ما بعدها ظهور ...*
*و ظليت أنا و القمر وحدنا ...* 


**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:* 


**
* *
**


*صرت اناظر في القمر،،*
* و ما أشوف إلا ( العسل )..* 
*ما أحس بالوجه اللي ،،*
*يا ما بلله الدمع ،،*
* ياهي لحظة قـّـلبت ذكرى العذاب ،،*
* اللي انغسل* 
*لما وجهي بوجه البدر ،،*
* و وجه الحبيب انجمع* 


**
**
*جاي تشمت بي ؟؟*
* و الا جاي تشهد وحدتي ؟* 
*يا القمر ولـّـي و خلني بحالي ،،*
*خلني بغربتي* 
*خلني اخفي ندوب الزمن ،،*
* خلني اداري دمعتي* 
*ما بقيت الا انت تشمت بي،،*
* و تفضح شيبتي* 


**
**

*شاب شعري من عذاب الحب ،،*
* و ما هو من كـِـبَـر* 
*داري انت بعمري و انت تمر علينا ،،*
* كل شهر*
*ذقت حرقة و ذقت فرقة ،،*
*و ذقت آهااات و قهر*
*كل اصناف العذاب ،،*
* لين ملا الشيب الشعر* 


**
**

*جيت له و صوب السما ،،*
* رفـّـعت يديني للجليل* 
*يا الله يا راد البدر وسط السما ،،*
*نص كل شهر* 
*قادر ترجع حبيبي ،،*
*لو يمر عمر ٍ طويل* 
*رده يا ربي عليا ّ ،،*
* نـوْر قلبي و النظر*


**
** 

*يا بعيد النول أبعد ،،*
* من نجم و الا سراب* 
*يا سبب حزني و همي ،،*
*و اكتئابي و العذاب* 
*راد لي انطرك و الا ،،*
* ما تفكر في الإياب ؟* 
*رد عليَّ ،،*
* ايه و الا لا ؟*
* و الاّ صعب حتى الجواب ؟؟؟*


**
* *
**



*.... ســـلـــطـــاااااان ....* 


**
* *
**






*- سلطان !* 


*انتبه لي ،،*
* و التفت لي ،،*
* و ارتسمت الدهشة على وجهه ،،*
* بس ما تقارن بالدهشة اللي كانت مرسومة على وجهي أنا ....*


*- شوق !!؟؟* 
*- وش جالس تسوي ؟؟؟* 
*- وش مصحيك انت ِ ؟* 
*- أنا كنت جالسة أذاكر ،،*
* نمت على المكتب و لا دريت بحالي !*
* صحيت و جيت ابي 
اصك النافذة و لمحتك ... !* 


*تنهد أخوي سلطان ...*
* و عرفت أن فيه شي ،،*
* بالأحرى ،،*
* عرفت وش فيه ...* 


*- أنت بخير ؟* 
*- إيه بخير ،،*
* بس حبيت اشم شوية هواء ...* 



*يشم شوية هواء الساعة ثنتين عز الليل ؟؟* 

*قبل ساعة أنا فتحت النافذة ابي شوية هواء ،،*
* ما كان هو موجود بالحوش ،،*
* جلست عند مكتبي و قرأت لين غلبني النعاس و نمت بلا شعور ...* 


*أنسام الهواء الباردة هي اللي صحتني ،،*
* و لما جيت اصك النافذة ،،*
* لمحت أخوي سلطان واقف بالحوش يناظر القمر ...* 
*و الله اللي يشوفه يفكره جالس يتكلم معه !* 


*بصراحة خوفني أول ما شفته ،،*
* بس بعدها حسيت بقلق عليه ...* 

*سلطان من كم ليلة ما هو طبيعي ...*
* يتأخر بالعمل كثير ،،*
* دوم شارد ،،*
* و كأنه مهموم ...*
* و أكيد منال و البقية لاحظوا هذا* 
*الشي مثلي ...* 



*- الجو بارد !* 
*- نعم ،، روحي نامي احسن يا شوق* 
*- و أنت ؟* 
*- جاي ...* 
*- باحاول اقرا لي صفحتين ينفعوني بالامتحان !* 
*- ما هو وقت مذاكرة الآن يا شوق !* 
*خليها لبكرة* 
*- بكرة رح انزحم !*
* تدري !*
* الحفلة تبدأ ثمان و راح انشغل طول النهار استعد لها !* 




*يا ليتني ما قلت ...*
* ما ادري هو كان ناسي و أنا ذكرته ؟*
* و الا فاكر و أنا قلبت عليه الذكرى ؟؟؟* 

*سلطان وجهه تغير ،،*
* حتى وسط ذاك الظلام ،،*
* نور البدر سمح لي أشوف تعابيره تنعفس ...*
* و خصوصا ،،*
* لما رفع بصره* *للقمر بعد ما سمعني ،،*
* كأنه يستشهده علي !* 







*
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:*


*أخوي سلطان هو أغلى انسان عندي بالدنيا ،،*
* و ما لي غيره ...*
*أحزن لما أشوفه متضايق ،،*
* و أنا اعرف السبب ،،*
* و لا اقدر أسوي شي ...* 


*أنا ما سمعته يقول لها ( أحبك ) ذاك اليوم ،،*
* مثل ما سمعتها تقول له ،،*
* لكني شفتها مكتوبة ،،*
* على ورقة من الاوراق*
*اللي تبعثرت من فوق المكتب ...* 
*( قمر ، أنا أحبك )* 




*بكرة ...*
* تتملـّـك قمر  لواحد ثاني ...*
* و سلطان ...*
* الليلة ... ما راح ينام ....* 



*- تصبحي على خير ...* 


*قالها بعد ما نزّل عينه عن القمر ،،*
* و من دون ما ينظر لي ...*
* و راح ...* 

*- و انت من أهله اخوي ...* 


**
* *
** 

*ثلاث أسابيع مرت ،،*
* من ليلة خطوبتنا و ملكتنا أنا و قمر ...* 
*خلال هالمدة ،،*
* قابلتها أربع مرات ...* 
*و الليلة ،،*
* المفروض أن حنا طالعين نتعشى سوى في مطعم ..* 
*اتصلت عليّ قبل شوي ،،*
* و قالت أنها يمكن ما تقدر تطلع معي ،،*
* عندها شغلة ضرورية من واجبات الجامعة ،،*
* و ما* *تتوقع تخلصها قبل عشر الليل ...* 


*بصراحة ،،*
* ضاق صدري و تكدّرت ...* 
*عاد أنا كنت مبسوط و طاير من الفرحة ،،*
* أول مرة نروح سوى مطعم ...*
* ودي نستمتع بأوقاتنا ...* 


*ثلاث أسابيع مرت ،،*
* و أنا ...*
* للحين ما أحس ان قمر فرحانة بي مثل ما أنا فرحان بها* 
*يمكن لسا ما تعودت عليّ ؟*
* يمكن البنت خجولة شوي ؟؟*
* ما ادري ...* 
*بس كنت أتوقع أن حنا راح ننبسط أكثر ...* 


*على كل ٍ ،،*
* زواجنا راح يكون بعد كم أسبوع ...*
* و أكيد الأوضاع راح تتغير ...* *
و ما دام الليلة ما فيه سهر مع الخطيبة ،،
 أروح أسهر مع الشباب على البحر ...* *
بدّلت ثيابي ،،
 و جيت باطلع و صادفت الوالدة بطريقي ...* 

*
- بسـّـام ! وين ؟؟؟* *
و هي تناظر ثيابي مستغربة* 
*- مع الشباب ،، على البحر ..*
*- مو كأنك قايل ....* 
*- ايه ،،*
* بس مشغولة و أجلنا لوقت ثاني .. 
تامري بشي قبل ما أمشي ؟* 
*- الله يحفظك ...* 

*
كانت الساعة ثمان الليل ،،
 ركبت السيارة و سرت بملل ...
 و دقايق ،،
 إلا و الجوال يرن علي ...* 
*تفاجأت ،،*
* لأني ما توقعتها ترد تتصل بعد ما قالت :*
* تصبح على خير ...* 


*- هلا قمر !* 
*- أهلا بسّام ... وينك فيه ؟* 
*- بالسيارة ...* 
*- وين رايح ؟* 
*- أمر على الشباب ... بغيت ِ شي ؟* 


*ما ردت على طول ... ،،*
* لما شفتها ساكته شجعتها :* 

*- آمري ؟ تدللي ؟* 
*- تعبت من شغل الواجبات ،،*
* باكمل بعدين ...*
* أبي أغير جو ....* 
*
عاد أنا ما صدقت خبر !* 
*يا حليلهم البنات !*
* بسرعة يغيروا رايهم !* 


*- ثواني و أنا عند الباب ... !* 
*- لا لا تسرع ... على مهلك ..* 
*- تخافين عليّ ؟* 
*- ......... أشوفك على خير .* 

*
تفشلت و أنا راد البيت ،،
 و داخل مبدل ثيابي مرة ثانية ،،
 و طالع و الوالدة تراقبني باستغراب !* 

*- بسـّـام ! وش سالفتك الليلة ؟* 
*- إذا بغيت ِ شي يمـّه دقي علي الجوال ،،*
* مع السلامة ..* 


*و طلعت بسرعة ،،*
* و طيران لبيت ولد خالي ...* 

*
بعد أقل من ربع ساعة ،،
 كنا أنا و قمر ،،
 جالسين سوى بالسيارة ،،
 و لأول مرة...* *
لفترة ،، ظلينا ساكتين ،،
 مش لأنه ما عندنا كلام نقوله ،،
 لكن ... الخجل !* *
الحين أعذرها ،،
 إذا كنت أنا نفسي حاس بارتباك شوي ،،
 كيف هي ؟
 البنت الخجولة الهادئة !؟* *
شوي شوي ،،
 و أكيد راح نتعود على بعض ،،
 و نصير مثل اللي يجيبونهم في المسلسلات ! 





**
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه: 

*لازم أكسر حاجز الصمت الرهيب هذا ،،*
*وش أقول ؟*
*أحد يسعفني ؟*
*واحد جالس مع خطيبته ،،*
*بايش يبدأ الكلام ؟؟؟*  


*- بقى لك كثير من الواجبات ؟* 
*- لا ،، لما أرجع أكمل الباقي ...* 
*- مذاكرة ؟ امتحان ؟* 
*- أبداً ،*
*موضوع مطلوب مني ألقيه على زميلاتي و جالسة اكتب فيه و ألخّـص ...* 
*زهقت منه ... بغيت أغير جو ...*  


*أما أنا ما عندي ذوق ،،*
*البنت زهقانة من واجبات الدراسة ،،*
*و أنا جاي اكلمها عنها ؟*
*خلني أغير الموضوع أحسن ...*  

*- وين تحبي نروح ؟* 
*- بكيفك ...* 
*- فيه مطعم فاتحينه قبل شهرين ثلاثة ،،*
*جربته مرة و عجبني كثير ...*
*نروح نتعشى فيه ؟* 
*- و هو كذلك ...*  


*بعدها ،،*
*ظلت هي تراقب الشارع و السيارات ،،*
*يعني وجهها لاف الجهة الثانية ،،*
*و أنا كل شوي التفت لها ،،*
*تمنيت نظراتنا تلتقي ،،*
*بس ظلت شاردة عني و ساكتة لين وصلنا المطعم ...*  

*الحين ،،*
*صرنا جالسين وجها لوجه ،،*
*اقدر آسر نظراتها و احتكرها لي !*  
*طلبنا الوجبة ،،*
*هي ،،*
*كان اختيارها بسيط جداً ،،*
*و أنا ،،*
*مع شهيتي المفتوحة ،، طلبت كل اللي راق لي !*  

*- أنت ِ مسوية ريجيم ؟* 
*- لا أبداً ،،*
*بس بالليل ما أحب أكثر ...*  

*أنا ( مليان شوي ) و ضخم حبتين ،،*
*و خطيبتي رشيقة و اقرب للنحافة ،،*
*يعني لازم أحاول أخفف ،،*
*و ندمت على* *الطعام الزايد اللي طلبته ،،*
*و لا لمسته ...*  



*طول الوقت وأنا اراقبها ،،*
*و نظراتها على الطاولة ،،*
*على الشنطة ،،*
*على كاس العصير على أي شي ،،*
*إلا على عيني أنا ...*  

*لمحات بسيطة و عابرة ،،*
*اللي تمنحني إياها من حين لحين ...*
*و أنا بصراحة ودي اتأمل بعينها ...*
*و اركز بنظراتها بحرية ...*
*مو خطيبتي ؟ ؟ ؟*  


*لازم الفت انتباهها ...*
*و استحوذ على اهتمامها ....*  

*و هي تحرك قطع الجليد بكاس العصير بالماصّـة ،،*
*و عينها على دوامة العصير داخل الكأس ،،*
*ناديتها بصوت منخفض ...*  
*- ... قمر ....* 

*رفعت البنت نظرها عن الكأس ،،*
*و طالعت فيني ...*  
*بلعت ريقي !*
*كأن الكلام اللي ودي أقوله انبلع مع الريق ،،*
*و ظل طرف لساني فاضي ...*
*توهقت ... !*  
*- إن شاء الله عجبك المكان ؟؟؟*  
*( هذا اللي قدرت عليه ! )*  
*- أكيد ...*  

*و رجعت أنظارها للدوامة اللي بعدها ما وقفت ....*  
*انقهرت من نفسي !*
*البنت كلامها مثل نظراتها مثل أكلها ،،*
*قليل ...* 
*و أنا مو عارف كيف أبدأ !* 
*لكن مستحيل استسلم ،،*
*ما أخلي ذي الليلة المميزة تمر كذا ...* 
*لازم اتقرب منها اكثر ،،*
*لازم أحمّـي علاقتنا شوي ...*
*بس ما أدري هي وش تتوقع مني و ايش تتقبل عند هالحد ؟* 
*استجمعت عزيمتي مرة ثانية ،،*
*و انتهزت لحظة شربها*
*للعصير – و كأنّ الماصـّة حاجز يخفي ارتباكي شوي ! ــ* 
*و قلت قبل ما اتردد :*  
*- عيونك حلوة ...*  

*يمكن العصير اللي دخل حلقها تخرّع من كلمتي و تلخبط و دخل القصبة الهوائية بدل البلعوم ،،*
*لأنها فجاة شرقت و*
*كحّـت متواصل لكذا ثانية !*  

*- سلامات ...* 
*- آسفة ...*  

*و بعد ( آسفة ) ما قالت شي ،،*
*و رجع الصمت ...* 
*و ما رفعت عينها صوبي بعدها* 
*ما ادري ،،*
*هل ( الشرقة ) سبقت كلامي ؟*
*ما وصلها ؟*
*ما سمعتني بسبب الكحة ؟ و الا الكحة بسبب السمع ؟* 
*بس و الله ما أفوتها !*
*ما صدقت لساني قال ( كلمة حلوة ) !*
*أكيد سمعت ،،*
*بس الخجل يمنعها تقول شي ...*
*و أكيد*
*تنتظر مني أنا أتكلم ...*  

*- كأنها سما الليل ...*
*سوداء ... و صافية ...*  

*لمحت شبه ابتسامة خجل على زاوية من من شفايفها ،،*
*و انحنى راسها أكثر و أكثر ،،*
*كأنها تبي تبعد نظراتها أكثر و* 
*أكثر ...*
*كأنها تبي تدفن رأسها بالأرض !*  

*للحق ،، أنا انبسطت !* 
*حسيت بتوترها ،،*
*يعني كلامي وصلها و عنى لها شي !* 
*و هذا منحني جراة أكبر أني أواصل ...*  


*- أنا محظوظ !*  
*الناس كلهم يقولون عني ( خفيف دم ) ،،*
*الناس اقصد بهم أصحابي و معارفي و أخواني بالبيت ،،*
*أما دمي على*
*الـ ( بنات ) ما أدري كيف يكون ؟*
*يا ليته يكون خفيف عليك يا قمر ،،*
*يا ليتك تستلطفي كلامي ...*
*يا ليت تاخذي عني*
*انطباع حلو ،،*
*يا ليت اعجبك !*  

*جيت أبي افتح فمي باقول شي ،،*
*إلا و الجوال يرن ،،*
*جوالي !*  

*( الله يهديك يا الوالدة ! هذا وقته الحين ؟؟؟ )*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:*

*رديت على المكالمة ..* 


*- هلا يمـّـه* 
*- هلا بسـّام ،، وينك ؟* 
*- خير يمـّه بغيت ِ شي ؟* 
*- أخوك ( رائد ) تعب علي ،،*
* الحق نوديه المستشفى ...* 
*- رائد ؟ وش صابه ؟* 
*- ما ادري و الله وش بلاه ما هو بخير ...*
* لا تتأخر ...* 
*- إن شاء الله يمـّه ...* 


*و انهيت المكالمة* 

*بالله هذا وقته يا رائد ؟*
* هذا وقته ؟؟؟* 

*أخيراً ،،*
* قمر رفعت نظرها صوبي ،،*
* و بوجهها تساؤل ...* 
*خجلت و انا اتنهد بلا حيلة ،،*
* و تلعثمت و انا اعتذر ...* 



*- أأأ ... اعذريني يا قمر ،،*
* لازم نروح الحين ...*
* آسف* 
*- ... خير ...؟* 
*- و الله آسف ،،*
* بس أخوي رائد شكله تعب ،،*
* و باروح أوديه الطبيب ...*
* تعرفي ما غيري مسؤول بالبيت ...* 
*- سلامته ،، عساه بخير ...* 
*- ان شاء الله ،، أنا آسف قمر ....* 
*- ما فيه داعي للاعتذار أبداً ...*
* يالله نقوم ...* 
*- نعوضها المرة الجاية ،،*
* و الجايات أكثر ...* 






*قلتها و ابتسمت ،،*
* أبي منها أي ابتسامة تشجيع أو تأييد ،،*
* بس البنت انشغلت بشنطتها عني ،،*
* و طلعنا من المطعم ،،*
*و للسيارة ،،*
* و ردت تراقب الشارع ...* 
*و أنا مقهور في داخلي ،،*
* ما قدرت اتهنى بأول ليلة أطلع فيها مع خطيبتي ...*
* ما قدرت أعيش معها لحظة مشاعر وحدة !* 


*لما وصلنا عند بيت ولد خالي ،،*
* حتى ما قدرت أمر أسلم عليهم ...*
* كنت مستعجل و إذا أخوي رائد تعب يعني مشكلة ...* 

*وقفت السيارة ،،*
* و قبل ما تنزل خطيبتي رديت اعتذر لها ...* 



*- انا آسف كثير قمر* 
*- ماله داعي الأسف ،،*
* بس طمّـني على رائد* 
*- إن شاء الله ...* 
*- تصبح على خير* 



*و هي تفتح الباب ،،*
* قلت ...* 

*- اقدر أشوفك بكرة ؟* 

*كنت أبي اتمسك بأي خيط أمل تعويض عن اللي فات ،،*
* و قبل ما ترد علي ،،*
* زدت:* 

*- اقدر أجيبك كل يوم من الجامعة ،،*
* بدل الوالد ؟* 

*ما ردت للثواني الأولى ،،*
* بعدها قالت :* 


*- نشوف ،، يصير خير 
مع السلامة* 



*و نزلت من السيارة ،،*
* و راحت ...* 

*أنا ظليت أراقبها لين دخلت البيت ،،*
* و صكت الباب ...* 

*هذا كان أول يوم نطلع فيه سوى أنا مع مخطوبتي ...*
*ما ظلينا سوى ،،*
* غير ساعة و ثلث ...* 


*مسكين رائد !*
* هو تعبان و أنا مقهور فيه لأنه حرمني من عز فرحتي !* 
*بالله لو رحت البحر مع الشباب وش صار ؟* 



*رائد أخوي ،،*
* توأم ( ماجد ) ،، أخوي الثاني* 
*التوام اللي طلع مريض من بينهم ،،*
* و اللي له سجل وش كبره في المستشفى ...* 
*و اللي بسببه هو ...*
* صار اللي صار ،، بعد كذا ...* 








*... يتبع ...* 



* 
**
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

والله مسكين بسام
ومسكينه قمـــــــــــــر.... ترى حتى سلطان يعور القلب
على العموم القصه روووووووووعه
اختي ورد الياسمين ربي يعطيك الي في بالك
موفقه لكل خيـــــــر
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*أخيتي دمعة* 

*اتمنى لك متابعة ممتعة*


*شاكرة لك تواجدك الغالي*

*وممتنه لك دعواتك الطاهرة*

*دمت يالغلا بجمال روحك*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الحلقة السادسة*
** * * * * * * * **
*لم استقر*



*طلعنا من قاعة الإمتحان أنا و سلمى و شوق ،،*
* و رحنا الكافاتيريا ،، بالجامعة ..* 
*سلمى صممت تعزمنا على الغذا اليوم ،،*
* و مع أني عارفة أن بسـّام و أمه و أخوانه الإثنين جايين يتغذوا عندنا اليوم ،،* 
*سويت حالي ناسية ،،*
* و شفتها فرصة للهروب ...* 



*- لكم علي إذا جبت أعلى علامة فيكم أعزمكم أنا !* 

*قالت شوق بسخرية ،،*
* كان الإمتحان صعب ،،*
* و كلنا متوقعين درجات منخفضة ...* 

*و استطردت :* 


*- اللي تجيب أعلى درجة عليها العشاء !* 

*- أنا الحمد لله !*
* واثقة بـ أجيب أقل وحدة فيكم و في الدفعة كلها !* 
*يعني لا أحد يتوقع مني لا عزومة و لا شي ... !* 

*- يا بخيلة يا قمره !* 


*( قمره ) ...* 
*رنّـت بإذني ....* 
*طالعت شوق ،، كانت تبتسم بمرح ،،*
* و طبعاً ما جا ببالها شي ...*
* سلطان لحد الآن ،،*
* كان* *الشخص الوحيد اللي يناديني ( قمره ) ....* 


*بسرعة طردت صورته عن بالي ،،*
* مو وقته الحين يا قمر ...* 
*خلني بحالي يا سلطان ...* 


*- إذا عشان اللمّة ،، خلاص ...*
* تجوني ليلة الخميس الجاي ثنتينكم ؟* 


*و أنا بعد أدري أن ليلة الخميس ،،*
* ليلة ( الخطيب ) الموعودة ،،*
* قال لي إنه يبي نطلع نعوض سهرة الأسبوع اللي*
*فات ...*
* و أنا ما عطيته قرار نهائي ... !* 



*و اتفقنا إحنا الثلاثة نجتمع ببيتنا ليلة الخميس الجاي ...* 


*ما كان عندنا شي بعد وقت الغذا ،،*
* و كان المفروض إني أتصل على بسـّـام يجيني بعد الإمتحان ...*
* و أكيد بسـّـام* *الحين ...*
* ينتظر اتصالي ....* 


*و جلست بالجامعة ،، مع سلمى و شوق ...*
* نسولف و نضيع وقت ،،*
* لين عدت الساعة ثنتين و نص الظهر ...* 


*بعدها ،،*
* استأذنت شوق ،، و رجعت بيتها ،،*
* و ظلينا أنا و سلمى ...* 


*- متى رايحة قمر ؟* 
*- الساعة 3 ،،  كالعادة !* 
*- من بيجيك ؟ الوالد أو ؟؟؟* 


*ناظرتها بعين فاهمة ،،*
* أدري بها سلمى ،، تبي تجيب سيرة بسّـام بأي طريقة ،**،*
* ودها تعرف عن أخباري بس ما ودها* 
*تسأل مباشرة ،،*
* تبيني أنا أتكلم ...* 
*و طبعاً ،،*
* مو قدّام شوق ...* 



*- بسّام ...* 
*- هنيا لك يا ستـّي !*
* مفتكة من الباصات و مشاوير الباصات !*
* متى ربي يفكني أنا منها بعد ؟* 
*- تبي أوصلك معي ؟* 
*- لا لا ! لو كان أبوك ممكن !*
* بس مع خطيبك لا و الله فشلة !* 



*ابتسمت ،،*
* غصباً عليّ ،،*
* ما أدري ...*
* دوم أحصّـل في سلمى سبب يخليني ابتسم ...*
* لو وسط الدموع ...* 
*كأن ابتسامتي الواهية طمّـنت قلبها و شجعتها ،،*
* فقالت بعد تنهيدة ارتياح بسيطة :*


*- الله يسعدكم يا رب ... 
و يرزقني أنا بعد ! لأني بصراحة ،،*
* طفشت من الدراسة و الجامعة !*
* و لو أتزوج أطلع منها و أجلس في البيت !* 

*- أجل يا رب ما تتزوجين قبل ما تخلصي دراسة !* 


*ضحكت سلمى بمرح ،،*
* ضحكة تشرح الصدر ... 
سلمى بالنسبة لي ...*
* بهجة حياة ...*
* و أحياناً ... لسعة قدر ... !* 



*- على طاري الزواج ،،*
* قمر متى قررتوا إن شاء الله ؟؟* 


*وصلت الحين لصلب الموضوع ،،*
* مع أنها تدري ،،*
* ما زال الوقت مبكر على تحديد الزواج ،،*
* و احنا تونا مخطوبين من أقل من شهر ...* 


*- بدري ،،*
* ما حددنا ،،*
* بس ما أظن يطول فوق ستة أشهر* 
*- ستة اشهر !* 
*كثير يا قمر !*
* مو كأنك قلت ِ قبل كم يوم ،،*
* بعد كم أسبوع ؟؟؟* 


*تنهدت بضيق ،،*
* و قلت :* 

*- بعدني ما تعودت عليه ...*
* احتاج وقت أطول ...* 
*مو سهل ...* 



*و قطعت كلامي ،،*
* ما بغيت أكمّـل ...* 
*مو سهل أني أمحي صورة عسل ،،*
* و استبدلها بصورة بسّـام بالسرعة ذي ...* 
*أصلاً ...* 
*لو جيت أبي اعقد مقارنة بينهم ...* 
*ما فيه مجال ...*
* أبد ...*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:*
 
أحس بسّـام ... غريب عني ،،
 مو قادرة آلف وجوده ،، مو قادرة أعتاد عليه ... 
بالأحرى ... 
مو قادرة اتقبله ،،
 أو أعطي نفسي حتى فرصة ،، أني اتقبله .... 



كأن أفكاري ذي كلها وضحت على تعابير وجهي و عيني ،، 
قالت لي سلمى : 


- قمر ... مبسوطة عزيزتي ؟ 



ملامح القلق باينة على وجهها ،،
 مثل ما كانت ( إشارة إكس ) معقودة بين عيوني
 و حواجبي ... 


مسكت سلمى إيدي بحنان ،،
 و تشجيع ... 
و ابتسمت ابتسامتها اللي أحبها و احتاجها ...
 اللي ترفع معنوياتي و تجدد
الأمل ...
 و زادت ضغطها على إيدي ،،
 و قالت ... 


- بـتتعودين ... تو الناس ...
 كل شي بيجي تلقائياً ...
 أنت ِ بس خلي الأمور تمشي طبيعية ... 


هزيت راسي ( نعم ) ،،
 و بإيدي الثانية مسكت إيدها القابضة على إيدي ،،
 تعبيراً عن ( شكراً ) .... 



لمحت الساعة و أنا أحط إيدي على إيدها ،،
 تقترب من ثلاث العصر ... 
حسيت بشوية تأنيب ضمير ،،
 لأني ما اتصلت على بسّـام و قلت له على الأقل ،،
 متى راح أخلص ... 

لو كنت ركزت بعينه ،،
 يمكن كنت شفت فيها نظرة العتاب ،،
 لكن أنا ،،
 بعد ما جلست بالسيارة سويت حالي أرتب بأوراق كانت بيدي ... 

هو ،، بعد ما قال شي عن تأخري ،،
 أو اتصالي ... 

أول ما سالني : 


- كيف كان الامتحان ؟ 
- نص و نص ، صعب إلى حد ما 
- الله يوفقك ... 
- جميع ... 


مشى بالسيارة بهدوء ...
 و ما تكلم ،،
 عكس الأيام اللي فاتت ،،
 كان تقريباً ما يبطل كلام ،، طول المشوار ... 

هذا زود علي احساسي بالذنب ...
 اعرف أني غلطانة و المفروض اعتذر ... 



- أنا آسفة ، ،ما اتصلت عليك ،،
 انشغلت مع زميلاتي ... 
- مو مشكلة ... 



و ابتسم ،،
 اللي خلاني أفهم أنه ما أخذ على خاطره مني ،،
 و ارتحت ... 
مو لأنه هو بسّام بذاته مو زعلان علي ،،
 بس لأني ما أحب أزعل حد ...
 و لو كان أي أحد ثاني بداله كنت حسيت بنفس 
الشعور ... 
بسّـام لللـّحظة ذي ،،
 ما عنى لي شي ... 



لما وصلنا البيت ،،
 توقعته ينزل معاي ،، بس ظل بمكانه،،
 و قال : 


- أشوفك على خير بكرة إن شاء الله ... 





في البيت ،،
 صادفت أمي بالصالة ... 


- هلا يمـّـه ،، وين العمـّـه ؟ 
- هلا ،،
 راحت خلاص !
 وداها ولدها قبل ما يروح لك ... 



ظنيتها لسّـا موجودة  ...
 بس الحين عرفت ليه بسّـام وصلني و راح ... 


- أنا طالعة غرفتي 

لفـّـيت أبي أروح ،،
 لكن الوالدة نادتني 


- لحظة قمر 


التفت لها ،،
 و عرفت من نظراتها ،،
 فيه شي ... 
و أدري وش راح تقول ... 


- أنت ِ مو قايلة ما عندك شي بعد الامتحان ؟
 متى خلص ؟ 
- وقت الصلاة ،،
 بس بعدها انشغلت مع زميلاتي ... 
- و تدري أن خطيبك و عيلته جايين يتغذوا عندنا اليوم !
 ليه ما رجعتي على طول ؟ 
- اللي صار ... 



استنكرت أمي فعلتي ،،
 و حسيت أنها ناوية تهاوشني شوي ،،
 و أنا تعبانة و ضايق صدري من الامتحان ،،
 و شايلة شنطتي على كتفي ،، و أوراقي بايدي ...
 أبي بس أوصل سريري و اتمدد عليه ... 


- يا قمر انحرجنا معاهم !
 تدرين انهم أكثر جايين عشانك 
- يمّـه هذا اللي صار ،، خيرها بغيرها ...
 ودي أطلع انام شوي ... 
- الله يهديك يا قمر ،،
 على الأقل اتصلت ِ بخطيبك اعتذرت ِ له !
 وش يقول عنك الحين؟ ما تفهمي في الأصول ؟؟؟ 



فلتت أعصابي مني ،،
 انفجرت بصوت عالي بلا شعور : 

- إيه أنا ما أفهم في الأصول ! 
مو عاجبنه خلـّـه يدور غيري ! ما حد جبره علي ... 


قلتها بعصبية و بلا تفكير ،،
 و ذهلت الوالدة ،، و ظلت تطالعني بدهشة ... 
أنا .. ما أرفع صوتي قدّام الوالدة ،،
 بس أعصابي انفلتت ... 


لكن اللي همها ما هو صراخي بوجهها ،،
 الـّي همها ،، هو الكلام اللي قلته ،،
 و اللي كان بيكون له نفس الوقع و 
التأثير ،،
 حتى لو قلته بصوت هادىء و منخفض ... 


- قمر ؟ وش الكلام هذا ؟؟؟ 

- أنا آسفة ... 

حاولت أنهي الموضوع باعتذار ،،
 بس الوالدة الله يسلمها ...
 ما اعتقتني ... 

- اش بلاك يا بنت ؟؟ 
- يمـه أنا آسفة ،،
 راح اتصل عليهم و اعتذر لهم فرد فرد ...
 خلاص ؟ 
- لا مو خلاص ،،
 الولد فيه شي مو عاجبنك ؟

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:*


*- لا مو خلاص ،،*
* الولد فيه شي مو عاجبنك ؟* 


*ما رديت ،،*
* لفيت أبي أمشي لأني من جد مو مستعدة لأي نقاش الساعة ذي ...* 

*- بعد إذنك* 
*- وين يا قمر قولي لي صاير شي ؟* 
*الرجال مسكين ظل ينتظر ،،*
* و كل ما قلنا نحط الغذا قال نصبر ،،*
* يمكن تتصل الحين !*
* و طلع هو و أمه متضايقين من* 
*داخلهم !*
* المفروض تحترمينه هو و أمه و تقدرينهم مو تفشلينا قدّامهم !*



*صرخت مرة ثانية ،،*
* و كلمة المفروض ذي استفزتني بالمرة :* 

*- موافـَـقــَة ،،** و وافقت عليه ،،*
* و خطوبة و سوينا ،،*
* و زواج و بتزوجه بعد كم شهر ،، و مصيري و انربط به ،، وش تبون* 
*بعد أكثر من كذا ؟؟؟*
* مو خلاص حققتوا اللي ببالكم ؟*
* تبوني أحبه غصب بعد ؟*
* حاضر يا يمة ،،*
* اللي تبونه راح يصير بس* 
*فكوني خلااااااااااااااااااص ............* 




*و رميت الأوراق اللي كانت بايدي على الأرض بقوة ،،*
* و رحت أسرع لغرفتي ،،*
* دخلت و صفعت الباب ،، و قفلته ،،*
* و**انهرت على سريري ....* 



*و تحطم بسهولة ،،*
* القناع اللي كنت طوال الأيام الماضية أحاول أخفي وجهي به ...* 

*انهرت ،،*
* بالضبط مثل ما انهرت يوم ما رحت لسلطان بالمكتب أقول له عن بسام ...* 
*و قام يبارك لي ...* 

*بكيت ...*
* بكيت بمرارة و حرة ،،*
* و أنا اللي وعدت نفسي ما أبكيه بعد آخر لقاء بينا ،،*
* قبل شهر ...* 



*ليه يا سلطان ؟؟؟*
* ليه بعدت عني ؟* 
*ليه تركتهم يلعبوا بمصيري ؟*
* ليه خليتني ارتبط بواحد ما أحبه ؟*
* ليه حرمتني من* *حبي ؟* 
*ليه حكمت على قلبي بالموت ؟؟؟* 
*حرام عليك يا سلطان ...*
* ليه سويت فيني كذا ...* 
*سلطان ...* 
*سلطان أنا أحبك أنت ...* 
*ما عمري حبيت قبلك و لا بعدك ...* 
*ما اقدر أجبر نفسي أحب غيرك ...*
* مو بيدي ...*
* أنت اللي ملكت قلبي ،، وحدك أنت ...* 
*ليه يا سلطان ...* 
*ليه قتلت فيني ...*
* أجمل شي ... ممكن ينولد ...*
* في قلب بنت ... ؟؟؟* 

*ليــه و ليــــه و ليــــــــــه ...* 

*عشرات الـ ( لــيــهــات ) تعاركت في راسي و لعبت باعصابي ...*
* تصادمت الأفكار ،، و تضاربت المشاعر ...*
* و**تفجرت الآهات ...*
* لين صدعت راسي و ما قدرت أتحمل ...*
* أخذت الوسادة و حطيتها على راسي ،،*
* مثل اللي يحاول* 
*يسد مسامعه عن دوي الضجة ،،*
* كأن الضجة كانت من برى راسي و ما هي من داخله ...* 


*ما زالت الأصوات قوية ،،*
* حركت إيدي ،،*
* أبي اتحسس الوسادة الثانية ،،*
* وسادة وحدة ما تكفي تصد هجمات الأصوات*
*المضطربة ...* 
*و أنا أحرك إيدي فوق السرير ،،*
* عند طرف الوسايد ...* 
*و راسي مدفون تحت وسادتي الأولى ...*
* لامست يديني شي* 
*بارد ...* 

*شيء معدني ...* 
*حشد من الأجسام الكروية الصغيرة ...* 
*صف من الخرزات المثقوبة ...* 
*يخترقها و يربط بينها ...*
* سلسلة نحيلة ...* 
*... سبحة سلطان ....* 



**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :*


**
* *
**




*خسارة ،، راحت الفرصة ،،*
* بس ما دمنا انا و قمر متفقين نطلع سوى يوم*
* الخميس الجاي ،،*
* مو مشكلة ...*
* نعوض ( عزومة اليوم ) !* 


*ما تضايقت من غيابها عن الغذا اليوم الظهر قد ما تضايقت الوالدة !* 
*تقول عليها ( متكبرة شوي ) ،،*
* مع أنها انبسطت كثير و شجعتني لما قلت أبي أخطبها ،،*
*و أذكر كلمتها لما قالت :* 
*( هذه البنت اللي أبيها تصير بنتي ! الله بيعوضني فيها خير )* 



*الله يعينها على هذا الدوام الصعب !* 
*كل يوم تطلع من الجامعة ثلاث أو أربع العصر ،،*
* و ترجع البيت ،، تنام لها شوي ،،*
* و تنشغل بواجبات الجامعة الين ساعة*
*متأخرة من الليل ...* 
*عشان كذا ،،*
* ما اطول في الكلام معها لما اتصل عليها بالليل ،،*
* و هي بعد ،،*
* كلامها قليل ،، و مختصر ...* 

*اليوم ،،*
* اتصلت مرتين ،، و لقيتها نايمة ...* 
*قلت ،،*
* خلني بادق عليها آخر الليل ،،*
* و أشوف !* 


*ما ادري ؟ هل انا جالس أبالغ ؟* 
*أبي نقرب من بعض أكثر ،،*
* لأني بصراحة إلى الآن ،،*
* ما أحس فيه شي يربطنا ...* 
*و اعتقد ،،*
* شهر مدة كافية عشان تتخلى خطيبتي عن جزء من*
* خجلها مني ،،*
* و تكلمني على أني خطيبها ما هو رجال* 
*غريب !* 


*أنا أحاول أتقرب منها أكثر ،،*
* أحاول أخطو صوبها مرة بعد مرة ،،*
* بس ...* 
*ما اشوفها هي تخطو صوبي ...*
* واقفة بمكانها* 
*من ليلة الخطوبة ...* 

*و بعد ،،*
* اهتمامها بالجامعة أكثر من اهتمامها بي !* 
*لكن ،، تو الناس ...* 
*خلني اعطيها فرصة أكبر ،، تتعود عليّ ...* 


*و احنا متفقين نطلع سوى ليلة الخميس الجاي ،،*
* و إن شاء الله تكون فاتحة خير ...* 
*و إن شاء الله بعد ( رائد ) ما يسخـّـن مثل المرة اللي فاتت ،،*
* و نظل معه ثلاث ساعات بالمستشفى ...* 
*و بكرة عنده موعد ،،*
* و اللي بعده عندي ارتباطات العصر ،،*
* و ما راح اقدر اشوف الخطيبة ها ليومين ...* 



*أنا ما أفهم في ( المجوهرات ) ،،*
* و ذوقي مرة تعبان ،،*
* بس أعرف أن البنات يحبوها و تسحرهم !*
* و عشان كذا ،،*
* قررت* *أشتري شي جميل*
* – بذوق صاحب المحل طبعاً –*
* و اهديه للخطيبة ،،*
* لما نلتقي ليلة الخميس الجاي ...*


*راح تكون بادرة حلوة مني ،،*
* راح تعجبها ،،*
* و يمكن ... تنطلق شوي !* 

*متى تجي ليلة الخميس بس ؟؟؟* 



**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:*
**
* *
**




*فتحت عيني ،،*
* و تهيأ لي أني بعدني مغمضة ،،*
* الدنيا كانت ظلمة و عتمة ...* 
*رفعت راسي عن السرير ،، و طالعت صوب النافذة،**،*
* أذكر أن الستاير كانت مفتوحة قبل ما أنام ،،*
* الدنيا ظلام ...*
* كم* *الساعة الحين ؟؟؟* 


*نوّرت المصباح اللي جنب سريري ،،*
* و طالعت بالساعة اللي جنبها ،،*
* و تفاجات !* 

*10 و نص الليل !* 
*معقولة نمت كل ذا الوقت ،، و لا حسيت بنفسي ؟* 

*كانت ملابس الجامعة لسّـا علي ،،*
* و حتى الشرابات ...* 

*إش أسوي الحين ؟*
* أكيد راح أظل صاحية لبكرة الصباح ،،*
* و أروح الجامعة و أنام عليهم !* 

*جلست بملل و كسل شديد ،،*
* و ما لي خلق حتى اتحرك عن سريري ...* 

*الغريبة ،،*
* أن أمي ما جت وراي بعد اللي صار ...*
* و لا جت تصحيني المغرب كالعادة ...* 

*أكيد زعلانة مني ،،*
* بس غصباً علي ...* 

*تلفت يمين و شمال ،، أدور السبحة ...* 

*آخر ( لقطة ) أذكرها قبل ما أنام ،،*
* أنها كانت عند قلبي تشاركني النبض ...* 

*ما راحت بعيد ،، بعدها جنبي ،،*
* شاركتني أحلامي ...* 
*و وحدتي ... و الظلام ...* 

*دقايق ،،*
* و رن التلفون ....* 

*رن كذا مرة ،،*
* أكيد أهلي ناموا !* 

*قمت ببطء و كسل ،، و رفعت السماعة ،**،*
* و قلت بصوت ممزوج بتثاؤب خفيف :* 


*- نعم ؟* 

*صحصت فجأة ،،*
* لما وصلني صوت الطرف الثاني ...*
* بسـّـام ...* 

*- مرحبا قمر !* 

*- بسام !؟* 

*- صح النوم !*
* كيفك ؟* 

*- بخير ...* 

*- متى صحيت ِ ؟*
* قالوا لك أني اتصلت مرتين ؟* 

*- لا،،*
* توني الحين صاحية* 

*- سلامات !*
* كنت ِ تعبانة أو شي ؟* 

*- شوي ..* 

*- سلامتك من التعب ،،*
* يا روحي ...*



*هيّـجتني الكلمة ،،*
* من متى و أنا روحه ذا بعد ؟*
* ما صار لنا حتى شهر مرتبطين ... !*
*و بعدين وش يبي متصل علي الآن ؟* 


*بغيت اتخلص منه ،،*
* قلت :* 

*- الله يسلمك ،،*
* بس يبي لي آخذ دش الحين و يزول الإرهاق ،،*
* و اقدر أشوف واجباتي* 


*سكت شوي ،،*
* فهمها طبعاً ،،*
* و رد بصوت مخيوب الأمل :* 

*- ... الله يوفقك ...*
* بس حبيت أتطمّـن عليك ....* 
*و أقول لك ،،*
* اعذريني ،،*
* ترى بكرة و اللي بعده عندي بعض ارتباطات بالعمل و ما راح أقدر أجيبك من الجامعة* 
*العصر ...* 

*- مو مشكلة ...* 

*- بس إن شاء الله أشوفك ليلة الخميس على الموعد !* 


*ليته ما جاب طاري الخميس لحظتها ،،*
* بدون تردد قلت :* 

*- ليلة الخميس بيجيني ضيوف على العشاء ...*
* نخليها وقت ثاني ...* 


*انفعل بسام ،،*
* و تغيرت نبرة صوته،،*
* و هو يقول :* 

*- بس احنا اتفقنا !* 
*ليه ما تأجلي ضيوفك لوقت ثاني ؟* 
*- ((( ... ما اقدر ... )))* 




*أظن ،، من ذيك الليلة ،،*
* بدأ بسّـام يحس ... إني ... ما كنت أبيه ...* 



*الندم ،،*
* و تأنيب الضمير بدأ يتسلل إلى قلبي بعدها بساعة ...* 
*كنت أحاول أركز في الكتاب ،،*
* لكن لسعة الضمير ما خلتني بحالي ...* 
*و مرت علي الساعات ...*
* و أنا أحاول أرضيه و أبرر له ،،*
* بس ضميري ...*
* ( ما ينقص عليه ! )* 



*بسـّـام وش ذنبه أعامله بالطريقة ذي ؟* 
*بسّـام يبي يعيش حياته ،،*
* يعيشها بمرح و اقبال و سعادة ،،*
* و أنا ...* 
*مو ذنب بسّـام إني فشلت في حبي لـ سلطان ....* 


*آه يا سلطان ...* 
*يا ترى في ساعة زي ذي ،،*
* في أي وادي أنت يا سلطان ؟؟؟* 
*أكيد نايم ... و يمكن تحلم ...* 
*ليتني أقدر أقتحم حلمك ...*
* بس أشوفك لو نظرة وحدة ...*
* من زمان مجافيني حتى في أحلامي ...*
* بعد ذاك الكابوس* 
*المفزع ...*
* ما عدت جيتني ...*
* ليه ... ؟* 



*حدني الشوق له ،،*
* جيت صوب جهاز الفاكس ،،*
* مدفوعة من أوامر قلبي ،، مستسلمة لسطان حبي ،،*
* و كتبت ،،*
* و أنا في* *غمرة الشوق و الحنين ...* 




** * *
*
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:*
** * *
*
**

*يا حبيبي لو تجس نبضي تشوفه **
* من كثر أشواقي لك طاف الريــــــاح* 
*دق قلبي لين ما كسّـر دفــوفــه **
* و رقصت دموعي على غنوة نياح* 
*غايب ٍ مثل البدر ليلة خسوفه **
* لا هو راح و لا ضياه في الكون لاح* 
*حاضر ٍ بس مختفي يداري طيوفه **
* ينتظر إمتى يهل نور الصباح* 
*كم مضى من فارقت كفي كفوفه **
* طارت اللمسات و ما فيها جناح* 
*كم لنا ما وسدت راسي كتوفه **
* و لف بذراعه علي مثل الوشاح* 
*ليه نقضي الليل كل ٍ في عزوفه **
* ما بقى من عمرنا كثر اللي راح* 
*ليه نجرح بعضنا جروح ٍ نزوفه **
* ما تعبنا من كثر زعل و سماح ؟* 
*حبنا مثل الحلى و احنا نعوفه **
* ما رضينا إلا بمرّه و القراح* 
*حبنا جنة زهر غطـّـت صفوفه **
* أرضنا بالوان و عطره فيها فاح* 
*بيننا نهر ٍ تباعدنا ضفوفه **
* كـلــّــما شـِدنا جسر في النهر طاح* 
*زاد قربك قلبي نيران و لهوفه **
* و زاد بعدك عني آهات و صياح* 
*آه من هجر الحبيب و من جحوفه **
* جيته بالأشواق و جاني بالجراح* 
*تاه قلبي بين وديانه و كهوفه **
* ضاعت الأشواق أدراج الرياح ...* 

**
*
* * **





*و جيت أبي أرسلها له ،،*
* متجاوزة في ذيك اللحظة أي اعتبار ،، و كل اعتبار* 

*و أنا جاية بـ أحط الورقة بالجهاز ،،*
* فجأة ،،*
* برقت في عيني لمعة ( الدبلة ) اللي في صبعي الثاني ،، بإيدي اليمنى ...* 

*وقـْفت إيدي في نصف الطريق ،،*
* معلقة بين سطح الطاولة ،،*
* و جهاز الفاكس ...* 
*و وقفت أحداث حياتي عند ذي اللحظة ...* 


*أنا وش جالسة أسوي ؟؟*
* لا يا قمر ... لا ... لا ... لا ...* 


*تركت الورقة على الطاولة ،،*
* و طلعت من غرفتي بسرعة ،،*
* كأني أبي أهرب من شي أبتعد قبل ما اتهور ...* 
*أمنع نفسي غصباً عنها و عن سلطان قلبها ،،*
* من اللي كانت بجنون ناوية تسويه ....* 


*نزلت الدور الأرضي ،،*
* ورحت المطبخ أبس أشغل نفسي بأي شي ،،*
* أي أي شي ...* 
*شفت أوراقي اللي رميتها على الأرض محطوطة في واحد من الرفوف ..* 
*تذكرت الوالدة ،، و كيف زعلتها ،،*
* و زاد عذاب ضميري ...* 


*يمكن ،،*
* كنوع من الاعتذار ...*
* ما شفت حالي الا جالسة أحضر غذا و فطور لبكرة !* 


*بعد كم ساعة ،،*
* صحت أمي تصلي الفجر ،، و نزلت المط*
*بخ – كعادتها كل يوم –*
* و أول ما التقت عيني بعينها ،،* 
*ابتسمـْت ،،*
* و قلت بطريقة حاولت تكون مرحة قدر الامكان :* 


*- فطوركم و غذاكم اليوم على حسابي !* 


*و ابتسامة منها ،،*
* كانت أكثر من كافية لأن تطمني أنها مو زعلانة علي ،،*
* و أنها نست الموضوع ،،*
* و أنها ...*
*مو ناوية تفتحه من جديد ...* 



**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:*
**
* *
**




*يوم الأربعاء ،،*
* طلعت نتايج الامتحان الأخير ،،*
* و كانت شوق ،،*
* هي اللي حصلت أعلى درجة بيننا احنا الثلاث ...* 


*- مبروك شوق ! تستاهلين أكثر !* 
*- تسلمي قمر ! بس ما توقعت الدرجة !* 
*الحمد لله !* 

*ناظرتها سلمى و هي تبتسم ،،*
* و رافعة صبعها و تهز ايدها* 
*– للتأكيد و تضغط على كلامها :* 


*- شوق !*
* لا تنسي ! العشاء عندك زي ما اتفقنا !* 
*- أكيد سلمى !*
* خلاص تجوني الليلة !* 


*احتجيت :* 

*- لا !*
* احنا اتفقنا العشاء عندي أنا الليلة !* 

*و ردت شوق :* 

*- قلنا اللي تجيب أعلى درجة العشاء عليها !*
* عندي يعني عندي و بدون اعتراض ،،*
* و أنتِ نخليك للامتحان الجاي !* 

*طالعت في سلمى أبي تأييد منها ،،*
* لكن بالعكس ،،*
* قالت :* 

*- الاتفاق اتفاق !*
* خلاص شوق يالله روحي البيت عشان تسوي لي بيتزا لأني بدون بيتزا ما أقبل العزومة !* 


*و جلسنا نضحك ،،*
* و صدورنا متوسعة ،،*
* ما تفرق ،، عندي أو عند شوق أو سلمى ،،*
* احنا صديقات و الله يديم علينا* 
*المعزة !* 


*و قلت باستسلام :* 


*- زين شوق !*
* بس الأسبوع الجاي عندي أنا !* 
*- و هو كذلك قمره !*
* الأسبوع الجاي عندك !* 



*( قمره ) ...* 
*فجأة التقطتها إذني بسرعة ،،*
* و اهتزت الطبلة ،، و معها اهتز القلب ،،*
* و انتفض الجسد ...* 

*مو بس لأنها ذكرتني بسلطان ...* 

*بعد ،،*
*لأنها نبهتني ...*
* إلى شي غفلت عنه ...* 

*و هو ...*
* أني رايحة للعشاء في بيت سلطان ..... !*





*كان الأوان فات خلاص ...* 
*ما قدرت بعدها اعتذر أو انسحب ...* 
*ما لقيت أي مبرر ...*
* إش أقول لشوق ؟* 
*ما أبي أجي بيتك لأن أخوك سلطان و زوجته فيه ؟* 
*أنا يا ما رحت لها ،،*
* قبل زواجه ...*
* قبل أربعة أشهر ...*
* لكن من تزوج ما طبـّـيته ...* 
*وشلون فاتتني هذه ؟* 
*يا خوفي ...*
* يا خوفي تجيب منال ...*
* تجلس معنا ...* 
*ما أبي أشوفها ...* 
*ما أبي أعرفها ...* 
*ما أبي أسمع منها أو عنها أي شي ...* 
*لازم انسحب ،،*
* لازم أعتذر لـ شوق بأي طريقة و أي حجة ...*
* و أي حجة أفضل من ....*
* بســّـام ... ؟؟؟* 



*الله هداني لذي الفكرة ،،*
* ما لي إلا أني أتصل على بسـّـام و أقول له أن ضيوفي أجلوا زيارتهم ،،*
* و مستعدة اطلع معه ...* 

*و بعدها أتصل على شوق ،،*
* و أقول لها أني باطلع مع خطيبي ،،*
* و ما أظن راح تلومني او تعتب علي !* 

*بدت لي الفكرة معقولة جداً و مناسبة ...* 

*بعد صلاة المغرب ،،*
* اتصلت على بسـّـام ...* 


*- ((( ... ما اقدر ... )))* 



*كانت نفس الكلمة ،،*
* ردها علي ،،*
* كأنها ( وحدة بوحدة ) ،،*
* بس في الحقيقة شرح لي ارتباطاته و اعتذر و تأسف كثير ،،* 
*أنا اللي حذفت الموعد ،،*
* و مو ذنبه أنه بعدها ارتبط بمواعيد ثانية ...* 


*اتصلت بعدها على سلمى ،،*
* و قلت لها إني ما ودي أروح ،،*
* لأني ما ودي أشوف المخلوقة اللي اسمها ( منال ) ،،*
*و اللي تعيش* *في ذاك البيت ...* 


*طبعاً سلمى صارخت علي شوي ،،*
* و أنبتني ...* 
*و قالت لي :* 

*- أنت ِ رايحة عشان شوق ،،*
* مو عشان غيرها ،،*
* ترى و الله تاخذ بخاطرها منك* 
*و ما تجيك الأسبوع الجاي ،،*
* قمر لا تفسدي الود و تعكري الجو ...* 
*و بعدين ليه تفترضي أن منال رح تجلس معنا ؟*
* ما أظن !* 
*أكيد راح تطلع مع زوجها،،*
* الليلة خميس و الكل يطلع !* 



*سلمى ما فهمتني زين ...*
* بس أنا ورطت نفسي ،،*
* و ما لي إلا أني أروح ...* 

*... و اللي يصير ... يصير ...* 






*... يتبع ...*  


* 

*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياالله قصـــــــــــــه مرررره روووووووووووعه
بس قلب بسام على قمره وقلب قمره على عسل
يعني بسام وين....؟؟؟
وقمره وين....؟؟؟
بس بجد بسام مسكين
لكي لكل الشكر على هيك قصــــه رااائعه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن 
بس غناتي بس اني مشتاق الى الباقي
لاخلا ولاعدم منك يالغلا

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> ياالله قصـــــــــــــه مرررره روووووووووووعه
> بس قلب بسام على قمره وقلب قمره على عسل
> يعني بسام وين....؟؟؟
> وقمره وين....؟؟؟
> بس بجد بسام مسكين
> لكي لكل الشكر على هيك قصــــه رااائعه
> موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
> دمتي بحفظ الرحمن 
> بس غناتي بس اني مشتاق الى الباقي
> لاخلا ولاعدم منك يالغلا



 



*هلا بك يا لغلا**
سرني تواجدك هنا كثيراً
* 
*فوجودك يدفعني للحماس 
أكثر*


*سعدت بكلماتك التي أنارت
جوانب وريقاتي*


*مرحبا بك مرة أخرى* 

*و تابعيني فهناك الكثير من
التشويق القادم* 

*دمتِ عزيزتي بجمال روحك..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الحلقة السابعة 
* * * * * * * ** 
*
دوخة*




*وصلنا بيت ( شوق ) ،،*
* أنا و ( سلمى ) حوالي الساعة ثمان ...* 

*طول المشوار ،، و أنا قلبي يخفق بسرعة و توتر ،،*
* كأني باسوي مقابلة شخصية للالتحاق بالجامعة !* 


*كنت خايفة ... و متوجسة ...*
* من شوفة زوجة عسل ،،*
* و اللي ما قط شفتها من قبل* 

*ياما تخيلتها ،،*
* و رسمت لها صورة ببالي ...* 
*شكلها ،، هندامها ،، صوتها ،، أطباعها ...* 

*كل شي ...*
* صورة كاملة عن شخصية ما عمري عرفت عنها شي ،،*
* غير أنها بنت خالة ( شوق ) ،،*
* و أن اسمها* *( منال ) ،،*
* و أنها التحقت بالجامعة هذه السنة،،*
* – يعني أصغر مني –* 
*و أنها ...*
* تزوجت الرجـّـال اللي أنا أحبه ...* 

*رسمت لها هالصورة ،،*
* و كرهتها !* 



*طبعا عندي فضول إني أشوف ،،*
* الإنسانة اللي يعيش معها حبيبي ،،*
* و تشاركه كل شي ...*
* لكن ،،*
* أنا للآن* *جرحي ينزف ،، و ناري ما خمدت ...*
* ما هو الوقت المناسب إني اتلقى صدمة تهدني من أول و جديد ....* 



*عند المدخل ،،*
* وقفت ،،*
* و تراجعت خطوة وحدة ،،*
* و ناظرتني سلمى مستغربة :* 


*- ها قمر ؟*
* وش بلاك راجعة لوراء ؟* 
*- سلمى ... أبي أرد البيت !* 



*مسكتني من إيدي و سحبتني معها ...*
* من دون ما تقول شي ... ،،*
* و دخلنا البيت ....* 





*تغير ،،*
* سووا بالحديقة و الممر تعديلات ،،*
* عن آخر مرة شفتها قبل كم شهر ...*
*الأشجار كانت منسقة على جانبي الممر العريض بشكل فني مدهش ...* 
*و الجو عابق بريحة الورود ممزوجة بالرياحين ...*
* مع رطوبة باردة ،،*
* تخلفها الأشجار في الليل ،،*
* و تحملها الأنسام إلى* *صدورنا ،،*
* و نحس براحة و انتعاش تلقائيين ... !* 





*عند بوابة البيت ،،*
* كانت ( شوق ) واقفة تنتظرنا ...* 

*استقبلتنا بترحيب حار ،،*
* و بـ ( شوق ) مماثل لاسمها الجميل ...* 
*ما كأننا قبل كم ساعة بس ،،*
* كنا سوى بالجامعة !* 




*حتى من داخل البيت ،،*
* التصميم تغير ،، و الغرف تبدلت ...*
* بس كان ،،*
* تحفة فنية مدهشة ...* 
*آخ لو كان هذا بيتي ... !*
* يا ليت ...*



*أخذتنا شوق إلى غرفة جانبية ،،*
* أذكر أنها كانت من قبل مكتبة ،،*
* و أذكر ..*
* أن الغرفة اللي جنبها على طول ،،*
* كانت ...* 
*مكتب سلطان ...* 




*- تغير بيتكم كثير يا شوق !* 
*- صحيح !*
* من مدة ما زرتينا ،، يمكن نص سنة أو أكثر !*
* بيتنا على ذي الحال من حول خمسة شهور !* 



*صحيح ،،*
* معها حق ،، صار لي شهور ما جيتهم ...* 
*طبعا الأحداث ارتبطت بمسألة خطوبة سلطان و زواج سلطان ...* 

*اللي خلى سلمى*
* – عشان تسكر أي باب ينفتح لذكر سلطان –*
* تقول مغيرة الموضوع :* 



*- سويتي لي البيتزا و الا لا ؟*
* قولي بسرعة ترى ( سوّاقي ) ينتظر برى و إذا ما فيه بيتزا أخذت بعضي و مشيت !* 


*ضحكت شوق ،،*
* و قالت بين ضحكاتها :* 

*- لا تخافي !*
* سويت لك صينية كامله عشانك وحدك !*
* و إذا ما اعجبتك ،،*
* خليت ( سوّاقك ) يروح يجيب بيتزاية وحدة* 
*من كل المطاعم اللي بالشرقية !* 





*بعد فترة ،،*
* طلعت شوق ....* 



*- وش فيك قمر ؟ شاردة عنا ؟* 


*سالتني سلمى ،،*
* و هي لاحظت أني قليل اللي اتكلم ،،*
* و ابتسم ...* 


*- تتوقعين ... تجي ؟* 
*- ردينا ؟*
* وش عليك منها حتى لو جت ؟*
* وحدة ما تعرفينها ،،*
* أنت ِ جاية لبنت خالتها مو لها هي ،،* 
*و أظن أن شوق منتبهة للنقطة ذي ،،*
* و لا راح تتعمد تجمعكم !*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:* 

*طمـّـني كلام سلمى ،،*
* ما فيه أي داعي يخلي شوق تجيب منال تجلس وسطنا ...* 
*و تطمنت أكثر لما رجعت شوق وحدها ،،*
* و قالت بدعابة :* 



*- تفضلوا ...* 
*( البيتزا ) جاهزة !* 





*في غرفة المائدة ،،*
* جلسنا احنا الثلاث متعاونين على ذيك البيتزا ،،*
*لين قضينا على معظمها !* 
*كانت الجلسة حلوة و السهرة ممتعة ،،*
* و انبسطت بشكل أكثر مما توقعت ...*
*أو بالواقع ...*
* انهرت بشكل أفظع مما توقعت ...* 



*بعد العشاء ،،*
* رجعنا للغرفة الأولى ( المجلس ) ،،*
* و بطريقنا لمحت باب الغرفة المجاورة – مكتب سلطان – مفتوح شوي ...* 



*دخلنا المجلس ،،*
* و جلسنا عند الكنبات اللي عند نفس الجدار ،،*
* اللي يفصل بين الغرفتين ،،*
* المجلس و مكتب سلطان ،،* 
*... و أنا اتخيل أن سلطان موجود بالغرفة الثانية ...*
* و يفصلني عنه ،، جدار واحد بس ...* 




*ايش يصير ...*
* لو يتحطم هذا الجدار ....* 
*ايش يصير ،،*
* لو تتحطم كل الجدران اللي بالدنيا*
* ـ اللي فصلت بيني و بينك ...* 
*ليت الجدار كان شفاف ،،*
* و أشوفك ...* 
*ليته كان زجاج ،،*
* و أكسره و أجيك ...* 
*ليت كان فيه بس نافذة ،،*
* أطل منها عليك !* 
*او حتى ثقب ،،*
* أناظرك منه ...*
*ليت شوق و سلمى ،، يناموا دقايق بس ،،*
* باروح أشوفه و أرجع !* 
*يا قربك و يا بعدك ...* 



*مثل المجنونة صرت و قلبي متعلق عند ذاك الجدار ،،*
* لمجرد أني تخيلت ،،*
* أن سلطان موجود خلفه ...* 
*أجل وشلون لو كان ...*
* صحيح موجود ...؟؟؟* 



*حلقت بخيالي في سماه ،، و نسيت حالي ...* 
*شوق و سلمى يسولفوا و أنا بعيدة عنهم ...*
* فكري و بالي نسيتهم عند باب ذيك الغرفة ...*
* لفيت براسي صوت* 
*باب المجلس ،،*
* و أنا أتخيل نفسي أقوم ،، و اطلع ،، و أروح له ...*
* أو أنه هو يجي و يفتح هالباب !* 



*و انفتح الباب ... !*



*ارتعبت ،،*
* و وقف قلبي ...*
* و انحبس آخر نفس أخذته داخل صدري ،،*
* و عيني انفتحت أوسعها ....*
* و أنا ارتقب ...* 
*أكيد أنا أتخيل ...*
* الباب ينفتح ببطء ...*
* الحين بيطل منه سلطان ؟؟؟* 
*خيالي راح يتحقق ؟؟؟ سلطان هذا أنت ؟؟؟* 



*و دِخـْـلـَـت ....* 



*كنت أنا أول وحدة انتبهت لها ....*
* و جت عينها على عيني على طول ،،*
* كأنها جاية متعمدة تشوفني ،،*
* تدوّر علي ....* 


*- السلام عليكم ...* 


*لما جا صوتها ،،*
* انتبهت لها شوق و سلمى ،،*
* و اللي كانوا مشغولين بالكلام و الضحك ...* 



*إش صار بعد كذا ؟؟؟* 

*خلي سلمى ،، تحكي لكم ....*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:* 

**
* *
**


*كنا جالسين نسولف ،، و نضحك بمرح ،،*
* أنا و شوق و قمر ،،*
* في بيت شوق ...* 
*كانت قمر معظم الوقت ساكتة ،،*
* و يا دوب تبتسم ...* 

*فجأة ،،*
* سمعت صوت غريب :* 


*- السلام عليكم* 



*و التفت جهة الصوت عند الباب ،،*
* و شفت ( منال ) ...* 

*أول شي قفز ببالي على طول ،،*
* هو قمر* 

*و قبل ما أرد السلام ،،*
* التفت عليها ...* 

*قمر ما كانت شافت منال من قبل ،،*
* و كانت خايفة تلتقي بها هذه الليلة ،،*
* و أنا قلت لها :* 
*( مستحيل شوق تتعمد تجمع بينكم .... )* 




*الحين ،،*
* و أنا أطالع بوجه قمر ،،*
* و أشوف عينها مفتوحة لأقصى حد ،،*
* و وجهها مخطوف اللون ،،*
*و تعابيره كأنها تعابير المحتضر لا شاف ملك الموت ...*
* الحين بس عرفت و قدرت الخوف اللي كانت عايشتنه ...* 




*وقفت شوق ،،*
* و علامات الدهشة على وجهها ،،*
* و نقلت انظارها بيننا احنا الثلاث ،،*
* و قالت ترحب بـمنال :* 

*- و عليكم السلام ! هلا منال ...* 



*كان واضح عليها أنها ما توقعت منال تجي ...* 



*أنظار منال الحين جت علي ،،*
* و وقفت من باب الأدب و سلمت عليها و صافحتها* 
*الدور التالي طبعاً  كان ...* 
*على قمر ...* 
*قمر جامدة في مكانها مثل التمثال الخشبي ...* 
*شوق ،، حبـّـت تعرّف عن كل وحدة للثانية ،،*
* لأنهم أول مرة يلتقون ...* 



*- هذه صديقتي و زميلتي قمر* 

*قالت موجهه كلامها إلى منال ،،*
* و بعدها ،،*
* طالعت في قمر ،، بنفاذ حيلة ،،*
* و قالت :* 

*- ... منال ... زوجة أخوي سلطان ....* 




*منال ابتسمت ،،*
* و مدت إيدها تبي تصافح قمر ،، و لا هي دارية عن شي !* 

*ضربت جزمة قمر بجزمتي ضربة خفيفة ،،*
* أبيها تتحرك ،، تقول شي ...* 

*ما أدري ،،*
* هي حست بالضربة أو لا ؟*
* بس شفت راسها يطاطىء صوب الأرض ،،*
* و يدينها ترتكز على الكنبة ،،*
* كأنها* *تبي تستند عليهم عشان توقف ،،*
* و شوي شوي ،،*
* ارتفع جسمها عن الكنبة كم بوصة ،،*
* قبل ما تنهار عليه فجأة و تغيب*
*عن الوعي .....*





*الأحداث اللي صارت بعد كذا جت بسرعة ،،*
* ما لحقت أسجل تفاصيلها الدقيقة بذاكرتي ...* 

*كانت ليلة ما تنسى ،،*
* منها كرهت البيتزا – اللي ما لها ذنب –* 
*و ما عدت آكلها ...*
*كل البيتزا ،،*
* و كل اللي أكـَـلـَـتـْـه على ذاك العشاء طلع في حالة مهولة من الترجيع ...*




*أذكر ،، أن ضغطها ،،*
* لما جابت شوق جهاز الضغط و قاسته بسرعة ،،*
* كان سبعين على خمسة و ثلاثين ...* 


*حسيت ليلتها ،،*
* أن روحها خلاص بتطلع ...*
* كأنها حالة تسمم حادة ،،*
* بس كانت صدمة عصب نفسية مباغتة ..* 


*كان نبضها بالمرة مضطرب ،،*
* و أنا أصريت نوديها للمستشفى في الحال* 

*قمر كانت معترضة ،، تقول باروح البيت ...*
*  بس حالتها ما طمنتني* 

*أصلاً هي ما قدرت ترفع راسها عن الكنبة ،،*
* كانت دايخة بالمرة و عينها اللي كانت مفتوحة حدها ،،*
*قبل شوي ،، غمضتها*
*و ما عاد تقدر تفتحها ...*
* تقول :* 
*(الدنيا تدور)* 
*جيت أبي أقوم أتصل لأحد من أهلي أو أهلها ،،*
* يجي يوديها المستشفى ،،*
* و سمعت منال تقول :* 

*- نخلي سلطان يودينا ؟* 

*ردّت عليها شوق :* 


*- سلطان موجود ؟* 
*- ايه بالمكتب* 



*و كان صبعها يأشـّـر على الجدار اللي ورانا ،،*
* و بنفس اللحظة طلعت بسرعة ،،*
* عشان تروح تقوله ...* 


*يا ليت كان عندي سواق ،، ينتظرني عند الباب ...*
* يا ليت ...*

*مسكت التلفون ،، بغيت أتصل لأمها ،،*
* بس شوق منعتني* 


*- ما فيه داعي يا سلمى ،،*
* لا تخوفينها ،،*
* شوي و تصير زينة ...*
* دوخة و تروح ...* 

*و يا ليتها كانت ... ( دوخة و تروح .... )*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه:

*كان بو ثامر – والد قمر – حسب اتفاقنا ،،*
* راح يجينا حول الساعة عشر ونص* 

*طالعت الساعة ،،*
* كانت عشر إلا ثلث ،،*
* قمر ،،*
* فتحت عينها و رفعت راسها شوي شوي ،،* 
*و حطت إيدها على جبينها ،،*
* و تأوهت ...* 


*- ودوني البيت* 





*شفت ،،*
* كأن وضعها أفضل و الدوخة بدت تروح ...* 

*- قمر أنت ِ بخير ؟ وش تحسي فيه ؟* 




*سألتها بقلق ،،*
* و هزت راسها ،، تطمني أنها بخير ...* 
*و بعدها ردت تقول :* 

*- ودوني البيت* 



*و اسندت راسها على مسند الكنبة...*
* و غمضت عينها مرة ثانية ...* 


*شوي ،،*
* و جت منال تقول :* 

*- يالله ... السيارة تنتظر ...* 



*صبرنا دقيقتين أو ثلاث ،،*
* لين خفت الدوخة عنها ...*
* و قدرت توقف ،، و أنا و شوق ساندينها من الجنبين ...* 

*منال سبقتنا للسيارة ،،*
* و احنا نمشي شوي شوي ماسكين قمر ،،*
* تهيأ لي أنها بـ تطيح أي لحظة ...* 
*ما كانت طبيعية ،،*
* سمعتها تقول ،، و احنا نعبر ممر بالبيت رايحين للسيارة :* 


*- ريحة الورد حلوة ... !* 
*باكسـّـر الجدار ... !*




*صحيح كانت ريحة الورد و الرياحين مالية الجو ،،*
* بس التعليق جا مو في مكانه ..!* 
*أما ( بـ اكسر الجدار ) فما لقيت لها أي تفسير ؟؟؟* 



جلسنا على المقاعد الخلفية ،،
 أنا على اليمين ،، و شوق على اليسار ،،
 و قمر بيننا 



ثواني و وصل سلطان ،،
 و بسرعة ساق ،، و وصلنا المستشفى بعد سبع دقايق 

طول الوقت ،،
 و قمر راسها مايل على كتفي ،،
 و إيدي بإيدها و كل شوي أسألها : 

- كيف تحسي ؟ 



و يجي جوابها بضغطة خفيفة من إيدها على إيدي ( أنا بخير ) 


وقف سلطان السيارة عند بوابة الطواريء ،،
 و نزل ...
 رايح يجيب كرسي عجلات

قمر فتحت عينها و تلفتت من حواليها ،،
 و قالت باعتراض : 



- ودوني البيت !
 ما راح أنزل هنا أنا بخير ... 
- لكن يا قمر ... 


قاطعتني : 
- سلمى تكفين أبي أرجع البيت ... 




ثواني و رجع سلطان بالكرسي ،،
 و لما وصل لعند السيارة فتحت شوق النافذة و قالت: 

- خلاص أخوي بنوصلها بيتها ... 

و رجعنا بطريقنا ... 



*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:*
 
**
* *
**




*أخوي سلطان صار يسوق بسرعة طبيعية ،،*
* و كانت عيني أنا و سلمى على قمر ،،*
* مو على الطريق ...* 

*ما انتبهت ،،*
* إلا على صوت أخوي ،، لما وصل مفترق طرق ،،*
* يسأل :* 

*- وين ؟* 

*رفعت عيني عن قمر و طالعت الشارع ،،*
* و ناظرت أخوي بالمراية و قلت له :* 

*- يمين ،،*
* ... بيت بو ثامر ...* 




*و نظراتي بنظراته على المراية ،،*
* شفت – رغم أن الإضاءة خافتة – شفت نظرته فجأة تضطرب ،،*
* و جفونه تنفتح* 
*على آخرها ...* 
*و حدقت عيونه بعيوني تسألها :* 


*- ( هذه قمر ؟؟؟ )* 
*و هزيت راسي هزة بسيطة :*
* ( .. نعم .. )* 



*وقتها بس ،،*
* عرف سلطان أنها كانت*
* ... قمر ...* 





*وصلنا عند آخر لفة ،،*
* توصل لبيت بو ثامر ...*
* كانت يد قمر بيد سلمى ...*
* ما أدري وش حست بها فجأة ،،*
* لأنا سمعناها*
*فجأة تنادي بصوت عالي مفزوع :* 


*- قمر !* *....*
* قمر .... تسمعيني ؟؟؟* 


*فزعنا كلنا ،،*
* و وقف أخوي سلطان السيارة قريب باب البيت ...* 
*و قمنا أنا و سلمى نهز قمر ،،*
* نبيها تجاوب أو تتحرك ،،*
* لكنها كانت مثل قطعة القماش* 


*صرخت :* 

*- ارجع المستشفى يا ســلــطــان* 



*و بسرعة ،،*
* و بلمح البصر ... ( طار ) بالسيارة طيران للمستشفى ...*
* المشوار ،، ما أظن أخذ أكثر من دقيقتين !* 


*وصلنا عند بوابة الطوارىء ،،*
* و فتح سلطان الباب بسرعة و قفز من السيارة ...* 

*ها المرة ،،*
* ما راح يجيب كرسي العجلات ...* 

*لف على الباب اللي جنبي و فتحه بسرعة ،،*
* و صاح :* 


*- انزلي شوق ...* 


*أنا ،،*
* ما استوعبت شي ،،** ما مداني استوعب ...*
* طالعت به و حتى قبل توصله نظراتي المستغربة ،،*
* رد صرخ علي :* 

*- بسرعة شوق !* 



*نزلت من السيارة ،،*
* و جا هو ... و مد يدينه داخل ،،*
* و شال قمر على ذراعيه ...*
* و طار بها لداخل المستشفى ...* 


*ركضنا وراه ،،*
* وصلنا و شفنا ه يحطها على السرير ،،*
* و تجي الممرضات و يختلط هذا بهذا و تعم الفوضى ...* 



** 
* *
**



*من مجرد ( دوخة و تروح ) ،،*
* إلى نزيف داخل الدماغ ...* 



*التشخيص اللي وصل له الأطباء بعد الفحوصات المكثفة ...* 


*صديقتي أنا ،، أعز و أقرب صديقاتي،**،*
*و أحب انسانة لقلبي ،،*
* صار عندها نزيف داخل الدماغ ...* 

*بعد ما انفجر شريان صغير ضعيف البنية في راسها ،،*
* بسبب اضطراب مفاجيء في الضغط ....* 

*ظلت قمر ساعات غايبة عن الوعي ...* 


*أذكر أنها لثواني فتحت عينها ،،*
* قبل ما ياخذوها لقسم الأشعة ،،*
* و يتهيأ لي أني سمعتها تهذي ،،*
* مرة ثانية ....* 

*- ( بـ اكسر الجدار ... ! )*


*إش كانت تقصد ؟ الله أعلم ... !*


*قالتها مرتين أو ثلاث ،،*
* و ردت غابت عن الوعي ،، و لا أفاقت إلا يوم ثاني ...*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه: 
إلى الآن ،،
 مرت ثلاثة أسابيع تقريباً ،،
 قمر استردت عافيتها كاملة ،،
 و لأن النزيف كان بسيط ما احتاجت لأي عملية ،،
الحمد لله ،،
 بس ظلت كم يوم بالمستشفى تحت الملاحظة ... 




حالتها ظلت مستقرة جداً،،
 و الأطباء أكدوا أن الشريان اللي انفجر كان به نقطة ضعف في أنسجته ،،
 و هذا ما يقتضي
بالضرورة أن بقية الشرايين بها نفس المشكلة ،،
أو أن قمر احتمال تجيها نفس الحالة مرة ثانية ... 



و أنا بعد ،،
 ما خليت كتاب فيه موضوع عن ( نزيف الدماغ ) إلا و قرأته،،
 لين تهيأ لي أني بـ صير ( جرّاحة مخ و أعصاب ) ! 



الأحداث اللي صارت ،،
 كرّهتني بأشياء واجد ... 
كرّهتني في نفسي ،،
 لأني ضغطت على قمر أنها تروح معي لشوق ذيك الليلة ... 
كرهتني في أهلي،،
 اللي ما هم مقتنعين يجيبوا لي سواق انتفع به وقت الأزمات ! 
كرهتني بالبيتزا ! 
و كرهتني بعد ...
 أكثر و أكثر ..
 في سلطان .... 




سلطان هو السبب ،،
 و بـ أحمله مسؤولية أي شي يصير لقمر ... 


قمر ...
 ما قدرت تتذكر أي شي صار،،
 من لحظة شوفتها لـ منال ...
 الى اللحظة اللي صحت فيها من الغيبوبة ،،
 يوم ثاني ... 



*
* *
*

بالرغم من أني كنت جافة في معاملته،،
 بسـّـام طول الأسابيع اللي طافت،،
 كان يعاملني بكل عطف و حنان ...
 و إذا باعترف ... و بحب ... 



نظرتي له تغيرت،،
 و بديت أتعاطف معه،، و حسنت موقفي منه كثير ... 

لكن ... ما حبيته ... 

الشي اللي خلاني ،، و بعد تفكير و عوار راس في أحرج مراحل حياتي،،
 أفكر أني ... أفك ارتباطي به ... 


بسّـام يستاهل وحدة أفضل مني ،،
 وحدة مستعدة تستقبل مشاعره الدافية ،،
 و تبادله نفس العطاء ... 


هذا القرار بعدني ما أعلنه ،،
 و ما لي إلا سلمى ... اعرض عليها مخاوفي ... 

سلمى جاية لي بعد شوي ،،
 حسب اتفاقنا ... 
و راح أقول لها ،، أنا وش أفكر فيه .... 




و في موعدها ،،
 وصلت ... و جتني الغرفة ،،
 و ابتسامتها تسبقها ،،
و المرح دوم على وجهها الدائري حتى في أصعب
الظروف ! 



- سلمى فيه شي،، ودي تشاركيني فيه ... 
- خير قمر ؟ كلـّي لك ! 



ابتسمت ،،
 و بعدها أظهْرت ملامح الجد ...
 و قلت ،،
 بدون لف و لا دوران : 

- بـ افك خطوبتي من بسـّـام ... 


ما تغيرت البسمة و تعابير المرح على وجهها ،،
 و قالت بعد صمت ثواني : 


- مزحة ثقيلة قمر !
 هاتي غيرها ! 



جلست فترة طويلة أحاول اقنعها بمبرراتي ... 
الرجّـال ما يستاهلني ،،
 يستاهل وحدة أفضل ...
 أنا ما شفت به عيب و هذا اللي ذابحني ... 
حرام أظلمه معي و أنا ...
 ما احبه ! و الله ما احبه ! 



- قمر اسمحي لي أقول لك :
 أنت ِ انسانة مستهترة و ما عندك وفاء ! 



كانت أقسى كلمات قالتها سلمى لي ،،
 و ظلـّـت تهاوش فيني مدة ،،
 و صرخت بوجهها : 


- ليه مو قادرة تفهميني يا سلمى ؟
 حرام علي أظلم الرجـّـال معي ،،
سلمى أنا ما أحبه !
 لا حبيته و لا عمري راح أحبه !
 ما أحبه غصب هي ؟ 



- أكيد ما تحبينه ،،
 دام (سلطانوه ) اللعين بعده عايش ... 
الله ياخذ روحه ذي الساعة و يفكنا منه آمين!

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:*

ما وعيت لنفسي ...
 إيدي تحركت لا إرادياً ،،
 و صفعت سلمى على خدها بقوّة ... 


سلمى جمدت بمكانها ...
 مذهولة من ردة فعلي ... 
و أنا نفسي تجمدت ... ما عرفت إش أسوي بعدها ... 



راحت سلمى صوب مكتبي ،،
 و مسكت قبضة واحد من الأدراج ،،
 الدرج اللي تعرف إني فيه أحتفظ
بكل شي يخص ذكريات سلطان ...
 سحبت الدرج بقوة ،،
 و مدت إيدها و طلـّـعت أوراق كثيرة ،،
و بعصبية رمتها صوبي و هي تصرخ : 



- عشان هذا ناوية تدمري حياتك ؟
 عشان هذا مستعدة تضحي بخطيبك ؟
 عشان هذا تصفعيني أنا يا قمر ؟؟؟ 
عشان سلطانوه الزفت ؟ 
إش استفدت ِ منه و إش جاك من وراه ؟ 
خذي ... 




و هي تطلع في الأغراض و ترميها صوبي شي ورا شي ... 

- خذي ... 
هاك سلطان ... 
خذي بعد ... و بعد ...
 لين تموتي بسببه و تشبعي مـــــــــــــــوت 



أنا ،،
 ما سويت أي شي ... 

ظليت أراقبها في ذهول و هي ترمي علي الرسايل ...
 المذكرات ... الكتب ... 
و السبحة ... 


من بين كل الأشياء ،،
 مديت ايدي و التقطت السبحة ...
 راقبتني سلمى و أنا أمسك بالسبحة كأني أمسك بروحي لا 
تطلع ... 



غصباً عليّ ...
 فاضت عيوني بالدمع ،،
 و أنا أشوف ذكريات سلطان ... تنرمي و تتبعثر حوالي ... 
و سلمى تصرخ بوجهي بعصبية و قسوة ما عهدتها عليها من قبل .... 



لما شافت دموعي تسيل ،،
 و أنا اطالع فيها ...
 كأني أرجوها ... لا ... 
لا تقتلي سلطان ... لا أرجوك ... 


هدأت نوبة التهيج اللي اعترتها ...
 و ابتعدت عن المكتب ...
 و جت لعندي ... 


جلست جنبي ،،
 و مدت يدها تبي تنزع السبحة من بين أصابعي ،،
 و ضغطت بقوة ،، بكل قوتي عليها ... 
هي تشد ،، و أنا أشد ... 

( لا يا سلمى لا ... لا ... لا ... ) 




و انقطعت السلسة ...
 و تبعثرت الفصوص على الأرض من كل جهة ... 


جرت أنظاري تركض ورا الفصوص ...
 كل واحد استقر بمكان ...
 و في إيدي ،،
 ظلت السلسة مقطوعة تترنح .... 

- سلطان ... انتهى ... 


قالتها و هي تشد على صوتها بحدة ،،
 و تشير الى الفصوص المتبعثرة ...
 كأنها تقارن نهايتها بنهاية سلطان ...
المصير واحد ..... 




هويت براسي على الكنبة ،،
 و بكيت ... 
بكيت بكاء طويل ،،
 و عميق ،،
 و شجي .... 


ظليت أبكي و أبكي و أبكي ،،
 و صورة الفصوص و هي تتبعثر على الأرض من حولي ،،
 مطبوعة بأنظاري ... 

ما حسيت لسلمى ،،
 و لا دريت عنها و هي تطلع من الغرفة ،،
 دون كلمة زيادة ... 


أول ما رفعت راسي بعد مدة طويلة ،،
 تلفت ،، و لا شفتها ... 

شفت الأوراق متبعثرة عند رجلي ،،
 مديت إيدي و أخذت أقرب ورقة منها ...
 و قريت : 

((( قمره ... الوالدة خطبت لي بنت خالتي البارح ،،
 أنا تدبـّـست ... ))) 




... يتبع ...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مســـــــــــــــــــكينه قمر
حرااام عليك ياعسل ليش كذا
هذا الحـــــــب...؟؟؟
بجد قصه راااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه
مــــــــاشاءالله عليك ورد الياسمين على هيك طرح
موفقــــــــه لكل خيـــــــر
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
بس غناتي يلا بسرعه مو قادره ابغى اعرف أكثر عن القصه

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> مســـــــــــــــــــكينه قمر
> حرااام عليك ياعسل ليش كذا
> هذا الحـــــــب...؟؟؟
> بجد قصه راااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه
> مــــــــاشاءالله عليك ورد الياسمين على هيك طرح
> موفقــــــــه لكل خيـــــــر
> ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
> دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
> بس غناتي يلا بسرعه مو قادره ابغى اعرف أكثر عن القصه



 



*والاروع حضورك  عزيزتي*

*دائماً صفحاتي منارة بطيب تواجدك*

*دمتِ يالغلا بجمال روحك*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الحلقة الثامنة* 
** * * * * * * **
*
فجعت قلبي !* 





*سبعة عشر يوم مروا ،،
 من ليلة العزومة ...* 
*17 ليلة و أنا أدعي كل ليلة ،،
 و أطلب من الله أنه يقــّـوم صديقتي قمر بالسلامة* 
*17 مرة ،،
 سألني أخوي سلطان عنها ...* 


*كان كل يوم ،،
 أما وهو يوديني أو يجيبني من الجامعة 
– بعد ما يوصل منال ،،
و أحياناً بعز الليل ،،
 بعد ما يرجع من مشاويره اللي كثرت ،،
 يسألني عن صحتها ..* 


*و اليوم الأحد ،،
 خلصنا المحاضرات بدري ،،
 و رجعت البيت الظهر ،، مع وحدة من زميلاتي ،،
 بالتالي ... 
ما شفت سلطان من الصباح ..*

*سلطان ما كان سالني عنها أول النهار ،،
 عشان كذا ،،
 توقعته يمر علي بالغرفة قبل ما يروح ينام ،،
 نص الليل ...* 


*كنت جالسة أراجع بعض النوتات ،،
 و كل شوي أناظر الساعة ... 
و سلطان ... تأخر ...* 

*يمكن يكون جا ،،
 و راح نام ؟
 بس ... 
غريبة ما سأل عنها اليوم !
 أكيد خلاص تطمن ... 
و قمر ،،
 الحمد لله ،، ردت طبيعية ،،
 و رجعت للجامعة من الإثنين اللي فات..* 


*فضولي ما قدرت أقاومه ،،
 طلعت من الغرفة أبي أتأكد ،،
 أخوي رجع و إلا لا ؟* 

*رحت عند نافذة الصالة ،، المطلة على الكراج ،،
 و ما شفت سيارته موجودة ...* 



*- ما أدري وش به تأخر !* 

*التفت ناحية صوت منال ،،
 جاي من مدخل الصالة ...*

*- منال ! لسـّـه صاحية ؟؟* 
*- تأخر ،،
 و كلما اتصلت على جواله لقيته مقفل ...* 
*- أكيد جاي بالطريق ... 
خلينا نروح نلحق ننام لنا كم ساعة !* 


*قلتها ،،
 و أنا مو مقتنعة بها ،،
 بالعكس قلقت أكثر لما شفت منال كذا قلقانة ...* 


*- تصبحين على خير* 


*و رجعت غرفتي ...* 
*طفيت الأنوار و غمضت عيني ،،
 و غفيت ...* 


*انتبهت من النوم فجأة على صوت طرقات على الباب ،،
 ركزت سمعي ،،
 أبي أتأكد هذه حقيقة و الا حلم ...
 و تكررت الطرقات مرة ثانية ...* 

*( هذي منال ،،
 أخوي ما رجع و جت تقول لي ... 
أكيد يا رب يكون بخير ... )* 


*قمت عن فراشي و رحت و انا متخوفة للباب ،،
 و فتحته بقلق ...* 

*- ... سلطان ... !* 

*حسيت براحة كبيرة ،،
 هذا أخوي سلطان قدامي الحين ،،
 الحمد لله ...* 
*و ابتسمت ..* 

*- هلا !* 

*- آسف شوق ...* 

*أكدت ابتسامتي ،،
 و هزيت راسي مشجعة ( أبداً ، يا هلا بيك )* 

*- أبي أتكلم معك دقيقتين ...* 
*- تفضل أخوي ...* 


*و ولعت الأنوار ،،
 و دخل أخوي ،، و صكيت الباب ...* 


*حسيته متردد ،،
 طبعاً ،،
 أنا عرفت أنه – بلا شك – يبي يسألني عن قمر ...* 

*لكن تردده حيرني ،،
 و شفت أني اختصر عليه و أقولها :*

*- الحمد لله اليوم قمر كانت بألف خير ،،
 حتى نفكر نطلع السوق سوى نهاية الأسبوع !* 


*ابتسم ابتسامة خافته ،،
 باهتة ،،
 ما هي ابتسامة واحد مرتاح البال ...*
*مع ذلك ،،
 قلت انا بمرح :* 

*- إيدك يا أخوي على ألفين ريال !
 مكافآت هذا الشهر و اللي قبله أخروها علينا و أنا أفلست !* 


*هالمرة تمدد فمه بابتسامه أوسع ،،
 و قال :* 

*- حاضرين ...* 


*- خير سلطان ؟* 


*واجهته بالسؤال مباشرة ،،
 أبيه يتكلم دون تردد ... 
و أخيراً نطق ...
 و أذهلني ...* 

*- أبي أسلم عليها ...* 


*طالعته و أنا مو مركزة ،،
 يمكن ما سمعت زين ؟
 يبي يسلم عليها ؟* 


*- ... كيف يعني ... ؟؟؟* 
*- بس ... أقول لها :
 حمد الله على السلامة ،، و ما تشوفين شر ...* 
*- .... تبيني أوصل لها كلامك ؟* 
*- لا .... ودي أقوله لها ... بنفسي ...* 


*يعني بطريقة أخرى ،،
 يبي أخوي سلطان 
... يشوفها ...* 

*سكت ،،
 ما رديت و لا علّـقت حتى بنظرة ... 
لما حس بسكوني الرهيب ،،
 قال :* 

*- ما هو ممكن ؟* 
*- قلقان عليها ؟ 
ما تصدقني ؟ و الله صارت عادية جداً ...* 
*- ما هو ممكن ؟؟؟* 


*شفت بعينه ،،
 نظره أقرب للتوسل منها للتساؤل ...
 نظرة ما عمري شفتها بعينه من قبل ..
 ذبحتني ذيك النظرة...* 
*أجهضت كل كلمة اعتراض كانت بتنولد رداً عليه* 

*- كيف ؟ وين ؟* 
*- أجيبكم بكرة من الجامعة ...* 
*- ... بس ... 
بس قمر يجيبها خطيبها كل يوم ...* 


*ما علـّـق ،،
 و كأن ّ الجملة ما عجبته ،،
 من التنهيده اللي طلعت منه ...* 


*حسيت بعيونه تقول لي :
 ( يعني ما هو ممكن ؟ )
 و كأنها متعلقة بآخر طيف أمل ...
 ما اقدر أشوف أخوي الغالي* 
*كذا ...* 


*- طيب ،، راح أدبرها*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :*




*تهلل وجهه ،،*
*و ابتسم هذه المرة ابتسامة رضا مشرقة ... 
بعدها ،،
 قال يختم الكلام :* 


*- تصبحي على خير ...* 


*و لف ،،
 و صار ظهره لي و مشى لين وصل الباب ،،
 و فتحه ...* 


*- أنت َ تحبها ؟* 


*سألته فجأة ،،
 و هو فاتح الباب بيطلع ،،
 و وتوقف بنص الطريق ...* 
*مرت ثلاث أو خمس أو ست ثواني ،،
 و هو واقف بنفس الوضع ،،
 و رديت ناديته :* 

*- سلطان ؟؟؟* 


*استدار لي ،،
 و جت عينه بعيني ...* 

*- تحبها يا سلطان مو صح ؟* 


*ما رد ...
 ذكرني بذيك اللحظة ،،
 لما كنا عنده بالمكتب ،،
 لما سألته قمر السؤال نفسه و ظل صامت ...* 


*- سلطان ...
 أنا شفت ورقة الفاكس ... 
اللي كنت تبي تبعثها لها ،، ذاك اليوم ...* 


*عنيت الورقة اللي شفتها بين أوراق سلطان المتبعثرة في المكتب ،،* 
*(( قمره أنا أحبك ))* 



*أخوي سلطان اللحظة ذي ،،
 حسيته جبل يوشك أنه ينهار ...* 


*- شفتيه على الورق ؟
 أجل لو شفتيه داخل صدري ...
 هنا في قلبي ... 
محبوس بين ضلوعي ... إش تقولين ؟* 


*تفجرت الكلمة من لسانه ،،
 بالأحرى من قلبه فجأة ،،
 بعد كتمان طويل ... 
كان يضرب على صدره و هو يقول
( هنا بقلبي )* 


*شفت عذاب الدنيا كلها مكتوب في عينه ...* 

*- أحبها ؟
 نعم أحبها ،،
 أحبها و أعشقها ...
 و بعد ؟؟؟ و تالي ؟؟؟* 


*تمنيت إني ما سألته هذا السؤال ...
 ليته خليته يروح بأمان الله ،،
 ندمت ،،
 و لآخر العمر باظل ندمانه ...* 


*لف أخوي سلطان يبي يروح خلاص ،،
 بس استوقفته :*

*- سلطان ...* 

*ما التفت لي ،،
 قال بمرارة :*

*- نعم يا شوق إش بعد ؟* 


*جريت صوبه ،،
 طوقته بذاعيني ،،
 أخذته بحضني ،، و ضغطت عليه بقوّة ...* 
*كانت دموعي تسيل لا إرادياً ...
 ما بغيت اللحظة تنتهي ،،
 ليتني كنت أقدر أسوي شي عشانه ... 
أخوي الحبيب ...*


*الشي ،،
 اللي ما اكتشفته إلا بعد فترة شهور طويلة ،،
 هو ... أن ( منال ) ،،
لحظتها كانت عند الباب ...* 


**
* *
**

*سلـّـمت عليها سلام عابر ،،
 و مشيت عنها ! 
تجاهلتها أول الساعات ( أمثل دور الزعلانة )* 
*لكن بعد كذا ... 
رحنا الكافاتيريا سوى ،،
 أنا و قمر و شوق و زميلات غيرنا ،،
 و جلسنا في لمـّـة حلوة ...* 


*و عشان أأكد أن الأمور بيننا ،،
 ( صافي يا لبن ) مهما تهاوشنا ،،
 طلبت منها بكل مرح و جرأة :* 

*- قمورة بـ اجيب لك بحثي و أنت ِ اكتبيه بالكمبيوتر ،،
 خلصيه و جيبيه لي خلال يومين مو توهقيني !* 

*- حاضر يا ستـّـي ،،
 بس إن شاء الله ما يكون ( ثامر ) لاعب بجهازي زي المرة اللي فاتت !* 


*أخوها ثامر ما شاء الله مولع بالكمبيوتر ،،
 و أكيد راح يلتحق بها التخصص بعد الثانوية !* 


*تطمنت ،،
 جوابها كان يعني أن كل الأمور بيننا ،،
 ( سمن على عسل ) ،،
 و يعني بعد أن روحتنا للسوق الخميس الجاي ما 
انحذفت ..* 


*و احنا جالسين نسولف مع بعض ،،
 شوق قالت لقمر :* 

*- ( أبيك بشغلة )* 

*و راحوا ثنتينهم عنا ...* 


*إن جيتوا للحق ،،
 أنا ما اكترثت لشي و لا كنت باكترث ،،
 لولا الوجه اللي رجعت به قمر بعد دقايق ....*  
* 

*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :*

*إن جيتوا للحق ،،
أنا ما اكترثت لشي و لا كنت باكترث ،،
 لولا الوجه اللي رجعت به قمر بعد دقايق ....* 


*العيون تبرق ...*
*الشفايف متقوسة مفتحة ...* 
*الخدود محمرة متوهجة ...*
*الابتسامه لاصقة بوجهها و الأسارير منفرجه عليه ... !* 


*الأمر فيه ( سر ) !* 
*و إذا ما خابت ظنوني ،،
 الأمر فيه (( سلطـــان )) !* 

*طبعاً راح تقولوا أن مالي حق أتدخل ،،
 بس هذه صديقتي اللي أعزها أكثر من أخواتي ،،
 و أعطي نفسي الحق في أني*
*أسوي الشي اللي من صالحها ...* 



*كانت مجرد شكوك ،،
 بس بعدين ،،
 لما شفتها رايحة تجري مكالمة بالتلفون ،،
 و سمعتها بعد تقول:
 – تكلم خطيبها على الطرف الثاني – 
( بارجع مع زميلتي ... )*
*تأكدت ... 
شوق قالت لها شي عن سلطان أكيد ،،
 وأنا لازم أعرفه ...* 


*أمس كنت متهاوشة معها و ما أبي أواجهها مرة ثانية اليوم ،،
 كنت قاسية معها كثير ... 
قمر بعدها تتكلم بالتلفون ،،*
* وشوق موجودة قريب مني ...* 


*تركت قمر ،،
 و جيت لعند شوق ،،
و أنا مصرة أعرف .. ايش السالفة ؟؟* 


*- شوق* 
*- هلا ؟* 
*- ممكن سؤال ؟* 
*- أكيد سلمى !* 
*- إيش قلت ِ لقمر ؟* 


*طالعتني بنظرة استغراب ،،
 و عاد أنا أسلوبي ما به لف و لا دوران ،،
 قلتها مباشرة :* 

*- إيش قلت ِ لقمر قبل شوي ؟
 إش بينك و بينها ؟
 ممكن أعرف ؟* 


*اسنكرت سؤالي و ظهرت تعابير الاستياء على وجهها ،،
 بس ،،
 رضيت على نفسي ها لمرة أكون ( وحقة ) شوي ،،*
* و لا أن سلطانوه الزفت يرجع يظهر بحياة قمر ،،*
* يعذبها من جديد ...*


*- إذا ما خانتني توقعاتي يا شوق ،،
 أنت ِ قلت ِ لها شي له علاقة بأخوك ...* 

*رفعت حاجبها الأيسر ،،
 في نظرة تجمع بين التنبيه ،،
 و الدهشة و الاعجاب !* 
*اللي زادني يقين فوق يقين ،،
 أن الزفت له ضلع في الموضوع ..* 


*- قمر بـ ترجع معك اليوم ؟* 
*- نعم* 
*- و اللي يوديك البيت طبعاً أخوك* 
*- نعم* 
*- يعني ...
 قمر راح تلتقي بـ أخوك* 
*- ....* 
*- ليه يا شوق ؟* 
*- عفواً سلمى بس ما تلاحظي أن الأمر ،،
 ما له صلة بك ؟* 
*- إلا ،،
 قمر صديقي و أختي الحبيبة الغالية ،،
 و اللي ما اسمح لأي مكروه يصير لها و أنا أتفرج !
 نسيتي اللي صار
ببيتكم قبل كم يوم ؟؟؟* 
*أنا ما ابي أقول شي لقمر لأني توني متهاوشة معها أمس ،،
 امنعي أنها تشوفه فوراً ..* 



*ناظرتني بنظرة غضب ،،
 و شاحت بوجهها عني ... 
يعني هي تأيد هذا اللقاء و تبيه يصير ...* 



*- قمر هي اللي طلبت منك توصليها ؟* 
*- لا* 
*- أنت ِ ؟
 انت ِ اللي تبينها تشوفه ؟
 تعتقدي أن هذا راح يفرحها ؟* 
*- أخوي يبي يقول لها حمد الله على السلامة ،،
 لا أكثر ..*
*- يعني سلطانوه هو اللي طلب !؟* 


*طلعت الجملة من لساني عفوياً ،،
 و لفت علي و طالعت بي شوق بغضب ،،
 ليه أسمي أخوها سلطانوه ! 
زين ما قلت :*
*( الزفت ) بعد !*


*- شوفي يا شوق ،،
 أحسن لك تقولي لأخوك يبتعد عن قمر نهائياً ،،
 يكفيها اللي قاسته بسببه طول المدة اللي فاتت ،،

و هو لا حاس و لا كأنه واحد من البشر..*

*- ما اسمح لك يا سلمى ،،
 ما اسمح لك تقولي عن أخوي أي كلمة غلط ،،
رجاءاً انتبهي لكلامك ...* 

*- لكن هذه الحقيقة ،،
 أخوك مثله مثل الكرسي اللي أنت ِ جالسة عليه ،،
 بس للكرسي فوائد أكثر ...* 


*وقفت شوق فجأة بعصبية ،،
 و صرخت بوجهي ،،
و زين ما كان أحد قريب منا و الا كان سمع ..* 

*- سلمى اسحبي جملتك بسرعة ،،
 إش تعرفي انت ِ عن أخوي ؟
 ما أقبل أي أحد يقول عنه كذا ،،
 لا أنت ِ و لا قمر و لا غيركم ،،
اسحبي كلامك ...* 



*و جت قمر ،،
 منبسطة الأسارير مشروحة الصدر ،،
 كأنها طفلة بريئة تحلـّـق في السماء ...
بعفوية و بلا قيود ...* 


*فرحتها ما خلتها تقدر تلاحظ الجو المشحون بيننا*
*أنا و شوق ،،
 حضورها خلانا نقطع الموضوع ،،
 و ما عاد قدرت أفتحه*
*مرة ثانية ...* 



**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :*

**
* *
**


*دقايق و ألتقي بالعسل ...* 
*ما أصدق ...هذا حلم وإلا حقيقة ... ؟؟؟
 سلطان يبي يشوفني ...؟؟؟* 
*آه يا سلطان ...* 


*المحاضرة أنا ما ركـّـزت عليها ....* 

*مسكت القلم و فتحت الدفتر ،،
 و حلقت بخيالي بعيد ...
 بعيد ...
 في عالمي الخاص ...* 


*كتبت كم بيت شعر ...
 زمان لي ما كتبت ...
 عسل غاب ... 
و الالهام غاب معه ...* 


*سلطان يحب يقرأ أشعاري ... 
و راح أهديه هذه الأبيات ،،
 لما أشوفه بعد شوي ...* 

*الوقت بطيء ...* 
*ليه يا عقارب الساعة تخاذلت ِ عن المشي ؟؟* 
*ليه يا شمس طولت ِ الزيارة ...؟؟* 

*ما بغيت أصدق أنها جت الساعة 3 أخيراً ...* 
*تفكيري مشلول ،،
 ما فيه أي شي ثاني ببالي ،،
 بس عسل و عسل بس ...* 
*ودي بس أشوفه ،،
*
*لو نظرة وحدة ...* 
*بس أسمعه ،،
 لو كلمة وحدة ...* 
*أحس بوجوده ،،
 لو لحظة وحدة ...* 


*كثير علي ؟
 لحظة وحدة بس ،،
 من عمر الزمن ؟؟؟
 كثير علي ؟؟؟* 



*- هذا هو وصل !* 


*انتبهت فجأة على صوت شوق ،،
 اللي كانت واقفه جنبي عند المواقف ،،*
* ننتظر وصول سلطان ...* 

*ما طاوعتني رجلي ،،
 ما قدرت أخطو ... 
حسيت بنفسي مشلولة ...* 

*مسكت شوق إيدي ،،
 و سحبتني معها ،،
 للسيارة ...* 

*شوق فتحت لي الباب الخلفي ،،
 و راحت تجلس قدّام ،،
 جنب أخوها ...* 
*ما أذكر وشلون جلست ،،
 بس شفت نفسي على الكرسي ،،
 ورا سلطان مباشرة ...* 


*أول ما وصلني ،،
 كانت ريحة عطره الفواحة الجذابة ... 
اقتحمت أنفاسي و سرت في جسمي كله ...*

*ما انسى ريحة ذاك العطر ... مهما حييت ...* 
*أبداً ...*



*عيني ثبتت على يديني ،،
 يديني كانت ترتجف ،، كانت باردة و متوترة ،،
 رغم أن جسمي حار ..
 و صدري ملتهب ...* 


*- السلام عليكم ،،
 كيف الحال قمره ؟* 


*هو اللي بدأ السلام ،، أنا صوتي تلاشى فجأة ،،
 شديت حبالي الصوتية شوي ،،
 لا ،،
 شديتها كثير ،،
 بغيت أقطعها من كثر الشد ،،
 بس خانتني ،،
 و طلع صوتي مبحوح و أقرب للهمس ...* 

*- و... عليكم السلام* 

*- كيف حالك الآن ؟ حمد الله على سلامتك* 

*- ااالله يسلللمك ...* 

*- ما تشوفين شر ،، الله يعافيك و يقومك بالسلامة يا قمره*


*رفعت عيني ،،
 طالعت في المراية ... و جت عيني على عينه ....* 
*سرت رعشة بجسمي ،،
 مثل صدمة الكهربا ...* 

*بسرعة بعدت انظاري و بعثرتها يمين و شمال ...* 
*من زمان ما شفتها ...
*
*في لمحة وحدة ،،
 تذكرت كل شي شفته في ذيك العيون ...* 
*و آه من ذيك العيون ...* 



*حسيت بلهيب حار يطلع من صدري ،،
 و صرت أهف على نفسي بيدي ،،
*
*سلطان انتبه لي ،،
 و رفع التكييف بالسيارة* 
*لأقصى حد ...* 


*ما قدرت أقاوم ...
 تسللت نظارتي خلسه ناحية المراية ،،
*
*و مرة ثانية ...
 اصطدمت به ...* 
*عيني بعين العسل ...
 و ريحته تداعب أنفاسي ... 
و هو جالس قدامي ما يفصلني عنه إلا مقعد ...* 


*إذا كان هذا حلم ...
 أرجوكم ... 
أرجوكم لا تصحوني ....* 

*و إذا كانت حقيقة ...
 فتكفون ... خلوني ...*

*روحوا و خلوني ...* 


**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:*

**
* *
**


*- سلطان ... 
وقـّـف عند محل الآيسكريم !
 مشتهية واحد !* 


*قالت شوق لما قربنا من محل آيس كريم في طريقنا ...*


*و وقف سلطان السيارة ،،
 و نزلنا إحنا الثلاثة ،، و دخلنا المحل ...* 
*و احنا طالعين ،،
 و كل واحد بإيده نصيبه من الآيس كريم ،،
*
*التفتت شوق ناحية البحر ...* 

*- الله !
 بالمرة بديع !
 وش رايكم ،، خلونا نجلس عند البحر شوي !* 


*مو من اعتباط ،،
 كانت تقصد شي ،،
 و الفكرة راقت لنا كثير ...
*
*و مشينا لعند البحر ...* 


*الشمس ،،
 مازالت في كبد السماء ...
 نورها يسطع على الوجوه مباشرة ....* 
*يتخلل عدسات العيون ...* 
*و يبرق لونها العسلي الجذاب ...* 


*و من الناحية الثانية ،،
 يترك ضياها ظل طويل ممدود ...
 يتراقص على الرمال الناعمة ... 
مثل ما تتراقص القوارب*
*الخشبية على أمواج البحر ...* 


*أحسد الرمال اللي قدرت تعانق ظله و هو يمشي عليها ...* 


*ما أذكر كيف كان طعم الآيس كريم ... 
حواسي كلها فقدتها ذيك اللحظات ...
 كان بارد و الا حار ؟
 كان حلو و الا مر ؟*

*كان آيس كريم و الا قهوة ؟
 ما اذكر ...* 



*وقفنا عند الساحل ... 
نراقب الأمواج و هي تضرب بالرمال ...
 بدون كره أو نقمة ،،
*
*و كانت رمال الشاطيء مستسلمة* 
*لضرباتها ،،
 مثل استسلام الرضيع لضربات راحة يد أمه على ظهره ،،
 و هو نايم بحضنها ...* 



*شوق ،،
 عشان تتيح لنا فرصة نتكلم ،،
 مشت بمحاذاة الساحل ،، و ابتعدت كم خطوة ...* 


*- ألف حمد الله على سلامتك يا قمره ،،
 عدّاك الشر و كل مكروه ...* 
*- الله يسلمك ... الشر ما يجيك ...* 
*- إن شاء الله كل شي بخير ؟
 وش قالوا الأطباء ؟* 
*- كل شي تمام ،،
 عندي موعد بعد كم أسبوع ،، للمتابعة لا أكثر ...* 
*- الحمد لله ...* 



*كأنّ البحر ،،
 كان فرحان بلقائنا ؟ 
كأنّ أمواجه هاجت شوي ،، تغني و تتراقص احتفالاً بنا ؟*
*ليه تهيأ لي أن كل الكون ...
 جاي يحضر لقاءنا و يحتفل ...؟*
*الشمس ... الطيور .. الأمواج ... الرياح ...
 كل الكون ... 
*
*يشهد لقاء المحبين ،،
 بعد طول فراق ....*


*اشهدوا معي كلكم ...
 أحبه ،،
 و مشتاقة له و ولهانة عليه ...* 



*الشعور الـّـي أحس به ،،
 لما يكون العسل قريب مني ،،
 شعور ... 
أعجز و لو كنت أملك قدرات العالم كلها ،،*
* عن إني أوصفه ...* 



*- متى زواجكم ؟* 


*اخترقت هذه الجملة الدخيلة المشؤومة جمال اللحظات ...
 و توقف كل شي عن الغناء و الرقص ... 
و افسدت الحفلة ...* 


*طالعت بسلطان ...
و نظراتي كلها لوم و اتهام ...
 ليه خرب علي حفلتي ؟؟؟*

*سلطان ،،
 طالعني ينتظر مني الجواب ...*


*قلت بصوت مخنوق :* 

*- ما تحدد* 

*سكت شوي ،،
 بعدين قلت و أنا مقهورة منه :* 

*- ليه تسأل ؟* 
*- مجرد سؤال ...* 
*- مو في مكانه* 


*هزته جملتي الأخيرة ...
 و طالع فيني بعمق ،، كأنه يبي يقرأ المكتوب على عيوني ،،
 و كأن اللغة كانت غريبه عليه ...*
*ما عرف يقراها ...* 


*- ليه ؟* 
*- تسألني ليه ؟!* 


*ابتعد بانظاره صوب البحر ...
 ما كان يبي يقرا أكثر ...* 



*- سلطان ...* 

*ناديته بصوت ... كله حنين و مشاعر ... 
التفت لي ...* 

*- نعم ؟* 
*- تتوقع ،،
 أني ... خلال الشهرين اللي فاتوا ...
 قدرت أحب بسـّـام ... و أنساك ؟؟* 


*ما عرف يجاوب ... أو يمكن ما بغى يجاوب ...* 


*- سلطان ... أنا ... بعدني .... أحبك أنت ...* 


*تنهد تنهيدة طويلة ،،
 و قال ...
 ببرود ... أبرد من الآيس كريم اللي كان بايدي ...* 

*- إش الفايدة يا قمره ؟ 
... إش الفايدة ؟ ....* 
*قمر ...
 قمر ... لازم تنسيني ...
لا تخلي ... تعلـّـقك بي يكون السبب ... في أي مكروه يصيبك ...
 مو أنا ... اللي* 
*استحق ... مشاعرك ... 
أرجوك ...
 وجهي مشاعرك لزوجك ...
 زي ما أنا ... وجهتها لزوجتي ...* 


*دارت بي الدنيا ،،
 امتلكتني رغبة مفاجئة في ( التقيؤ ) ،،
 صرت اتلفت يمين و شمال ،،
*
*قلق سلطان ،،
 و حس أن فيه شي ...* 


*- قمره أنت ِ بخير ؟* 


*هزيت راسي لأ ...* 
*لأ يا سلطان لا تسوي فيني كذا ...* 
*لا يا سلطان لا تحطـّـمني في عز فرحتي* 
*لا يا سلطان لا تسمح لغيرك ياخذ مشاعري ...* 
*لا يا سلطان لا توجـّـه مشاعرك لأحد غيري ...* 
*لا يا سلطان مو بخير ....*
* لا مو بخير ...* 
*مو بخير ....*







*- قمر ... ؟* 

*نادى و هو مذعور و قلق ... 
طالعت فيه و دموعي مثل المطر ...
 و في قلبي صرخة ما قدرت أكبتها بعد أكثر ...* 


*- هذا اللي بغيت تقوله لي يا سلطان ؟* 
*جايبني هنا عشان كذا ؟؟؟* 

*- لا يا قمر ... مو قصدي* 


*قاطعته بحدة :* 


*- إش تقصد ؟
 وضح لي ؟* 
*- قمر نعيد و نزيد ؟
 انسيني يا قمر...
اعتبريني ... فيلم و انتهى ...
 قصة و خلصت ... 
اعتبريني ... اعتبريني ....*


*و أشار على البحر ،،
 و كمـّـل :* 

*- ... اعتبريني موجة و عدت ... 
و ما بقى ... إلا الزبد ...*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :*


*قاطعته بحدة :* 


*- إش تقصد ؟
 وضح لي ؟* 
*- قمر نعيد و نزيد ؟
 انسيني يا قمر...
اعتبريني ... فيلم و انتهى ...
 قصة و خلصت ... 
اعتبريني ... اعتبريني ....*


*و أشار على البحر ،،
 و كمـّـل :* 

*- ... اعتبريني موجة و عدت ... 
و ما بقى ... إلا الزبد ...* 

*لما رجعت عيونه تطالع بعيني ،،
 ما شفت ... إلا الزبد ....* 


*- فاهمتني يا قمر ...؟؟؟* 


*نزلت بانظاري ... 
الى الآيس كريم اللي بيدي ،،
 انصهر معظمه ...* 
*جماد ... بارد ... بدون احساس ....* 

*رفعت عيني مرة ثانية لعينه ...* 

*- الفرق بينكم ...
 أن هذا ينصهر ... و أنت لا ...* 



*قلتها بكل غضب ،،
 و بحدة جارحة ... 
و أنا متأكدة ،،
 أن المخلوق التمثال الجامد قدامي ،،
 اللي مصنفينه بالغلط ضمن* 
*البشر ،،
 مستحيل يحس ...* 

*محاولة أخيرة ،،
 اختبر فيها ( حيوية ) هذا المخلوق ،،
 من عدمها ...* 
*قلت :*

*- أحبك ...* 


*ما تحرك ،،
 كل شي من حولي تحرك ،،
 الهوا تحرك ... الموج تحرك ... الشمس تحركت ...
 حتى الظل ... تحرك ...* 
*لكن هو ...
 ما تحرك تيقنت تماماً ،،
 أن هذا ...
 مخلوق أجمد حتى من الجماد ...* 


*فجأة ،،
 رن هاتفه الجوال ...* 
*أخذه من جيبه ،،
 و رد ...* 


*ما كان صعب علي ،،
 أني اعرف من كان المتصل ...*
*بعد ثواني ،،
 انهى المكالمة ،،
 و حط الجوال بجيبه ...* 


*- المدام ؟* 

*- .... نعم ،،
 تقول تأخرنا ...* 


*و طالع بشوق ،،
 اللي كانت جالسة عند الشاطي على بعد كم متر منا ،،
 تناظر البحر ...* 

*- تحبها ؟* 

*سألته ،،
 سؤال ما توقعه ... و تلكأ في الإجابة ...* 


*- مو الحب بس ،،
 هو اللي لازم عشان ينجح الزواج يا قمر ...
 هي مسألة تعود ،،
 و راح تتعودي على زوجك ،،
 مثل ما* 
*أنا ... تعودت على منال ...
 و يصير بينك و بينه عشرة و مودة و حياة ،،
 مثل ما صار بيني و بين منال ...*
*و يصير يعني لك ،، مثل ما صارت تعني لي منال ...* 




*غمضت عيني بقوة ،،
 بألم ،،  بمرارة ،،
 أبي أمنعها من شوفة صورة منال ،،
 انعصرت دموعي ،، و انشدت أعصابي ،،*
*ما أبيه يذكر اسمها قدامي ،،
 أكرهها قبل ما أشوفها ،، و يوم شفتها أكرهها أكثر ... 
*
*و لا جاب طاريها أكرهها أكثر و أكثر و* 
*أكثر ...* 
*أبي أمحي صورتها من بالي نهائياً ...* 

*ناداني سلطان بصوت متعاطف و قلق في نفس الوقت :* 

*- قمره ؟؟* 

*فتحت عيني ،،
 طالعت فيه ،،
 الحين ،، ما أشوفه هو ،،
 أشوف صورة منال مرسومة على وجهه ...
 مخلوطة مع صورة*
*الزبد ...
 و صورة الفصوص الفضية و هي تتبعثر في الغرفة ....* 

*صحت بوجهه :* 


*- أكرهك ...* 


*قلتها ،، من نار صدري ،،
 من حرقة فؤادي ،، من عصرة قلبي ...* 

*- أكرهك يا سلطان ...* 
*فجعت قلبي ... الله يفجع قلبك ...* 



*و رميت ( كوب ) الآيس كريم عند رجله ،،
 و رحت أجري صوب السيارة ...* 
*وصلت السيارة ،،
 و فتحت الباب ،، و طلـّـعت شنطتي ...* 
*وصلت شوق و سلطان لعندي ،،
 و كل واحد يناديني من جهة ،، و أنا ما أرد عليهم ...* 


*فتحت الشنطة ،، و دوّرت على المحفظة ،،
 شفتها و شفت جنبها الورقة اللي كتبت فيها آخر شعر لي اليوم وقت* *المحاضرة ...* 


*طلـّـعتهم اثنينهم ،،
 فتحت المحفظة و طلعت ( خمسة ريال ) ،،
 سعر الآيسكريم ،، و قطـّـيتها على سلطان ،،
 و الورقة ،،* 
*مزعتها و رميتها صوبه ...* 



*كانوا اثنينهم يكلموني ،،
 لكني ما اسمع أي واحد منهم ... 
جيت بامشي أبتعد عن سلطان ...
 و عن الحيز اللي فيه* 
*سلطان ...* 
*و عن الدنيا اللي فيها سلطان ...*
*و عن اللحظة اللي عرفت فيها سلطان ...*
*و عن القلب اللي ما حب واحد في هالعالم ...*
*غير سلطان ....*






*اللي اسرقت مني حبيبي ،،
و باقت أحلامي
اللي بسببها تبددت في الكون
 أيامي
اللي كرهت أنا اسـمها 
من بد الأسامي
لا عاد ابيك تجيب لها 
أي طاري قدامي*
**
* *
**
*لا جيت تذكر اسمها أوصالي 
تتقطع
و النار اللي بتنخمد ،،
 ترجع و تتولع 
إهي العزيزة الغالية
تامر و تتدلع
و انا الوحيدة الباكية 
أصرخ و اتوجع*
**
**
**
*يكفيها كل وقتك لها 
كل حبك و خيرك 
حتى فدقايق لي أنا ،،
 محتلة تفكيرك ؟
ارحمني يا ابن الناس 
ما حبيت أنا غيرك 
شكراً ( لفهم ) مشاعري ،،
 شكراً ( لتقديرك )*
**
* *
**

*... يتبع ...*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قصه أكثر من روووووووووووووووووووعه.......
كل يوم احب القصه أكثرمن اليوم الى قبل
بس مررره عورتي قلبي قمر كل هذا حب الى عسل....؟؟؟
يعيني على هيك حب حم احم حركااات
غالــــــــــــــــــــــــــيتي زرد الياسمين...
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه موفقه لكل خير
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك الراااااائع
اني في الانتظار(بسرعه غناتي خلاص موقادره ابغى اعرف أكثر وأكثر)

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الحلقة التاسعة* 
** * * * * * * * 
وداعا أيها العسل*




*كنت جالسة أحفر حفرة صغيرة في رمل الشاطىء ،،
 بملعقة كوب الآيس كريم ،،
 اللي أكلته قبل شوي ...* 
*قمر و سلطان ،،
 كانوا قريبين مني ،،
 بس بمسافة ما تسمح لصوتهم أنه يوصلني و انا طبعاً ما تعمدت أسمع ...* 


*فجأة ،،
 شفت قمر تمشي بسرعة صوب السيارة ،،
 و أخوي رايح وراها ،،
 و جيت معهم و أنا متوقعة أن مشاحنة حصلت* 
*بينهم ...* 


*قمر كانت كل شوي تمسح دموعها ،،
 و فتحت باب السيارة و سحبت شنطتها* 
*و طلعت (خمسة ريال ) و رمتها على*
*سلطان ،،
 و بعدها مزعت ورقة و رمتها صوبه ... !*


*تركت باب السيارة مفتوح و راحت تمشي بسرعة ...* 

*كانت ،،
 تبي تروح البيت مشي !* 

*أنا ما أدري وش اللي دار بينهم بالضبط ،،
 بس صرخت بوجه أخوي :* 

*- ( وش سويت ؟؟؟ )* 



*سلطان ،،
 كل علامات الهلع و الفزع كانت متفجرة على وجهه ،،
 و هو ينادي :* 
*- ( قمره أرجوك ... )* 


*ابتعدت قمر عن موقف السيارات و راحت تمشي بسرعة على الشارع ،،
 و أنا امشي وراها و انادي عليها* 
*و لا ترد ،،
 لين مسكتها ...* 



*- قمر اصبري ! وين رايحة !!؟؟* 
*- تركيني ... بـ ارد البيت* 
*- جنـّـيتي يا قمر ؟ 
الله يهديك ،،
 تعالي بس ...* 



*و حاولت اسحبها معي ،، لكنها تملـّـصت مني ،،
 و راحت تبي تكمل طريقها ...* 


*- أرجوك قمر اهدئي شوي ...* 



*في ذي اللحظة ،،
 مرت علينا سيارة ( ليموزين ) ،،
 و لا شفت إلا قمر تأشر عليها ...* 

*وقفت سيارة الليموزين جنبنا ،،
 و جت قمر بسرعة و فتحت الباب ...
 تبي تدخل ...
 و أنا مسكتها ...* 



*أخوي سلطان ،،
 و اللي كان قريب منا جا مسرع و قبل ما تدخل قمر السيارة صك الباب اللي كان مفتوح و هو يصرخ* 
*على ( السواق ) :* 


*-( خلاص روح )* 
*- لا انتظر* 


*صرخت قمر و هي تمد إيدها مرة ثانية لباب السيارة تبي تفتحه* 



*تحركت يد سلطان ،،
 يمكن لا إرادياً ،،
 و مسك إيدها يبعدها عن الباب بقوة ...* 


*- اتركني* 
*- ما أخليك تروحين يا قمر أبداً* 
*- مو بكيفك ،،
 وش دخلك أنت؟ من تظن نفسك ؟* 


*و هي تسحب إيدها و تحاول تمسك ( مقبض ) الباب ،،
 و تفتحه شوي ،،
 و يرد سلطان يصكه بالقوة ،،
 و يصرخ على* 
*السواق :* 


*- قلت لك روح خلاص يالله...* 



*السواق الهندي ،،
 مسكين شكله تخرّع ،، بسرعة فلت ...* 



*- ليه؟* 
*صرخت قمر* 


*- مجنون أنا أخليك تروحي معه ؟
 يالله نرد السيارة* 
*- ما أبي أروح معك ،، غصب هي؟
 ما أبي أركب سيارتك ،،
 أكرهك يا سلطان ،،
 أكرهك ،، أكرهك ،، أكـــرهــــــــــــــــك* 




*و التفتت لي ،،
 و ارتمت بحضني و صارت تبكي بكا يقطع القلب ،،
 و انا أحاول أهديها* 


*- قمر ،،
 خلينا نروح السيارة كذا وقفتنا بالشارع غلط ...
 الله يخليك قمر...* 


*قالت بشكل متقطع ،،
 بين الكلام و الشهق و البكاء و الدموع :*


*- ما... أبي ...... أركب ........ معه .....* 

*- أرجوك قمر ،،
 عشان خاطري أنا أرجوك ...* 



*بصعوبة أجبرتها ترجع للسيارة ،،
 بعد مدة ،،
 خلها توصل البيت ،، و بعدين اللي تبي تسويه تسويه ...* 



*جلست معها على المقاعد الخلفية و هي تبكي بشكل* 
*مو طبيعي ،،
 خفت يصير لها شي ،،
 و الله ما اسامح نفسي لو صار* 
*لها أي شي ...* 


*سلطان في البداية ظل واقف برى السيارة ،،
 بعيد عنا شوي ،، لين بدت قمر تهدأ شوي ،،
 و بعدين ركب ...* 

*أول ما جلس على المقعد و صك الباب قال :* 
*- قمر أنا آسف...* 

*و قمر ،،
 ردت بسرعة و بحنق و انفعال :* 

*- ما ابي أسمع صوتك ،،
 اسكت ... اكرهك...* 



*طالعت بعين أخوي من خلال المرايا ،،
 حسيته يبي يقول شي ،،
 لكن أنا قطعت أي محاولة نقاش بينهم :* 

*- بعدين سلطان ،،
 يالله نمشي...* 



*
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:*
*سلطان قاد بسرعة ،،
 و كذا مرة كان يسأل :* 
*- (أنتوا بخير؟ )* 



*لما وصلنا عند بيت بو ثامر ،،
 رد قال :* 


*- قمر ...
 أنا 
... أنا آسف ...* 



*قمر فتحت الباب ،،
 دون ما تقول كلمة وحدة ،،
 و نزلت من السيارة صكته بقوّه هزّت السيارة كلها !*


*التفت سلطان علي و قال :*

*- روحي معها* 



*نزلت فتحت باب السيارة و نزّلت رجلي على الأرض ،،
 أبي أنزل ،،
 لكن قمر – وهي تطلّع مفاتحيها من الشنطة –* 
*قالت لي بحدة :* 

*- خليك يا شوق ،، مع السلامة..*



*و دخلت البيت ،، و صكـّـت الباب ....* 


*نزلت من السيارة و وقفت لحظة ،،
 و رديت ركبت جنب أخوي ...* 


*- وش صار يا سلطان؟* 

*- كان لازم تكرهني ...
 عشان تعيش حياتها ...* 


*و مشى بالسيارة ،، أنا ما رديت سألته عن شي ...* 


*مشى ببطء ،،
 كان شارذ الذهن ،، و متوتر ،،
 و لما وصلنا عند الإشارة ،، خذ اللفة و رجع نفس الطريق !* 


*طالعت فيه و انا مستغربة ،،
 و لا سألته لين وصل عند بيت بو ثامر مرة ثانية و وقف عند بابهم و قال :* 

*- انزلي شوفيها يا شوق...* 

*- نعم؟* 

*- انزلي شوفيها يا شوق لا تذبحيني...* 



*ما شفتها عدلة ،،
 ترددت ،،
 تفشلت أروح لها الحين ،،
 بعدين وش أقول لها و لأمها ؟ و وش تقول هي عني ؟* 
*لما شافني أخوي جالسة بمكاني ما تحركت طالع فيني بنفاذ صبر ...* 


*- زين خلني بس أتصل و اسأل ... جيب جوالك...* 

*- انزلي شوفيها يا شوق لا يكون صابها شي...* 



*خوفتني جملته ،،
 قمر كانت منفعلة بالمرة ،،
 و يمكن لا قدر الله يتكرر اللي صار قبل كم يوم ..* 


*و أنا جاية بانزل وفتحت الباب ،،
 شفنا سيارة ( بسـّـام ) ،، جاي لبيت بو ثامر ،،
 و أول ما شافها سلطان ،، قال لي :*
*( خلاص )*
*و انطلق بنا ...* 




**
* *
*تغيبت قمر عن الجامعة اليوم التالي ،،
 لما ما شفتها في الصباح ،،
 فزعت ،،
 خفت يكون صار لها شي ،،
 ما قدرت أتصل*
*عليها بعد اللي صار ... ما تجرأت ...* 



*رحت لسلمى اسألها عن قمر ،،
 و قالت لي أنها كانت تحاول تتصل عليها الليل و لا قدرت تكلمها ...* 


*وجهت لي سلمى سؤال مباشر :* 

*- (صار شي أمس؟ )* 


*و لا عرفت بإيش أجاوبها ...* 
*سلمى يمكن كانت على حق ،،
 لما حاولت تمنع لقاء قمر بسلطان 
... لكن ...* 

*كانت عيونها كافية ،،
 ما كانت بحاجة للكلام ...* 

*( لو يصير لقمر أي شي ،،
 يا ويل سلطان مني )* 




*تكرهه ،،*
* بمقدار حبها لقمر ...
 و بديت أشك أنها تكرهني أنا بعد ،،
 و تعتبرني المسؤولة عن اللي صار لقمر ،،*

*ذيك الليلة ... 
مع أني ،،
 ما دبرت أي لقاء بين قمر و منال ،،
 و تفاجأت بها مثلهم بالضبط ...* 


*الكره ،،
 عمى قلبها ... 
و جردها من انسانيتها ،،
 و خلاها تتصرف بلا رحمة ،،
 مثل وحش ... 
يشمت بفريسته ... و يتلذذ بعذابها ...* 



** 
* *
*
**
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:*
 
*ليلة الخميس ،،
 هي ليلة الخطيب الخاصة ...* 

*و الليلة جاي لي بسـّـام ،،
 للمرة الأخيرة ....* 


*قراري ،،
 كان إني أنفصل عنه ،،
 مو لأنه عندي أي أمل في أن العسل يرجع لي ،،
 أو أني أحب بسـّـام ،،
 إنما لأني شفت*
*في بسـّـام إنسان أفضل من أنه يستحق انسانة مثلي ...* 




*ما عدت فتحت الموضوع قدام سلمى ،،
 قراري الخاص و ما بغيت أي شخص يشاركني فيه ...* 


*الأيام الثلاثة اللي فاتت ،،
 تغيبت عن الجامعة ،، مو من تعب ،،
 بس اعتبرتها فترة نقاهة ،،
 و فاصل بين أحداث الأمس و* 
*اليوم ..* 


*قضيت كثير من الوقت ،،
 أكتب في بحث سلمى على الكمبيوتر ،،
 و لما جهز ،،
 أرسلته مع ثامر لبيتها ...
 ما كنت أبي* 
*التقيها و أظن هي بعد حست بكذا ،،
 و اكتفت بشكري على الهاتف ،،
 دون أيه أسئلة ....* 



*استقبلت بسـّـام بشكل طبيعي ،،
 و هو كان ( مشتاق ) لأنه ما شافني من يوم السبت ...* 

*يوم الأحد ،،
 يوم لقائي الأخير بالعسل ،،
 كانت أمي طالعة مع أمه السوق سوى ،،
 و هو وصلهم مشوارهم ،،
 مر على* 
*بيتنا بس ما نزل شافني ...* 

*و هذا أفضل ،،
 لأني يومها ،،
 لو كنت شفته بوجهي ،، كنت رميت الدبلة عليه بعنف ...* 

*أما الحين ،،
 أعصابي هادئة و أقدر اشرح له بهدوء ...
 و بطيب خاطر ...* 



*- تصدقي يا قمر ،،
 توحشيني بسرعة !
 الأسبوع طويل و ما فيه غير ليلة خميس وحدة !
 ما تكفي ...*


*قلت في بالي :* 

*- ( أجل لما تعرف أنها الليلة الأخيرة !
 وش رح تسوي ؟؟؟ )* 



*قررت اللحظة ذي إني أدخل في الموضوع ،،
 كرهت نفسي و أنا فاتحة له المجال للتعبير عن مشاعره ،،
 فيما أنا أخفي*
*( السكين ) ورا ظهري ...* 



*- بسـّـام ....* 
*- عيون بسـّـام ؟* 
*- .... تسلم عيونك ...* 
*- غمضي عيونك !* 



*اندهشت ،،
 و طالعته باستغراب ،،
 و رد قال :* 

*- يالله قمر حلوة ،،
 غمضي عيونك !* 



*ما ادري ليه !
 بس جاريته و غمضت عيني ...* 

*فجأة ،،
 حسيت بشي يتحرك حول رقبتي ،،
 بغيت افتح ،،
 جا صوته يأكد علي :* 

*- لا تفتحي !* 


*و ثواني ، و قال :* 

*- الحين افتحي !* 

*فتحت عيني ، ،
و جت على عينه مباشرة ،،
 كانت مليانة حب و تقدير ...* 

*و نزلت بعيني أبي أشوف الشي اللي علقه على رقبتي ، ،
جيت أبي أحرك إيدى أتحسسه ،،
 لقيتها مضومة بين يديه ...*

*رديت أطالع بعينه ،،
 ابتسم لي ابتسامه عذبة و رفع إيدي إلى شفايفه 
... و قبلها ....* 



*- إن شاء الله يعجبك !* 


*كان عقد ذهبي جميل جداً ...
 به حجرة بالمنتصف ،،
 محفور على خلفيتها :* 

*(( حبيبتي قمر حلوة ))* 




*نقلت بصري بين العقد و بسام ... 
و فاضت عيني بالدموع غصباً علي ....* 


*الإنسان اللي شاريني و يبيني ...
 إللي يحبني و يقدرني ...
 اللي يتودد لي و يتقرب مني ...* 

*و أنا اللي كنت ،،
 ناوية أغرز سكين بقلبه ....* 


*ما قدرت اتحمل ...* 

*ظهرت صورة سلطان ،،
 و احنا عند البحر ،، و هو يقول :* 

*- ( اعتبريني موجه عدت ... و ما بقى إلا الزبد ) ....* 




*تلاشت كل معاني الحب اللي حملتها لسلطان ...
 تبددت كل مشاعر العشق اللي خزنتها لسلطان ....
 تبعثرت آخر أطياف*
*الأمل ...
و تجمدت آخر قطرات الدموع ... 
و انطفت آخر ألهبة الشموع ...*
* و انطلقت آخر صرخات القلب المفجوع ...* 


*... وداعا يا سلطان ....* 
*... وداعا يا العسل ...*
*و داعا بلا رجوع ....*




**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :*

*كنت أبي استعير كم ورقة من عند أخوي سلطان ،،
 أطبع عليهم بحثي ،،
 و اللي راح يكون الدور علي أقدمة السبت*
*الجاي . .*
*بحث ( سلمى ) كان حلو !
 معد بالكمبيوتر !
 قمر ساعدته فيه ...
 يا ليت أقدر أسوي مثله ! 
بس مستحيل أطلب من* 
*قمر أنها تساعدني ... !*


*دقيت الباب ،،
 و ما جاني جواب ،، فتحته و دخلت . .*

*ما كان أخوي موجود بالمكتب ،،
 و رحت لعند أوراقه و أخذت رزمة ..* 


*على نفس المكتب ،،
 لفتت نظري ورقة نصف مطوية ،،
 كانت ممزقة ،،
 و بشريط لاصق جمعت أجزاءها ...* 

*بفضول أخذت الورقة و فتحتها ...
 و عرفت على الفور ،،
 أنها من قمر ! ...* 





** 
* *
* * * **

*أشيلك فوق رمش العين .....
 و أعزّك و انت هاملني...* 
*حسبتك لي حبيب ٍ زين .....
 و اثاري بس تجاملني ...* 
*عشانك باسط الكفين ..... 
و كل شي أنت حارمني...* 
*يا ساكب دمعي عالخدين ..... 
يا شاغلني و ظالمني...* 
*يا سالبني و ناسي الدين ..... 
و زي داين تعاملني ...* 
*حبيبي فيك طبع ٍ شين .....
 تـواعدني و تماطلني...* 
*تغيب و ما اعرفك وين .....
 تفر مني و تغافلني ...* 
*و لا منّي بعدت يومين ..... 
تصر أنك تقابلني ...* 
*و لا مرة اجتمعنا اثنين .....
 تمل منّي و تعاجلني ...* 
*كلامك ينقسم نصّين .....
 تذم فيني و تغازلني ...* 
*حبايب حنّا لو ندّين ..... 
اعــاتبك و تــراددني ...* 
*تبيني و الا حاير بين .....
 تهدني و الا تاخذني ؟...* 
*تلاعبني على الحبلين .....
 تقرّبني و تبـاعدني ...* 
*تحمّلتك و طبعك لين .....
 كرهتك ،،
لا تواخذني ...*

** * * *
* *
**






*ظهر أخوي فجأة ،،
 طالع من دورة المياه ،،
 و شافني و شاف رزمة الورق الأبيض تحت ذراعي ،،
 و الورقة الممزقة* 
*بإيدي ...* 



*- هلا شوق..* 
*- هلا ،، بغيت كم ورقة أطبع عليها بحثي ...* 
*- تفضلي أكيد...* 


*و دنا مني ،،
 ومد إيده ،، و أخذ ورقة قمر من يدّي ....* 

*- أنا آسفة !* 
*- ما فيه داعي ...* 
*- ... تامر بشي أخوي؟
 بـ أروح أكمل شغلتي ...* 

*- ... ما ردت للجامعة؟* 
*- ... لا ...* 



*جلس سلطان عن كرسي المكتب الدوار ...
 و تنهد بضيقة صدر ... 
و رفع الورقة قدام عيونه ،،*

*فما قدرت أشوف تعابيره بعدها ...* 


*انسحبت من الغرفة بهدوء ...
 و تركت سلطان ...
 يلملم أجزاء قلبه ،، مثل ما لملم أجزاء الورقة الممزقة .....*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 


*يوم السبت اللي بعده ،،*
* رجعت قمر للجامعة ...* 

*لا ،،
 في الواقع ...
 ما رجعت قمر ...* 

*اللي رجعت وحدة غير ... 
اكتشفنا انها ما هي قمر اللي نعرفها مع مرور الأيام ...* 
*فيها شي تغير ...* 


*صارت أميل للجدية ،،
 و العصبية ،، و نفاذ الصبر ...
 و تشاحنت أكثر من مرة مع زميلاتنا ،،
 و لأسباب ما كانت تعبرها*
*في الماضي ...* 


*و لاحظت ،،
 أنه و لو بالصدفة جا طاري سلطان أو منال قدامها ،،
 يضيق صدرها و تتأفف و تعابير وجهها تمتلي كره و*
*بغض و تعلق أحياناً تعليق جارح ،،
 أو تغير الموضوع بشكل غير لائق ...* 



*هل ممكن للحب ،،*
* أنه يغير الانسان بذا الشكل ...؟؟* 



*كان أول خبر تفاجأنا به يوم السبت ذاك ،،*
*هو أن موعد زواجها خلاص تحدد بعد كم أسبوع ...* 


*أنا تحاشيت أتكلم معها عن أي شي من اللي صار مع أخوي سلطان ،،
 و هي بدورها بعد ما أشارت للموضوع و لا*
*بحرف واحد ...* 



*أنا صارت عندي عقدة الذنب ...
 حسيت أنني تسببت بتحطيم حب قمر لسلطان ،،
 بحسن نية ...*



*في نفس اليوم ،،
 بعدين لما سألني أخوي عنها :* 


*- ردت للجامعة ؟* 
*- نعم ...* 
*- و كيفها ؟* 
*- خلاص يا سلطان ،،
 نصف شوال الجاي ...
 حفلة زواجها .* 




*طالعت بسلطان ،،
 مثل اللي يطالع بمتهم ... و قلت :*

*- ارتحت الحين ؟* 


*و عطيته ظهري و طلعت ..* 



*أنا ما عمري سألته عن اللي صار بينهم ذاك اليوم ،،
 بس منها عرفت ... 
أنها كانت خاتمة القصة ...
 قصة الحب*
*المأساوية ،،
 اللي انكتب عليها أنها تنذبح و هي في المهد ...* 
*و بكذا ،،*
* كانت نهاية حب قمر  لسلطان ...* 


** 
* *
**





*خلصنا الدوام ،،
 و جت الساعة 5 و نص ،،
 و أنا و سلطان لسا موجودين بمكتبه نملم أوراقنا ..* 


*كان يوم أربعاء ،،
 و كنت أبي ألحق أروح ارتاح و اقضي لي كم شغلة ،،
 قبل ما اروح عرس بسـّـام ..*

*أنا و بسـّـام معرفة قديمة و الرجال عزيز علي ،،
 و لازم احضر زواجه ..* 




*- يالله سلطان يكفي ! نكمل بكرة ..*

*- بكرة الخميس يا ياسر ،،
 ما فيه دوام ..
أبي أخلص الشغلة و تكون جاهزة للسبت ..* 

*- أجل أنا بـ اطلع ،،
 وراي عزومة الليلة و عندي كم شغلة أنجزها ...* 


*يعني أنا مو قوي الملاحظة لذيك الدرجة ،،
 بس كأنه وجه الرجـّـال انعفس ،، و قط القلم من إيده ،،
 و قال :* 

*- يالله ،، أنا بعد طالع خلاص ...* 



*و في نفس اللحظة ،،
 جا العامل و بايده علبة صغيرة ،،
 و عطاها سلطان ...*

*- إش هذه ؟* 
*- جاية بالبريد* 



*بعد ما طلع العامل ،،
 صار سلطان يقلب بذيك العلبة ،،
 مستغرب ... 
و شاف اسمه و بريده الخاص مسجل عليها ...* 


*- افتحها شوف !* 


*قلت و أنا كلي فضول ،،
 لأن العلبة الصغيرة شكلها كان غريب ... !*


*فتح سلطان العلبة ،،
 و أنا جنبه ،،
 و اندهشنا لما شفنا اللي فيها ...* 

*أنا كان اندهاشي اندهاش تعجب و تساؤل ،،
 لكن هو ...* 

*كانت دهشته دهشة ذهول ...
 و وجهه اعتفس كلـّـش ...
 و تعابيره صارت مخيفة و مهولة ...
 مفزعة ،،* 

*إن صح تعبيري ...* 



*داخل العلبة ،،
 كان فيه سلسلة فضية مقطوعة ...
 و جنبها ...
 كان فيه ورقة صغيرة مكتوب عليها :*


*((( القمر يقول لك الوداع ... )))*








*... يــتــبــع ... *

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

راااااااااااااااااااااائعه جدا (مـــــــــاني بسرعه خلصت )
موفقه لكل خيــــــر
ربي يعطيك الي في بالك بحق محمد وآل محمد
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*غــالـيـتـــــي : دمعة*

*حضورك الدؤوب هو ما يبعث فيَّ الحماس للمواصلة*

*بالرغم من وجود مشاهدات لا أود ذكر اسماء ،،*
*لكنهم لايتركون تعليقاً ولو بسيط على الجزء*

*يعطيك العافية*

*وما انحرم تواصلك يالغلا*

*دمتِ بجمال روحك*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الحلقةالعاشرة*
********
*


*فاجعة*




*مرت سنتين من زواج قمر و بسام ،،
 و تقريباً سنة من زواج شوق و ياسر ،،
 و أربع شهور من خطوبتي أنا و* 
*( يوسف ) ..*

*احنا في بداية العطلة الصيفية ،،
و زواجنا راح يكون بعد 25 يوم ...* 

*علاقتنا أنا و قمر و شوق ،، استمرت مثل ماهي ،،
 أخوات و صديقات و زميلات دراسة ...* 



*كانت المرة الأخيرة اللي تهاوشت فيها مع شوق هي* 
*قبل سنتين ،،
 لما دبرت لقاء بين قمر و سلطانوه ،،
 بعدها ،،*
*و لما شفت النتائج الإيجابية ،،
 و قرار قمر باتمام زواجها من بسام ،،
 و طردها سلطانوه من حياتها نهائياً ،،* 
*بعدها ،،
 حمدت ربي أن شوق قدرت تدبر بينهم هاللقاء ،،
 و صرت مدينة لها بالشكر !* 



*أكبر دليل على أن سلطانوه انتهى من حياة قمر ،،
 هو تقبلها لمنال بشكل طبيعي ،،
 و خصوصاً في حفلة زفاف*
*شوق ،،
 حتى أن اللي يشوفهم سوى يفكرهم من الأصحاب ...* 
*... تقريـــــــــباً من الـ (( أصحاب )) ! !*



*بعد كذا ،،
 التقت قمر بمنال مرة أو مرتين ،،
 في بيت شوق ،، و الأمور سارت بشكل طبيعي ..* 
*... تقريـــــــــباً (( طبيعي )) ! !*




*آخر الأيام أنا كنت مشغولة بالتحضير لزواجي ،،
 و ما شفتهم أو كلمتهم من أكثر من أسبوعين ،،
 إلا البارحة ،،* 

*اتصلت علي شوق و سمعتها تقول انها مخططة تروح رحلة للبحر مع زوجها ...* 


**
* *
**



*نجحنا احنا الثلاث ،، و كنا مبسوطين ... 
و قلت لياسر أبي أسافر سفرة حلوة ،،
 بس ما شجعني ..،،
 عنده شغل* 
*كثير .... 
و بالمقابل ،،
 وعدني انه طول الأجازة يوديني رحلات ...* 


*كنا مقررين نروح رحلة بحرية بكرة ...
 و اليوم ما عندي شي و رحت بيت أهلي ..* 


*كنت في البيت ،،
 ملانة و ودي اغير جو ...
 اتصلت على سلمى لقيتها مشغولة* 
*و اتصلت على قمر أبي أشوف إذا فاضية :
*


*-* *تطلعي السوق معي ؟* 
*- متى ؟* 
*- الحين ! أمرك و نروح ؟* 
*- خليها لبكرة شوق ،، عندي شغلة العصرية ذي ..* 
*- بكرة باروح البحر مع ياسر ! يمكن ما نرد غير آخر الليل ...* 
*- الله ! حلو !
 زمان ما رحت البحر ...* 
*- تجوا معنا ؟ و الله فكرة !
 إش رايك قمر ؟* 


*و على كذا تواعدنا نلتقي هناك ...* 

*يوم ثاني ،،
 و أنا أجهز بالأغراض ،،
 قال لي ياسر :* 


*- كثري من كل شي بعد زود ...* 
*- تبالغ ياسر ! 
كلنا أربعة أشخاص ! هذا إذا جا بسام و قمر و شفناهم !* 
*- سلطان و زوجته و ولده جايين معنا ..* 



*اندهشت ،،
 طالعت فيه باستغراب متفاجأة :* 


*- سلطان و منال جايين ؟
 من قال ؟* 
*- أنا جبت طاري الرحلة قدام سلطان و عجبته الفكرة و قلت له يجي معنا !* 



*الحين ،،
 صرت بحيرة ...* 
*صحيح ... أن سنتين مروا ... 
عمر مر ... و ذكريات انست ... 
بس ... 
ما ارتحت للفكرة ..* 


*- ياسر .... قمر راح تكون معنا ....* 


*كأني أبي ألفت انتباهه لشي يمكن يكون غفل عنه ؟* 


*- و إذا ؟ 
أهلا و سهلا ... إحنا أولاد اليوم ....* 



*للحق ،،
 ما ارتحت ،، كان ودي أتصل على قمر أقول لها ،،
 سلطان و منال جايين ،،
 أو حتى أقول لها ،،
*
*لغينا الرحلة ... 
ما ادري ،،
 بس حسيت أنهم لو التقوا ...
 راح يصير شي ... 
و شي ... الله يستر منه ... !* 



*من قبل ،،
 في مرة من المرات ،،
 كنت اسأل أخوي إذا كان يحبها ،، و هو جاوبني بأنه يعشقها ...* 

*بعدها بكم شهر ،،
 سألتني منال بشكل مفاجىء :* 


*- ( سلطان كان يحب وحدة قبل ما يتزوجني ؟ )* 



*و اعترفت لي بانها سمعت كلام بيني و بينه ليلة من الليالي ،،
 و ما كان اسم قمر انذكر ذيك الليلة ،،
 و ظلت منال*
*في داخلها تتساءل الى الآن :* 

*-( من هي ؟ )* 




*هذا السؤال شفته بعيونها بأكثر من مناسبة ،،
 تقريباً ،،
 في كل مرة أشوفها فيها ...* 

*و لا أنا جاوبت ،،
 و لا هي ردت سألت ...* 


**
* *
**



*وصلنا عند البحر ،،
 احنا و أخوي سلطان قبل قمر و بسـّـام ..* 

*منال أصرت تجيب معها ( نواف ) الصغير ،،
 و ما تركته عند امي بالبيت ..*

*ياسر استأجر قارب آلي ( طرّاد ) ،،
 و ناوي ياخذنا بقلب البحر فيه ...* 


*لمحنا سيارة بسـّـام و هي تعبر ،،
 و أشر ياسر عليهم ...* 


*سلطان ،، و حتى منال ،،
 ما كانوا عارفين ان قمر و بسام جايين معنا،،* 


*و حسيت بحرج الموقف ،،
 و انقهرت في ياسر ،، كيف يتصرف كذا ؟؟؟* 



*بسام و ياسر تصافحوا بكل ترحيب و بساطة ،،
 و رد سلطان تحية بسام من بعيد !*


*أما قمر ،،
 فأول ما نزلت من السيارة وقفت بمكانها ...* 


*جيت لعندها و سلمت عليها ،،
 و شفت بعينها نظرة الاستنكار و اللوم و الاستياء ...* 

*- بعدين أقل لك وش صار ،،
 غصباً علي ...* 


*ما حسيتها مرتاحة ،،
 و لولا الحرج ... يمكن قالت لزوجها :* 

*- ( خلاص رجعنا البيت ) !*



*ماجد و رائد ،، أخوان بسام التوأم بعد كانوا موجودين ...
 و أول ما نزلوا من السيارة على طول هجموا على* 
*القارب و البحر ،،
 بكل براءة الأطفال ...* 




*حاولنا كلنا نتصرف بشكل (( طبيعي )) ،،
 ما كأنه فيه ( شي ) مو في محله !* 


*الطبيعيين كانوا ياسر و بسام و منال ،،
 و الأطفال طبعاً ...* 


*أما الباقي ،،
 لو يدقق الواحد النظر ،،
 كان لاحظ الشحنات الغير مريحة اللي دارت حوالينهم ... !*


**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :*


*كنا متواعدين أنا و شوق ،،
 نطلع رحلة بحرية مع بسام و ياسر ،،
 نغير جو و ننبسط شوي ...* 

*رائد و ماجد ما صدقوا خبر ،،
على طول جهزوا عدتهم و لباس العوم يبوا يروحوا معنا ،،
 و طبعاً ما كسرنا* 
*بخاطرهم ،،
 و أخذناهم ...* 

*الولدين اليتيمين متعلقين بأخوهم بسام ،،
 تعلقهم بالأب ،،
 اللي فقدوه من سنين ...* 


*لما وصلنا المكان اللي اتفقنا عليه ،،
 انصدمت ...* 


*كان فيه سيارة ثانية ... 
أعرفها زين ....* 
*سيارة ما ركبتها من سنتين ...* 
*و صاحبها شخص ...
 ما شفته من سنتين ...
 و لا أبي أشوفه أبداً ....* 



*حسيت أنها حفرة و طحت فيها و ما قدرت أطلع ،،
 بسام وقف السيارة جنب سيارتينهم ،،
 و ماجد و رائد قفزوا*
*على طول للبحر ...* 

*و أنا ... تدبّست ...
 و ما قدرت أنسحب ...*



*جت شوق لعندي تسلم علي ،،
 و طالعتها بنظرة غضب و استياء ،،
 و لسان حالي يقول :* 

*- ( وش جابهم هذولا بعد ؟ )* 


*شوق فهمت علي ،،
و قالت لي أنه صار غصباً عنها ...* 

*ما كان عندي خيار ،،
 ليتني قدرت أرجع ...* 
*يا ليت ...*


*بعدين ،،
 لو انسحبت ،،
 راح يظن ( صاحب السيارة ) أن وجوده أثر علي ...* 
*رفعت عيني للسماء ،،
 الله يعدي الوقت بسرعة و بخير ...* 

*و بعدها ناظرت المرأة الثانية ،،
 اللي كانت مع شوق ...* 


*كانت زوجة ( صاحب السيارة ) جالسة على سجادة مفروشة على الرمل ،،
 و بيدها ولدها الصغير نواف ...*
*و الله يعيني عليها ...* 



*رحنا و جلسنا معها ،،
 و بدينا نسولف و أنا مو طايقة أسمعها ..* 
*من بد كل البشر اللي خلقهم ربي ،،
 هذه الانسانة أنا ما أطيقها بالمرة ... !* 
*غصب هي ؟ ...*
*ما أقدر أستحملها أبداً !*




*- الجو حلو كثير !
 ليتنا نجي كل اسبوع هنا !* 


*قالت منال ،،
 و ردت شوق :* 


*- ياليت ! بس وين ؟ ! 
ياسر كله مشغول بعمله ،،*
*ما قدر ياخذ أجازة نسافر لنا كم يوم،، اذا بغيته لازم أحجز قبل* 
*اسبوع على الأقل !* 
*- يعني سلطان اللي فاضي ؟ 
و الله ما ادري كيف صادفت فرصة نجي معكم !*
*يا حظك يا قمر ،،
 زوجك يقدر يأجز وقت ما يبي !* 



*استثقلتها ،، وش قصدها يعني ؟
عشان بسام شغله حر ،،
 و مو صاحب منصب مثل أزواجهم ؟* 

*رديت بلهجة حادة :* 

*- بسام بعد مو فاضي ،،
 و الحين نبني بيت جديد و ماخذ كل وقته ...
 و بعدين عنده مسؤوليات كثيرة في البيت و*
*العيلة ،،
 و لا يقدر يأجز أو يسافر بكيفه ...* 



*و على هالحال ،،
 كلما قالت شي وقفت لها برد اعتراض ،،
 يمكن هي ما حست ،، أو ما اهتمت ،،
 بس شوق كل* 
*شوي تناظرني ( هدّي الجو شوي ) ... !*

*حتى و أنا أتكلم ،،
 عيوني ما كنت أجيبها بعينها ! 
أسوي حالي منبهرة بالبحر و السماء ...*
*ما أبي أشوفها ...*


*و لأني كنت اناظر البحر ... 
كان لابد إن عيني تجي على ... ( صاحب السيارة )
 ... تلقائياً ....*

*و بسرعة ،،
 أبعدها ...*
*أصرفها أي مكان ...*
*يا ليت مركبة فوق راسي عشان ما أشوف إلا السماء !*




*جاؤو الجماعة من جولتهم الأولى بالقارب ،،
مبسوطين ،،
 و أصروا ياخذونا معهم في الجولة الثانية ،،
 قبل ما تغرب*
*الشمس ...* 



*الفكرة كانت فكرة ياسر ،،
 أنا طبعاً ما عجبتني ،،
 ما بغيت أركب مع ذاك الشخص في زورق واحد ،،
 و بعد معنا* 
*زوجته و ولده ... ؟؟
 هذا اللي ناقص !*



*ما ابي اقترب منه مسافة أقل من عشرين متر ....
 ما أبي أحس بوجوده و أكون في الحيز اللي تقدر فيه أنسام* 
*الهواء تعبر عليه و تجيني ...* 
*ما أبي صوته يهز طبلتي ...*
*يا ليتني جبت معي ( سدّادة آذان ) !*
*أو حتى ...*
*سدادة حناجر أبلعه إياها !*
*ما كنت أبي أركب معهم أبداً ...*
*لكن ،،
لما شفتهم كلهم راكبين ،،
اضطريت أركب غصباً علي ...* 




*جلسنا احنا الثلاث في مؤخرة القارب ،،
و الرجال كانوا قدام ،،
 و رائد و ماجد يتنقلوا من جهة لجهه و معهم*
*كورة صغيرة ...* 



*انطلق القارب بسرعة معتدلة ،،
 كان ياسر هو اللي يقود ،،
 و جت الأنسام تلفح الوجوه و تداعب الرموش ،،
*
*وتشرح الصدور ...*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 
*كانت الشمس تقرأ خواتيم السورة ،،
 قريب تودع ...* 

*أمواج البحر كانت هائجة نوعاً ما ...*
*و كان القارب يتراقص مع رقصتها المستمرة ،،
 فوق و تحت ...* 
*يمين و شمال ...*



*شوق كانت تتأمل الموجات اللي يتركها القارب وراه ،،
 و منال كانت تداعب طفلها الصغير ...* 


*بعد شوي ،،
 وقــّـف ياسر القارب وسط البحر ...* 


*صرنا كأننا بجزيرة صغيرة ،،
الماء يحيط بنا من كل الجهات ،،
و السماء تعانق البحر عند الأفق ،،*

*الساحل بعيد ... 
قرص الشمس ( يذوب ) داخل البحر شوي شوي ...* 



*المنظر الجميل ،،
 و وجوده هو على نفس القارب ،، على بعد كم متر مني ،،
 خلى الذكريات تدور براسي رغماً* 
*عني ....* 



*تذكرته ،، و هو يقول لي :* 

*- ( اعتبريني موجه و عدت ،، و ما بقى الا الزبد )* 





*انتهزت فرصة انشغال الكل بجمال المنظر ،،
 و تسللت بنظري ... 
و القيت نظرة خاطفة عليه ...* 


*كان جالس على يسار ياسر ،،
 و بسـّـام على الطرف اليمين ،،
 كانوا يتكلموا و يضحكوا ...* 

*صوت المحرك اللي غاب
 – بعد ما وقف ياسر القارب –
 عطى فرصة لصوته أنه يوصلني ...* 
*جهور و رنان و واضح ... 
مثل ما كان ...* 


*يا ليت ياسر يشغل المحرك مرة ثانية ،،
 ما أبي أسمع صوته ،،
 ما ابي أشوفه ،،
 ما ابي أكون أنا و هو بمكان واحد ....*


*شحت بوجهي بعيد ،،
 و على وسع البحر و السماء ،،
 ضاق صدري ...
 الكل كان مبسوط و أنا كنت أبي بس يمر*
*الوقت بسرعة ،،
 و أرجع لبيتي ....* 

*آه يا بيتي ...* 





*رائد ،، و هو يلعب
 – يسوي حاله يقود – 
ما ادري اش سوى و ضرب بالمحرك و انكسر شي منه بدون* 
*قصد ...*

*جا ياسر يبي يشغل المحرك ،،
 ما اشتغل ...* 

*كرر المحاولة مرة و ثنتين و عشر 
... دون فايدة ....* 

*المحرك تعطل ،،
 و احنا علقنا في وسط البحر ....* 



*تسعة أشخاص ...
على قارب صغير يتأرجح على الموجات الغاضبة ،،
 وسط البحر* 


*ما كان في القارب أية مجاديف ،،
 و المسافة بيننا و بين الساحل ،،
 مو قصيرة ...* 

*بدا التوتر يسود الأجواء ،،
 بدل الانبساط و المرح اللي كانوا قبل شوي ..* 




*ياسر مازال يحاول و المحرك عنيد ...* 
*إش يصير لو ظلينا كذا ....؟؟؟* 


*الشمس ،،
 كانت تنذرنا بالرحيل الموشك ،،
 لازم نرجع الساحل و إلا ...* 


*بعد مدة ،،
و ياسر و البقية يحاولوا يسووا اي شي بالمحرك ،،
 و بعد ضربات متكررة ،،
 كسر ياسر منه جزء ثاني ،،*
* ما ادري وش صار له ،،
و فجأة ،،
اشتغل ....* 



*اشتغل المحرك ،،
 و انطلق القارب فجأة بسرعة مذهلة ،،
 بأقصى سرعة يقدر عليها ...* 
*اهتز و كلنا اهتزينا معه ،،
 و الأولاد طاحوا و تعوروا ......*


*حاول ياسر يخفف من السرعة ،،
 لكن المقود المكسور ،،
 و المحرك الخربان عصوا الأوامر ...* 

*بدا كل واحد يصرخ من جهه ،،
 ( وقفوه ... وقفوه ) ،،
 و القارب منطلق بلا مبالاه مصر يكمل مشواره* 

*للآخر ....* 



*أي شي يطلع قدامنا راح نصطدم به ،،
 و تكون العواقب وخيمة ...* 

*و هذا الـ ( أي شي ) ،،
 كان قارب كبير مهجور ،،
 عايم وسط البحر ...*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :*


*أذكر ،،
 أني كنت أشوف القارب العائم يقترب ...
 و أن قاربنا كان يتأرجح بعنف ...* 

*ما اذكر ،،
 من اللي قفز ...
 و إذا كان أحد قفز أو لا ...
 بس أذكر ...
 أن سلطان كان بعده واقف ....* 





*- سلطان اقفز ....* 


*قلت له بفزع ،،
 و التفت سلطان لي ،، و جت عيني بعينه ...* 

*- اقفز يا سلطان بسرعة ...* 


*ما اذكر ،،
 كيف كانت تعابير وجهه ،،
 اظن كان مذعور ؟ لا ... كان يبتسم ؟
 تهيأ لي أنه ابتسم ... أو يمكن* 
*اختلطت علي الأمور ...* 



*ما عاد بيننا و بين القارب إلا ثواني ...* 


*كأني سمعت صوت بسـّـام يناديني ؟؟؟* 


*- قمر ...
 يا قمر ... انزلي ...*


*خلاص ... 
القارب الثاني قدّام عيوني على طول ...*

*خلاص راح نصطدم به ...*

*خلاص هذه النهاية ...*



*صرخت ... 
بكل قوة الصراخ اللي سمح بها الكون تطلع من حنجرة بشر ...*
*صرخة زلزلت الأرض ،،
و هزت البحر ،،
 صدعت السماء و دوت الكون ...*


*- اقفز يا ســـــــــــلــــــــــــطـــــــــااااااااان*  




*فجأة شفت روحي وسط الماء ،،
 داخل في عمق البحر ... 
شوي و أختنق ...* 
*بلعت ماء كثير ... و انكتمت انفاسي ...*


*سبحت لفوق لين وصلت سطح الماء ،،
 هجمت الأنفاس على صدري بقوة ...* 



*طالعت صوب القارب ،،
شفته و نصه غارق و نصه طافي ،،
و بعده يمشي صوب القارب الثاني ،،*
*و سلطان*
*واقف فوقه ....* 



*- سـلـطـان ... سـلـطـااااان ... ســـلـــطــــــــااااااااااااان ....* 


**
* **

*سلطان قفز للماء في اللحظة الأخيرة ...* 
*شفته و هو يبتلعه البحر ... 
و شفته و هو يطلع مرة ثانية على سطحه ،،
 بعد ما ارتطم القاربين و جلجلوا*
*الأجواء بضجة قوية ....* 
*و يرد يختفي ...* 



*الشمس تخلت عني في أحوج ألأوقات لها ... 
النور كانت خافت ... 
دورت على سلطان ما لقيته ...*


*سبحت تجاه المكان اللي شفته به قبل شوي ،،
 أدور عليه و انادي ...
 و أصرخ ....* 


*طلع سلطان من قلب البحر ،،
يصارع الموج ،،
يصارع الموت ،،
سلطان ما يعرف يسبح ....* 


*سبحت بكل قوتي ،،
بأكثر من كل قوتي ،،
 ما خليت فيني عضلة وحدة الا و حركتها بالقوة ...
 بالجبروت ...*
*بالغصب ...* 


*أطالع بسلطان ،،
و هو مرة يطفو و مرة يغرق ...
عيونه مفتوحة لحدها ،،
شهقاته قوية و مقطوعة ،،
و إيده تحاول*
*تمسك الماء ...
و روحه تهدد بالنزع ......* 


*- تماسك سلطان تماسك ...
 تماسك أرجــــــــــــــــــــوك ....* 



*أمواج البحر كانت تعاندني ،،
اخترقتها غصباً عنها ... 
سبحت و سبحت ... 
استرجعت كل دروسي و خبرتي* 
*بالسباحة ،،
 و أخيراً ...
 وصلت لسلطان ....* 




*مسكت سلطان ،،
 و رفعته فوق ... فوق ... 
و هو تشبث بي مثل ما يتشبث أي غريق بأي طوق نجاه ....* 

*- تنفس سلطان تنفس
 ... تنفس ...* 



*تنفس سلطان بنهم ...
 بشراهه ... 
و هو يضغط بيده علي ،،
 خايف ينفلت و يبلعه البحر مرة ثانية ....* 

*رفعت ذراعه على كتفي ،،
 و صرت أدوّر ...
 وين الساحل ...* 


*آخر بصيص للشمس كان من ناحية ،،
يعني الساحل من الناحية الثانية ...
 و سبحت بسلطان ،،
 بكل قوتي و بأسرع* 
*ما سمحت لي به الأمواج ....* 



*فجأة ،،
فلت سلطان من إيدي و سحبه عمق البحر ...* 


*لااااااااااا* 


*
**
** **
****
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 

*غطست وراه و مسكته ،،
 كنت أشوف بقايا فقاعات الهواء اللي كانت بصدره ،،
 تتخلى عنه و تطلع من صدره ،،*
* 
من فمه و أنفه بكل غدر ...* 



*شديته لي و رفعته فوق ،،
 صرخت ...* 

*- سلطان تنفس ... تماسك سلطان ...
أجوك تماسك ... 
تماسك الحين نوصل ...* 


*تعبت ،،
 خارت قواي كلها ،،
 و احنا بعد ما وصلنا ...
 ما ادري كم من الزمن مر ...
 يمكن شهر ؟ يمكن سنة ؟؟؟*


*البحر كان متعطش للفتك ،،
 للغدر ... 
أمواجه تلاعبت بنا ...
 فوق و تحت ...
 يمين و شمال ...
 قدام و ورا ...* 
*ما بدا لي أن البر موجود ....* 



*ما لازم استسلم ،،
 لازم أوصل ...
 تمسك يا سلطان ...
 باقي قليل ...* 


*سحبته معي ،،
و أنا أسمع أنفاسه مرة ،، و مرة لا ... 
و أشوف عينه مفتوحة مرة ،، و مرة لا ...
و أحس بإيده* 
*تمسكني مرة ،، و مرة لا ...* 



*أخيراً قربنا من البر ...
 شوي ... 
و حسيت رجلي تلامس القاع ...
 وصلنا بر الأمان يا سلطان ... 
تمسك ...* 




*ارتميت على الرمل ،،
 بين البر و البحر ،،
 عند مضرب الأمواج ...
 التقط أنفاسي ... ارخي عضلاتي المنهكة ...*
*و أحس بالألم في كل جسمي ...* 


*التفت لسلطان اللي جنبي .... 
كان ملقى على بطنه ،،
 و راسه على الرمل المبلل ،،*
* و أمواج البحر توصل طرف* 
*أنفه ...* 


*قمت و سحبته ،،
ابعدته عن الماء ... و قلبته على ظهره ... 
و رفعته على رجلي و ذراعي ...* 
*كان مغمض ...
و فاقد الوعي ...* 

*صرخت ،،* 


*- سلطان ... سلطان تسمعني ؟* 
*سلطان رد علي ؟؟؟* 


*و صرت أضرب بوجهه و صدره ،،
 و اهز أكتافه بعنف ....* 


*- رد علي يا سلطان ...
رد علي ... تكلم ... 
أرجوك ...*


*قلبته بسرعة على بطنه مرة ثانية ،،
 و ضربته على ظهره ..* 
*طلع ماء كثير ... 
كثير ... من صدره ....
 يا بعد عمري يا سلطان ...* 



*صار يكح ... 
و يطلع ماء من صدره ... من أنفه و من فمه ...
و تالي توقف ...* 
*- سلطان لا تموت ... 
سلطان حبيبي لا تموت أرجوك لا ... لا ... لا ...* 



*رديت عدلته على ظهره ،،
 و صرت أنعشه بأنفاسي ،،
 ما توقعت أني راح استخدم الانعاش اللي تعلمناه بالجامعة* 
*يوم من الأيام ،،
 و استخدمته ،، لسلطان ...* 




*صار يكح ،،
 رفعته على رجلي و سويته جالس ،،
 و أحنيته لقدام شوي ....
و أنا أضرب ظهره ....
 و هو يكح ،،* 
*بين الواعي و المغمى عليه ...* 


*- سلطان لا تموت ...* 
*أرجوك لا تموت حبيبي لا ...
إلا أنت أرجوك لا ... 
أرجوك ...*




*فتح سلطان عينه ،،
و أخذت راسه بين يديني ...* 

*الماء يقطر من شعره الناعم مثل ما تقطر الدموع من عيوني الحمراء ...* 

*عيونه هو بعد كانت حمراء من ملوحة الماء ...* 



*- سلطان حبيبي أنت حي ؟
 رد علي أرجوك ؟؟* 


*كان يتنفس ،،
 و عينه كانت تطالعني ...* 


*- رد علي يا سلطان ؟ أنت حي ؟؟
 كلمني جاوبني سلطاااان ...* 

*- آه ...* 



*طلعت آهة من حنجرته ... 
سلطان بعده حي ... ما مات ....* 

*سلطان حي ... حي ... حي ...*




*أخذته بحضني ،،
 و لفيته بذراعيني ،،
 و ضميته بقوة ،، بقوة ،، بقوة ....* 


*ما أدري من وين جبت ها القوة بعد ذاك التعب ...* 
*ضغطت عليه ضغطة ،،
 يمكن بغت تكتم نفسه من جديد ...* 



*قولوا عني اللي تبون ...* 
*سلطان بيموت بين يدي ...*
*لا احد يلومني ...*




*-لا تموت حبيبي أرجوك ...
 لا تموت ... يا بعد عمري ...*
*لا تمو ت و تتركني ،،
 لا ... لا سلطان ... لا ... لا ... لا ...* 
*يا رب لا ... خذني و لا تاخذه يا رب لا ....* 





*رفعت راسي شوي ،، و بعدته عني ،،
 أبي أشوف وجهه و أتاكد أنه حي ...* 
*كانت عينه مفتوحة ،،
 و الهواء أحس به يطلع من أنفه ...* 

*- أنت حي سلطان مو صح ؟* 
*- ... قمره ...* 
*- يا بعدي ...*



*رديت ضميته لصدري ،،
 بلا شعور ،،
 بلا وعي ،،
 بلا إرادة ،،
 بلا إدراك ...* 
*و أنا أبكي بشدة ،،
مفزوعة مفجوعة ... ماسكتنه بقوة ...
 بقوة ... بقوة ... ،،
 خايفة البحر يسحبه مني ...* 
*لا ... لا ... لا ...* 
*إلا سلطان ...* 



*مرة ثانية باعدته عني شوي ،،
أتاكد أنه صحيح حي ...* 


*- سلطان ... أنت حي مو صح ؟
 أنت حي ؟* 

*حرك سلطان راسه و صار يدور بعينه ،،
طالع صوب البحر و قال :* 


*- نواف ... منال ... شوق ...* 







*عند ذي اللحظة ،،
انهارت عضلاتي ...* 
*فقدت كل احساس ... فقدت كل وجود ...* 



*تركت سلطان من بين يديني ...* 
*رفعت روحي ،، لين وقفت ،،
 كأني معلقة بخيوط نازله من السماء ....* 
*طالعت البحر ...* 
*أسود ... غضبان ...
 خسر فريسته* 
*لفيت ببصري حوالي ....* 
*شفت ناس تجي و ناس تروح ...* 
*شفت نور كشاف يتولع فجأة ،،
 من ناحية البر ...* 
*سمعت أصوات ... ما قدرت أميزها ...* 
*البحر كان يرقص ،،
و أمواجه بعدها تتأرجح ...* 
*حتى الأرض كانت تتأرجح ....* 
*و السماء كانت تدور ...* 
*وين اختفى النور ؟
 من طفى الكشاف ؟* 
*ليه الأرض تهتز ؟
 أنا بعدني في البحر ...؟* 
*ما عاد أشوف* 
*ما عاد أحس* 
*ما عاد ادري بنفسي ....* 
*سلطان حي ...* 
*الحلم كذاب ....* 


**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 
*فتحت عيونها شوي شوي ،،
كانت نصف واعية في البداية ،،
بعدها ،،
بدا و كأنها استردت وعيها الكامل فجأة ،،*

*وطالعت حوالينها ،،
 و فجأة صرخت بفزع :* 


*- وين سلطان ؟* 


*كنت أنا جالسة جنبها و مسكت إيدها ،،
و أنا أشوف علامات الذعر و الفزع المهوله على وجهها الشاحب ...* 


*ردت صرخت ،،
 و هي تحاول تقوم من السرير :* 


*- وين سلطان ؟؟؟؟* 

*- اهدئي قمر خليك منسدحة* 



*شدّت على إيدي لين بغت أظافرها تنغرس فيني ،،
 و ردت صرخت :* 


*- وين سلطان ؟؟؟* 
*- بالغرفة الثانية ،،
 اهدأي قمر ...* 


*ما كأنها صدقتني ،، هزت راسها ( لا ) ،،
 و ردت تسأل :* 


*- وين سلطان ؟* 
*-أقول لك بالغرفة الثانية ،، بخير* 
*- لا تضحكي علي ... سلطان مات ؟* 
*- لا يا قمر ،، بالغرفة اللي جنبنا* 



*و قامت ... 
 وهي بعدها في ملابسها المبللة اللي ما جفت ...* 


*- وين قمر ....؟!* 
*- أبي أشوفه* 
*- خليك قمر أنت ِ تعبانة ارتاحي شوي ...* 
*- لا تكذبي علي شوق ،، وينه ؟
 مات ؟ خليني أشوفه ؟* 
*وينه ؟؟؟*



*حالتها كانت هيستيرية ،، جنونية ،،
 ما هي طبيعية أبداً ...* 

*قمت و رحت معها حسب رغبتها الملحة الجارفة ،،
 و طلعنا للغرفة اللي كانت جنبنا في طوارىء المستشفى ...* 


*كان أخوي سلطان متمدد على السرير ،،
 و عليه قناع الأوكسجين ،،
 و نايم ...* 

*و جنبه ،،
كانت منال جالسة تبكي ،،
و ولدها نايم بحضنها ...
توني تركتهم قبل دقايق و رحت لعند قمر ،،*
* و اللي* 
*ما استردت وعيها من طاحت عند الساحل ...* 



*أول ما دخلنا ،،
 قمر وقفت تطالع ،،
 كأنها تبي تتأكد هذا اللي ممدد على السرير هو سلطان و الا غيره ؟* 
*و شافت منال جنبه و معاها الولد ،،
 و مع ذلك ،،
 لفت علي و سألتني بتوجس :* 


*- سلطان ؟* 


*هزيت راسي ،، أأكد لها أنه هو ...
 و ردت سألت :* 

*- حي ؟* 


*رديت هزيت راسي ،،
 ايه حي ...* 

*- أبي أشوفه ...* 



*طالعتني ،،
 ما ادري هي ( تستأذن ) و الا تعلن ،،
 و الا تنذر ؟؟؟*


*أنا ما قدرت أتحمل ،، انهرت و جلست أبكي ... 
فهمت هي أن صابه شي ،،
و ذعرت و وقف قلبها و هي تنقل*
*بصرها بيني و بينه ...
 بفزع ... بذعر ... بهلع ...
 بحال ... 
ما عندي كلمة وافية أقدر بها اوصف التعابير اللي* 
*كانت على وجه قمر و بقلبها ...* 



*- سلطان ...* 


*نادت فجأة و بصوت عالي ،،
و مرة ثانية بصوت أعلى :* 

*- ســلــطــان ...* 


*انتبه أخوي من النوم ،،
 و فتح عينه و دار بها بيننا ،،
 و استقرت عند قمر*

*- ... سلطان ...* 


*نادت هالمرة بصوت مكبوت ،،
 مسحوب ،، منخفض ،، ممزوج بصيحة ،، ممزوج براحة ،، و أسى ...* 


*جت تبي تتقدم خطوة ،،
 ما شالتها رجلها ... 
حسيتها بتطيح و بسرعة مسكتها و اسندتها علي ،،*
* و جلستها على* 
*كرسي قريب منا ...* 



*حضنتها بقوة ،،
 بقوة مرارة ...
 بقوة الصدمة اللي راحت ،، و الصدمة اللي جاية ...* 


*و أنا أشوفها ،، مجرد هيكل ...
 مجرد بقايا قماش متمزق ... 
بقايا روح و بقايا جسد ... 
بقايا حب و بقايا* 
*عذاب ...* 
*و بداية فجيعة أكبر ...* 



*وصلتنا أصوات و حركة عند الباب ،،
 و شفنا بو ثامر و أم ثامر داخلين الغرفة ،،
 و جت أم قمر مثل المجنونة* 
*تحضن بنتها ...* 
*و تبكي و تنوح ...*


*و شوي ،،*
* و وصلتنا صرخة من الممر ...
 عند الباب ...*


*- و لـــيـــدي ...* 



*كانت صرخة أم مثكولة ،،
 فقدت ضناها ...* 
*غرقان وسط البحر ...* 


*أم بسـّـام ....* 






*بسام ،،*
* كان الشخص الوحيد اللي ...*
* ما رجع من ذيك الرحلة .......*


*.... يتبع ....*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مانـــــــــــــــــــــــــي حرااااام ابغى أكثرمن كذا
ياربي ويش صار..........؟؟؟ 
بصراحه قصــــــــــــه راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه
بكل معنى الكلمه
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
موفقه لكل خير بحق محمد وآل محمد
دمتي بود

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*مرحبا بكـ أحلى دمعة* 




> مانـــــــــــــــــــــــــي حرااااام ابغى أكثرمن كذا
> ياربي ويش صار..........؟؟؟
> 
> *تابعي عزيزتي عشان تعرفي ويش صار*
> 
> بصراحه قصــــــــــــه راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه
> بكل معنى الكلمه
> ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
> موفقه لكل خير بحق محمد وآل محمد
> دمتي بود



 
*يعافيك يارب والروعة تكمن في حضورك*

*دمتِ غاليتي بجمال روحك*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الحلقة الحادية عشرة*
** * * * * * * * * **

*خاتمة الذكرى*  





*ما أظن ،،*
*أن فيه فاجعة و مصيبة ممكن تمر على إنسان ،،*
*أعظم من اللي مرت على صديقتي و حبيبتي قمر*  
*وفاة بـسـّـام ،،*
*كانت أفظع من انه يتحملها أي قلب بشري ...* 
*أنا ما أعرف التفاصيل لأني ما شهدتها معهم ،،*
*و لا* 
*أبي أعرفها ...*  


*الحمد لله ،،*
*أني ما كنت معهم ذاك اليوم ...*  


*الفترة اللي تلت الحادث المفجع كانت أفجع و أمر ...*  

*قمر قضت شهور ،،*
*تتنقل بين البيت و المستشفى في حالة انهيار عصبي و نفسي حاد و شديد ...*
*كنت ملازمة* 
*لها طول الوقت ،،*
*و أشوفها تموت قدامي يوم بعد يوم ...*  



*فيه مرات كنت أنام معها ،،*
*بالبيت أو المستشفى ...* 
*و كانت ،،*
*تصحى من النوم بعز الليل فجأة ،،*
*مذعورة* 
*مفزوعة و تصرخ ...*  



*-( سلطان غرق ؟؟؟)* 
*( بسـّــام وينه ؟؟؟)* 
*( سلطان لا تموت)* 
*(سلطان تنفس)* 
*(باكسر الجدار)* 
*( سلطان لا تروح)* 
*(سلطان تماسك )* 
*(سلطان أحبك)*  





*سلطان و سلطان و سلطان ،،*
*طابور من السلاطين ،،*
*و اللي كتمتهم في صدرها طول هالسنتين ،،*
*تفجروا و طلعوا* 
*كلهم غصباً عليها ...*
*في هذه الأزمة ...*  


*كنت آخذها بحضني و أحاول أهديها ،،*
*كانت تصيح و تقول لي :*  


*- (أبي أشوفه يا سلمى ،، قولي لشوق تخليني أشوفه )*  

*أنا أبكي و هي تبكي ،،*
*لين تتعب من البكاء ،، و ترد تنام ...*  


*كم كنت غلطانة ،،*
*لما اعتقدت أنه طلع من قلبها خلاص ...*  

*هذا و هو حي ،، ما مات ،،*
*و هي جنت لأنه شافته على وشك الموت ...*  


*لو كان مات ؟*  

*يا ليته كان هو اللي مات ،،*
*و ظل بسام ...*  


*الحين قمر انقذت زوجك يا منال ،،*
*و هي ترملت ....* 




*أول ما شفت شوق بعد الحادثة المفجعة ،،*
*ما تمالكت نفسي ...* 
*كانت جاية تبي تشوف قمر ،،*
*بالمستشفى ...*  

*أنا شفتها عند الممر ،،*
*قبل ما تدخل الغرفة و بس طاحت عيوني عليها ولـّـعت فيها ...*  


*صرخت بوجهها و اتهمتها أنها المسؤولة ،،*
*مع أن ما لها يد في اللي صار بس و أنا أشوف قمر قدامي مثل* 
*المجنونة ...*
*فقدت كل أعصابي ...* 
*تهاوشت معها هوشة حقيقية و منعتها تدخل الغرفة ،،*
*و أنا اصرخ :*  

*- (وش تبون بعد أكثر ؟* 
*موتوا الرجـّـال و رمـّـلوتها و فجعتوها و عشتوا أنتوا ...*
*ابعدوا عنها الله لا يبارك فيك يا سلطان ،،*
*الله لا يهنيك يا سلطان ،،* 
*الله ياخذك و يريحنا منك يا سلطان الزفت )*  




*بعدها ،،*
*علاقتي بشوق تدهورت ،،*
*و كل وحدة راحت لحالها ...*  

*ظلت قمر على ذا الحال بين انتكاس و تحسن ،،*
*لين جابت ولدها اليتيم الوحيد ( بدر )*  
*في البداية انتكست حالتها أكثر ،،*
*لكن مع مرور الأيام ...*
*بدا ولدها يثير انتباهها و اهتمامها شوي شوي ،،* 
*و بدت تتعلق به كلما كبر ....*  



*طبعاً زواجي أنا و يوسف تأجل إلى أجل غير مسمى ،،*
*و في الواقع ما تزوجنا إلا بعد ما مرت سنة ،،*
*من الحادث*
*المشؤوم ،،*
*و لا قمر ،، و لا شوق ...* 
*حضروا الزواج ..*  

***
** **
***

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :*
*ما كانت الفاجعة بس مقتصرة على قمر ،،
 كلنا انفجعنا ...* 


*أخوي سلطان ظل بالمستشفى 12 يوم ،،
 جاه التهاب رئوي حاد ،،
 و احتاج يدخل العناية المركزة و ينحط تحت*
*الملاحظة ثلاثة أيام ..* 




*كانت قمر،، و هي بعدها بالمستشفى ،،
 تطلع و تجي تشوفه من وقت لوقت* 



*ما شكلها استوعبت أن زوجها مات ،،
 إلا بعد فترة ... 
كانت في بداية الصدمة ،، مهووسة بس على سلطان ...* 


*و كانت سلمى بعد تجي تلقي عليه نظرة ،،
 لكني ما أنسى نظرة الشماته الوحشية اللي كانت تنبعث من عينها ،،
 بكل*
*كره و بغض ...
 و قسوة ...* 




*سلمى كانت تمنعني أشوف قمر ،،
 كل كرهها لأخوي سلطان صبته علي أنا ،،
 و صرت أنا أمثل سلطان قدامها ،،*

*و بدت علاقتنا تتدهور بشكل سريع ...
 و في النهاية تجمدت ...* 




*اختلت الموازين عندنا بالبيت و انعفس النظام ...* 


*الشعور ،، بأنه هو حي لأن قمر انقذته ،،
 و لأنها انقذته هو تركت زوجها يغرق في البحر* 
*و تصير أرملة ،،
 هذا*
*الشعور ذبح أخوي سلطان أكثر مما ذبحه الغرق ،،
 و الالتهاب الرؤي الحاد ...* 



*أما منال ،،
 و اللي عرفت ( من هي ) ،، حبيبة سلطان الأولى ،،
 و اللي هي نفسها ،،
 اللي انقذت زوجها من الموت*
*بالتالي من أنها تترمل ،، و ولدها يتيتم ،،
 و اللي ترملت هي بدورها في لعبة قدر فظيعة ،،
 و تيتم طفلها قبل ما* 
*ينولد ،،
ما كان منها إلا انها استسلمت بلا إرادة ،،
 لأي شي يكتبه القدر و يقرره عليها ،،
 مهما يكون .....* 





*سلطان أخوي ،، ما قدر يشوفها ...
 ما قدر حتى يقول لها كلمة شكر ،،
 أو كلمة تعزية* 


*عاش بعذاب ... 
و مرارة و حزن طويل ... 
حالته كانت أصعب من أن يتحملها انسان ...
 لدرجة أن ...* 

*في مرة من المرات ،،
 صحـّـتني منال من النوم آخر الليل ،،
و هي تبكي و ما لها حال ...
 و قالت لي :* 

*- (خله يشوفها يمكن ترد له روحه ،، بيموت إن ظل على ذي الحال )* 




*ما كان أخوي يسألني عنها ،،
 ما كان يجرأ يسألني عنها ،،
 لكن أنا كنت أطمنه عليها كلما تطمنت أن حالتها تحسنت شوي ...* 



*قمر ما عاد رجعت بيت أهل زوجها ،،
 و بيتها الجديد اللي كان ينبني باعوه على حاله ...* 


*رائد و ماجد ،،
 فقدوا (أبوهم ) مرة ثانية ،،
 و ها المرة بشكل أعنف ...* 

*كانوا لابسين ملابس عوم ،،
 بالتالي ظلوا طافين على سطح البحر ،،
 ماسكين بأخوهم الكبير اللي ما يعرف يسبح ،،*
*لين طغى الموج ،،
 و فلت منهم ... 
و غرق ....* 



*احنا ما شفنا اللي صار له و لا كيف صار ...* 

*ياسر كان ماسكني ،،
 و أنا عيني على نواف على كتف أمه و هي تحاول تسبح صوب الساحل ... 
 بعدها ياسر*
*شال الولد و أنا مسكت منال ،،
 و صار ياسر يسبح بسرعة و احنا نسبح وراه ...* 



*كان هو أول واحد وصل الساحل و الولد على كتفه ،،
 حطه على الرمل و جا بسرعة يمسكني ...* 


*قبل ما نوصل البر ،،
 شفت قمر و هي تسحب سلطان لين وصلت الشاطي ... 
صرخت ...* 


*- (أخوي سلطان غرق)* 



*شفتها و هي تهز فيه ...
 تنعشه ... 
تحضنه ... تصرخ ...
 ( لا تموت يا سلطان )* 
*(سلطان حبيبي رد علي )* 




*أتعجب ،،
 كيف قدرت أتذكر مثل هالتفاصيل في مثل ذاك الوضع ؟* 

*يمكن الحين ،،
 بعد ما هدأت الأمور و استقر الوضع ،،
 بدت ذاكرتي تستعيد الأحداث ....* 


*أذكر ،،
 لما وصلنا للساحل ،، و جينا نركض صوب سلطان ...
 كان هو جالس ،،
 و عنده واقفه قمر ... تطالع حواليها ...
 جت عينها على عيني ،
، بس ما كأنها شافتني* 

*نظرتها كانت تايهة ...
 ما كأنها موجوده ... كأنها لاشيء ...* 

*و بعد ثانيتين أو ثلاث ،،
 انهارت قمر فاقدة الوعي ...* 



*منال أول ما وصلت الساحل راحت لولدها و شالته عن الرمل و ضمته لصدرها بقوة ...* 

*و جت بعدها لعندنا و سلطان ماسك قمر على ذراعه و هو جالس بمكانه ما تحرك يحاول يصحيها* 

*- (قمره ... قمره ... )* 


*و احنا بها الوضع ،،
 ما جا ببالنا أن فيه ثلاث أشخاص من اللي كانوا معنا ما ظهروا* 
*لين وصلنا بعد شوي صياح الولدين ،،
 و هو عايمين في البحر ...* 

*- ( لحقوا علينا ... بسام غرق )* 



*قمر كانت آخر وحدة عرفت أن بـسـّـام غرق ...* 
*كانت آخر مرة شافته فيها وهم وسط البحر ...* 
*مع ذلك ،،
 هاجسها كان بأن سلطان حي ،،
 أكبر من هاجسها بأن بسـّـام مات ...* 



*من أول لحظة ،،
 لما بدأ القارب يهتز فجأة ،، و احنا متمسكين به بالقوة ،،
 وقفت قمر فجأة و صرخت :* 

*- (اقفز يا سلطان ) ...*


*سنتين و هي ما تطيق يجي طاريه قدامها ،،
 و تتظاهر بانها نسته و حتى كرهته ... 
و أنا صدقت أنه ما عاد يعني لها شي ...*

*لكن يوم الحادث ...*

*ما كان همها إلا أنها تنقذ سلطان من بين كل الموجودين ....*



*أخوي عايش ،،
 لأن قمر انقذت حياته ...*

*و هذا اللي مستحيل ننساه يوم من الأيام ....*


**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 

*سافرت قمر مع أخوها ثامر ،،
 يكملوا دراستهم برّى ،،
 و معها طبعاً ولدها اليتيم بدر ...*
*و مرت سنين ،، و انقطعت الأخبار ،،
 و انشغل كل واحد بحياته ،،
 و اندفنت ذكريات الحادثة المفجعة تحت أكوام*
*و أكوام من الحوادث اليومية ،،
 و انسيت أو بالأحرى تناست ... 
و ما عاد أحد يجيب ذكرها أبداً .... 
**
* 

*... يــتــبــع ...*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اممم ،،*

*بما انو الحلقة قصيرة ،،*

*بدرج غيرها ،،*

*وقت ممتع..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الحلقة الثانية عشرة* 
** * * * * * * * * ** 


*عودة القمر*




*- روح مع خالك ،، و هو يشتري لك ..* 


*طالعني ولدي (بدر ) باستنكار ،،
 يبيني أنا أروح معه ،،
 بس رديت قلت له :* 


*- خلاص حبيبي أنت الحين صرت رجـّـال و لازم تساير الرجال !* 


*شكله اقتنع ،،
 و ابتسم ،، و قال :* 

*- زين يمـّـه ،، بس لا تنسي اللي وعدتيني به ؟* 

*ابتسمت له و قلت :* 

*- حاضر ،، يالله روح الحين قبل ما يمشي عنك ...* 



*و راح يركض بكل عفوية و بكل براءة ...* 
*ولدي بدر خلـّـص 11 سنة من عمرة ،،
 و بكرة باسوي له ( حفلة ميلاد ) للمرة الأولى بحياته ..* 
*بصراحة ،،
 كان هدفي من الحفلة هو أنا نعزم أهلنا و أصحابه الجدد ،،
 عشان يتعود عليهم و يتقرب منهم ،،* 
*بعد ما قضى عشر سنين و كم شهر برى البلد ...* 




*ما صار لنا غير فترة قصيرة من ردينا للبلد ،،
 و دخل المدرسة المتوسطة ،،
 كل شي بالنسبة له جديد ...*



*ولدي بدر ،،
 صار يعني لي كل شي بالدنيا ... 
الدنيا كلها ...* 

*فقدت حبيبي ،،
 و فقدت زوجي ،،
 و رحلت عن بلدي و أهلي و ناسي ...
 ما ظل لي إلا وليدي ...* 


*و صرت أشوف الحياة بس عن طريقه هو ...* 


*اتصلت بـ سلمى ،،
 و عزمتها و أولادها على الحفلة ،،
 و أكدت لي أنها راح تكون من أول الواصلين ،،*
*و ما كذبت خبر ... !*





*- ماشاء الله على ولدك يا قمر !
 اللي يشوفه ما يصدق أن عمره 11 سنة ! ما اعطيه أقل من 15 سنة !
 الله* 
*يحفظه لك !* 



*قالت سلمى و هي تناظر ولدي ،،
 وسط بقية الأولاد...* 

*بدر طالع ضخم البنية ،، مثل أبوه الله يرحمه ،،
 و كان لابس ثوب و غترة ،،
 و يتصرف تصرفات أكبر من* 
*عمره .. 
و أحس بفخر لما أشوفه ...
 الحمد لله ،،
 الله عوضني به خير ...* 



*- بس تصدقي متعلـّـق بي ،، تعلق الأطفال بأمهاتهم للآن ؟* 


*قلت لسلمى ،،
 و طالعتني و هي ترفع واحد من حواجبها و تنزل الثاني ،،
 و تبتسم بمكر :* 


*- هو اللي متعلـّـق بك ؟ و الا أنت اللي مهووسة به ! 
ها قمر ؟* 



*ضحكنا ،،
 ضحكات صادقة ،،
 مثل الضحكات اللي كنا نضحكها أيام الدراسة ،،
 قبل عشر سنين ...* 


*ما كأن عشر سنين و زود ،،
 فصلت بيننا ... 
سلمى هي سلمى ،، و قمر هي قمر ...* 

*أما شوق ....* 



*- ذكرتيني بالأيام اللي راحت !
 لما كنا نجلس بالساعات ،،
 أنا و أنت ِ و شوق ،،
 نسولف و نضحك* 
*بكل سعادة ...
 أيام الجامعة ! 
تذكرين ؟* 



*- أكيد ...* 
*- يا ترى وش أخبارها ؟* 
*- الله أعلم ...* 



*بسرعة ،،
 وجهنا أنظارنا للأولاد ،، ما نبي نرجع للوراء و نذكر الماضي ...
 خلنا نطالع قدام ...
 المستقبل ...* 





*بعد ما خلصت الحفلة ،،
 و ولدي أخذ كفايته و زود من الانبساط ،،
 و ثامر و أبوي و أمي راحوا غرفهم ،،* 
*ظلينا أنا و بدر وحدنا ....* 





*- ها بدري ! مبسوط ؟* 
*- كثير ! مشكورة يمـّـه ...* 
*- يالله حبيبي نروح ننام !* 



*سكت شوي ،،
 مع أن عيونه ظلـّـت تتكلم ... 
 لين رد قال :* 

*- ما نسيت ِ شي ؟* 


*ابتسمت له ،،
 كنت أعرف أنه ينتظر على نار ...
 و قمت ،،
 و طلعت العلبة من الخزانة ،، و عطيتها له ...*

*- تفضل يا عين أمك يا أنت !
 و هذه الهدية اللي طلبتها !
 آمر بعد ؟* 



*أخذ بدر العلبة بسرعة ،،
 و فتحها بسرعة ،،
 و طلع الـ ( هاتف الجوال ) و هو شوي و يطير من الفرح ...* 


*كان يتمنى واحد من زمان ،،
 و انا ما بغيت أجيب له ،،
 و ادري أنه ما يحتاج له ...* 

*بس ،،
 وش يسوى ( جوّال ) مقابل لحظة يعيشها في حضن أبوه ؟* 
*أبوه اللي مات قبل ما ينولد ...
 لا عمره شافه و لا عمره عرف معنى كلمة أب* 
*لو أملك الدنيا كلها ،،
 و يطلبها وليدي مني ما أتأخر عليه ...* 



*ناظرته و هو فرحان ،،
 فرحة تسوى الدنيا و اللي فيها ،،
 و طالع فيني ،،
 يبي يعبر عن شكره ،،*
*و جا صوبي و ارتمى بحضني و ضميته بقوة ...* 



*صرت أقبل جبينه و راسه و أنا فرحانه لفرحه ،،
 فرحانه أكثر أن الناس كلهم مدحوا فيه و باركوا لي عليه ...* 




*و أنا أقبـّـل راسه ،،
 فجأة ... 
داهمني شعور غريب ....* 





*تسللت لأنفي ريحة ...
ريحة عطر ... 
من الغترة اللي كانت على راس بدر ...* 



*حسيت كأن جسمي تكهرب و سرت به رعشه ... 
معقول ؟ ... معقول ...؟؟؟*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه:*


*جا وليدي يبي يبتعد عني ،،
 ضميته لي أكثر ...
 و صرت أتشمم غترته ...
 أتأكد ... 
من الريحة ...*

*الله يا زمن ... !*



*بعـّـد وليدي عني شوي ،،
 و طالعني باستغراب ،،
 و رديت قربت راسه من أنفي و أخذت أنفاس طويلة ،،* 
*واحد ورى الثاني ...
 مو مصدقة ... 
هذا حلم ... ؟؟* 



*- يمـّـه ؟؟ خير ؟* 


*سألني بدر و هو مستغرب ...* 


*- بدر ... 
من وين لك هذا العطر ؟* 
*- عجبك يمـّـه ؟ اشتريته مع خالي !* 




*شلت الغترة من على راسه ،،
 و قربتها من أنفي و شميتها مرة بعد مرة ... 
و ما دريت بدموعي تسيل على* 
*خدي ... 
 و على شفايفي ...
 تعبير حائر ... 
ما هو عارف ... هل هي لحظة سعادة و الا حزن ؟* 
*هل أبتسم و الا أبكي ... ؟؟؟* 



*- يـمـّـه وش فيك ؟* 

*طالعني بقلق ... 
و طالعت به و أنا ما ادري وش الشعور اللي غلبني ساعتها ...* 


*- هذا العطر ... 
شمـّـيته من قبل ... 
قبل سنيــن ... قبل ما تنولد أنت يا بدر ...* 


*تعجّب بدر ،،
 و سألني :* 

*- عطر من ؟ ... أبوي ؟* 



*طلعت مني آهه غصباً علي ،،
 الكلمة تهز قلبي و ترج جسمي كله ،،
 لا طلعت من لسان ولدي اللي*
*ما عمره عرف وش معناها أصلاً ...* 

*- يمـّـه أنت ِ بخير ؟* 


*هزيت راسي ،،
 نعم بخير ... 
و الغترة بعدها عند وجهي ...* 


*- ما هو أبوك الله يرحمه ... 
شخص ثاني ... كان يستخدم نفس العطر ... 
من قبل 13 سنة ...* 
*- صحيح ،،
 البيـّـاع قال أنه عطر أصلي و قديم !
 بس ريحته اعجبتني ...* 
*يمـّـه من هو ؟* 



*سالت آخر دمعة على خدي ،،
 و مد بدر يدّه و مسحها ،، و هو بين المستغرب و بين القلـِـق و الحيران ...* 


*- خلاص بدر ،،
 يالله نروح ننام تأخـّـر الوقت ...* 

*اعترض بدر ،،
 و قال بالحاح ...* 

*- يمـّـه قولي لي ؟* 
*- خلاص حبيبي ،،
 خذ الجوال و روح غرفتك ...* 



*ما أبي أذكر شي ...* 
*ما أبي أفتح الجروح ....* 
*ما أبي أحيي الذكرى الميتة ...* 
*سلطان انتهى ...* 
*سلطان اندفن ...* 
*سلطان غرق ... وسط البحر ... 
ذاك اليوم ...* 






*رحت لغرفتي ،، و الغترة معي ،،
 و معها ريحة عطر سلطان ...
 للحين ما نسيته ،، بعد كل هذه السنين ... !*

*وش جيبك يا ذكرى الحين ؟* 

*تاه قلبي في ذكرى الماضي ...
 ذكرى العذاب ... ذكرى الألم ...* 

*آه يا سلطان ...* 

*يا ترى وين أراضيك ...؟* 

*يا ترى عايش و الا ...* 

*يا ترى تذكرني ... ؟* 

*إيه يا زمن ....* 





*ما تصورت أني بعد كل هذه السنين و العمر ،،
 بـ أرد أذكره ... و من ريحة عطره ...* 

*... الله ... ... ... يا سلطان ...* 





*تمددت على سريري ،،
 و الغترة بحضني ،،
 عند قلبي ،، و على وجهي ...* 
*اسحب منها ريحتها ،، و تسحب مني دموعي ...* 


*تقلـّـبت كل المواجع و كل الآهات ...* 
*و أنا أحاول ابعثر الذكرى اللي سيطرت علي ،،
 بعدت الغترة عن وجهي و شحت به ناحية اليسار ...* 
*و طاحت عيني ... على واحد من الأدراج ...* 
*الدرج اللي احتفظ فيه بعلبة خاصة ما فتحتها من سنين ...* 





*تملكتني الرغبة العارمة ،،
 و قمت ،،
 و فتحت الدرج ،، و طلعت العلبة ...* 
*كانت علبه مجوهرات ...* 
*و بداخلها ... كان فيه ... 
عقد به حجر بالمنتصف ،،
 منقوش على ظهره :*
*(( حبيبتي قمر حلوة )) ....* 


*و بداخل العلبة بعد ،،
 كانت متبعثرة 33 خرزة ( فص ) فضية ....* 



**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 

*بعدما هدني حبيبي و قال لي ......
 ناوي أخطب وحدة من باقي هلي* 
*لا تكدري خاطرك أو تزعلي ..... 
الزواج حظوظ و حظك ما هو لي* 
*صرت ادور عن حبيب فاضي لي ...
 غايتي انسى حبيبي الأولي* 
*كفكفي دموعك يا عيني و اجعلي ...
 باب قلبك منفتح للي يلي* 
*****

*أي واحد يعرض الحب أقبله .......
 حتى لو أدري بكلامه مجامله* 
*ما يهمني وين قلبي أرسله ......... 
المهم حبي الحقيقي اقتله* 
*قبر أباحفر له و بيدي بادفنه .........
 و انثر أزهار الغدر في مدفنه* 
*خله يروي الأرض بدمامه و أنا ......
 بارتحل لقلب غيره و اسكنه* 

*****


*و انكتب من بعد هجره لي نصيب ... 
واندفن قلبي مع ذاك الحبيب* 
*ما شغل بالي نصيبي وش يجيب ؟ ... 
ملتهب جرحي و محتاجه لطبيب* 

*****



*ويلي عيـّـا القلب ينسى نظرته .......
 وهو كاشخ لي و لابس غترته* 
*عطره بيظل في نسيمي لـمتى ؟ . ...
حظها و الله و هي تشمه حرمته !* 

*****


*كنت أظن بانساه في كم يوم يمر .....
 مرت شهور و سنين و مر عمر...* 
*حتى جا يوم ٍ و أنا أحضن ضناي ...
 كان أشم في غترته نفس العطر !*
*رجعت الذكرى في بالي للورى ... 
و انفتح بعد الدهر ذاك القبر* 
*و انبعث محبوبي من تحت الثرى ..... 
قلبه نابض ما فناه طول العمر* 

*****


*سالت العبرة على خدي و بكيت ...
 لسـّـه حبي عايش ٍ في المقبرة* 
*حتى عطره لحد يومي ما نسيت ... 
حتى صوته و حتى همسه أذكره* 

*****


*ناظر وليدي و يمسح دمعتي ......
 وش بلاها أمي تشمم غترتي ؟!* 
*يا ابني يا روحي و غاية مهجتي .....
 آه لو تسمع خبايا قصّتي ...* 

*****


*يا ولدي خل الجراح مسكرة ......
 ما بي افتح قلبي ما بي أذكره* 
*مدري وش صار بحياته وش جرى ؟ .....
 يفتكرني و الا ناسي يا ترى ؟؟* 

*****


*يا ولدي حبيت قلبه و حبني ......... 
في النهاية خذ له غيري و سابني* 
*ما ادري وش حصل بها وش عابني ؟ .... 
ما سال وش صار لي وش صابني؟* 

*****


*كل حياتي و كل كياني كان له ...... 
تالي خلاني وحيدة مذلـله* 
*ما رحم فيني الدموع السايله ........ 
و الشعور اللي بقلبي شايله* 

*****


*عطره هيّج حبي اللي أكننه ........... 
ليت أشوفه ،،*
* ليت أشمه و احضنه* 
*لو يرد لي لو بعد إمية سنه ............ 
كان أحطه في فؤادي و اسجنه* 



**
* *
*
**
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :*

*( هبه ) ،،
 هي بنت أخوي سلطان الوحيدة ،،
 و اللي جابها بعد تسع سنين ،، من ولادة ( نواف ) ،،
 و البنت الوحيدة* 
*و أصغر طفلة في عيلتنا حالياً .. 
الحين هبه في الثالثة من عمرها و أخوي و منال متعلقين بها و يدللوها دلال ما* 
*شافه أخوها الأول و الوحيد ،،
 نواف ...* 




*و لمـّـا يكون عنده عمل طويل ،،
 كثير ما كنت آخذها و نروح نمر عليه هو و ياسر بالشركة ..* 



*اليوم ،، اثنينهم راح يتأخروا الى الليل ،،
 و انا بأجازة في الوقت الحالي ،،
 و أخذت هبه ،، و رحت بها لمكتبهم ...* 





*- هذه شكلها راح تصير إدارية مثلك يا سلطان !
 وش رايك تكتب الشركة باسمها أو تورثها لها بعد عمر طويل؟* 

*قال ياسر يمزح ،، و ضحكنا كلنا ...* 



*- متى راجعين ؟
 جت الساعة سبع و نص ! و بعدين أنا مسوية طبخة حلوة و لازم تتعشى معنا يا سلطان !* 


*رد أخوي :* 


*- خلال ساعة نكون خالصين إن شاء الله ،،
 اذا بغيت ِ تروحي روحي بس خلي هبه عندي ...*


*ابتسمت ،، و قلت :* 

*- تراك مدللها بزيادة يا أخوي !
 الله يعينك عليها إذا كبرت !* 


*شالها بحضنه و صار يقبلها بسعادة كبيرة ،،
 كانت من أروع الصور اللي شفت فيها أخوي ،،
 أب يحضن طفلته* 
*الصغيرة الحبوبة ،،
 و هو واقف قدام النافذة المفتوحة ،،
 و بعض الأنسام تداعب شعرها الأملس ....
 و البدر* 
*المكتمل يرسل نوره حوالينا بكل غرور ....* 
*الله ...*
*و لا أجمل من ذي صورة !*



*- اصبر سلطان !
 باجيب كاميرا و أصورك ترى المنظر حلو بالمرة !* 


*قلت بمرح ،،
 و جلسنا نضحك بسعادة ...* 


*بعد شوي ،، جا أخوي يلم أغراضه عشان نروح ..
 و على وحده من الطاولات كان فيه أرواق و طرود ،،* 
*أظنها اشياء البريد اللي وصله اليوم ..* 


*راح أخوي و القى عليها نظرة تفحص ،،
 و توقف و دقق نظرة استغراب في وحدة من العلب ...* 


*- يالله سلطان خل البريد لبكرة !* 


*قال ياسر و هو يفتح الباب يبي يطلع و أنا جايه صوبه ،،
 لكن سلطان ،،
 و هو شايل هبه على كتفه ،،
 ترك شنطته*
*العملية من إيده ،،
 و أخذ ذيك العلبة و بعض الرسايل ،،
 مصر يفتحها لآخر لحظة ....* 



*فتح أخوي العلبة ،، و احنا جالسين ننتظره بطوله بال ...* 

*و لو تشوفوا تعابير الذهول اللي طلعت على وجهه فجأة ... 
تقولوا هذا شايف جني...!* 




*فجأة التفت للورا ،، صوب النافذة ،،
 كأنه سامع أحد يناديه ،،
 و طالع في القمر ...* 


*... أنا استغربت ،، و اندهشت ،،
 اش ممكن يكون شاف داخل العلبة ؟؟* 


*العلبة كانت صغيرة ،،
 بحجم (شريط كاسيت ) تقريباً ،،
 وش ممكن يكون داخلها ...؟؟؟* 


*- وش بلاك يا سلطان يالله باموت جوع ؟* 


*قال ياسر ،، و التفت لنا سلطان ،،
 و طالع بي بذهول ... 
ما فهمت معنى نظرته ،،
 و سكـّـر العلبة و دخلها بشنطته* 
*و طلع معنا ...* 



*فيه شي تغير ،،
 ما حسيته على بعضه ،،
 حتى و احنا على العشاء ما أخذ بنته يأ ّكلها بنفسه كالعادة ،،
 عطاني اياها و* 
*صار ياكل شوي شوي ،،
 و بشرود...* 



*أنا طبعاً فضولي وصل حده ،،
 و انتهزت أول فرصة لقيتها ،،
 و رحت ،،
 و فتحت شنطة سلطان خلسة ....* 


*شفت العلبة و طلعتها ،،
 و انا التفت يمين و شمال خايفة أحد يشوفني ،،
 فتحت العلبة شوي شوي ... 
و اندهشت ...* 



*ما كان داخلها غير ( فص فضي ) ،،
 و ورقة مكتوب عليها :*

*(( القمر يبلغك السلام ))* 




**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 

*بعد ثلاثة أشهر ،،
 في مرة من المرات ،، و بشكل غير متوقع ،،
 سألني أخوي فجأة :* 

*- قمرة رجعت البلد ؟* 



*طالعت في أخوي ،،
 و أنا كلي اندهاش ،، يمكن ما سمعته زين ؟* 

*- إيش قلت أخوي ؟؟* 


*و رد علي بنفس النبرة :* 

*- قمرة رجعت البلد ؟؟؟* 


*ظليت أناظر به ،، نظرة بلهاء ،،
 كأني وحدة غبية أو ما تفهم اللغة ... 
من كثر ما أنا متفاجأة من السؤال ...* 

*- ... أي ... قمرة ... ؟؟* 


*سألت ،،
 و أنا أبي أقنع نفسي أني ما سمعته زين ،،
 أو أنه يقصد شي ثاني ...* 

*- قمر صديقتك ... 
ردت البلد و إلا ما عندك خبر ؟* 



*أكيد كان يقصد قمر نفسها ،،
 ما غيرها .... !*


*- ... قمر ... صديقتي زمان ؟* 


*طالع بي بنفاذ صبر من ( استهبالي ) ،،
 لكن ...* 


*- ... وش جابها على بالك الحين ؟؟؟* 



*أخوي ،،
 مد إيده بجيبه ،،
 و طلـّـع علبة صغيرة ،، و فتحها قدّامي ....* 


*داخل العلبة ،،
 كان فيه أربعة فصوص فضية ،، مثل الفص اللي شفته قبل ثلاث شهور ... 
و جنبها سلسلة* 
*فضية ....* 


*أخوي ،،
 أخذ السلسلة و صار يدخل بها الفصوص واحد ورا الثاني ...* 


*الحين بس ،،
 لما شفت الفصوص في السلسلة ،،
 تذكرتها ....* 


*طالعت بكل معاني الدهشة و الذهول و الاسغراب الشديد ...
 هذه ... سبحة أخوي سلطان ،،
اللي كانت عنده قبل*
*13 سنة ،،
 و اللي أذكر ...
 أن قمر أخذتها منه يوم رحت أنا معها له في مكتبه ذاك يوم .... ! ! !*



*قمر ... 
سافرت قبل أكثر من عشر سنين ....
 و أخبارها عني انقطعت ....* 


*و أنا ... 
بعد كل اللي صار في الماضي ،،
 ما تجرأت اتقصى عنها و عن أخبارها...* 

*و الحين ... 
ما اقدر اتجرأ ...* 


**
* *
**



*فيه شي تغير في سلطان ... 
الرجـّـال ما هو بطبيعته الأولى ...* 

*الشرودصار يرافقه أغلب الوقت ... 
و البهجه تهل عليه بشكل ملحوظ و غريب ،،
 كلما وصلته علبة جديدة ،،
من*
*العلب اللي صارت تجيه نصف كل شهر ... !*


*يفتحها ،، و يبتسم ،،
 و تشوفه يرتخي فجأة و تنبسط كل عضلاته ،،
 و يسبح في بحر من الشرود ... 
تقول*
*( مخدرات ) و العياذ بالله !* 



*اليوم ،،
 جالس على أعصابه ،، ينتظر البريد ،،
ينتظر ( الفص المخدر )* 



*- وش فيك يا سلطان ما انت على بعضك ؟* 
*- ولا شي ياسر ...
خليك بحالك ..* 
*- يا رجـّـال !
 اللي يشوفك يقول عاشق غرقان في الحب !* 
*- ياسر ما لي مزاج لتعليقاتك الساعة ،،
 أجلها شوي ...* 
*وش رايك تنقشع عني الحين ؟* 




*وشوي ،،
 و وصل البريد ،، و وصل معه الفص الفضي ،،
 و تهلل وجه الرجّال و صار غير اللي كلمني قبل
شوي ... !*


*- ياسر ،، وش رايك نروح نتعشى الليلة بمطعم ؟
 على حسابي ؟* 
*- سبحان مغير الأحوال !* 


*ابتسم ،،
 و أخذ الفص رقم 30 ،، و دخله في السلسلة ... 
و قال :* 

*- باقي ثلاثة ...* 

*- سلطان ،،
 أبي أقول لك شي ،، تراك مجنون يا أخي ...* 



*ما عبرني ،، بعده في نشوة المخدر !* 

*- سلطان ،، أقول لك تراك جنيت ،،
 و لازم تروح المستشفى !* 


*انتبه لي فجأة ،،
 كأني قلت شي خطير ،،
 و طالعني بنظرة ادراك ،، يمكن أوحيت له بفكرة كانت غايبة عن باله ؟* 

*- المستشفى ....* 



*قالها ،، و ابتسم ،،
 و أخذ نفس طويل ،،
 و رجع لحالته الأولى ،، الطبيعية ،،
 انتهى تأثير المخدر ....* 

*- و بعد ما تكتمل السبحة ؟* 


*سألته ،، بس ما رد علي ... 
أنا بديت أخاف عليه ،،
 أنا متأكد أن هذه من علامات الجنون المبكرة ،،
 و يا ليتنا نلحق* 
*عليه قبل فوات الأوان ... !*



*- سلطان وش تفكر فيه ؟ بعد ما تخلص السبحة ؟* 
*- يكفيني .. 
أني أحس بها موجودة حواليني ،،
 في مكان قرب أو بعد ... 
بس هي حواليني ...* 
*- أنت مجنون من جد يا سلطان ،،
 المره يمكن تزوجت واحد ثاني و عشان كذا تبعث لك الفصوص ،،
 مثل ما* 
*بعثت السلسلة ليلة زواجها من بسام ،،
 الله يرحمه ... تذكر ؟*



*يا ليتني ما قلت اللي قلته ،،
 ثار سلطان بوجهي :* 


*- اسكت يا ياسر اسكت ،،
 خلني اتهنى لحظة من عمري ،،
 اسكت يا ياسر و اطلع برى لو سمحت ...* 
*حتى لو تزوجت عشر مرات ...
قمرة عايشة بأنفاسي أنا...* 
*روحها هي اللي تحركني ... 
أنسامها مازالت بصدري من ذاك اليوم ...* 




*لما رجعت البيت ،،
 قلت لشوق :* 


*- أخوك سلطان مريض ،،
 و راح ينجن ، و لازم تشوفي له طبيب نفساني ...* 



**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 

*ثلاثين فص ،،
 في ثلاثين شهر مروا ... 
و قمر موجودة بمكان ...
 بس ما بغيت أسأل عنها ...* 



*أكيد ردت البلد ...
 لكني ما ودي أشوفها ... ما أعرف بأي وجه و أي تعابير أقدر ألتقيها ... 
بعد أكثر من عشر* 
*سنين .... 
من الفاجعة المشؤومة ...* 




*إش الهدف ...
 من أنها ترسل الفصوص ؟ 
ما أدري ...* 

*هل هي بنفسها اللي ترسل الفصوص ؟
 بعد مو متأكدة ...* 

*اللي متأكدة منه ،،
 أن أخوي سلطان زي ما قال ياسر .... 
قرّب ينجن !* 


*أظن هذا رح يكون حكمكم عليه لما تعرفوا وش اللي صار .... !*



**
* *
**




*كان اليوم نصف الشهر ...
 الواحد و الثلاثين ،، و سلطان كالعادة جالس ينتظر (الجرعة) التالية ....* 


*انتظر ...
 و انتظر ...
لكن الجرعة تأخرت ....* 


*و الرجّال صار ما له حال ...* 


*تأخر الوقت بالليل ،،
 و ما وصلتنا العلبة المنتظرة ....* 


*أنا بصراحة كنت تعبان ،،
 و قلت له :* 

*- يالله أنا ماشي ،، ما بتروح ؟* 


*صار يناظر الساعة ... 
بقلق و ضيق صدر ...
 و تالي قام وراح بنفسه يتأكد من صندوق البريد ...
 و ما لقى شي ...* 



*اتصلت عليه زوجته بعد شوي تسأل عنه و ليه متأخر ،،
 و سمعته يقول لها إنه يبي يروح مشوار و يرد بعدين ...* 



*رجعت أنا البيت ،،
 و قلت لشوق أنه أخوها مو بعلى بعضه ... 
و أن القمر ما سلم عليه الليلة !* 



*شوق كانت قلقة ،،
 لكنها ما علقت على الموضوع ...* 

*يوم ثاني ،،
 كان أسوأ و أسوأ ....* 

*أنا قلت يمكن البريد متأخر أو حصل خلل أو شيء ...
و أكيد القمر بيوصله اليوم !* 

*اللي صار ... 
أن اليوم عدى ،،
 و عدت بعده أيام و أيام ....
 و رحل الهلال ... 
من غير سلام ...* 





*سلطان كان مثل المجنون .... 
كل شوي يسأل عن البريد ... 
يدخل يفتح الصندوق ،، و يطلع يفتحه ...* 
*أعصابه صارت مشدودة و تركيزه متشتت ...
 و كل اللي بالعمل ،،
و أكيد بالبيت ،، لاحظوا ....* 



*كان ينتظر الشهر الجديد ...
 يمكن القمر نسى الشهر الماضي ،،
 و جل ما لا يسهو ؟* 


*لكن ... اللي صار ... 
أن البدر اكتمل ...
 و ما سلم عليه ...* 

*في ذاك اليوم أنا كنت مو موجود بالمدينة ،،
 طالع مشوار عمل ... 
و شوق و حدها مع الأطفال بالبيت ...*



**
* *
*
**
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 

*كانت الساعة وحدة الليل ...*
* و كنا نايمين ،،
 و رن جرس الباب ....*


*صحيت من النوم مفزوعة ،،
 من يمرنا هالساعة ؟؟؟* 


*زوجي ياسر ما كان موجود ،،
 و مستحيل يكون هو رد و ما معه مفاتيح البيت ....* 


*الجرس ظل يقرع باصرار و أنا قمت من سريري متوجسه ... 
و رحت أبي أطل من النافذة أشوف من يكون ؟*

*في نفس اللحظة رن الهاتف ،،
 و طلع رقم جوال أخوي بالكاشف ...* 

*رفعت السماعة و كلي خوف ... 
وش صاير ... ؟
 الله يستر ...* 


*- ألو ..* 
*- هلا شوق ،، أنا عند الباب ...* 
*- عند الباب ؟؟؟* 
*- افتحي شوق ....* 



*طليت من النافذة و قدرت أشوف سيارة أخوي ،،
 و أنا أرد عليه ..* 

*- طيب تفضل ...* 





*ثواني ،،
 و كان أخوي قدامي ....* 

*مثله ... مثل شبح ... مثل مومياء ... 
و الله أني ما أنسى حالته ذي ...
طاح قلبي يوم شفته حسبت صار شي* 

*بالأولاد أو منال ...* 


*بلعت ريقي و همست بصوت مختفي ...* 

*- خير ؟؟* 


*تنهد أخوي ،،
 قال يطمني ...* 

*- بسم الله ... لا تخافي شوق ما صاير شي ....
 كلنا بخير ...* 


*ما تطمن قلبي ... 
رديت أسأله :* 

*- وش فيه ؟؟* 




*فجأة ،،
 ارتمى على الكنبة ... و سند ظهره عليها بتثاقل ... 
و رفع راسه و غمض عينه ....
و مسح براحه إيده* 

*على جبينه و هو يتأوه بألم ....* 



*أنا ظليت واقفة مثل التمثال ... 
مذعورة ... 
و لساني مو قادر يقول شي ....* 


*فتح عينه و قال لي ...
 بدون أي مقدمات ....* 


*- قمر رجعت الديرة ؟ 
وين هي ؟* 



*انفجر قلبي بنبضة قوة كبيرة ،،
 بعد انحباس .... 
و سرى دم حار متوهج بجسمي كله ...
 و ما قدرت ركبتي* 

*تشيلني ...* 



*جيت و جلست جنبه اجمع شوية أنفاس ... 
و اهدىء نفسي من الفزعة ....* 


*طالعت فيه ،، و أنا صامته ...
 للحين لساني مشلول ... 
لكن نظراتي كانت تعبر بكل شرح و توضيح ....* 



*أخوي ظل يناظرني و يقرأ تعابير وجهي ...
 طبعاً ... 
الموقف صاير فوق مستوى التبرير ... 
و أنسب تعليق كان*
*له ... 
هو شلال من الدموع فاضت من عينه قطّعت قلبي قبل تقطع طريقها على خدينه ....* 




*مسكت راسه و قمت أمسح الدموع ... 
و مد إيده و مسك إيديني ...
 ونطق ... 
بالجملة الأخيرة اللي قدر ينطق* 

*بها لسانه ذيك ليلة ....* 


*- أرجوك شوق ... شوفي لي وين هي ...؟؟؟*





*... يتبع ...*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مـــــــــ شاءالله ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
كل هذا حب ياقمروعسل
بعد العمر هذا كله ...
بصراحه قصه رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه
بكل معنى الكلمه ...
غاليتي ورد الياسميــــــــن ربي يعطيك الي في بالك بحق محمد وآل محمد
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك المميز
دمتي بود

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> مـــــــــ شاءالله ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
> كل هذا حب ياقمروعسل
> بعد العمر هذا كله ...
> بصراحه قصه رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه
> بكل معنى الكلمه ...
> غاليتي ورد الياسميــــــــن ربي يعطيك الي في بالك بحق محمد وآل محمد
> موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
> لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك المميز
> دمتي بود



 



*مرحبا بكـِ يالغالية دموووعهـ*

*يعافيكـ يارب ويسلم قلبكـ*

*لا عدمت حضوركـ ودعائكـ الطاهر*

*دمت عزيزتي بجمال روحكـ*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الحلقة الثالثة عشر*
** * * * * * * * * * 
و تجدّد اللقاء*

*أخيراً ،،
 قرر أخوي ثامر أنه يتزوج ،،
 بعد ما مرت سنة و نص من رجعنا البلد و أمي تلح عليه كل يوم !* 

*و الاختيار كان على وحدة من معارفنا القدامى...* 


*حفلة الخطوبة راح تكون عقب كم يوم ،،
 و الوالدة ما خلت أحد بالديرة إلا و عزمته !* 


*في الواقع انشغلت كثير أواخر الأيام ....
 و قررت آخذ أجازة كم يوم ...* 


*ولدي بدر ...
 صار ما بين كل يومين ثلاثة يروح يتغذى أو يتعشى أو حتى يبات في بيت جدته ،،
 أم بسام الله* 
*يرحمه ...* 



*الولد صار يتعلق بعمينه ،، ماجد و رائد كل يوم بعد يوم ...
 خصوصاً بعد ما قرر ثامر أنه يرتبط ...* 



*الولدين اثنيهم يدرسوا بالجامعة ،،
 و فارق السن بينهم و بين بدر حول تسع سنين ... 
بس صاروا عنده أقرب* 
*أصحابه...* 



*بصراحة ... 
أنا بديت أقلق ...* 

*كبر الولد ... 
و صار شوي شوي يبتعد عني و يتعلق بأصحابه ... 
و بالأخص عمينه ...* 


*أكيد هذا الشي الطبيعي ... 
لكن ...
 أنا اللي وضعي مو طبيعي ...
ما أبي ولدي يبتعد عني ...*
*هو كل اللي بقى* *لي من الدنيا ....* 


*بُعد بدر عني أواخر الأيام ...
 يمكن أعطاني فرصة إني ...
 إني... 
أفكر في...*
*سلطان..* 

*آه يا سلطان ....* 


**
* *
**



*من ليلتها ... 
ليلة ما جاني أخوي بذيك الحالة ،،
 و أنا أحاول ... 
مع أني و الله ما ودي ،،
 بس ... 
أحاول أشوف*
*طريقة ألتقي فيها بقمر ...* 



*ودي بس أسألها ... 
هي ليه تسوي كذا ؟ 
و إيش قصدها من بعث فصوص السبحة بهذه الطريقة ؟؟؟* 



*الفرصة جتني من الله ،،
 يوم عزمنا بعض معارفنا على حفلة خطوبة بنتهم ،،
 لثامر ... أخو قمر ... 
و شفتها*
*فرصة ذهبية ... 
و لازم أحضر الحفلة ...* 




*توقعت ...* 
*في ذي الحفلة ...
 طبعاً باشوف .... سلمى !* 


*بعد ما تهاوشت معها قبل سنين ... 
قطعت علاقتي بها ... 
و في المرات اللي التقينا فيها صدفة بشكل أو بآخر ...*
*كل وحدة منا كانت ... 
تتجاهل الثانية ...* 


*منال بعد كانت معزومة ،،
 بس طبعاً ما فكرت تروح ...* 

*أخوي لما عرف مني عن الحفلة ،،
 قال لي :* 


*-( اتصلي علي أول ما ترجعين لي بالخبر ... )* 


*رحت الحفلة و أنا قلبي مقبوض ،،*
* كنت متوترة ...
 و من أول ما وصلت ،،
 لقيتهم بالاستقبال !* 



**
* *
***
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 

*مبسوطين و مستانسين ،،
 كنا بأمان الله ،،
 أنا و قمر واقفين عند المدخل نرحب بالمعازيم ،،
 و معنا قرايب قمر* 
*و* 
*العروس ...* 

*و فجأة ،،
 ظهرت في الصورة ... شخصية صدمتني ! ...* 


*- مساء الخير ...*

*قالت ( شوق ) .... نعم شوق بعينها ... 
و هي جاية تدخل الصالة ....* 


*أنا ... ما تكلمت ....
 بس ظليت أدقق النظر أتأكد ... 
هي و إلا غيرها ؟؟؟* 

*و جت وحدة من أهل العروس ترحب بها بحرارة ....* 

*ناظرت قمر ....* 

*ما شكلها استوعبت ...
 لأنها كانت واقفة تطالع بنظرة استغراب !* 


*لفت شوق صوب قمر ..
 ابتسمت ...*
* و ردت تقول :* 

*- مساء الخير ... قمر !
... مبروك ...* 


*و مدت إيدها تبي تصافحها....* 


*قمر ... 
مدت إيدها ببطء و تردد ....
 و أخيراً  لامست يد شوق ... 
 سلمت عليها ...* 


*- كيف حالك ... يا قمر ؟* 
*-... بخير ... الحمد لله ... 
تفضلي ...* 



*البرود ...
 اللي ساد الأجواء ذي اللحظة ... 
خلاني أحس بقشعريرة تسري بجسدي ...* 

*التفتت شوق صوبي ...
 تبي تسلم علي ...* 

*صافحتها ...
 ببرود الثلج ...*
* و بابتسامة مجاملة باهتة ...
 و لا كأننا كنا في يوم من الأيام ... 
أقرب الصديقات* 
*و* 
*أحب الأخوات ....* 


*النظرات الصامتة الرهيبة...
تبادلناها احنا الثلاث....* 


*ثلاث صديقات ... 
كانوا يوم من الأيام ... زميلات بالجامعة ....
 من أعز الناس على بعض ... 
ياما كنا مع*
*بعض ... 
نروح و نجي مع بعض ... 
اكل و نشرب مع بعض ... 
نسولف و نضحك مع بعض ... 
نحزن*
* و*
*نبكي مع بعض ...* 



*الحين ... 
و بعد ما مر على تفرقنا حول 13 سنة ... 
ردينا اجتمعنا مع بعض في مكان واحد ....* 


*كل وحدة تناظر الثانية ...
 بمنتهى البرود ...
 كأنها تتعرف عليها للمرة الأولى ...* 


*اجتمعنا احنا الثلاث ...
 للمرة الأولى ...
 بعد كل ذاك العمر ....* 


*الدكتورة قمر.... 
أخصائية أمراض أورام أطفال ....* 
*الدكتورة شوق ... 
أخصائية أمراض عيون ...* 
*و الدكتورة سلمى ... 
أخصائية ... ... ... طبعا حزرتوا ؟؟؟* 




*أخصائية أمراض و جراحة المخ و الأعصاب ....!* 


*من يوم ما صار لقمر ذاك النزيف بالمخ و أنا مهووسة بجراحة الأعصاب زي ما انتوا فاكرين !*





*- تفضلوا يا جماعة ليش واقفين عند الباب !* 



*جا صوت قريبة العروس ....
 شتت نظراتنا الباردة ...
 و بدد الأجواء الصامتة الرهيبة اللي سيطرت علينا ....* 


*دخلنا وسط القاعة ....
 احنا الثلاث و معنا قريبة العروس ...
 و جلسنا حوالين مائدة وحدة ....* 

*بدت قريبة العروس تتكلم بمرح و احنا نتجاوب معها ،،
 بشكل ( شبه طبيعي ) و كل وحدة منا تحاول تتجاهل* 
*نظرات الثانية اللي ( من ذاك النوع ! )* 


*و زي ما اقتضى الحال ،،
 عرفنا عن أخبار بعض بشكل ( غير مباشر ) !*




**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 

*كانت الطريقة اللي استقبلتني بها قمر .... 
أبرد من الجليد ...* 

*حتى ... 
ما سألتني أي سؤال عن أحوالي ... 
و أخباري ...* 

*تكلمنا و كأننا نشوف بعض للمرة الأولى ...* 

*أنا كنت أحاول بين جملة و الثانية اسأل و لو بطريقة غير مباشرة ...
 عن أخبارها و وين صارت تشتغل و متى*
*ردت البلد ...* 


*طلعت في النهاية ببعض المعلومات ....* 

*في الواقع ما مداني أجلس معها كثير ،،
 دقايق و قامت تستقبل ضيوف جدد ...
 و لا ردت جلست معي عند نفس* 
*الطاولة ....* 


*قمر ... 
شكلها ما تغير كثير ....
 نفس الوجه النحيل ... و العيون العميقة النظرات ...
 و الصوت الدافيء* 
*الشجي ....* 


*و حتى سلمى ما تغيرت كثير ...
 و دايماً ... 
تعابير قلبها معكوسة على وجهها زي ما كانت الأول .....*
*قدرت أشوف تعابير الأستياء ... 
و المجاملة الباهتة اللي حاولت تخفي بها ذيك التعابير ....* 



*مرت ساعة و نصف ... 
و صار لازم أطلع ،،
 و أنا للآن مو قادرة اجتمع مرة ثانية بقمر ...* 


*طبعاً لا هو الوقت المناسب و لا المكان المناسب ،،
 عشان أسالها ذاك السؤال ...* 
*بس بغيت ...
 أدبر أي شي ،، و لا أطلع بخفي حنين !* 



*انتهزت فرصة عبورها قريب مني ،،
 و قمت و ناديتها ...* 
*- قمر ....* 



*التفتت لي ،،
 و نظرتها ممزوجة استغراب و نفور و تجاهل ...* 

*- نعم .......؟* 
*- أنا باطلع الحين ... بغيت أسلم عليك ...* 
*- تو الناس .......* 
*- عندي بعض المشاغل ....* 
*- أهلا و سهلا ....* 
*- إن شاء الله زواج مبارك و الله يوفق لهم .....* 
*- مشكورة و الله يبارك فيك .......* 




*كل هذا كلام عادي و فاضي بعد ،،
 الحين جاي الكلام المهم !* 



*- بس ...
 بغيتك تزورينا عاد و نسولف مع بعض شوي !* 


*الحدة اللي ناظرتني بها بغت تخليني اعتذر عن هالطلب !* 
*بلعت ريقي و ابتسمت أبرر :* 


*- من زمان ما شفناك و وحشتنا سوالفك ... 
أتمنى تزوريني أي يوم يناسبك ! 
وش رايك بالخميس الجاي ؟* 



*رغم أني شفت علامات الرفض على وجهها ،،
 لكني أصريت ...
 هي حاولت تتعذر بأكثر من عذر ،،
 و مع*
*إصراري أخذت منها وعد بأنها تزورني في أقرب فرصة مناسبة ....* 


*الحمد لله ،،
 على الأقل طلعت من هالحفلة بوعد ...... 
و إن كان .... 
وعد مجاملة ...* 




*لما رديت البيت ...
 اتصلت على أخوي سلطان و لقيته ينتظرني على نار ...* 


*- نعم شفتها و كلمتها ،،
 و عزمتها تجي تزورني قريب ...* 
*- متى ؟* 
*- ما ادري يا سلطان زين منها قالت : يصير خير ....* 



*سكت أخوي شوي ،،
 و تالي سأل :* 

*- هي بخير ؟* 
*-.... نعم ... بخير* 
*و*
* مبسوطة لخطوبة أخوها ...* 


*رد سكت شوي ،،
 و سألني تالي :* 

*-.... تزوجت ؟؟؟* 
*- و الله ما ادري !
 ما جا طاري ذا الموضوع ... 
بس لا جتني باعرف أكيد ...* 



*و أنا ببالي ... 
تزوجت أو ما تزوجت ...*
* بإيش عاد يهمك يا سلطان ...؟؟*
*و بإيش تفكر ... ؟؟؟* 



*خلها ... للأيام ....* 


**
**


*الأيام تمر ... 
و أنا انتظر أي اتصال من قمر ...
 دون فايدة ...* 

*و أخيراً اتصلت أنا بها أذكرها بوعد الزيارة ... 
و اعتذار بعد اعتذار ،،
 لين في النهاية انحرجت و قررت تجيني*
*في يوم معين ...* 


*و جا اليوم الموعود .......* 



**
* **
***

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 

*وصلت بيت شوق ....
 اللي ما جيته من سنين و سنين ....
 تغيرت فيه أشياء كثيرة* 

*و عرفت أنهم يبنون لهم بيت ثاني ....* 

*ما كنت أبي اجي و اسمح لذكريات الماضي أنها تظهر من جديد ...* 

*بس إصرار شوق أحرجني و خلاني أجيها غصباً علي ،،
 و الله يستر ... !*





*اللقاء كان طبيعي و عادي جداً طول الوقت ....* 
*سألنا عن أخبار بعض ...
 أخبار البيت و الأطفال و العمل ...* 
*و شفت أولادها ... 
ولدين اثنين ... ما عندها بنات ،،
 و عرفت أن ( منال ) جابت بنت وحدة بعد ( نواف )* 




*الأمور مرت طبيعية لين جيت أبي أتصل على السواق*
* يجيني ،،
 لما قالت لي فجأة ...* 


*- قمر ودي أسألك سؤال ...*
* إذا سمحت ...؟؟* 
*- خير ؟؟؟* 



*و من ملامح وجهها عرفت أن الموضوع ... ... ... ؟* 


*- سبحة سلطان لسه عندك ...؟؟؟* 




*تفاجأت ...
 و وقف قلبي ...
 حاصرتني بزاوية ما قدرت أهرب منها* 
*وقفت و كملت اتصالي و كلمت السواق*
* يجيني ...
 و حاولت اشغل نفسي بترتيب عبايتي علي ....* 


*مسكت الشنطة ،،
 و مدت شوق إيدها و مسكتها ...
 و طالعتني بنظرات كلها ألم ...*
* كلها رجاء ... 
كلها* 
*عتاب ....* 


*- قمر الله يخليك ... 
سلطان أخوي تعبان ... لا تسوين فيه كذا ....* 



*و لا تكلمت بكلمة وحدة ... 
و شوق ... 
واصلت كلامها بنبرة حزينة ...* 


*- أنتِ أنقذتِ حياته في يوم من الأيام ...
 أرجوك ... 
لا تدمريها ...* 

*- مع السلامة* 



*قلتها ،،
 و طلعت .... 
أنتظر السواق عند الباب ...* 
*ما كنت أبي شوق تشوف دموعي اللي تفجرت بعيني ...* 
*اللي تدمرت هي حياتي أنا ...
 مو حياتك أنت يا سلطان ...*
*الفصوص كانت توصل له ...
 و تأثر بها أكيد ...* 


*سلطان أنت تألمت ؟؟* 

*خلاص ....
 ما عاد أظهر بحياتك مرة ثانية ... 
و بقية الفصوص ... 
باتخلص منها و انتهينا ....* 


**
* *
**



*النهاية ذي ما أقنعت أخوي سلطان ،،
 لكنها على الأقل ريحت باله بعد حول سنتين من العذاب ...
 مع ذيك* 
*الفصوص ...
الحين صارت الشهور تمر ،،
و لا يعني له يوم النص منها شيء ...
 و لا عاد فيه قمر ... 
يسلم*
*عليه ....* 



*القصة بكذا وصلت لـ ((( النهاية ))) أخيراً ،،
 و الحمد لله ............* 





*الشي الجديد اللي شغل بال أخوي و بالنا كلنا هو هبة ...* 
*صحتها أواخر الأيام صارت في تدهور ... 
دوم رافضة الأكل ،،
 دوم خملانة ...
 دوم تعبانة أو مريضة ...* 
*كأنها عين و صابتها ،،
 بعد كل خفة الدم و المرح و الحيوية اللي كانت عليها ...* 



*كنت بالمستشفى ،،
 لما وصلتني مكالمة من ( منال ) تقول لي أنها موجودة بقسم الطوارىء و معها هبه ،، 
و الطبيب يقول عندها جفاف و محتاجة تنويم كم يوم ...* 


*جيت بنفسي للطوارىء و شفت بنت أخوي ،،
 كانت بالمرة تعبانة ،،
 تقول أمها صار لها يومين ما تاكل شي و* 
*عندها (اسهال و تقيؤ) ...*
* أخوي ما كان موجود ،،
 كان بالعمل ...* 



*تنومت هبه مع أمها بالمستشفى و بدت حالتها تتحسن شوي شوي ...* 


*أخوي طبعاً فزع لما عرف أنها بالمستشفى و جا مثل المجنون ...
 بس الحمد لله حالتها صارت أفضل ... 
نزلة* 
*معوية و تعدي على خير إن شاء الله ....* 





*بعد يومين طلعت من المستشفى بصحة طيبة ... 
و استعادت نشاطها كم يوم ،،
 قبل ما ترجع تتدهور مرة ثانية* 
*أسوأ من اللي قبلها ...
 و تتنوم من جديد ...* 




*أخوي عاد ما كان له حال .... 
ما كان يقدر تصيبها ذرة غبار ...
 و كل شوي يقول لي توصي بها و وصي* 
*عيلها الأطباء ... 
و هم مو مقصرين ...* 



*بعد ما استقرت حالتها ... 
شاف الطبيب أنه يسوي لها فحوصات أشمل ... 
اللي خلاني حاطة إيدي على قلبي ...* 
*و كاتمة أنفاسي ... 
لين صرخت بكل قوة ... 
صرخة هزّت جدران المستشفى ...*
* و كسّرت النوافذ ... 
و زلزلت*
*الطوابق ...
 لما قال لي عقبها بيوم ...* 


*- ( سرطان الدم ..)..* 



*طحت ... 
و ما دريت بحالي ...* 

*مستحيل ...
 مستحيل يكون ...
صحيح ... فيه خطأ ...
 هبة بنت أخوي ... 
البنت الوحيدة ... دلوعة العيلة ...* 
*مهجة قلوبنا كلنا ... 
عندها ...
 سرطان في الدم ....؟؟؟ !!!* 




**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 

*تشخص مرض هبه بنت أخو زوجتي ... 
على انه ... 
سرطان في الدم ...* 

*و حلت المصيبة على العيلة ... 
و بغى سلطان يموت يوم عرف ...*

*أخذها لمستشفى ثاني ... 
و سووا لها نفس التحاليل ...
 و جت بنفس النتيجة ...* 


*و الرجال انهبل ...
 و العيلة كلها انفجعت ... 
و لا أقول ... 
غير إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون ....* 



*أحيلت هبة بتحويل عاجل إلى أكبر مستشفى بالمنطقة ،،
 إلى قسم أورام الأطفال ...* 

*ما اقدر أوصف لكم الحال ...
 اللي كانت هي ،، و أمها و أبوها ... 
و عمتها و كل أهلها عليه ...* 



*ما قدروا يتخطوا مرحلة الصدمة ،،
 و يبدأوا مرحلة التصديق إلا بعد فترة ...* 

*كانت غمامة سودا عاتمة كبيرة ...
 استحلت سمانا و أظلمت ديانا ... 
و ظلت مغطية عنا النور ... شهور ...* 
*و شهور ...* 



*أمس دخلت هبة المستشفى الكبير ...
 و اليوم راح يشوفها الأخصائي و يقرر العلاج* 



**
* *
**



*الدكتور ( هيثم ) 
– زميلي في التخصص –
 كان بأجازة و راح يرد بعد كم أسبوع ...
 و كنت* 
*المسؤولة عن كل المرضى في الوقت الحالي ...* 



*كنت أراجع بعض نتايج التحاليل لمريض جديد محول علينا من مستشفى ثاني ...* 
*لما سمعت صوت الباب يندق ...* 


*- تفضل ...* 
*- مرحبا دكتورة .......*
* هذا والد المريضة الجديدة ...* 


*كانت الممرضة ،،
 كنت طلبت منها تجيب والد أو والدة المريضة معها ...* 
*رفعت عيني من على الأوراق ... 
و طالعت صوب الباب ...* 




*شخصين اثنين ،،
 غير الممرضة ... كانوا واقفين ...* 
*امرأة ... و رجال ...* 
*شوق ... و سلطان ... !*





*تجمدت نظراتي ... 
ما ادري أنا أتخيل .... ؟؟
 أتوهم ...؟؟؟* 


*طاح القلم من إيدي فجأة ...* 

*و نزّلت عيني في الملف بالغصب ...
 أبى أدور اسم المريضة ...* 
*و شفته ...
 ( هبه سلطان ) ...* 



*- تفضلوا ...* 


*قالت الممرضة ... 
و سلـّـم سلطان ،،
 و جا جلس على الكرسي قدام المكتب ...
 و ظلت شوق ...* 
*متجمدة عند الباب ........* 




*التفتت الممرضة لشوق و هي تأشر لها على الكرسي،،
 ( تفضلي ؟ )
 لكنها ظلت متيبسة بمكانها ...* 


*الله لا يوريكم مثل هالموقف ...* 



*ما ادري ...
 أنظاري كانت تطالع في الأوراق اللي بين يديني ...
 و إلا تخترقها و تخترق الطاولة ...* 
*و تطالع برجلي اللي صارت ترتجف مثل يدي ... ؟؟* 



*حاولت ...
 أرفع عيني صوب شوق ... 
ودي بس أتأكد ... 
هي شوق اللي أعرفها أو غيرها ؟
 لكن ...* 


*- طمنينا يا دكتورة فيه شي جديد بالتحاليل ؟* 


*جا صوت سلطان ....* 
*كان يكلمني ؟
 أكيد كان يكلمني ...* 
*هذا سلطان ؟
طبعاً ...
هذا سلطان ...* 
*أنا مو بحلم ؟ مو خيال ؟* 
*معقول ؟؟؟*
*معقول ؟؟؟*


*الاوكسجين خلّص من الغرفة فجأة ،،
 لأني شوي و أختنق ...* 
*التكييف انقطع فجأة ...*
*لأني شوي و احترق ...*
*المطر نزل فجأة ...
 أحسه يبلل جسمي كله ...
 و شوي ... 
و أغرق .....*


*هذا سلطان ...*
*سلطان نفسه ...*
*العسل ...*
*قدامي الحين !*
*إنتوا تشوفوا ؟*
*قولوا لي ... هو و الا مو هو ؟*
*يشبهه ؟* 
*الصوت ،، الشكل ،، الهيئة ... 
الإحساس اللي أحسه لا كان قريب مني ...*
*أنا قلبي مستحيل يتوه عنه ...*
*هذا سلطان أكيد ...*
*شوي و يغمى علي ...*
*أرجوكم امسكوني ....*





*ما أدري كيف ،، هزيت رأسي ...
 ففهم مني أنه ما فيه شي جديد ...* 

*- و العلاج ؟
 ممكن ؟ موجود هنا أو أسافر برى ؟
 الحالة ذي شفتوا زيها قبل ؟
 عالجتوا مثلها ؟* 
*ممكن تطيب زي أول ؟؟؟* 


*هزيت راسي ...
 ما فيني صوت أتكلم ...* 



*سلطان كان يتكلم بنبرة هلع ... 
نبرة فزع ... خوف و قلق ...
 أمل و يأس ... تصديق و تكذيب ...* 
*و الله كل هالمشاعر كانت تنبعث من صوته و كلماته في اللحظة نفسها ....* 



*- متى نبدأ العلاج ؟
 اليوم ؟ و كم يطول ؟
 و راح ترجع طبيعية مثل أول ؟* 
*ترى ما عندي بنت غيرها أرجوكم لا تتأخروا عنها ...*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 
*لها الحد ... 
و شوق ما قدرت ...
 انفجرت بصيحة مكبوتة فجأة ...
 و التفتنا كلنا صوبها ...* 
*و شفتها و هي شوي و تطيح ...* 



*و رحت بسرعة ... 
و بسرعة فتحت ذراعيني و أخذتها بحضني ...* 
*بلا شعور ... بلا إدراك ...* 
*و صرت أطبطب عليها و أنا أبكي معها ...* 


*لا تلوموني ...* 
*أنا قبل ما أكون طبيبة ...
 إنسانة ... و صديقة ... 
و في ها اللحظة بالذات ... 
صديقة في وقت محنة ...* 



*- عيدوا التحليل يمكن ما يطلع صحيح ...* 


*قالت شوق و هي تبكي بمرارة ...
 أنا ما أذكر وش رديت ...* 


*- ما أدري من وين طلعت لنا هالبلوة ...* 
*- يكفي شوق ... يكفي ...* 



*هل كنت أواسيها أو أواسى نفسي ...؟؟؟ 
ما أدري .....* 


*- الله يخليك قمر سووا أي شي عشانها أي شي ...* 
*- أكيد ... أكيد ...* 


*بعد ما هدأت شوق شوي ...
 قلت :* 

*- خلينا نروح نشوفها الحين ...* 




*شوق طالعت بسلطان ... 
اللي كان جالس على الكرسي ... 
و الله يعلم من فيهم أجمد من الثاني ...؟؟؟* 


*وقف سلطان ببطء ...
 و وجه نظراته صوبي أنا ...* 
*و للمرة الأولى ...
 تلتقي نظراتنا ...* 



*للمرة الأولى ....
 بعد فراق كل ذيك السنين ....* 
*التقت نظراتنا ..
 في موقف فاجع ...
 مثل ما افترقت في موقف فاجع ...
قبل ... 13 سنة ....* 


*كانت نظراته مذهولة ...* 

*أنا ...
 بسرعة طالعت صوب مقبض الباب ...
 و مديت يدي ... 
و فتحته ...* 

*سلطان ... 
الحين أدرك أنا من أكون ...
 بس يمكن ذهول المفاجأة ... 
أو يمكن هول المصيبة* 
*اللي هو فيها ...
 ما خلاه يقدر يعبر ...
 بأي كلمة ...* 

*طلعنا إحنا الأربعة ...
 أنا و شوق و الممرضة و سلطان ...
 و رحنا لغرفة هبه ...* 



*رجلي بالكاد كانت تحملني ...* 
*ودي أنهار ...* 
*ودي أطيح ...* 
*ودي أصرخ لا ... لا ... لا ...* 



*بس مسكت حالي ...
 و حركت رجلي غصباً عليها ...
 و أجبرت نفسي أني أتظاهر بالتماسك*
*... كطبيبة ... 
مع مريض و أهله ...* 



*الانفعالات الثانية محوتها من الوجود و ما عطيتها أي فرصة أنها تظهر ...* 



*دخلنا الغرفة ...
 و شفت هبة ... 
الطفلة الصغيرة ...
 ملمومة بلا حول و لا قوة ...
 في حضن أمها ...* 
*... منال ...
 أكثر امرأة كرهتها في هذا الكون ....* 



*عيونها ... من فتحة النقاب ...
 كانت باينة ... 
حمراء و متورمة ... و أثر الدموع ما برحها ....* 



*سلـّـمت ... 
و سألت عن الأحوال ... 
و جيت لعند الطفلة أحاول أكلمها و أداعبها شوي ... 
قبل الفحص ...*

*الطفلة بس شافتني قامت تبكي ....
 و أشرت على أبوها و جا و شالها بحضنه ...
 و صار يحضنها* 
*و يطبطب عليها ...
 و يقبلها .....* 



*أنا بشر ...* 
*و الله مو قادرة أتحمل ...* 
*يا ليتني بحلم و اصحا منه بسرعة ...*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 

*بعد كذا فحصت عليها ...
 و أخذت من أمها و من شوق بعض المعلومات ... 
و منال ... 
ما تدري ...* 
*... من أكون ...* 




*كان كل همها العلاج ... 
و كل شوي تسأل متى نبدأ و متى تطيب ...
 و توصيني ببنتها الوحيدة المدللة ...*



*طلعت مع شوق و رحنا المكتب ...* 


*تكلمنا كطبيبتين نتناقش بحالة مريض ...
 و قررت أني أبدأ العلاج بكرة و أعطي لنفسي و لهم* 
*فرصة استيعاب أني أنا قمر ... 
باتولى علاج بنتهم ...* 



*و اتفقنا ...
 أن والد المريضة ...
 يوقع أوراق الإجراءات الضرورية بكرة ...* 





*ما صدقت أني وصلت البيت أخيراً ...* 


*كان ولدي بدر جالس ( يبني عشة طيور ) بالحديقة
 – و على فكرة ذي هواية عنده ،، تربية الطيور -* 
*و أول ما شافني كالعادة جا يسلم علي و يحضني ...* 


*- هلا يمه* 
*- هلا حبيبي ...* 


*أخذته بحضني بالقوة ...
 و حبسته بين ذراعيني لفترة ...* 
*الولد ... 
على طول حس أن فيني شي ...* 



*- خير يمه ؟* 
*- خير حبيبي ... ما خلصت العشة ؟* 
*- لا باقي ! ...* 
*يمه فيه شي ؟؟* 



*ابتسمت و أكدت ...* 


*- لا بدري ... 
 تغذيت هنا و إلا عند الجدة ؟ 
( أقصد أم بسام )* 
*- عند الجدة ،،
 يمه عمي ماجد بيمرني بعد المغرب باروح معه مشوار ...* 





*مشاويره مع عمينه ما تخلص ...
 أحس أنهم أبعدوه عني ... 
بس ما فيني قوة أعلـّق الحين ...
 قلت باستسلام ...*


*- طيب حبيبي ... أباروح أرتاح ....* 




*وقبـّـلت جبينه ...
 و تركته منهمك ببني العشة ...* 


*وصلت داري منهارة تماماً ... 
رميت بجسمي على السرير ....
 و تأوهت بمرارة ...* 





*يوم القدر ...
بعد كل هالعمر ... 
كتب أنه يجمعني بسلطان ... 
جمعني به ... 
في أسوأ الحالات ... و أسوأ الظروف ........* 





*بكيت بكاء ما بكيت مثله من مدة ...* 

*طلعت الفصوص الثلاث اللي بقت لي من سبحة سلطان ....
و شديت عليها بين يديني ... 
و قربتها* 
*عند قلبي ...
و صحت ....* 




*سلطان ...* 
*سلطان ...* 
*يا رب يكون حلم ...* 
*يا رب يكون كابوس ...* 
*يا رب ما يكون حقيقة ....* 




*شوي ...
 و اندق الباب ،،
 و جاني صوت ولدي بدر يناديني ...* 

*بسرعة مسحت دموعي و جيت و فتحت الباب ...* 


*- هلا حبيبي ؟* 
*- يمه بس بغيت منك ...* 



*و سكت ... 
و صار يطالع فيني بقلق ...* 


*- نعم بدر وش بغيت ؟* 
*- يمه أنت بخير ؟* 
*- بخير ...
 بس قل لي وش بغيت ...؟* 


*طبعا ألح علي ،،
 و قلت له أن وحدة من صاحباتي بنت أخوها مرضت* 
*و تتعالج عندي ...
 و أنا متأثرة 
عشانها ...* 


*- إذا بتتأثرين يمه كذا لا تعالجي ناس تعرفيهم !* 


*هو قالها جملة عابرة ،،
و أنا أخذتها بجد ... 
هذا اللي لازم يصير ...
 أبي أحول الحالة على الدكتور هيثم*
*أول ما يرد من أجازته...
 بس الحين ... 
ما لي إلا أني أبدأ العلاج ... قبل فوات الأوان ....* 



**
* *
**



*... يتبع ...  
**
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الحلقة الرابعة عشرة*
** * * * * * * * * ** 

*قريب من العين و القلب*



*- تقولين ... قمر ؟؟؟؟* 

*صاحت منال بدهشة و استنكار ...
 لما قلت لها أن الطبيبة اللي كانت هنا 
... هي قمر ...* 
*و صارت تنقل نظرها بيني و بين سلطان .... 
الجالس باستسلام على طرف السرير ... 
و بحضنه 
هبه نايمة بكل براءة ...
 و عينه بس و بس مركزة على بنته ...* 

*- لا ! مستحيل ....* 

*لما قالت كذا ،،
 رفع سلطان بصره و طالع بها ...* 
*و ردت تأكد ...* 

*- مستحيل أخلي بنتي تتعالج عندها ...
 شوف لنا مستشفى ثاني ...* 

*سلطان ... 
منتهي و ما له حال ...
 بس شال البنت و حطها بسريرها ...
 و قام يبي يطلع ...* 

*- وين ؟؟؟* 
*- بـ أرد البيت باريح شوي ...* 
*- و تخلينا هنا ؟* 
*- منال ... 
رجاءاً ... اللي فيني يكفي ....* 

*قالها ... 
و طلع من الغرفة ...* 
*و جلست مدة مع منال ...
أحاول أهدي فيها ... 
هدأت في النهاية ... بس ما اقتنعت ... 
... و كنت ادري أنها بكرة بالكثير ... 
بترجع للموضوع مرة ثانية ....* 
*صحيح احنا انحطينا بموقف ما ننحسد عليه ...* 
*الأقدار لعبت دورها بدهاء ...* 
*و كلمة ((( النهاية ))) في القصة و اللي ظنيت أنها انطوت خلاص ... 
ما شكلنا راح نقولها قريب .....*

**
* *
**

*رديت من مشاويري مع عمي قرب الساعة عشر الليل ،،
 كنت متأكد أن أمي راح تعاتبني لأني طولت الغيبة ،، 
و استغربت لأنها ما اتصلت علي كالعادة تتطمن ...؟* 

*المهم ،،
 أول ما دخلت البيت شفت خالي ثامر جالس يتكلم بالتلفون بالإنجليزي !
 أكيد هذه خطيبته ! 
صار كله مشغول معها !* 

*رحت أدور أمي ما لقيتها سألت عنها قالوا لي بدارها ...
 و صعدت الدور الثاني و جيت عند باب غرفتها ...* 
*كان النور ظاهر من تحت الباب ،،
 دقيته و ناديتها ،، و ما جاني رد ...* 

*دقيت مرة ثانية و ما سمعتني ،،
 فتحته شوي شوي ...* 
*لقيت أمي نايمة على سريرها ...* 
*مو بالعادة أمي تنام هالوقت ،،
 و لا بالعادة تنام قبل ما تتطمن علي ،،
 بس شكلها غفت دون ما تدري ...*

*قربت منها عشان أنا متعود لازم أقبل راسها كل ليلة قبل النوم ،،
 من يوم كنت صغير ...
 و فيه شي 
غريب لفت انتباهي ... !* 

*كانت إيدها اليسرى ممدودة و براحتها ثلاث ( خرزات ) فضية .. !* 

*استغربت ...
 إش هذه ؟ ... 
بس شلتهم من إيدها دون ما تحس ..
 و أخذتهم معي ... قبلتها و طلعت من الغرفة ....* 

*بعد ما ( انسدحت ) على سريري نمت بسرعة لأني كنت تعبان شوي ...* 

*و ما لحقت أشبع نوم ...
 صحيت على صوت خالي ثامر ينبهني عشان صلاة الفجر ...* 

*بسرعة جا وقت الصلاة !
 يمكن خالي غلطان بالوقت ؟؟* 
*فتحت عيني و طالعت بالساعة و كانت أربع الفجر ...* 

*- يالله بدر انتظرك بالسيارة لا تتأخر ...* 

*ما مداني أرفع جسمي أبي أقوم إلا و وصلنا صوت صرخة قوية ....* 
*فزعت ...
 و هبيت جالس ... 
و جت صرخة ثانية ...* 

*- هذه أمي ... ! ! !* 

*قفزت من السرير ... 
ركضنا أنا و خالي بسرعة إلى غرفة أمي و دخلنا ...
و شفناها تصرخ في ذعر 
و فزع مهول ...* 
*ركضنا لها و حضناها ... 
و صرنا نهدّي فيها و هي ترتجف ... 
و تردد ...* 

*- ( سلطان لا تموت .... سلطان تنفس .... سلطان تماسك .... )* 

*خالي صار يقرأ آيات قرآن يهدّي فيها و أنا أبكي مفزوع عليها ...*
*أمي كانت تطالع فينا و لا كأنها تعرفنا ... 
ما كانت بوعيها أصلا ً...
 العرق كان يتصبب منها بغزارة ... و أشوفها تتنفس تنفس مو طبيعي ....* 
*ظلت أمي على ذي الحالة دقايق ... 
و بدت تهدا شوي شوي ...
 رفعت راسها تطالع خالي ثامر و تقول ...* 

*- بسام غرق ...* 

*و خالي يهدي فيها ...* 

*- خلاص قمر ... 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان ...
 خلاص قمر اهدي ...* 

*و يكرر آيات قرآنية ...
 لين هدأت أمي ...
 و طالعت فيني ... و شكلها توها تنتبه لي أو تعرفني ... 
... نادتني و خذتني بحضنها و أنا أبكي و هي تبكي و خالي يهدي فينا ...* 

*- خلاص بدر ... خلها تنام ...* 

*رفعت بصري له معترض ...* 

*- بـ أظل معها ...* 
*- لا بدر ،،
 خلنا نروح المسجد ... ما فيها شي راحت النوبة ...* 

*تركت أمي نايمة على السرير و الوسايد .... 
مغمضة عينها و حالتها زينة ... 
و يوم جينا بنطلع من الغرفة 
سمعناها تقول :* 

*- ( ما أبي أعالج بنته .... )* 

*الجملة الأخيرة اللي سمعناها ،،
 و طلعنا ....* 

*كانت الدموع بعدها بعيني ،،
 و قال لي خالي باستنكار :* 

*- إش بلاك ؟ رجال و تبكي ؟* 
*- ما شفت كيف كانت ؟* 
*- ما هي أول مرة ...
 ما تعودت للحين ؟؟* 
*- بس ما صار لها من جينا البلد ...* 

*من رجعنا البلد ...
هذه أول مرة تجي أمي نوبة الذعر اللي كانت تجيها من فترة لفترة و احنا برى ...* 

*خالي يقول أن هذا صار لها بعد ما شافت أبوي و ناس ثانيين يغرقوا في البحر ...
 قبل ما أنولد أنا ....* 
*و كان دايما يحذرني أني أذكر شي عن الموضوع قدامها و إلا بتمرض و تزيد حالتها أكثر ....* 

*... من هو
 ... سلطان .......؟؟؟* 

**
* *
**

*صحيت من النوم و لقيت نفسي متأخرة شوي ... 
و حسيت روحي تعبانة و ما لي خلق ... 
قلت أبي أتصل بالمستشفى و آخذه يوم إجازة ...
 بس ... 
بسرعة تذكرت المريض الجديد ... 
و قفزت من سريري بسرعة ...* 

*... عندي اليوم شيء مهم لازم أسويه ...* 

*و أنا عند المراية أسرح شعري تذكرت فصوص السبحة الثلاث ...* 
*كانو بإيدي لما نمت ..؟؟؟* 

*و قمت أدور عليهم في السرير و حوله و بكل مكان و لا لقيتهم ... 
وين اختفوا ؟* 

*بس لأن الوقت متأخر ،،
 تجهزت على عجل و طلعت من الغرفة و نزلت الدور الأرضي ...* 

*كان ولدي بدر جالس هناك و أول ما شافني جا يصبح علي و يحضني ...* 

*- هلا بدري ... ها حبيبي متى رديت البارح ؟* 

*ابتسم بخجل و اعترف أنه جا متأخر شوي ،،
 و طالع فيني كأنه يبي يقول شي ...
 بس أنا كنت مستعجلة 
سلمت عليه و طلعت ....* 

*اللحظة اللي طول أمس و أنا قاعدة أعد لها ألف حساب جت أخيراً ....* 

*كنت بالمكتب ،،
 أنتظر والد المريضة يجي عشان أشرح له عن المرض و العلاج ... 
و تفاصيل ثانية ...* 
*بالنسبة لي كطبيبة ،،
 صرت متعودة على هذه الأمور ،،
 لكن ... .... .... ؟* 

*جت الممرضة ... مع سلطان ....* 

*حاولت بكل الطرق ...
 إني أنسى أني كنت أعرف هذا الشخص يوم من الأيام و اتصرف معه كأي والد 
مريضة أعالجها ...* 

*صعب ...
 و الله صعب ... !
إنتوا حاسين فيني ؟؟*


*بمجرد وصلني صوته أول ما دخل و سلم ...
 انتفضت أوصالي كلها ...* 
*هذا هو صوت سلطان ... ما تغير عن أول ...*
*جهور و رنان ...*
*كأنه لا وصل الطبلة يدغدغها !*
*و إذا جا للدماغ يخدره !*
*مع أنه قوي ،،
 بس لا سمعته تتملكني رغبة غريبة في النوم !*


*رفعت عيني بنظرة خاطفة صوب عينه و رديت السلام ...* 
*يا ذيك عيون ... يا ذيك نظرات ...*
*تاخذني فوق في السماء ... 
أحسها ...
 أحسها بحيرة ... و ودي أسبح فيها !*

*أي جنون ... ؟؟؟
إنتوا فاهميني ؟؟*

*أخذت حول أربعين دقيقة و أنا أتكلم معه و أشرح له بعض التفاصيل و أجاوب على أسئلته ...
 وجود الممرضة يمكن عطاني شوية دعم ...* 

*كنت أبي أعرف ... 
هل هو راضي أني أنا ... 
أعالج بنته ؟ 
.. إش قرر ...؟؟؟* 

*سألت في النهاية :* 

*- نبتدي العلاج اليوم ؟* 
*- توكلنا على الله ....*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 


*اللي كان يكلمني كان أب ... 
متعلق بأمل ... أي أمل ... 
لعلاج بنته الوحيدة... مهما يكون ....* 

*رحنا لغرفة الصغيرة ... 
كانت نايمة .. 
و أمها ( منال ) جالسة جنبها ...* 
*و الطريقة اللي كلمتني بها اليوم ...
 تختلف عن الأمس ... !*

*أمس ... 
كان كلامها كله رجاء ...* 
*و اليوم ،،
 كله اعتراض ... !* 

*أنا ... 
تقبلت كل كلامها في كلا الحالتين ... 
و مصرة أني أعاملها كما تعامل أي طبيبة أم وحدة من 
المريضات ...
و أنسى أنها كانت ..
 و لا تزال ... 
أكثر امرأة كرهتها بحياتي ...*
*اللي سرقت مني 
– و لو بدون قصد - 
... حبيب عمري الوحيد ...* 

*في نفس اليوم ،،
 بعد كم ساعة جتني شوق المكتب ...
 و تناقشنا مرة ثانية عن المريضة و العلاج ...* 

*شوق ... 
كانت .. و لو بشكل غير مباشر ...
 تبي توصل لي رسالة محتواها :* 

*( لا تخلي الأمور الشخصية تأثر على تصرفك كطبيبة ... )* 

*أنا ... 
قلت بشكل مباشر ...* 

*- تطمني يا شوق ... 
أنا في المستشفى طبيبة و بس ... 
و أتعامل فقط و فقط على هذا الأساس ....* 

*و على هذا الأساس ... 
بدأنا العلاج المكثف ...
و اللي يتطلب شهور ... و شهور ...*

*في نفس اليوم ...
 بالليل ...
 جاني ولدي بدر ... 
و عطاني الفصوص الثلاث اللي قلبت الغرفة فوق تحت أدور عليها...* 

*- من وين جبتها ...؟؟؟* 
*- آسف يمه شفتها بايدك و أنت نايمه و شلتها ...* 

*أخذت الفصوص ..
 و رجعتهم بالصندوق ... و ولدي بدر يراقبني ...* 

*- يمه ...* 
*- نعم ؟* 
*- إش هذه ؟* 

*ما رديت عليه في البداية ... 
 تالي قلت له ...* 

*- تذكار من شخص عزيز ...* 
*- من هو ؟* 


*ما جاوبت ...* 

*- سلطان ..... ؟ ؟* 


*انتفضت ...
 و التفت له فجأة ... 
و أنا مذهولة ... و طالعت فيه ...
 أبي استشف من نظراته أي شي 
يكون عارفنه أو فاهمنه ...* 

*- أي ... سلطان ... ؟* 
*- ما أدري .... أنت قولي لي ؟* 
*- بدر ...
 بدر من وين جبت الاسم ؟؟؟* 
*-... أنت دايما ترددينه لما ... .... ....* 
*- خلاص بدر ... ارجع دارك ...* 
*- أنا آسف ....* 
*- تصبح على خير ....* 

*الولد كبر ... و صار يفهم ... 
الكوابيس اللي طاردتني طول ها لعمر صارت توحي له بشي .... 
يا رب ...* 

*...أبيه بس ...
 يتجاهل ها الموضوع ...* 


**
* *
**


*ظلت بنت أخوي هبه بالمستشفى فترة طويلة ...
 بين تحسن و انتكاس ... 
و احنا ندري أن العلاج يطول 
و يبهدل ...
 و ما لنا إلا الصبر ...* 

*أخوي سلطان أخذ أجازة طويلة ... تفرغ فيها لعلاج بنته ...
 اللي ما كان شاغل باله شي غيرها ...* 
*أما قمر ...
 فما أظنها صارت تعني له شي ... 
لأنه انشغل باللي أهم منها ...* 

*علاقتي بقمر بدت تنتعش من جديد ...
 و بدينا نتقرب من بعضنا اكثر و أكثر ...* 
*كصديقات و كزميلات عمل ... 
هذا الشي ريحني ....* 

*منال أخيراً تأقلمت مع الوضع ...
 و صارت تتعامل مع قمر على و كأنها طبيبة تشوفها لأول مرة ... 
... كل شي سار بشكل طبيعي ...
و مألوف ....* 

**
* *
**

*فاجأتني قمر لما قالت لي قبل فترة أنها صارت تعالج بنت سلطانوه ،،
 بمحض الصدفة ... !*
*أنا دورت على التعليق المناسب بس ما لقيت ...* 
*ما قدرت أتخيل كيف الوضع ... 
بس الظاهر و الله أعلم أن الأمور تمشي بشكل معقول ...
 و الله يستر من الجاي ... !*

*صحيح الدنيا دوارة ...* 
*ودي التقي بسلطانوه ... الزفت ... 
و أقول له :* 

*- ( شفت يا سلطان ؟
 هذه البنت اللي حطمت قلبها يوم من الأيام ...
 اللي ترملت عشان تنقذ حياتك أنت ...* 
*هذه هي الحين تعالج لك بنتك بعد ...! )* 

*لو أنا مكانها كان رفضت استقبل الحالة و خله يروح يدور على طبيب غيري ...*
*ما ناقص إلا إني أعالج بنت الشخص اللي حطم لي قلبي !
 الله يحطم قلبه و ينتقم منه يا رب !*

*خاطري مرة ... مرة وحدة بس ...
 أشوفه و أتشمت فيه ... 
أبرد حرتي فيه من ذيك السنين ..* 
*عقب كل اللي سواه بصديقتي قمر ... ...* 

*من زمان ... 
و أنا أتمنى ذي الأمنية الشريرة ...*

*و القدر ...
 أتاح لي الفرصة ... و حقق لي إياها ... 
من أوسع الأبواب !* 


**
* *
***
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 


*كل يوم ... أشوف سلطان ...* 
*كل يوم أتكلم معه ...* 
*كل يوم أسلم عليه ...* 

*و اليوم ... 
آخر يوم من دورة العلاج المبدئية ...
 و الصغيرة راح تطلع للبيت أخيراً ...
 كم أسبوع ،،
 و ترجع لمتابعة العلاج بعدين ...* 

*من بكرة ما راح أقدر أشوفه ...
 و لا أسمع صوته ...* 
*قمر ... 
أكيد جنيت ِ ؟ إش اللي جالسة تفكرين فيه ...؟؟؟
 معقول ......؟؟* 

*و الدكتور هيثم بيرد أول الأسبوع الجاي ... 
و راح أحول عليه الحالة ذي ...
 و ابتعد عن سلطان ...
 و عن منال ... 
و عن الماضي و ذكرياته ...* 

*ذا الإحساس قتلني ...
 كيف تكون عندي فرصة أي فرصة ... 
من أي نوع ؟
... أني أشوفه ... و أفرط فيها ...؟؟؟* 

*قطع علي حبل أفكاري المجنونة صوت الهاتف ،،
 كانت سلمى تأكد علي عزومة العشاء الليلة في بيتها ...* 

*و في نفس الوقت ،،
 جا سلطان يحمل بنته ،،
 و معه زوجته يستفسروا عن آخر التعليمات قبل ما يطلعوا من المستشفى رادين للبيت ....* 

*البنت بعد شوي صارت تصيح و أخذتها أمها و طلعت بها تهديها ...
 و اللي ظل بالمكتب ... 
أنا و سلطان ...* 

*عطيته ( كرت) موعد للمتابعة في عيادتي بعد كم يوم ... 
أخذ الورقة ... 
و شكرني و سلم ... و راح طالع ...* 

*أنا ...... 
نقلت نظري لشاشة الكمبيوتر اللي قدامي أتظاهر أني أسوي شي ،،
 و في الواقع كنت أراقبه و هو يمشي للباب ...* 

*- قمره ....* 

*وهو ماسك الباب ،،
 قبل ما يطلع ... 
فجأة ...
 و دون سابق إنذار ... ناداني 
... قمره ...* 
*قمره .. الاسم اللي كان دايماً يناديني فيه ...
 بنبرة تختلف عن اللي كان قبل شوي ...
 يخاطبني بها ......* 

*حوّلت أنظاري من شاشة الكمبيوتر إلى عيونه مباشرة .... 
و هناك ... 
تعلقت ...* 

*ما قدرت أبعد عيني عن عينه ... 
أسرتني غصباً علي ...* 

*و هو بعد ... 
ظل مركز في عيني ...
 لأول مرة ... 
من التقينا قبل كم أسبوع ...* 

*مرة ثانية ...
 رن الهاتف و قطع علي لحظة العمر ...*
*و بعد كانت سلمى 
– الله يسامحها – 
تأكد علي أجيب بدر معي !* 
*هذا وقته يا سلمى ؟؟؟* 

*لما خلصت المكالمة كان هو 
... اختفى ...* 
*طالعت صوب الباب ...
 و استقرت عيني عند نفس الموضع اللي كانت عينه فيه قبل ثواني ...
 وين راح ... 
ليه راح ...* 
*ارجع يا سلطان ....* 

*كان يبي يقول شي ...
 متأكدة 
... بس .... ....*

*رجعت البيت و أنا طايرة من الفرح ...
 كأني بنت مراهقة تنقال لها كلمة حب لأول مرة !
 ما ادري وش صار بي ...
يمكن جنيت ...؟ 
إلا أكيد جنيت ...* 

*كانت ليلة الخميس ،،
 تعشينا أنا و ولدي بدر عند سلمى ... 
و بعد العشاء راح الأولاد يلعبوا كورة بمكان قريب ...
 و جلسنا أنا و سلمى نسولف ...* 

*كنت مبتهجة بشكل ملحوظ ...
 بس كتمت السر بصدري و إلا كان تقول عني سلمى ... 
مجنونة من جد ....* 

*طبعاً جبنا سيرة بنت سلطان ...
 و عرفت مني سلمى تفاصيل أكثر عن الموضوع ،،
 بس و لا حاولت تثير شي من الماضي ....* 

*و زي ما احنا كنا مبسوطين ،، كانت عيلة سلطان بعد مبسوطة ...* 

**
* *
**

*سوينا عشاء كبير ... 
و عزمنا خالتي أم منال و بناتها و أولادها ...
 بالإضافة إلى عيلتنا احنا ... 
فصار البيت مليان ناس ... 
و كلنا كنا مبسوطين أن بنت أخوي هبه طلعت من المستششفى بالسلامة ....* 

*حالتها احسن بكثير من أول ما مرضت و أول ما أخذت العلاج المكثف ...* 
*كلنا كنا فرحانين و أخوي أكثرنا ...
 أخيراً ارتاح ولو مؤقتاً ... 
و الليلة بتنام بنته بحضنه و عيونهم قريرة و متهنية ....* 

*رديت البيت و أنا مرتاحة و صليت لله شكر ...
 و دعيته أنه يشفيها تماماً من المرض ... 
و يريح بالي و بال أخوي المسكين ....* 

*بعدها بكم يوم ....
 عرفت أن الدنيا كانت 
... بس ...
 تضحك علينا ...* 

*قبل ما يحين موعدها بالمستشفى ... 
بنت أخوي فجأة انتكست حالتها بشكل كبير ...* 
*داهمتها نوبة تقيؤ حادة ...
 و شالها أبوها و راح طاير بها على المستشفى ...* 

*كان الوقت نص الليل ...
 أنا ما دريت إلا يوم ثاني ... 
لما اتصل علي و قال لي أنها بالعناية المركزة ....* 

*يوم وصلت ...
 شفت البنت مسدوحة على السرير ... 
و أخوي يبكي ... و منال تنوح ...* 

*و بعد شوي وصلت طبيبتها ،،
 الدكتورة قمر ... 
و معها كانت ... سلمى ....
 و دكتور ثاني ...* 

*سلطان لما شاف قمر قام يقص لها وش صار ،،
 و هو مو قادر يمنع دموعه من أنها تسيل غصباً عنه ....* 

*قمر جت تفحص على هبه ...
 و هي تحاول تكرر عبارات تطمنهم بها ...
 لكن من صوتها كان واضح أنها 
هي بنفسها مو متطمنة ...* 

*قلوبنا كانت متعلقة بكل حركة تسويها و كل إشارة ...
 نبي نعرف ... 
بنتنا بخير ؟؟ وش صار لها ؟؟
 و متى تصحى ...؟؟؟* 

*قمر قالت موجهة خطابها لسلطان :* 

*- هي نايمة من تأثير الأدوية بس تصحى راح تكون أفضل إن شاء الله ...* 
*- إش صار لها ؟ و ليه ؟* 
*- أنا شرحت لكم أن هذه أشياء ممكن تصير أي لحظة خلال فترة العلاج ...* 

*تكلم الحين الدكتور الثاني :* 

*- ياجماعة المريضة مستقرة الآن تفضلوا لو سمحتوا هذه غرفة العناية المكزة و ما يصير نتجمع كلنا هنا ...* 

*قال كذا و نقل أنظاره بيننا ،،
أنا ... و سلطان ... و منال ...* 
*كان هدفه أن حنا نطلع من الغرفة و يظل هو و قمر يتناقشوا ....* 

*ما أحد منا تحرك ... 
حتى سلمى ،،
 و اللي جاية دون داعي ظلت واقفة بمكانها ...
و عينها كانت على اخوي سلطان ... 
كأنها ... 
كأنها ما صدقت تشوفه مكسور عشان تتشفى فيه .... !*

*قمر بعدها تكلمت ...* 

*- تفضلوا معي لو سمحتوا ...* 

*منال ما تحركت شبر واحد ... 
 سلطان ظل متررد ... 
و بعدين جا معنا أنا و قمر ... 
أما سلمى فانشغلت مع مريض ثاني ...* 

*في مكتبها ...
 جلسنا أنا و أخوي المنهار ... مو قادر حتى يفتح فمه يقول شي ...*
*كان الدور الآن كله مرتكز على قمر ...* 

*- ما فيها شي ...
 و ما راح يتكرر مرة ثانية إن شاء الله مع العلاج اللي راح نضيفه لأدويتها ...*
*... و إن شاء الله بكرة تطلع من العناية المركزة ....* 

*رفع أخوي عينه تجاهها متعلق بكلمتها الأخيرة ......* 

*- بكرة تطلع من العانية ؟ صحيح ؟* 
*- ...نعم ...* 
*- وش فيها بنتي ؟ صار شي بمخها ؟* 

*سأل أخوي سؤال يائس ...* 

*- لا أبداً ... بعد الشر ...* 
*- ليه صار لها كذا بالتالي ؟؟؟* 

*قمر ما جاوبت ... 
القلق تفجر بقلب أخوي و قال ...* 

*- أرجوك قمره ... إذا فيه شي علميني ...* 

*جا صوت قمر مبحوح ... و هي تقول :* 

*- ... ما فيه شي جديد ... 
لو فيه قلت لكم
 ... و ...
 و على كل ... 
من بكرة الدكتور هيثم راح يتابع علاجها و تقدر تسأله عن كل شي ...* 

*تفاجأت ... 
و أخوي بعد ... 
و طالعنا في بعض و تالي فيها ...* 

*- الدكتور هيثم ؟؟* 
*- هذا اللي كان معنا بغرفة العناية ...
 أنا حولت الحالة عليه و صار يعرف عنها كل شي ...* 
*- ليه ......؟؟؟ فيه شي .....؟؟؟* 
*- لا ... لا ...* 

**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 


*كان بودي أصرخ ...* 
*لأني ما عدت قادرة أتحمل ... حرام عليكم ...* 
*أشوف سلطان قدامي متحطم ...* 
*و أظل صامدة و جامدة ؟* 
*تبوني أعالج بنته و هي عندها أخبث الأمراض و ألعنها ...* 
*و أشوفه كل يوم يتعذب معها ...* 
*ما اقدر ...* 
*ما أقدر ...*
*ما أقدر ...*  
*اللي اسعفني به لساني ذيك اللحظة كان ...*  
*- لأني باخذ أجازة فترة ...*  
*و كان جواب مقنع ...* 
*سلطان ...* 
*قال ...*  
*- توصوا فيها يا قمره أرجوك ..*
*و إذا فيه أي علاج أفضل بأي مكان بالعالم قولوا لنا عنه ...*  
*مسكت اللي باقي من قلبي بصدري ...* 
*و قلت ...* 
*- العلاج هنا أو بأي مكان هو نفسه ...*
*ما يحتاج توصية ...* 
*هذا واجبنا ...*  
***
** **
*** 
*بعدما طلع سلطان ...*
*انهار القناع اللي كانت قمر مخبية شعورها الحقيقي خلفه ...* 
*رمت راسها على طاولة المكتب و تنهدت ...* 
*جيت لعندها ...*  
*- قمر ؟؟؟*  
*رفعت راسها و طالعتني ....*  
*- فيه شي ما تبين تقولينه لنا ...؟؟* 
*- إش أخبي ؟ أنت عارفة إش المرض ذا ...* 
*- ليه حولتيها لدكتور ثاني ...؟؟؟* 
*- لأني ... لأني ...* 
*... لأني ما استحمل يا شوق ... ما استحمل ....*  
*تأكدت من أن الدكتورة قمر هي قمر زمان ...* 
*و أن قلب الدكتورة قمر ...* 
*هو قلب قمر زمان ...*
*و أن وجود سلطان و قمر في حياة بعضهم البعض ...* 
*راح يفتح جروح الماضي و يسبب جروح جديدة ...*
*لازم الدكتور هيثم هو اللي يتولى العلاج ...* 
*و نسد أي باب ممكن يفتح علينا طرق للورا ...* 
***
** **
*** 
*يوم ثاني ...* 
*مريت على البنت بالعناية و شفت أوضاعها متحسنة ...*
*و اقترحت على الدكتور هيثم يطلعها من العناية ،،*
*و خلال الكم يوم اللي تلوا ...*
*كنت أجي كل يوم اتطمن عليها بنفسي ...* 
*و اتطمن ... على ... سلطان ....* 
*طلعت بنت سلطان من المستشفى بعد كم يوم ...* 
*و جتني في موعدها بالعيادة بعدها بفترة ،،*
*مع أبوها و أمها ...* 
*كانت حالتها طيبة و طمنت أهلها عليها ...*  
*سلطان فاجأني ...*
*و قال أنه يبي يتابع عندي لأني بديت العلاج معها من البداية ...* 
*وبس انا صرت ..*
*أتابع الحالة من بعيد ...*
*مع الدكتور هيثم ...*  
*حالة البنت تحسنت كثير ...* 
*و آخر مرة جتني بالعيادة كانت مليانة حيوية و نشاط و مرح ..* 
*و أبوها يراقبها* 
*بكل سرور ...* 
*و أنا أراقبه هو ... بكل راحة ...*  
*و مرت مدة ...* 
*و البنت بين انتكاس و تحسن ...* 
*و أهلها بين الرجاء و الخوف ...* 
*بين الأمل و اليأس ...* 
*... بين الحياة و الموت ...*  
*أخذت أجازة كم يوم عشان زواج أخوي ثامر ...* 
*ريحت فيها و انبسطت ،،*
*بس ظل بالي مشغول ... إلى حد ما ....*  
*بعد العرس بكم ليلة ...*
*زارتنا أم الدكتور هيثم و أخته ...* 
*يخطبوني لولدهم ... !*  
*طبعاً بالنسبة لي كانت مفاجأة الموسم ،،*
*اللي ضحكت منها ضحك ما ضحكته من زمن ...*
*لكن أمي أخذت الموضوع بكل جدية ...* 
*و طلبت من أخوالي يسألون عليه !*  
*أنا أصلاً حاذفة هذا الموضوع من حياتي نهائياً ...* 
*ما أدري وش بلاه الدكتور هيثم ؟* 
*عاد ما لقى غيري ؟*
*و بعدين وش فيها زوجته الأولى عشان يفكر يتزوج غيرها ؟؟*  
*بصراحة تجاهلت الموضوع ،،*
*و رجعت للعمل و لا كأن شي صاير ....*  
*اللي صدمني ،،*
*هو أن الخبر كان منتشر بالمستشفى ..*
*و صار الكل يعرف أنه الدكتور هيثم متقدم لي ...* 
*وضع أزعجني بالمرة ...*
*و صار التجاهل ما ينفع ...*  
*تنومت هبه مرة ثانية عشان تبدأ المرحلة الثانية من العلاج ،،*
*و في هالمرة رافقها أبوها ،، الظاهر أن أمها* 
*ما قدرت تاخذ أجازة من عملها ...*  
*جينا نمر عليهم الصباح ،،*
*و شفت سلطان ...* 
*كان وجهه مستبشر خير و معنوياته مرتفعة ...*
*لأن بنته* 
*كانت بحالة ممتازة ...*  
*كل يوم أمر على البنت ..* 
*كل يوم أشوف سلطان ... و أتكلم معه ...* 
*كل يوم ..*
*قلبي يتعلق به ...*
*أكثر و أكثر ...*
*كل يوم أنا أنجن ...*
*و أدري أني في خطأ كبير* 
*... بس ...* 
*ما أقدر أبتعد ...*  
*رغم أن الكلام اللي كان بيننا ...* 
*ما يتعدى كلام طبيبة و والد مريضة*
*... بس كنت ...* 
*أحس بانتعاش بقلبي ...* 
*و أرتاح كل ما شفته و سمعته ...* 
*أما الدكتور هيثم ،،*
*عاملته بشكل عادي جداً ...* 
*و هو بعد ما حاول يخرج عن النطاق المألوف ...* 
*يوم من الأيام ،، رجعت البيت و شفت أمي تنتظرني ...* 
*حاصرتني بموضوع الزواج و أنا رفضته نهائياً ...*
*و طلبت منها تتصل عليهم و تبلغهم الرد ...* 
*و الظاهر أنها ما اقتنعت ،،*
*و بدل من كذا اتصلت على صديقتي سلمى و اقنعتها أنها تتكلم معي ...* 
*و تحاول فيني ...*  
*- فيه شيء مو بزين ؟* 
*- لا يا سلمى مو رفضي للرجال نفسه ،،*
*إنما للزواج ذاته ...* 
*- اعتقد يا قمر إنها فرصة ممتازة ...*
*طبيب يشتغل معك ...*
*و ما به شي ينعاب ...* 
*راح تقضي حياتك بس ...* 
*بين العمل و ولدك بدر ؟* 
*بكرة يكبر و يتزوج و ينشغل عنك و تصيري وحيدة ...*  
*سلمى لفتت انتباهي لشي ...* 
*ما كنت أفكر فيه من قبل ...* 
*أن بدر ...* 
*في يوم من الأيام راح يتزوج و يرتبط بانسانة غيري ...*
*تصير عنده الأهم ...* 
*صحيح الكلام هذا تو الناس عليه ،،*
*و هو لسا بالمتوسطة* 
*... لكن ....* 
*سمحت لنفسي أنها تاخذ فرصة قصيرة للتفكير ...* 
*يمكن يكون كلامها صحيح ... ؟*




*... يتبع ...*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قصه رااااااااااااااااائعه رااااااااائعه
احداث مؤلمه ومفجعه جدااااااا
بين حزن وفرح خوف وامل
ولكن لايزل الحب قائم....
تسلمين يالغلا على الطرح المميز
عسى ماشرانتظرتك الامس بفراغ الصبر
ان شاءالله المانع خير
لكي مني كل الشكروتقدير
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن موفقه
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك المميــــــــز

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> قصه رااااااااااااااااائعه رااااااااائعه
> احداث مؤلمه ومفجعه جدااااااا
> بين حزن وفرح خوف وامل
> ولكن لايزال الحب قائم....
> تسلمين يالغلا على الطرح المميز
> عسى ماشرانتظرتك الامس بفراغ الصبر
> ان شاءالله المانع خير
> لكي مني كل الشكروتقدير
> دمتي بحفظ الرحمن موفقه
> لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك المميــــــــز



 


*غاليتي دمعة هلا ومرحبا بك*

*مسامحه تركتك تنتظرين ،،* 

*ماشر حبيبتي بس كان عندنا زواج ،،*

*عقبالك ياقلبي ،،*

*وتعرفي هالسوالف الرجعه دايم متأخر ،،*

*وما قدرت اسهر اكثر لأن عندي دوام الصباح ،،*

*وسامحيني مرة ثانيه تركتك تنتظرين ،،*

*بس عوضنا الليلة اللي بعدها* 

*ومشكورة حبيتي من كل قلبي على السؤال*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

الحلقة الخامسة عشر 
* * * * * * * * 
تتزوجيني ؟؟



[ تتزوجيني ؟؟ ]


كنت بالمستشفى ،،
 في الصباح ... 
و كالعادة مرينا أنا و الدكتور هيثم و بقية الفريق على مرضانا ... 
و من ضمنهم 
... هبه ... 

الصغيرة تعودت علي و تعودت عليها ... 
و المرات اللي تكون فيها بصحة زينة تكون في قمة المرح و خفة الدم ... 

يوم جينا نطلع ...
 ناداني سلطان ... 

- دكتورة لحظة لو سمحت ِ ... 

البقية طلعوا ...
 و رجعت أنا للداخل و سألته ... 

- خير ؟؟ 

بدا لي متردد ...
 بس اتخذ القرار ،، و سألني فجأة : 

- صحيح ... بتتزوجين الدكتور هيثم ؟ 

تفاجأت
 ... ذهلت ... 
اندهشت بكل معنى الكلمة ! ... 

كان هذا آخر سؤال أتوقعه من سلطان ... 

ما رديت ...
 فقال : 

- الخبر صحيح إذن ؟ 
- ... كيف وصلك ؟ 
- مو مهم ... 
- ليش تسأل ؟ 
- صحيح أو لا ؟
 بس أبيك تقولين لي ؟ 
- ... نعم ... صحيح .... 

قلتها ،،
 ما ادري كيف ،،
 و استأذنت و طلعت بسرعة ... 

اللي قاهرني ... 
أن الخبر انتشر في المستشفى ما اعرف من أي مصدر ...
و هو حتى للآن بعده ما صار .... 

لكن ... سلطان ... 
ليه سألني هذا السؤال ...؟؟؟ 


*
* *
*


جيت أزور بنت أخوي بدري اليوم ،،
 ما شاء الله صحتها متحسنة كثير 
... مع ذلك ... 
استغربت للشرود اللي مسيطر على أخوي سلطان ... 

- بإيش تفكر ؟ أكيد بالشغل ؟ 
- لا ... 
أي شغل و أي بلوي ... يكفيني اللي أنا فيه ... 

نبرته ما أعجبتني ،،
 و سألته بقلق : 

- خير أخوي ؟
 هبه ...
صار عليها شي جديد لا سمح الله ؟ 
- لا الحمد لله ... 
الحمد لله تطيب كل يوم افضل ... 
- وش فيك أجل ؟
 إذا مو هبه و لا الشركة ... 
وش شاغل بالك ........؟؟؟ 


من النظرة اللي طالعني بها ...
 عرفت ...
 أن ( قمر ) ... معنية بالموضوع !

- مو كانت الدكتورة تبي تحول هبه
للدكتور هيثم ؟ 

سألته هذا السؤال و قصدي أجيب سيرتها بشكل ( غير مباشر ) ، ،
و جبت الهدف ! 
قال : 

- الدكتور هيثم هذا من وين أصله ؟
 ما هو من ديرتنا ... 
- و الله ما أدري ... 
- هو متزوج و عنده عيال ... 
- يمكن ...
 ما عندي أي فكرة ! 
- منفصل عن زوجته أو شي ؟؟ 

طالعته باستغراب ... 
- و أنا إيش دراني ؟ 
و بعدين وش علينا منه ؟؟؟ 

تنهد أخوي ،،
 و بعدين ...
قال ... ببساطة ... 
- يبي يتزوج قمره ..... 


وقفت بمكاني ... 
أحاول استوعب الموقف ...
 و عدت الجملة أتأكد من سمعي : 

- يبي يتزوج قمره ؟؟ 
قمر ؟؟؟ 
- نعم .... 

كنت مندهشة ...
 بس الموضوع في النهاية ... 
ما لنا أي دخل فيه ... 
قلت : 

- طيب ! الله يهنيه بها ! 

و كأني رميت شرارة على برميل بنزين ! 

وقف أخوي سلطان فجأة ...
 و وجه احمر ... 
و عض على أسنانه و شد على إيده ... 
و قال ... 

- أكون مجنون لو ...
 تركتها تضيع من إيدي مرة ثانية ... 

الجملة كانت ... 
خطيرة ... 
و خطيرة جداً ...
 بين التصديق و التكذيب قلت : 

- سلطان ؟ وش تقصد ؟ 
- ما اتركها له أبد .... 
- سلطان !!! 
أنت ... وش تقول ؟؟؟
 ... الظاهر يا أخوي مرض بنتك ... طير عقلك من جد ! 


في اللحظة ذي جت منال ...
 و أسرعت صوب بنتها تشيلها بحضنها بفرح و قرة عين ...
...و انقطع الموضوع عند ذي اللحظة ... 

بس النظرة اللي كانت بعين أخوي ،،
 أنذرتني بشي رهيب ... 
الله يجيب العواقب سليمة !
*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 

*بعد المغرب ،،
 كنت جالسة بغرفتي أتصفح مجلة ودي أشغل نفسي بأي شي ...
 يبعدني عن التفكير بسؤال سلطان ... 
 و دق علي ولدي بدر الباب ،،
 و دخل ...* 

*- هلا بدري ....* 

*ولدي ظل واقف عند الباب متردد ...
 يدخل أو يطلع .... 
اللي خلاني استنتج أنه فيه شي ...* 

*- بدر ... تعال إيش فيك ؟؟؟* 

*جا ولدي متردد و جلس جنبي ...
 و حسم أمره و قالها مباشرة :*

*- يمه أنت ِ راح تتزوجين ؟* 


*السؤال كان مصحوب باستياء ...
 ولدي و أعرفه زين ...* 

*- من قال لك ؟* 
*- أدري يمه ،،
 حتى لو حاولتوا أنت ِ و جدتي تخبوا عني ...* 

*ابتسمت ،،
 و قلت ...( خلني أختبر ردة فعله ) ! ...* 

*- طيب بدري ... فرضاً هذا صحيح 
... أنت وش رايك ؟* 

*طالعني بدر بنظرة غريبة ما عمري شفتها بعينه من قبل 
... و قال ...* 

*- رايي ممكن يغير شي ؟* 
*- أكيد حبيبي ... ! وش رايك ؟* 
*- إذا أنت تزوجت بتروحين عني 
... يعني ...
 لا أب و لا أم بعد ؟؟* 


*قطع قلبي بالكلمة اللي قالها ... 
شديته صوبي و ضميته لصدري ...* 

*- يا بعد عمري يا وليدي ...
 بدر حبيبي أنا لا يمكن أروح عنك ...
 أنا أمك و أنا أبوك و أنا كل اللي تبي ...* 
*- إذا تزوجت ... 
بـ أروح أعيش بيت جدتي مع عميني ...* 
*خالي راح ...
 و أنت بتروحين ...
 و أظل وحدي بالبيت ؟* 


*الظاهر أن الولد ... 
مو بس عرف ... 
إلا و جلس يدبر و يفكر و يصرّف أموره المستقبلية ...* 

*- آه ! 
قول أنك تبيني أتزوج عشان تروح تعيش عندهم !؟* 

*قلت له بمرح ،،
 ورد على طول :* 

*- لا ما أبيك تتزوجين ....* 

*و استدرك ،،
 و أضاف :* 

*- إلا إذا أنت ِ تبين كذا ...* 

*ابتسمت و قلت له ...* 
*- لا حبيبي ،،
 أنا ما أبي أتزوج أصلاً ...
 تطمنت ؟؟؟* 

*و في نفس اليوم ،،
 خليت أمي تتصل بهم و تعتذر ....* 


*في اليوم التالي ... 
الدكتور هيثم و للمرة الأولى انتهز أول فرصة مناسبة ،،
و قال لي فجأة :* 
*- دكتورة قمر ... 
أتمنى تعيدي النظر في موضوعنا ...* 
*ما راح أعتبره رد نهائي الحين ...*


*( و الله بلوة !
 ناقصتنك أنا بعد !*
*بعدين ما انت متزوج و خالص ! 
وش تبي فيني ؟؟*
*وش شايف فيني ؟ ... 
على بالك أنا أقدر أشوفك !؟ 
عاميني العسل عن كل رجال الدنيا إذا ما تدري ! )*



*لما جينا نمر على هبه ... 
جا الدكتور هيثم يداعبها شوي ...
 شالها بحضنه ...
 ثواني و قامت تبكي ...* 
*... و مدت إيدها صوبي فجيت و أخذتها من عنده أهدّيها ...* 

*هي كانت متعودة علي ...
 و سكتت بحضني ...* 
*سلطان كان يراقب ...* 
*لما جيت أبي أحطها على سريرها جا هو يبي ياخذها من عندي ...* 
*صار قدامي مباشرة ... 
يفصلني عنه بس هبه ...* 
*مد إيده و أخذها ...
 و همس لي بصوت خافت :* 

*- قمرة أبي أتكلم معك ...* 

*عطيته البنت ... 
و ابتعدت للورا .... 
أو بالأحرى ( انتفضت ) للورا ...* 

*معقولة ... 
ما زال نفس الإحساس اللي كنت أحس به قبل 13 سنة ... 
ما زال عايش بداخلي ... ؟؟؟* 

*لحظتها الزمن رجع للورا ... 
عمر طويل ...* 
*كأني أشوفه مثل ما كنت أشوفه قبل 13 سنة ...* 
*معقول ... 
أنه ما زال لوجوده ... في الحيز حواليني 
... نفس التأثير .... ؟؟؟* 


*- يالله يا دكتورة قمر ...
 ودّي نراجع مع بعض الملف من أول ...* 

*كان الدكتور هيثم هو اللي تكلم ...
 و طلعنا من الغرفة و سلطان ...
 يشيعنا بنظراته ....* 


*أعدنا أنا و الدكتور هيثم مراجعة ملف هبه الطبي و سوّينا بعض التعديلات في خطة العلاج ...* 
*كنا موجودين عند مقر الممرضات ...
 و كان باب غرفة هبة مفتوح ... 
و أقدر أشوف سلطان كل شوي يطل من الباب ...* 

*بعد ما خلصنا رجعت مكتبي ...
 و شوي ...
 و رن الهاتف ...* 

*- نعم ؟* 
*- أهلاً ... قمره ...* 

*تفاجأت ...
 بلعت ريقي ... 
كان سلطان ...* 

*- أهلاً ...* 
*رديت باستغراب ... 
 و قال :* 

*- عسى مو بمشغولة ؟* 
*- لا ... تفضل 
 بغيت شي .....؟؟؟* 
*- ممكن أجي مكتبك ؟* 
*- خير ؟ فيه شي ؟* 
*- أبي أكلمك بشي خاص ...* 

*تسارعت دقات قلبي ...
 وش يبي مني سلطان ... 
على الصعيد الخاص ... ؟؟؟* 

*- في الواقع ... 
ما تقدر تجي مكتبي وحدك ...* 
*- بس هذا ... موضوع خاص جداً ...* 

*زادت سرعة نبضات قلبي ...
 و سيطر علي الفضول ...* 

*- قول ... خير ... ؟؟؟* 
*- ما ينفع كذا ....* 
*- زين ...
 بأحاول أمر على هبه بعد شوي ...* 

*كنت خايفة ...
 و صابني توتر شديد ... 
وش يبي سلطان مني ؟؟؟* 

*و اللي صار أني انشغلت ... 
و لا قدرت أمر عليها لين جا وقت الزيارة ...* 
*لما رحت ...
 كانت شوق و منال موجودين ... 
و مروري صار ( للتحية ) لا أكثر ...* 


*أول ما وصلت ...
شفت مشهد هدني ...* 

*كان سلطان جالس مع منال على السرير جنباً لجنب .. وبين إيديهم كانت الصغيرة هبه يلاعبوها 
و يضحكوا بسعادة ...* 

*مشهد طبيعي ... 
أم وأب و طفلتهم ... إيش اللي خلاني اتأثر ...؟؟* 

*ضحكات سلطان كانت توصل قلبي قبل إذني ...
 و منال مرة تمسك بإيد بنتها و مرة بإيده ... 
كانوا مبسوطين لدرجة أنهم ما انتبهوا لي مباشرة ...* 

*شوق كانت أول من شافني و قامت تسلم علي ...* 
*طبعاً منال ما قامت من مكانها بس ردت التحية من بعيد 
... أما سلطان ...* 
*الظاهر أنه نسى الموضوع اللي كان ... 
يبي يكلمني فيه ......* 

**
* *
*
**
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :*
 

ظلت منال مع بنتها ،،
 و طلعنا أنا و أخوي بنرد البيت مع نهاية وقت الزيارة ... 
كنت أبي أرجع بيتي بس أخوي أخذني معه لبيته يقول فيه موضوع يبيني فيه ... 


- وش رايك لو ترتاح أنت اليوم ...
 نام لك شوي ... 
و نأجل الموضوع لبكرة ؟ 

قلت له لما شفته يمدد ذراعه و يسترخي
على الكنبة ،،
 و شكله مجهد ... 
لكن رد علي: 

- لا يا شوق ... أبـ أدخل بالموضوع على طول ... 
- خير ؟ 
- أبي ... أتزوج قمره .... 



طبعاً .. 
ما فيه داعي أشرح لكم كيف كان وقع الجملة علي ... 
اللي قدرت أطلع به من المفاجأة هي ضحكة طويلة ...
 غصباً علي ... 
ضحكت لين عبس وجه أخوي وقال :

- شوق أنا جاد ...
 أبيك تعرفي رايها ....

طالعت به الحين بنظرة جدية ... 

- سلطان ... روح نام ...! 
... أنت تعبان كثير ... و محتاج أسبوع نوم ... 
- شوق 
- و ما يحتاج توصّلني ...
 باتصل على ياسر يجيني ... 

بالفعل رفعت سماعة الهاتف و اتصلت على زوجي ... 

أخوي ظل جالس بمكانه بنفس الوضع ... 
ما قال شي ... 
لما جيت بـ اطلع وقفت عند الباب ...
 و التفت له و طالعته بتأمل ... 
ما كان يطالع فيني ...
 كان شارد التفكير ... سارح النظرات ... 

قلت : 

- مع السلامة ... 
- مع السلامة .... 

قالها ببساطة و شرود ... 
قلقت من ردة فعله هذي ... سألته : 

- سلطان إش تفكر فيه ؟ أنت مدرك وش قاعد تقول ؟ 

طالعني بتركيز ...
 و قال بمرارة ... 

- ودي أرتاح .... 
أنا ما صدقت أنها رجعت ...
 يجي ياخذها ببساطة ؟؟

- و أنت على بالك أنها ... 
ممكن تفكر فيك ؟ ممكن تقبل بك ؟
 بعد كل اللي صار ... ؟؟؟
اصحى يا سلطان ! 
و إلا أقول ... لا ... نام !
 روح نام عشان تنعش عقلك اللي انجن ... 


سمعت ( هرن ) سيارة ياسر ...
 و استأذنت و طلعت .. 


*
* *
*


النوم ضل طريقه لعيني هذه الليلة ... 
سلطان كان شاغل تفكيري ... 
و صورته و هو جنب منال ... 
و إيدها بإيده ... يضحكوا سوى ...
 ما فارقت عيني لحظة وحدة ... 
ليه ؟ 
هل ... للآن ... بعدني ... ؟؟؟ 

بغيت أواجه نفسي
... أنا ...
 رجعت مثل أول ...
 حب سلطان استيقظ بقلبي بعد نومه طويلة ... 
ما لازم أسمح ... 
لنفسي أنجرف أكثر ... 
لازم أوقف عند هذا الحد ... 
لازم أنسى أني 
... إمرأة ... 
و إن اللي ينبض بداخلي 
.. هو قلب ... 
... و مو مثل ...
 أي قلب ... 

من بكرة ...
 راح أنسحب ...
 و أترك علاج هبه على الدكتور هيثم ...
 كلياً ... 
الدكتور هيثم ... 
عنده العلاج ... و عنده الحل ...


و جا بكرة ... 
و سويت اللي ببالي 
... بس ... 
بغيت أمر أسلم على هبه 
... بالأحرى ... 
على أبو هبه ... 
مجرد سلام ... قبل الرحيل ..
و تفاجأت بأن منال هي اللي كانت مرافقة بنتها ...
 و كرهت الحظ اللي ما خلاني أشوفه للمرة الأخيرة ... 
و كرهتها هي بعد أكثر ... 
و صورة إيدها اللي بيد سلطان ما زالت ملازمتني ... 
أدري أنه مالي أي حق في هذا الشعور ... 
زوج و زوجته ،، رجل و امرأته ...
 أنا وش دخلني بينهم ؟؟
 لكن ...
غصباً علي ... 
اعذروني .... 


*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 
مر يومين ...
 ما شفت فيهم سلطان ...
 حسيت نفسي مضيعة شي ... 
فاقدة شي ... ناقصني شي ... 

يوم ثالث ،،
 أنا جالسة بمكتبي ... جتني مكالمة من سلطان ... 
قال أنه ملاحظ شي بجلد هبه و يبيني أفحص عليها ... 
عرفت بكذا أنه جا المستشفى بدل منال ...
 ( كانوا يتناوبوا في مرافقة بنتهم )،،
 و كنت أبى أقول له 
يبلغ الدكتور هيثم ،،
 و اللي هو المسؤول الوحيد عنه هبة الحين ،،
 بس خفت يحسبني من سلمت ملف البنت لغيري ما عدت مهتمة بالطفلة ... 

رحت لغرفة هبه ..
.. كنت ...
 مشتاقة أشوفهم هم الإثنين .... 
لما وصلت ...
 شفت البنت نايمة ... 
سلمت و سألت : 

- خير ؟ 
- طفح خفيف بالجلد بس ودي تتأكدوا أنه مو بشي كبير ... 

و أشّر لي على بقعة صغيرة في ساق البنت ،،
 ما لها أهمية ... 

- تطمن ... ما هو بشي ... 
- الحمد لله ... 

يوم جيت أبى أطلع قال : 

- وينك ما جيتي مع الفريق اليوم ؟ 
- ... ما جا الدكتور هيثم ؟
 هو اللي مسؤول عن هبه الحين ... 
- و أنت ِ ؟ 
- أنا ...
 أنا بامر اتطمن عليها من وقت لوقت ... 
- و أنا ؟ 

طالعت بسلطان
 ... فجأة ... 
على كلمة ( و أنا ... ) 
... و أضاف : 

- ما تبي تطمني علي ...؟ 

هم شعورين بغوا يذبحوني لحظتها .... 
الخوف من أنه يقصد إنه هو ( سلطان ) به شي أنا ما أعرف عنه ،،
 و يبيني اتطمن عليه ... 
أو أنه يقصد 
... إني اسأل عنه ... 
عن ( العسل ) ... 


قلت و الكلمة واقفة بحلقي : 

- خير ...؟
 ... فيه شي لا سمح الله ؟ 
- لا ،، الحمد لله ... 

هو يقصد إذن ... 
إنه يبيني أسأل عنه ... ؟
 ... سلطان يبيني أسأل عنه ...؟ 

تحركت صوب الباب و أنا أقول : 

- دام كذا ،،
 و اثنينكم بخير و الحمد لله 
... يالله استأذن .... 

عطيته ظهري و جيت باطلع بس استوقفني ... 

- قمره ... 

تجمدت مكاني 
... و ببطء ... 
رديت التفت عليه ...
 بخوف ... بتردد ...
 وجت عيني بعينه ... و آه من عينه ... 
صهرت كل الجليد اللي أجبرته يلف حواليني مثل الحصن ،،
 و غلت الماء اللي سال منه ،، و بخرته ،،
 و حرقت البخار بعد !


- ... نعم ... ؟ 
- ... تتزوجيني ...؟ 


الكلمة ...
ثقبت الطبلة و اخترقتها ... 
دوت بالراس ... 
هزت القلب ... زلزلت الجسد ...
 كهربت الأعصاب ... 

ما اقدر ...
 أوصف لكم ...
 أنا كنت هناك أو لا ؟ ما أدري ... 

بس شفت نفسي جالسة على الكرسي قدام مكتبي ... 
و كل شي فيني يهتز ... 
من أطراف أصابعي ...
 إلى 
رموش عيوني ...
 إلى دموعها .... 
كيف وصلت ؟ متى وصلت ؟
 إيش صار بعد ؟
ما أدري !
*
* *
*

أنا بالي ما كان مرتاح ...
من يوم قال لي أخوي أنه يبي يتزوج قمر ... 
انتوا تابعتوا الأحداث اللي صارت ..
 و عارفين كل شي .... 

الشي اللي ما تعرفوه ...
 أنه قبل السنوات اللي راحت ...
 و بعد الفاجعة المشؤومة ... أخوي سلطان ...
... عقب ما استقرت الأمور معه شوي ...
 قال أنه يبي يتزوج قمر .... 
اللي صار أنها سافرت مع أخوها و ولدها و غابوا كل هذه السنين ... 

منال في ذيك الفترة كانت تقول :
( خله يسوي اللي يبي بس يرتاح ... ) 
لكن الموضوع ما طلع من بيننا احنا الأربع ... 
أنا و سلطان ... و منال و ياسر ..

*
*

كلمني أخوي ...
 وقال لي شي ما قدرت أصدقه .... 
قال لي أنه عرض الزواج على قمر بنفسه في المستشفى 
... اليوم الظهر ... !
و طلب مني مرة ثانية أني أكلمها و أشوف رأيها .. 
تهاوشت معه ... 
و قلت له كم كلمة قاسية .. 
و ختمت بأني ما لي دخل و لا أبي أتورط في ذا الموضوع أبداً .... 

بعدها بليلة اتصلت منال علي و هي في حالة سيئة ...
 تقول لي أن سلطان قال لها أنه يبي يتزوج الدكتورة قمر ... 
و أنه رايح يخطبها بنفسه من أهلها .... 

راجعت نفسي و صار لازم على أتدخل 
... سلطان بلا تفكير ...
و لا عقل ... 
و يمكن مرض هبه هو اللي مأثر عليه ...
 يبي يهدم بيته ! 


*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 

*و أنا مشغول في تجديد صبغ ( عشة الطيور ) في الحديقة ،،
 و صاير مبهدل شوي ...
 جا رجال غريب 
يسأل عن جدي ( أبو ثامر )* 

*الرجال كان متهندم و كاشخ ...
 و شكله شخصية مهمة !* 

*أول ما شافني الرجّال صار يطالع فيني بنظرة تفحّص !* 
*و فاجأني لما قال :* 

*( أنت بدر بسام ؟ )* 

*و رد يدقق فيني لدرجة أني حسّيت بشوية خجل ... 
خصوصاً بحالتي ذي ،،
 و صار هو يعتذر عن 
الجيّة دون موعد ...
 و دخلته المجلس و ناديت جدّي ....* 


*المقابلة كانت مصحوبة بنظرات الدهشة الكبيرة من جدي ...
 و الارتباك من الرجال الغريب ...* 
*بس الظاهر أنهم معارف قدامى و ما التقوا من زمن ...!* 

*خليتهم و رحت أستحم و أبدّل ملابسي ...* 

*ما طوّلت ... 
كلها نص ساعة و لما رجعت المجلس شفته فاضي !* 

*رحت أدور على جدي و أنا مستغرب وين راح الضيف ؟* 
*سمعت صوت جدّي جاي من جهة المطبخ 
.... كان يكلم جدّتي ... 
و رحت أبي أعرف إيش السالفة ؟* 
*قبل ما أوصل أو أحد ينتبه لي ...
 سمعت جملة قالها جدي و وقفت بمكاني ....* 

*( جاي يخطب قمر )* 


*تراجعت ...
 انسحبت من المكان ... 
ما عجبني اللي سمعته ...* 
*أمي قالت لي أنها ما راح تتزوج ... 
ليه ردوا جوا يخطبوها ...؟؟؟* 


**
* *
**


*- و الله ما أدري وش أقول لك يا بو نواف ... 
أنت أمورك كلها ملخبطة و مالي شغل فيها ..*
*هذا هو ردّي على سلطان لمّا قال لي أنه طلب يد الدكتورة قمر ...* 

*سلطان أعرفه من سنين ... 
عمري كله عشته معه ...
 و ولو حاولت أقنع فيه لين أموت ما راح يغير رايه ...* 
*أنا قلت لشوق أخوك بدأ يفقد عقله ... 
و تصرفاته لا في البيت و لا في الشركة 
- قبل ما يهجرها أواخر الأيام -
 ... كانت طبيعية .* 

*- ياسر ... تتوقع تقبل ؟* 

*سالني ببساطة ... 
يمكن يستهين بي ؟ 
قلت له :* 

*- وين تلقى عريس أفضل منك ؟
 متزوج و عنده ولد و بنت ...
و ثروة ...* 
*كان موجود قدامها و كانت موجودة قدامه من سنين ...
 تو الناس ؟* 


*- أعرفك تستهزىء يا ياسر ...* 
*بس لو داخلك اللي داخلي كان سويت مثلي ....* 


*- توّك تكتشف اللي داخلك ...
وينه من سين ؟ ؟* 

*تجاهلني ...
 و طلع السبحة الفضية من جيبه ... 
و قال ،،
 يكلم روحه بصوت عالي :* 

*- لازم تكتمل ... و يلتم الشمل ....* 

*سألته :* 

*- سلطان
 .... أنت ... تحبها ...
 و إلا حاس بواجب تجاهها لازم تأديه ؟؟* 
*سألت نفسك هذا السؤال ؟* 

*رغم أني كنت أعرف ...
 أنه يحبها من سنين ... 
و بعدني أذكر كيف كان شكله ... 
لما عرف 
أنها انخطبت أول مرة ... 
في ذاك الزمن ....
 يوم جت تبلغه بنفسها ،،
و هو ( صرفها )...* 

*شيئين تمنيتهم لسلطان ...
 و يا ما دعيت الله أنه يحققهم له ... 
يشفي له بنته ...
 و يشفي له قلبه ...* 

*و نشوف ... 
أي من الأمنيتين ... 
يكتب لها الله أنها تتحقق ؟؟؟* 

**
* *
**


*أنا ما استعدت أفكاري المتشتتة ...
 و لا لملمت مشاعري المضطربة المتبعثرة في كل صوب ...* 
*... من يوم ما سلطان ،،
 قال لي : ( تتزوجيني ... ؟ )*

*إلى الآن ...
 أعيش بحالة شبه وعي ...
 شبه إدراك ... كأنه حلم ... 
حلم أخاف أصحى منه بأي لحظة ....* 

*معقول ...
 سلطان بعد كل ذا العمر ...
معقول أنه ... 
يفكر يتزوجني ؟؟*

*معقول ...
 الشي اللي ياما و ياما و يا بعد ياما حلمت به و أنا بنت صغيرة بالجامعة
 ... الحين ... 
جت الفرصة أنه يتحقق بعد 15 من عرفت سلطان .... ؟* 

*يومين ،،
 الخميس و الجمعة ،،
 ما شفته ... 
و كنت أنتظر يوم السبت بفارغ الصبر ...*
*أبي بس أتأكد ...
 صحيح اللي قاله و سمعته ؟
 و إلا من زود حلمي بها الشي تخيلته ؟*
*صحيح أن اللي بذيك الغرفة 
... هو سلطان ...؟؟ 
و إلا من زود تمني أني أشوفه توهمته ؟*


*ليلة السبت ،،
 كلمتني أمّي ...
 و قالت لي أن سلطان جا خطبني من أبوي البارحة !* 

*و أمي تكلمني ... 
و أنا عيني معلقة بعينها ... 
أبي أقرأ كل ردود فعلها ... 
أبي أتأكد ... 
أنا أحلم و إلا صحيح ...؟؟؟* 

*الماضي ما جابت له سيرة أبداً ... 
عرضت الموضوع بنفس الطريقة اللي عرضت بها موضوع الدكتور 
هيثم ... 
كأننا نعرف سلطان تونا ...* 

*بغيت أعرف رأيها ...
 و رأي أبوي ... 
أذكر كلمتها بالحرف الواحد ،، قالت :* 

*- إحنا نبي لك السعادة و الستر ... الله يوفقك ..* 

*الانطباع ... اللي تركته بنفسي أنها ...
 وأبوي ما عندهم أي اعتراض ...* 

*أنا ... شوي و أطير ...* 
*أنا طايرة أصلاً من زمان ...* 
*بس ...
 أشوفك بكرة يا سلطان ...* 
*و أتيقن أنه مو حلم ...* 
*هذه الحقيقة ...* 

*أنا قمر ...
 بعد 15 سنة من عذاب الحب و الحرمان ...
 بـ أحظى أخيراً ...
 بسلطان ... زوج لي ...* 
*سلطان ... لي ...* 
*حبيبي ... لي ...* 
*اللــــه ....*



*و لا غمضت لي عين ...
 و جا الصباح ،،
 و طرت للمستشفى ،،
 ما أشوف شي قدامي ...*
*ما أعرف أحد قدامي ...
 أبي المسافة تقصر بسرعة ... 
الأرض تنطوي ... و الزمن يمر ...* 
*و أجي لغرفة هبة ...
 و أشوف سلطان 
... ينتظرني ...* 


*أشوف عينه اللي انحرمت من شوفتها سنين ...* 
*و اسمعه و هو يقول لي
 ... قمره ...* 

*غصباً علي ...
 الدموع أمطرت من عيني و جلست أبكي بعمق ...
 و أنا بالمكتب ،،
 قبل ما أطلع أشوف هبه ...* 

*لا يا قمر مو وقته ... !*
*شيلي الدموع و حطّي مكانها أوسع ابتسامة 
... أكبر بهجة ... 
أعمق فرحة ... 
مو هذا الحلم اللي يا طول ما انتظرتيه ؟؟؟
 يالله 
... سلطان ينتظر .......* 
*حلمك ينتظر ...* 
*ورا هذا الباب ...* 
*... الباب يقترب ...* 

*كان مسكّر ،،
 مسكت المقبض و أنا أرتجف و أنفاسي تدخل و تطلع من فمي بدون نظام ... 
و حلقي جاف و ما لي ريق أبلعه ... 
و رجلي تترنح بي من الربكة ...*

*دقيت على خفيف...
 و فتحت الباب ...* 



*لو أني شايفة شبح 
... جني ... وحش ...
 أي شي ... كان أهون علي ...
 و لا أني أشوف منال جالسة مع بنتها ...* 
*و سلطان مو موجود ..* 


*كل أبواب البهجة اللي كانت مفتوحة لي تقفلت فجأة بوجهي ...
 و ظل باب الغرفة هو اللي مفتوح ....* 

*حتى لساني ما قدر ينطق ....* 

*طالعت فيها و كأني أطالع
 ... في شبح مرعب ... 
شي يخوفني و أكرهه ... 
شي أبيه يختفي من عالم الوجود ...* 

*أما النظرات اللي هي طالعتني بها
 ... فأخلي عليكم أنتم 
... تصورها ....* 


*- خير ؟ بغيتِ شي ...؟؟* 

*كانت هذه هي جملتها ،،
 و اللي قالتها بحدة و بأسلوب تهديد ...
 و اللي عنت منها :* 
*( يا متطفلة اطلعي برى أحسن لك ... )* 

*- بـ ... بغيت ... 
اتطمن على البنت ...* 
*- ما بها شي ،، شافها الدكتور هيثم ..*

*تراجعت خطوة للورا 
... بعدها خطوة ثانية ... 
لازم أنسحب في الحال ...
 يا رجلي شيليني أرجوك ...*
*يا ليتني طحت بحفرة و تكسرت قبل أوصل لهذا الباب ...* 

*ما عرفت أقول أي شي ...* 
*مسكت الباب ...
 و جيت أصكه ببطء ...
 مو لأني أبي أطيل التفرج على الشبح المخيف ... 
و التأمل بنظراته المهددة 
... لكن ...* 
*قوتي اللي انهارت لحظة ما شفتها ،، ما سمحت لي بسرعة أكثر من كذا ...* 


*- لحظة يا ... دكتورة قمر ....* 

*الحين
 ... وصلت لنقطة الهلاك ....* 
*وقفت بنص الطريق ... 
نصفي داخل الغرفة و نصفي برى ...
 انتظر نزول الكلمات السامة على قلبي ...* 

*منال تقربت مني عشان تتأكد أن كلامها يوصلني و ما يتبعثر يمين و شمال ...*

*كانت النظرات اللي بعينها كلها تهديد و توعد ...* 

*- ابعدي عن زوجي 
... اللي فينا كافينا ...* 


*هذه هي الصفعة اللي وجهتها لقلبي الحالم ،،
 قبل ما تصفع الباب بوجهي و هي تدفني برى الغرفة ...* 
*و برى حياتهم
... و برى قلب سلطان ...
 و برى الدنيا كلها ....* 


**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 


*لما طلعت أمي الصباح ...
 كانت مبسوطة و مبتهجة كثير ... !*

*الحين لما ردت العصر
 ... ضايقة الصدر ...**
 و كأن هموم الدنيا كلها على راسها ... 
* 

*حاولت أعرف منها شي ،،
 بس خلتني و راحت غرفتها ..* 


*رحت لجدتي ،،
 وقلت لها فجأة :* 

*- الرجال اللي زارنا هو الدكتور اللي خطب أمي من قبل أسبوعين ؟* 


*طبعاً جدتي استغربت ،،
 واصلت :* 

*- بس أنتِ مو اتصلتِ عليهم و قلتِ أنها مو موافقة ؟
 ليه رد جا ؟* 
*- بدر !
 أولا ً هذا واحد غيره،،
 و ثانياً لا تدخل نفسك بذي الأمور ...* 


*قلت معترض :* 

*- أمي قالت لي أنها ما راح تتزوج 
... و أكيد راح ترفضه مثل الأول ...* 
*- بس هي موافقة ...* 


*تفاجات ...* 

*- أمي موافقة ؟* 
*- نعم ،،
 ما قالت بالصريح ،، بس أكيد موافقة ....*


*... يتبع ...*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الحلقة السادسة عشر*
** * * * * * ** 
القمر يقول لك : الوداع


قالت لي جدتي ،،
أن أمي قبلت تتزوج العريس الجديد اللي خطبها قبل يومين ... 

أنا الموضوع ذا شغل بالي ...
 و بغيت أسأل أمي و أتأكد منها ،،
بس لأنها توها رادة من العمل و شكلها 
متضايقة ...
قلت أسألها بعدين .. 


خالي جانا ذاك اليوم ...
 و صاروا ثلاثتهم ،، جدي و جدتي و خالي ثامر ...
 يتناقشوا ( بموضوع سري ) بالمجلس و أنا مبعديني عنهم ... 


أدري أنهم يتكلموا عن العريس الجديد ... 
كان ودي أجلس معهم ... 
هذه أمي أنا أو أمهم هم ؟؟؟ 
و بعدين من الأهم عندها ...
 أنا أو هم ؟؟



من التعابير اللي كانت على وجيههم ،،
 بين لي رضاهم ... أو كذا تخيلت ... 


انا انقهرت ...
 لما شفتهم مطلعيني برى الموضوع و هامليني ...
 و طلعت من البيت غضبان و 
رحت بيت جدتي أم أبوي .... 


كان واضح علي الضيق ،،
 سألوني كلهم عن السبب ،،
 و ما ترددت كثير لين قلت لهم أنه في رجال اسمه بو نوّاف جا خطب أمي و الظاهر انها هي و البقية موافقين عليه ..

ماجد و رائد بس سمعوا اسم بو نوّاف تفاجأوا ،،
 و صاروا يسألوني و يحققون معي ،،
 و أنا أسلأهم و أحقق معهم ... 
لين عرفت أشياء خطيرة ... صدمتني و طيّرت لي مخي ....



ما أدري وش اللي صار عند أمي لين رديت البيت و أنا مقهور أكثر و أكثر ... 
من اللي عرفته .... 


*
* *
*


تعبانة و مو قادرة حتى أرفع راسي ... 
الدنيا كلها تدور من حولي ... 
أسمع صوت طرق على الباب بس ما ودي أقوم أفتحه ،،
 و لا فيني قوة عشان أقوم ... 


الساعة يمكن كانت تسع بالليل ...
 من رديت من العمل و أنا على فراشي ... 
أبكي ... 
بحرقة وألم ... بحسرة و ندم ...
 بكاء اليائسين من الدنيا ... 
جفوني تورمت و ما عدت قادرة أفتحها .... 


طرق الباب زاد ... 
أرغمني على فتح عيني شوي ... 
كأني إذا فتحتها باشوف من عند الباب ... 
و إيش يبي ... 



- قمر لسه نايمة ؟ 


كان صوت الوالدة .... 


لو كانت أي أحد ثاني تجاهلته ... بس رديت على أمي ... 


- خير يمه ؟ 
- ودي أتكلم معك ! 


جبرت نفسي أقوم ... 
و فتحت الباب و أنا أواري نظراتي بعيد عنها ...
 بس ما أسرع ما انتبهت لها ... 
و كان اول ما قالت : 


-... خير ؟ ... كنت تبكين ؟ 

جيت و جلست على السرير ...
 و أنا منتهية ... شبه كائن حي به روح .... 

ما كنت أبي أمي تسألني أي شي أو تقول أي كلمة .... 
بس هي ... 
جابتها مباشرة ... 


- موضوع بو نوّاف ؟ 


رفعت نظري لها ... 
جت عيني بعينها لأول مرة من فتحت الباب ...
 و سالت دمعتي المحبوسة ...
يا ترى كم بقى بعد غيرها ؟
ما خلّصت ها الدموع ؟ 


أمي جت جلست جنبي .. 
و مسكت إيدي ... و ظلت ساكتة ... 
قلت ... 
بعد تنهيدة قوية ... 

- ما أبيه ... 


لساني ... 
غصباً عليه طلع الكلمة ... 
ما أعرف من فين جاب القوة اللي بها نطق بالكلمة 
... كأنها سم ...
كأنها خنجر ... كأنها الموت ... 
هي الموت 
... هي الموت ... 
أنا ما أبي سلطان ؟ 
أنا ... 
أنا كل ذرة من جسمي تتمناه و تبيه ...
 و لو تفحصون أي خلية مني تلقون العسل داخل النواه ...
أنا روحي و جسمي مليانين من سلطان حد التشبع ...
 حد الفيضان .... حد الطوفان ...
أقول ( ما أبيه ) ؟؟



- خير يا قمر ... إن شاء الله خير ... 
أي شي تبينه يصير ...
 المهم راحتك ... 


حطيت راسي على كتف أمي
 ... و بكيت ...
ودي أرتاح ... خلوني أرتاح ... 


منال دفتني برى الغرفة ...
 كأني أشوفها مثل أول مرة شفتها فيها قبل 13 سنة ... 
يوم كانت عند الباب ...
منال حطمتني مثل ما حطمتني قبل 13 سنة ... 
هالمرة سلطان يبي يتزوجني 
... و أنا أرفضه ... 
أنا سلطان يجي لعندي ...
 و أرفضه ؟؟
معقول ؟؟؟ إنتوا تصدقوا ؟؟
بعد كل هالحب و الشوق ...
و سنين العذاب و الفراق ...
و الأحلام ... و الحسرة ...
يجيني لعندي و أرفضه ؟
يا ليتني مت مع بسام ذاك اليوم ...
يا ليتني أموت هذه اللحظة ،،
 و لا أعيش أتمناه و أرفضه ... 
أبيه و لا أقدر آخذه ... 
أحبه و لا أرضى أتزوجه ...
إش بيصير فيني بكرة ...؟؟
لسه باقي لي بكرة ؟
 خلاص ... 
أبي أنتهي ...
 ما أبي أعيش لحظة وحدة زود ،،
 و أذكر فيها أن حبيبي كان جاي لحد عند قلبي 
... و أنا اللي طردته ....
أنا ما ظليت عايشة بهاالدنيا إلا لأن بدر اضطرني إني أعيش ...
أنا روحي طلعت ...
 يوم شفت سلطان يغرق بالبحر ذاك اليوم 
... و ردت لي ... 
يوم رجع ظهر بحياتي ...


يمه أنا أبيه !
تفهمي دموعي ؟
تشوفي الحقيقة الصارخة من نظراتي ؟
آه يا يمه ...
ما اقدر ابتعد ... و لا أقدر أقترب ... 
يمه أنا انتهيت 
... انتهيت ...
انتهيت ...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 

بعد شوي ،،
 يوم جت أمي تبي تطلع من الغرفة ... 
وصل ولدي بدر ... 
أنا كنت تايهة و شاردة بعيد .... 


وصلني صوته و هو يكلمني : 

- يمه ،،
 صحيح أنك تبين تتزوجين بو نواف ؟؟ 

كأن الجملة خلتني أصحصح فجأة بعد سبات عميق ... 

طالعت أمي ببدر و قالت له بصوت حاد : 

- بدر و بعدين معك ؟
 مو قلت لك لا تتدخل ؟ يالله روح غرفتك ... 

الولد كانه طالع فيني بنظرة قوية ... 
كلها غضب ... كلها استنكار 
... كلها لوم ... 

- يمه بو نواف هو نفسه سلطان ؟ 


ارتجفت ... 
كأنها حقيقة توني أكتشفها ! 
بو نواف هو سلطان أكيد ! 
هو العسل ... 
ودي أوصف لكم ملامح وجه ولدي بس 
... خاينني التعبير .... 


- بدر ؟؟؟ 

صرخت عليه أمي ،،
 بس الولد و لا انتبه لها ... و ظل يحدق فيني أنا ... 


- عمي قال لي على كل شي ... 
هذا هو سلطان اللي تركت ِ أبوي يغرق عشان تنقذينه ؟ 
الحين تبين تتزوجينه ؟ 
أصير أنا يتيم و أنت تتزوجينه ؟ 


- ... بدر ! ! ! 


كانت الكلمة الوحيدة اللي قدرت أنطق بها هذه اللحظة .... 


بعدها انهرت في بكاء قوي ... 
طلعت فيها كل الآهات المكتومة بصدري ... 
ألف آه و آه ...
تلف العالم ...
و تزلزل الكون ...
و تدوي السماء ...



منال ...

أنا أكرهك ...

أكرهك ....

أكرهك ....




*
* *
*

أنا واقفة وسط قارب بقلب البحر .... 
سلطان واقف معي ... تفصلني عنه خطوات ... 
الأمواج ترتفع و تنخفض بقوة ... 
بسام جا مع الأمواج ... 
بسام يصرخ : ( قمر انزلي ... ) 
القارب يتأرجح ... 
الماء يتسرب داخل القارب من كل مكان .... 
القارب يغرق ... يغرق ... يغرق ... 
سلطان واقف بمكانه ... 
أنا أمد يدي أنادي : ( سلطان تعال معي ... ) 
موجة كبيرة 
... كبيرة ... 
كبر الدنيا .... ابتلعتنا بالقارب .... 
في قلب البحر ... 
وسط التيارات المتضاربة ... أشوف سلطان يغرق ... 
يحاول يتشبث ببقايا القارب ... 
و يغرق ... 
يغرق ... 
يغرق ... 
صرخت ... 

لا ... 
لا ... 
لا ... 


كأني مسكته ؟ أحس شي بيدي ... 
هذه أكيد يد سلطان ... 
أحس بذراع تحيطني ... 
معقولة ذي ذراع سلطان ... ؟ 
كأنه فيه حضن ضمني ...
 هذا حضن سلطان ... ؟؟ 
سلطان أنت حي ؟؟
سلطان حبيبي لا تموت ...
لا تموت سلطان أرجوك 
لا يا سلطان لا ...
لا ... 


ما عاد أذكر شي ... 


*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 

أنا ما كنت نايم .. ما جاني النوم بعد موضوع بو نواف هذا ... 

ظليت أفكر و أفكر ...
 كان ودي أتكلم مع أمي بس جدتي ( طردتني ) من غرفة الوالدة لما شافتها منهارة ... 
أمي كانت منهارة ... 
أنا مو متطمن ... 


ظليت أفكر و أقلب الحقائق اللي عرفتها براسي طول الليل ...
 لين فجأة سمعت صرخة ( لا ) 
هذه أمي !



أنا كنت أول واحد يوصل ،،
 لأن غرفتي هي اقرب غرفة لغرفة الوالدة 

بعدها جت جدتي ... 
و بعدها جدي ... 

كانت أمي تصرخ و ترتجف في حالة من الذعر الشديد ،،
 اللي يصيبها من وقت لوقت بنص الليل ...

و كانت تردد : ( سلطان لا تموت ) ،،
 و العرق يتصبب منها مثل الشلال ...
 و بإيدها ماسكة ثلاث فصوص فضية تشد عليها بقوة ...
 الفصوص نفسها اللي تذكرون !

جيت و حضنتها و انا احاول أصحيها من الكابوس ...

و صارت تمسكني بالقوة و تشد علي و هي تصرخ دون وعي :
- ( سلطان لا تموت ) !


لما جا جدي و جدتي و شافوها كذا بغوا يموتوا من الخوف ... 


و حتى بعد ما هدأت نسبياً ،،
 أصروا يودوها المستشفى لأنها كانت بحالة مخيفة ...


طبعاً أنا خفت عليها 
... بس قلت ... 
أكيد مثل المرة اللي طافت ،،
 زي ما يقول خالي : نوبة و تعدي ...
بس هالمرة طوّلت معها كثير ...


الطبيب قال أن ضغطها كان مرتفع ،،
و أعطاها أدوية و مهدئات خلتها تنام لين الصبح 

و أنا و جديني ظلينا معها بالمستشفى ... 

*
* *
*


فتحت عيني ... 
و طالعت من حولي ... 
و اكشفت أني مو بغرفتي ... 
أنا بمستشفى ... 

حاولت أرفع راسي لكن صداع شديد منعني 
... إش صار لي ... ؟ 

تذكرت 
... كان كابوس ... 

بدأت الأمور تتضح لي أكثر ... 
وصلني صوت ولدي بدر : 

- يمه أنت بخير ؟ 

توني الحين انتبه الى ولدي مع أمي و أبوي موجودين ... 


تذكرت الكلام اللي قاله لي البارح بالليل 
... آه ... 
زاد الألم ... 
بكل جسمي ...
 براسي ... بقلبي ... بروحي ... 
بكل مكان ...

- نادي الطبيب ... 


كانت أول كلمة نطقت بها و راح ولدي بسرعة و جا مع الطبيب ... 


طلبت منه يعطيني مسكن قوي .. 
لأني مو بقادرة حتى أفتح عيني ... 
بعدها بمدة تحسنت و قلت : 

- يالله نرد البيت ... 



أخذت أجازة اليوم ... 
و انعزلت بغرفتي ...
 و طلبت منهم أنهم ما يزعجوني ... 

ما كنت أبي أتكلم مع أي أحد عن أي شي ... 

أنا ... 
أو بالأحرى اللي باقي مني ... 
منهار و أي نسمة هوا تبعثره ... 

أنا ... 
لازم أمحي اسم سلطان من قاموس حياتي 
... للأبد ... 
و لازم اتخلص من هذه الكوابيس نهائياً ...



كان جنوني إني رديت تعلقت به و فتحت جروح الماضي 
... ليت الذكرى ما جابتك لي يا سلطان ...

أنا ردّيت للصفر ...
 و يبي لي سنين و سنين لين تبرى جروحي ....
 لا ظلّت فيني روح 
... بعدك يا عسل ...



سلطان ... 

لازم أودعك للأبد .... 




*
* * 
* * * *

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 

سلطان يا حلماً يداعب جفني ،،
حال منامي 
سلطان يا أملاً يخاطب قلبي ،،
حال قيامي 
سلطان يا ذكرى 
... و يا جرحاً ...
عميقاً دامي ... 
سلطان يا ناراً
 ... و بركاناً ...
سعيراً حامي ... 

أنت يا سحر القلوب ِ 
أنت يا شمس الغروب ِ 
أنت يا أجلى عيوبي 
أنت يا أدهى ذنوبي 
نفسي يا خطـــاءة توبي 
عن هوى سلطان ...
توبي .... 

أنت يا عشقاً تمادى في الوجود ... 
راح ينمو بلا حدود ... 
عابراً كل السدود ... 
كاسراً طوق القيود ... 

أنت يا حرفاً تطفـّـل بين كل الكلمات ... 
غيـّـر المعنى ... و بات ... 
بين جفني ّ ... 
فمات ... 

أنت يا سيلاً تمرّد ... رغم أنف الطرقات ... 
شقّ نهر العشق قهراً ... 
بين دجلة و الفرات ... 
يا نعيم الأمسيات ... 
يا جحيم الذكريات ... 

هل تبقى من جبال العشق صخرة ؟ 

هل تبقّى من بحور الحب قطرة ؟ 

هل تبقّى من سحاب التيم مطرة ؟ 

هل تبقّى لي مكان بين حشد الفاتنات ؟ 

جرعة من مر حبك ... 
اسقني قبل الممات ... 

هل تبقّى لي نصيب ٌ ... 
بعد توزيع الهبات ... ؟ 

ما تبقّى من عطايا الحب يكفيني ... 
فهات ....

* * * *
* *
*
نصيبي من اللوم و التوبيخ كان وافر ...
من جدتي و جدي ...
و بعد من خالي لما عرف باللي صار ... 
كلهم صاروا يتهموني بأنني السبب اللي خلى أمي تنهار ... 


لكن أنا أبي أعرف ... 
وش قصة سلطان هذا ؟ 
و ليه أمي صار لها اللي صار بسببه ؟ 
و إش سالفة الفصوص الفضية ذيك ؟


حاولت أكلمها بس جدتي منعتني أقرب من غرفتها هذا اليوم ... 
و حذرتني مئة مرة من أني أفتح سيرة الموضوع قدامها مرة ثانية .... 
و ما كان قدّامي إلا أني أروح لأعمامي و اسألهم عن القصة الكاملة ... 
قصة الحادث قالوها لي مثل ما شافوها قبل 12 سنة ... 


أبوي اللي مات قبل ما يعرفني و لا أعرفه ...
 و الوحيد اللي مات ذاك اليوم ...
 كان ينادي أمي عشان تساعده 
و هي خلته و راحت تنقذ سلطان ... !

عميني ماجد و رائد ...
 صاروا يكرهوا سلطان و حتى أمي من ذاك الحادث ... 

عمي ماجد يقول :
 ( لو كنت أنا من بطن أمي أشوف اللي صار وقتها ... 
كنت كرهته أنا بعد و 
ما سمحت لأمي أنها تتزوج منه أبداً ... ) 

الأفكار ذي كبرت براسي ...
 و خلتني أعترض أكثر و أكثر على زواج أمي منه ...
و اتخذ منها و منه موقف معادي ...




بالليل ،،
 و أنا جالس بغرفتي وصلني صوت أمي تناديني ...

و بسرعة طرت لغرفتها ...

كان شكلها يقلق ،،
 أعصابها مشدودة و حركتها متوترة ،،
 و وجهها متوهج و أحمر .... 
و كانت الغرفة مبهدلة !

يوم وصلت سألتني بعصبية : 

- بدر شفت الفصوص ؟
- أي فصوص ؟
- اللي شلتها ذيك المرة ،، الفصوص الفضية ،، أنت أخذتها ؟
- لا !


طالعت فيني بغضب ،،
 و قالت بحدة :

- بدر إذا ماخذنها طلعها بسرعة 
... الحين ...

قلت بدفاع :

- لا ما شلتها يمه ! لو أخذتها كان قلت ..

صرخت بعصبية أكبر :

- وين راحت يعني ؟ طارت ؟ 



و رجعت لعند السرير ،،
 و شالت البطانية و الشراشف و الفراش ...
 قلبت الدنيا فوق تحت مثل المجنونة ...
و هي تصرخ :

- وين راحوا 

بعصبية ...


كنت أنا أراقبها بذهول ...

- وينكم ... طلعوا بسرعة ...

أنا خفت من شكل أمي و تصرفها الغريب ...
 و لما قلت :

- يمه يمكن ...

ما لحقت كملت جملتي ،،
 قاطعتني بحدة و بصراخ و عصبية :

- اسكت ! 
رد غرفتك ...


تراجعت للوراء .... 
أمي ما أدري وش صابها ....
 خوفتني حالتها ذي ،،
 و هي تقلب في اغراض الغرفة فوق تحت تدور على الفصوص ...


أنا ما طلعت ،،
 أذكر أنها كانت بيدها البارحة ،، بس ما أدري وين تركتهم ؟
قلت : 

- بادوّر معك ...

و خطيت صوبها شوي شوي و بتردد ،،
 خايف تصرخ علي !

دورت معها ،،
 و لقيت الفصوص على طاولة بالغرفة ...

- هذه هي يمه !

لفّت أمي صوبي و جتني بسرعة ،،
 و أخذتهم مني و شدت عليهم بإيدها مثل البارح ...
كأنها خايفة يضيعوا منها مرة ثانية ... 
راحت على السرير و استلقت و غمضت عينها و شفت الدموع تهل منها ...

- يمه ...؟

ناديتها بقلق ،،
 بس هي ردت علي :

- رد غرفتك يا بدر ...


وقفت ثواني أطالع بها بقلق ،،
 أمي صار لها شي ؟؟

لها الدرجة هالفصوص عندها غاليين ؟

إش سالفتهم ؟ ودي أعرف ...


طلعت و صكيت الباب ،،
 و لأني ما أبي أسبب لها أي قلق و ازعاج ،، ما تعمدت أسألها عنهم بعد كذا ..


*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 

مر يوم الأجازة ... 
و ما أحد تجرأ و تكلم معي في أي موضوع ... 
و هذا اللي كنت أنا أبيه ... 
يوم ضيعت فصوص مسبحة سلطان الفضية ،،
 بغت روحي تضيع معهم ...
هذه آخر ما بقى لي منك يا العسل ...
و إذا ظلوا معي 
... ما بتطلع من بالي ...
لازم أتخلص منهم !
لازم أتخلص من كل ذكراك ،،
 و أي شي يذكرني بك ،،
 و أي شي له علاقة بك 
... و للأبد ...



اليوم بارجع للعمل 
... و أبدأ صفحة جديدة ...
 و انسى نهائياً وجود مخلوق اسمه سلطان على وجه الأرض ... 

بنت سلطان ...
 لا عاد أسأل عنها و لا أهتم لها و لا تجيني على بال بعد الآن .. 




اتصل علي سلطان قبل نهاية الدوام ...
 عرفت أنه موجود مع بنته ...
 أكيد كان يبي يعرف ردي على طلب 
الزواج ... 
انهيت المكالمة في ثواني بكلمة : ( أنا مشغولة ) 
كلمة غصبت لساني أنه يقولها قهر 
... و كانت هذه هذه بداية النجاح ... 


مر اليوم بسلام ... 

تجاهلت كل الناس حتى ولدي بدر ... 
ما تكلمت معه هذا اليوم ... 



في اليوم الثاني تجرأ بدر أخيراً و سألني : 

- يمه أنت راح تتزوجين بو نواف ؟ 

و للمرة الثانية بحياتي
 - عقب البارحة -
 صرخت بعنف بوجه ولدي و قلت له :

- إياك تتجرأ و تتكلم في ذا الموضوع مرة ثانية .. فاهم ؟ 


ولدي من علامات الذهول اللي طلعت على وجهه عرفت أنه مصدوم ... 
و قال يتأتىء : 

- يمه أنا ... 


قاطعته ،،
 و بنفس العنف قلت له : 

- بدر ... ارجع غرفتك الحين .. 


الولد فجأة انفجر : 

- زين يمه أنا باطلع من غرفتك الحين لكن لو تتزوجينه ما عاد تشوفيني مرة ثانية .. 




قالها بسرعة و طلع بسرعة ... 
و بنفس السرعة 
... قفزت دموعي من عيوني ... 
خلاص ... 
ما عاد أفكر فيه ... 
إش تبون أكثر ... 
خلوني أرتاح ... 



في الليل ... جتني أمي الغرفة ...
و قالت : 

- بو نواف اتصل يسأل ... 

الدنيا كلها انتفضت قدامي ...
 و بهلع و بصوت شبه معدوم قلت : 

- وش قلتوا له ؟ 

أمي كأنها ترددت شوي ،،
 لكن نظراتي حاصرتها ... و قالت مستسلمة : 

- ما فيه نصيب ... 

ما قدرت ... 
و الله ما قدرت ... 
ما حسيت الا و بنفسي مرتمية على أمي و اتأوه ... 
آه .. 

- يمه ... آه ... 


أي كلمة بتنقال .. 
ما كانت بتعطي أي مقدار من المواساه ... 
اللي خلانا ساكتين ... 
و مستسلمين لبقايا الدموع ... 
و الآهات ...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 

[ القمر يقول لك : الوداع ]



جملة مكتوبة على قصاصة الورق اللي مع الفص الـ واحد و ثلاثين ...
 اللي بعثته لسلطان ... 
في الصباح ... 

بعدها بدقايق ... 
رن التهاتف .. 
و استنتجت أنه سلطان ... 
تجاهلته ...
 مرة و مرتين و خمس ... 
ما كنت أبي أسمع صوته و لا تعليقه ...
 سكت التلفون أخيراً ... 
و ظل ساكت فترة تؤكد أنه قطع الرجاء ... 
تنهدت بقوة ... 
باسترخاء ...
 انقطع الأمل ... و ارتحنا اخيراً ... 
سلطان ... 
ما عاد أعرفك بعد اليوم ... 




انتبهت من أفكاري على طرق على باب الغرفة ... 
قبل ما أجاوب ... 
كان هو واقف قدامي 
... بشحمه و لحمه ...
مو بس في الخيال ! 



انتفضت ... 
ما قدرت اوقف ...
 دققت فيه كأني أبي اتأكد ...
حقيقة و إلا خيال ؟؟؟ 
أنا كثير ...
 كثير اللي اتخيل العسل قدامي
 ... و لا أدري ... 
هالمرة حقيقة و الا وهم ؟؟


- صباح الخير ... قمره ... 


دخت ... 
تبعثرت ... تشتتت ...
 اعتقد أن الكلمة اللي المفروض يرودن بها ( صباح النور ) ...
 بس كأني سمعت لساني يقول : 

- و عليكم السلام ! 


ما ادري ... مو متأكدة ... !


- كيف أحوالك ؟ 

أحوالي ؟ تسأل عن أحوالي يا سلطان ؟ 
يعني ما تشوف ؟ ليش بعد تسأل ؟؟ 

- الحمد لله 

- مشغولة ؟ أو ممكن آخذ كم دقيقة من وقتك ؟ 


بلعت ريقي ...
 حبالي الصوتية جفت وانقطعت و ما عادت تقدر ترد 
... صوتي مبحوح ... 
مرت ثواني ما قلت فيها أي شي ... 

- دقايق بس ... رجاءاً؟ 

أكد علي مرة ثانية ... 
قلت أخيراً :

- خير ؟ 


اقترب سلطان ... 
و مع كل خطوة يمشيها تزيد نبضات قلبي عشر ... 
و ترتفع حرارتي درجة ... و تتسارع انفاسي أكثر و أكثر ...
 لين جلس على الكرسي اللي قدام طاولة المكتب مباشرة ... 
إش فيني تبهدلت ؟ 
سلطان أنت شـ تسوي فيني ؟
سلطان أنت ساحرني ؟؟



سحبت ايدي من فوق الطاولة و خبيتها تحت الدرج ...
ما كنت أبيه يشوف الرعشة الفاضحة اللي 
كانت مسيطره عليها ... 

- خير ؟ 

قلتها أبي أتظاهر بالقوة ،،
 لكنها طلعت ضعيفة مبحوحة و متلعثمة ...
 كأنها أنة واحد يحتضر ... 

- قمره ... 
ممكن ... أعرف ليه ... ؟ 


كأن الباب تحرك شوي ؟
معقولة أنفاسي وصلته و حركته ؟
 أكيد أتخيل ؟ 
فقدت الذاكرة لحظتها ... 
دورت بقاموس الكلمات اللي تعلمتها من طفولتي لليوم
 ... ما حصلت شي ... 
إش صار فيني ؟؟ 


- فيه سبب ؟ 

و أخيراً طلعت كلمة 
– أي كلمة – 
على لساني و قلت : 

- نصيب ... 

توتر ... 
رغم الحالة اللي كنت أنا فيها لاحظت هالتوتر ... 
قال بسؤال أقرب للجواب : 

- نصيب غيري ... ؟ 

جت عيني بعينه 
... و بعدتها بسرعة ...
 و نزلت راسي صوب الأرض ... 
ابي أخبيها تحت سابع أرض ... 
مو عارفة إش أسوي ... 

- قمره .... 


ناداني ... 
و ليته يدري أي تأثير تتركه هالكلمة بجسمي ؟
 كأنها مخدر ! 


رفعت عيني من تحت سابع أرض مرة ثانية لعينه
... و أنا أحس إني شوي ... 
و أنام من تأثير المخدر ... 
لو يفتحو راسي ذي اللحظة ما حسيت ! 

كأنه كان يبي يقول شي ... 
بس ... 
تراجع ...
 و وقف فجأة ...
 و قال : 

- ... يصير خير ... 


و طلع ... 
و هو يبتعد و أنا عيوني تبتعد معاه 
... كأنه سرقها و راح ... 
طلعت إيدي من تحت الدرج
 ... كانت زرقاء ... باردة ...
حطيتها على وجهي ..
 تبرد النار اللي شعللها ... 
سلطان راح ... 
سلطان انتهى ... 
سلطان جاني لحد عندي ... 
و أنا اللي رفضته ... 
سلطان ... 
أنا أتمناك ...
أنا بعدني أحبك ... 
سلطان ...
رجـّـع عيوني ...
سلطان ...
لا تروح !


*
* *
*

من طريقة كلامه عرفت أن فيه شيء مضايقه ... 
و لا استغربت لما قال لي : 

- قمره ردتني ... 

بصراحة ...
 أنا كنت متوقعة كذا و كنت أتمناه ... 
حمدت ربي في داخلي ،،
 بس رثيت لحال أخوي و هو ضايق الصدر ... 
بغيت أقول له أي كلمة مواساة ...
 قلت : 

- نصيب ! 


و كأني قلت شي محظور أو كلمة سب أو شتم ! 


لأن أخوي بس سمعها ثار علي و صرخ : 


- نصيب ؟ أي نصيب ؟؟ 
الدكتور هيثم ؟ 
هذا نصيبها ؟ هي نصيبه ؟
و الله ما يستاهلها ... 


- سلطان ! 

- و لا حتى بسام
 ... ما كان يستاهلها ... 



طالعت بأخوي و أنا مصعوقة بكلامه 
.. أكيد جن !؟ 
اللي أكد لي كذا ،،
الكلام اللي قاله لي تكمله : 

- شوق ... شوق أبيك تكلميها ... 

- نعم أخوي ؟؟؟
 كأني سمعت غلط ؟ 

- سمعت زين يا شوق ... 
اعرفي منها ليه ردتني ؟ 
عشان الدكتور سبقني و الا إيش السبب ..
 هي ناوية تتزوجه و إلا إش الموضوع ؟


هالمرة انا اللي ثرت بوجه سلطان و قلت : 

- لا أبداً .. 
و لا أسألها و لا لي دخل أصلاً بالموضع ...
سلطان طلعني نهائياً برى جنونك هذا 


كأني كنت قاسة بزيادة ؟
 لأنه أخوي شكله زعل 
... و طالعني بنظره خيبة أمل ... 
و من غير ما يقول أي شي عطاني ظهره و طلع ... 



و النهاية مع ها القصة ؟؟ 
ما خلصنا ... ؟؟؟ 



في اليوم نفسه شفت منال ،،
و انفتحت سيرة الموضوع ،،
و طبعاً كانت مرتاحة لأنه انتهى على خير ... 

لكن ...
 و أنا أتذكر نظرة أخوي الأخيرة 
... أكاد أجزم ... 
أن الموضوع لسه فيه مفاجآت ثانية ... 
و انتوا موعودين !! 


*
* *
*


... يتبع ...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اولاً.الف الف مبروك 
وعقبالك يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد
ربي يعطيك الي في بالك ويجبر خاطرك
ثانياً. قصه اكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه
والحب باقي بين عسل وقمر...
ربي يعطيك العافيه طرح موفق
دمتي بود لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك
انتظرالباقي على نار... نار الشوق

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> اولاً.الف الف مبروك 
> وعقبالك يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد
> ربي يعطيك الي في بالك ويجبر خاطرك
> ثانياً. قصه اكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه
> والحب باقي بين عسل وقمر...
> ربي يعطيك العافيه طرح موفق
> دمتي بود لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك
> انتظرالباقي على نار... نار الشوق



 



*هلا بكـ دموووعه الغالية*

*يبارك في عمركـ وعقبالكـ يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد ،،*



* يعافيكـ يارب ويسلم قلبكـ الطاهر،،*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الحلقة السابعة عشر*
** * * * * * ** 
*سلامي إلى هبة*


*مريت على مرضاي بالمستشفى في الصباح ... 
كنت أطلع من غرفة و أدخل غرفة ،،
 لين وصلت عند غرفة هبه ...*

*وقفت أناظر في الباب ... 
و أتذكر وجه منال و هي تطردني منها ...*

*كان ودي أدخل أشوف الصغيرة* 
*و أسلم عليها ،،
 بس ...* 

*يا ترى ...
 أبوها اللي معها و إلا أمها ...؟؟*

*ليت الجدران كانت شفافة !*


*بعد ما خلصت ،،
 جلست عند مقر الممرضات أسجل بعض المعلومات بالكمبيوتر ،،
 و جا الدكتور هيثم و صار يقرأ بعض التقارير اللي بإيده ..
 سألته عن حالة هبه ،،
 و قال أنها مثل أول ،،*
* بين تحسن و انتكاس ..*

*شوي ،،
 إلا سلطان طالع من غرفة هبه ،،
 و جاي صوبنا ... و تصادمت نظراتنا*

*بس طاحت عيني عليه تكهرب جسمي و انطلقت دقات قلبي بدون فرامل ... !*

*بسرعة نزلت عيني على الأرض عشان تصطدم بها ...
 يمكن يكون حادث أهون ؟*


*سلطان سلم ،،
 و بعدها سأل الدكتور هيثم عن آخر التقارير و نتائج الفحوصات لهبه ...*

*الدكتور هيثم عطاه بعض المعلومات المختصرة ،،
 فشكره .. 
و رد رجع الغرفة ،، و عيوني معاه ...*


*سلطان ترك باب الغرفة مفتوح ،،
 اللي يسمح لنا نشوف داخلها ... 
و يسمح له يشوف براها* 

*حاولت أركز نظري على شاشة الكمبيوتر اللي قدامي ،،
 بس ... 
نظرات بدون فرامل ،، وش لون أتحكم فيها ؟؟*


*أنا جالسة هنا ،، بس عقلي هناك ،،
 مع سلطان داخل الغرفة ...
أشوفه و هو يلاعب بنته مرة ،،
 يشيلها على ذراعينه مرة ،، و يحطها على رجلينه مرة ...
 يحضنها مرة ... و يقبلها مرة ...
 يمسح على شعرها مرة ،، و تمسح هي على شعره و تطوق عنقه بذراعيها الصغار 
... مرة أخرى ...*


*آه يا هبه ...*
*يا حظك !*
*يا ليتني أقدر أقترب منه مثلك ...*
*يا ليتني أتحول إلى هبه لو دقيقة وحدة ... !*
*كثير علي دقيقة وحدة بس ،،
 أتحول فيها إلى شيء قريب قريب من قلب العسل ... ؟*
*آه يا العسل ...*



*انتبهت من شرودي على صوت الدكتور هيثم و هو يقول :*

*- متعلق ببنته كثير ذا الرجال !*

*التفت صوبه ،،
 و عرفت أنه كان يراقبني و أنا أراقب سلطان و بنته ،،
 و حسيت بخجل ...*

*- نعم ... الله يخليهم لبعض !*

*- و يخلي لك ولدك و يخليك له ،،
 و لنا كلنا ..*


*لحظتها دق المنبه براسي بقوة و خلاني أصحصح أكثر و أكثر ...
 الدكتور هيثم يقصد شي من جملته ذي !*
*ما لف و لا دار ،،
 يوم شافني طالعت به فجأة بتركيز ،،
 قال مباشرة :*

*- فكرت ِ مرة ثانية بموضوعنا ؟* 


*هذا الفاضي على عمره بعد !*
*أي موضوع و أي تفكير ...
 و الله مو بداري بالدنيا و خاش عرض ! 
ودي أقول له كلمة قوية تخليه ينسى انه طرح الموضوع أصلا ً!* 

*أرد العسل عشان أتزوجك أنت ؟*


*لا شعورياً قفزت عيني صوب سلطان ،،
 كأني أبي أقارن بينهم !* 

*و تكهربت مرة ثانية يوم تفاجات بعيونه تطالع فيني و بحدّه !*


*رديت نزعت أنظاري من عينه غصب ... 
و جبتها لعند الدكتور هيثم ،، و فتشت عن الكلمة القوية بس ما لقيتها ...*

*سلطان ظل يطالعني !* 

*أنا متأكدة أنه يطالعني ...*

*حتى و هو بعيد ،، حاسة بنظراته جاية علي ... 
مثل الشمس ،،
 تعشي عينك و تحرق جلدك و تحس بحرارتها و هي أبعد ما يكون ....*

*- ما فيه نصيب ...*

*هذه أقوى كلمة حصلتها ذيك لحظة ... 
و أنا مرتبكة و حالتي حالة ،، الدكتور هيثم ابتسم و قال :*

*- اللي به خير الله يسويه ...*


*هو على باله إني مرتبكة بسببه هو ! 
و جملته توحي بأنه لسه ما قطع الرجاء !* 

*رفعت عيني له أبي أقول له ( الموضوع منتهي خلاص ) ،،
 بس قبل ما أتكلم وصلني صوت نساني وش كنت أبي أقول !*

*سلطان جا لعندنا و هو يحمل هبه على كتفه ،،
 و قال :*

*- دكتور هيثم أحس بنتي مسخنة ...*

*و تالي طالع فيني نظرة غريبة ... 
كأنها لوم ... كأنها تهديد ... 
كأنها تحدي !*

*طالع بهبة و قال لها :*

*- سلمي على قمره !*

*و رد طالع فيني ...* 

*أنا فهمت قصده ...
 كأنه يبي يثبت أنه أقرب لي من الدكتور هيثم 
... بس ... 
كيف عرف أننا كنا نتكلم عن موضوع الزواج ؟؟*

*قمت من على الكرسي و جيت لعند هبه و مديت يدي أصافحها* 

*- سلام هبه !* 


*مدت هي يدها تصافحني ،،
 و تالي أخذتها من أبوها لحضني ...*

*حضنتها بقوة ...* 

*كأني أحضن آثار حضن العسل اللي ظلت على حضنها ...*
*و أشم ريحة العسل اللي علقت بملابسها ...*
*و أحس بدفء العسل اللي سخّن جلدها ...*
*و أستشعر 
... حب العسل ... 
اللي مكوّر حواليها ....*


*آه يا هبه ...*
*تسمحي لي أسكن جسمك ...
 دقيقة وحدة بس ....؟؟؟*


**
* *
**




*أمي تغيرت كثير ...* 

*صارت عصبية 
... كل شي بصراخ ...
 و دوم منعزلة بغرفتها و لا ودها تكلم أحد...* 


*و بعد ...
 كأنها تعبانة أو مريضة ...
 حتى صارت ما تهتم فيني مثل أول* 


*جدتي كانت خايفة عليها كثير و كانت نظراتها لي ما تخلو من اللوم تحسسني بأني السبب اللي خلــّـى أمي تتعب ...*
*عشان ...
 عارضت أنها تتزوج بو نواف ...* 

*بو نواف ...* 

*ما شفته بحياتي غير مرة وحدة ...
 بس صورته انطبعت ببالي ،،
 و بعد فترة عرفت نواف و التقيت به معي بنفس المدرسة ،،
 يسبقني بسنة وحدة و كثير يقولون عنه مغرور و شايف حاله !* 

*و عرفت أنه ولد أبوه الوحيد ...
 و أبوه من أثرى و أرقى الشخصيات في البلد !* 
*يا حظه ...* 
*أبوه عاش ... 
و أبوي أنا ميت ...* 



**
* *
**

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 


أخوي سلطان كان تعبان ...
 من يوم ما ردته قمر وهو حالته تسوء كل مرة أشوفه فيها عن اللي قبلها ... 
حتى و هو مع بنته ما أحسه يرتاح ... 


و ياسر ... 
كان يقول لي : 

- ( الرجال قاعد يضيع بين يدينا ! ) 


كلامه يخوفني كثير ...
 أخوي بالفعل ...
 كان منتهي ... 
يعني لو قمر قبلت عرضه ...
 كان ممكن حالته تتحسن شوي ؟ 


كان وقت الزيارة و كنا بغرفة هبة و البنت اليوم تعبانة أكثر من أمس 
جا الطبيب و عاينها و ما ارتاح لوضعها و أمر أنها تنقل لغرفة العناية المركزة 
أخوي بس سمع كذا فزع ... 


- البنت فيها شي جديد ؟ 

سأل أخوي الطبيب ،،
 و رد عليه : 

- وضعها متدهور نوعاً ما و لازم أنقلها للعناية المركزة احتياطاً... 



أخوي شال بنته على ذراعه و ضمها لصدره بقوة و ضعف في نفس الوقت
 ... بخوف و رجاء ... 
بأمل و يأس ... بحرقة و مرارة ... 


كانت هبه نصف واعية و تئن ...
 و تتنفس بشكل مو طبيعي ... 
انتكاسة شديدة
 ... و الله يعين ... 


دقايق و كنا مع البنت في العناية المركزة ... 
عملوا لها تحاليل جت كلها محبطة ... 
و قرر الطبيب يحطها على جهاز التنفس الإصطناعي ... 



منال بدت تولول و تنحب 
... و أنا ما أدري ...
 أواسيها و الا أنحب معها ؟؟ 

أخوي جلس عند هبة و مسك يدها و هي فاقدة الوعي ... 

طلب منا الطبيب أنا نطلع عشان ما نربك المكان ... 
أخوي ما تحرك و احنا ظلينا رايحين جايين على الغرفة ... 


*
* *
*


اللي جابني المستشفى اليوم هو أني كنت أبي أقدم أوراق طلب أجازة 
كنت تعبانة و ما فيني أشتغل ...
 و الصداع ملازمني طول الوقت و ضغطي مرتفع ... 

قدمت الطلب و ظليت بمكتبي أخلص بعض شغلاتي ... 
و على العصر مرتني سلمى و جلسنا نسولف شوي ... 
قلت لها عن آخر التطورات اللي صارت ... 
سمحت لنفسي 
... بلا شعور ...
 أني أبكي في حضنها ... 
لحظة نسيت فيها كل شيء ... 
و استسلمت لمشاعري بضعف ... 


كم و كم من الأمور مرت ببالي ... 
لحظتها حسيت أنه براسي قنبلة شوي و تنفجر .... 


سلمى ...
 بعد شوي غيرت الموضوع ...
 تبي تخلصني من الحالة اللي كنت فيها ... 
و سألت : 

- متى ماشية ؟ 
- الحين ... و انت ِ ؟ 
- و الله عندي مريض تعبان كثير بالعناية المركزة و احتاج انعاش ثلاث مرات من الصباح ..
.. بامر عليه قبل ما أطلع ... 


و في نفس اللحظة ،،
 جاء النداء العام الحرج للعناية المركزة ... 

- و هذه المرة الرابعة ! 

قالت سلمى و قامت بسرعة و قمت معها ،،
و رحنا على طول للعناية المركزة نشوف مريضها المتدهور .... 



أكوام من الممرضات و الأطباء متكدسة عند سرير واحد من المرضى ...
 انا كنت أطالع صوبهم ،،
 لكن سلمى 
لفت صوب سرير ثاني ... 


طالعت بسلمى و بالمريض اللي راحت صوبه ،،
 و بعدها التفت مرة ثانية لكتلة الممرضات و الأطباء ... 
إيش شفت ... ؟؟ 
سلطان .... !!! 


*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 

كان عندي مريض بالعناية المركزة يحتضر ... 
حالته متدهورة و نتوقع موته في أي لحظة ... 

توقف قلبه ثلاث مرات في الصباح ...
 و في العصر ،،
 لما كنت بمكتب قمر سمعنا النداء الحرج و على طول جا ببالي أنه مريضي توقف قلبه مرة رابعة ... 


جينا نسرع للعناية المركزة ،،
و أول ما دخلنا شفنا الممرضات و معهم طبيبين أو ثلاثة متجمعين عند سرير مريض ثاني
 ... غير مريضي ... 



رحت أنا لمريضي ،،
ألقي نظرة على آخر تسجيلات علاماته الحيوية و تحاليله قبل ما أطلع البيت ،،
و أتركه في رعاية الطبيب المناوب ... 



بصراحة ما التفت في البداية للمريض الثاني ،،
و كان معه أطباءه و الدنيا زحمة 
بس التفت لقمر ... 
اللي وقفت هناك قرب السرير الثاني ... 



سمعت صراخ و صراخ و صراخ .... 


شي لفت انتباهي ... 
هذا صوت سلطان ! و هذا صوت شوق ... 
جيت بسرعة لعند قمر ... 
كانت واقفة مثل التمثال ما يتحرك فيها الا عيونها ... 


سلطان يصرخ : 

- بسرعة يا دكتور ... 

و الدكتور يصرخ : 

- أطلعوا برى لو سمحتوا لا تربكونا 

منال تصرخ من جهة ،،
 و شوق تصرخ من جهة ... 

- ( البنت ماتت لحقوا عليها ) 




فوضى ... ربكة 
... تشوش ... زحمة ... 
وضع تعودنا نشوفه بحكم عملنا بالمستشفى ...
 بس الصورة صايرة مشوشة أكثر ... 
الدنيا ملخبطة فوق تحت ... 


مسكت يد قمر ... 
بغيتها تمشي معي نطلع برى ...
 بس دون ما تطالع فيني سحبت يدها و عينها معلقة على 
( المشهد ) 
... على كل حركة ... 
على مؤشرات الأجهزة
 ... على سلطان ... 



أربعين دقيقة مرت ... 
من الإنعاش المستمر ...
 و الأطباء يتناوبوا العملية ... 
و العرق يتصبب منهم ...


الجو حار ...
 حار 
... كل شي حار ...
كل شي أحمر ...
 مثل عيون سلطان ومنال ... 
و شوق و قمر ... 
مثل الدم اللي لطخ أنبوب التنفس متفجر من رئة البنت المنكوبة ... 



أربعين دقيقة ... 
هي مدة أكثر من كافية ... 
عشان يقرر الطبيب أنه يوقف الإنعاش ...
و يسجل لحظة نزع الروح الأخيرة 
... و موت الطفلة ... 



رفع الفريق الطبي أياديهم عن المريضة 
... اعلاناً للنهاية ... 

سلطان طالع بالطبيب ،،
و صرخ : 

- ليش وقفت ؟ 

الطبيب هز راسه ... 

شوق صرخت ... 

- ...... لا .... 




و صراخ بعد صراخ ،،
و اندوت الغرفة بصراخات الكل ... 
هبة ماتت قدّام عيونا كلنا 
... كنت أبي أطلع ... 
بس ما قدرت ... 


سلطان ...
 رفع بنته لصدره ،،
و هو يصرخ : 

- هبه ... ردي علي ... 


ما قدرت أتحمل أشوف أكثر من كذا ...
 رحت لشوق و حضنتها بقوة 
و هي تصرخ : 

- هبة ماتت ؟ ما أصدق ... 


الطبيب و الممرضات يحاولوا يهدوا الوضع ...
 يحاولوا يطلعونا برى 

سلطان ...
 حاضن بنته عند قلبه و متمسك بها بقوة ... 
و منال تهز فيه 

- خلني أشوفها ... ما ماتت ... هبة ردي علي ... 



الضجة اللي صارت هالمرة ،،
و التفتنا كلنا صوبها كانت جاية من جهة قمر،، 
قمر ... طاحت من طولها مغمى عليها ... 


*
* *
*



تأخرت أمي في المستشفى ... 
كان براسي كلام ودي أقوله لها وكنت أنتظرها من ساعات ...
اتصلت عليها بالجوال ،،
بس الظاهر كانت مشغولة كثير ،،
او الجوال ما هو بمعها ... 


لما جت الساعة 6 المغرب ،،
جيت أباطلع أشتغل في عشة الحمام شوي ...
 و شفت جدتي جاية تسرع صوب الباب ... 


- خير وش صاير ؟؟؟ 

سألتها بقلق ،،
 و ردت بفزع و لهفة :

- أمك تعبت في المستشفى ... باروح لها 


لما وصلنا ... 
كانت أمي على السرير فاقدة الوعي ،،
 و كانوا على وشك أنهم ياخذوها لغرفة الأشعة ... 
كلمتها ما ردت علي ... 


بسرعة اخذوها ،،
و ظليت مع جدتي و جدي و الدكتورة سلمى صديقتها بالغرفة ... 

أنا حاولت أسأل الدكتورة إذا تعرف أي شي ،،
 لكنها طلعت بسرعة و ما ادري وين راحت ... 



بعد أقل من ساعة ... 
رجعت الممرضة بأمي على السرير و معها الدكتورة سلمى ... 
و أمي بعدها فاقدة الوعي ... 

سألت جدتي بفزع : 

- وش فيها ؟ 


جاوبت الدكتورة سلمى ،،
و هي تهز راسها بمرارة : 

- نزيف داخل الراس .... 



*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 

هذه المرة احتاجت قمر عملية مستعجلة 
... في الرأس ... 


طبعاً أنا شلت يدي من الموضوع كطبيبة ،،
و ظليت معها كصديقة و وحدة من الأهل ... 

كنت أتابع كل شي
 ... كل صغيرة و كبيرة ...
أول بأول ... 

الأشعة وضحت أنه كان عندها نزيف بسيط من أيام ،، 
تخثر و ما أحد انتبه له 
أما النزيف الجديد هذا 
... كان ... شديد ... 



نفس المكان اللي صابته ،،
نفس الحالة قبل 14 سنة ... 




كانت بآخر الأيام تشتكي من صداع رهيب ...
 كيف ما فكرت أنه ممكن يكون شيء خطير ... ؟ 
انا ألوم نفسي أني ما انتبهت ... 


بس كان ذاك من زمن 
... و انتهى ... 
يا ليته كان انتهى 
... يا ليت ...




قمر... 
بعد العملية المستعجلة ظلت بالمستشفى أيام
 ... فاقدة الوعي تماماً ...
و أسابيع ... 
مشلولة عن الحركة ... 



كنت أول ما أجي المستشفى أمر عليها ...
و آخر الدوام أمر قبل ما أطلع 
... و في أوقات الزيارة ...
 كنت أحاول أتحاشى التواجد ... 
ما أقدر أشوف أهلها و أسمع أسئلتهم 
... ما أقدر ... 



في البداية ...
 كان كل اللي يطلع منها أنات و تأوهات ...
 بعدين بدت تحرك شفايفها و لسانها بصعوبة ... 
و أول كلمة نطقت بها و هي لسة في حالة اللا وعي : ( عسل ) ... 


مرة من المرات ...
و أنا كنت عندها وعت شوي ...
 فتحت عينها و حركتهم يمين و شمال ... 
مسكت بيدها و ناديت بلهفة : 
- قمر ... تسمعيني ؟ 


ما جاوبت علي ... 
شديت على يدها أبيها تحس فيني 
... كلمتها ... 
بكيت غصباً علي ... 
و أنا أردد 

- تشجعي يا قمر ... ارجعي لنا ... أرجوك ...


كأني سمعتها تقول ( عسل ) 
... طالعت بعينها ... 
أكيد قصدها تسأل عن سلطان ؟ 

سلطان ... 
ما أعرف أخباره 
... بعد وفاة بنته الوحيدة ...
 ما أدري وش صار فيه ...
 يا ليته مات بدالها ... 
يا ليته طايح بالفراش بدل قمر ... 
يا ليته غرق من سنين بدل بسام ...


رديت ... 
و أنا بس أبي أشجعها و أشوف تتجاوب معي أو لا : 

- سلطان ؟ سلطان بخير و يسأل عنك ... 


أهي حقيقة أو تهيؤ 
... مو متأكدة ...
 بس كأني شفت الراحة بعينها ...
 غمضت ثواني و ردت فتحت تطالع فيني ... 
كأنها تقول ( طمنتيني )...
 بعدها غمضت مرة ثانية ... 


*
* *
*


ماتت بنت أخوي 
.. الوحيدة .... 
المدللة الدلوعة ... بهجة قلوبنا كلنا ...
نشوة البيت و العيلة كلها ... 
ماتت ... 
و ما تركت بعدها الا سواد في سواد 


شهرين مروا من يوم وفاتها 
... و صورتها الأخيرة ... 
و هي جثة بلا روح ... 
بحضن أبوها و هو يصرخ 
( ردي علي ) ... 
صورة للحظة ذي ... و لآخر لحظة بعمري 
... ما نسيتها و لا بانساها .... 


أتذكرها كأنها صارت البارح 
... قبل شوي ... 
قاعدة تصير قدامي الحين ... 


و أتذكر 
... قبل سنة ...
 لما كنت أشاهد أروع صورة .
.. لأخوي و بنته ... 
و احنا بمكتبه بالشركة ... 
و هو شايلنها على ذراعه و حاضننها ...
و هي تضحك بمرح و حيوية ... 
و النافذة مفتوحة من وراهم ... 
و البدر مكتمل ...
 و النسيم يلعب في شعر البنت الحريري ... 


يومها أتذكر أني تمنيت لو كانت عندي كاميرا أصور بها هذه الروعة ... 
ما كنت أدري ... 
أنها بتظل ببالي كآخر و أروع صورة لهم ...
 محفورة و محفوظة دون الحاجة لأي كاميرا .... 
معلقة بالضبط .. 
جنب صورتها و هي ميتة بحضن أبوها 
... في المشهد الأخير ... 


ياليت ربي ...
 أعماني قبل ذاك اليوم ... 


شهرين ...
 و أحنا كلنا نموت كل يوم و كل لحظة 
.... بعد هبة ...
 حلت علينا الغيمة السوداء المظلمة ... 
اللي ما قدرت أي رياح و أعاصير ....
 تبعدها عنا لوقت طويل .... 


بعد هالشهرين ...
توني بس ... 
قررت أطلع من البيت ...
 و كان أول مشوار بغيته 
... هو المستشفى ...
قمر ... 


*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 


*أمي تحسنت تحسن بسيط ...
 الحين صارت واعية بس ما تتكلم و لا تتحرك ... 
لا جيت عندها تبتسم لي ...* 

*أنا أدعو ربي كل ساعة أنها تقوم بالسلامة و تتعافى و ترجع لي 
... أنا ما لي بالدنيا غيرها ...*
*حتى لو بتتزوج مو مهم ...
 بس خلها ترد زي أول و أي شي ثاني مو مهم ...* 


*اليوم شكلها أحسن ...
 كنت جالس جنبها على السرير و حاط راسي بحضنها و إيدي بإيدها ...
 كأني أحس بإيدها تحاول تشد على إيدي 
... بس ما تقدر ...* 

*الطبيب يقول أنها راح تتحسن بس ببطء ...* 

*سمعت طرقات على الباب ،،
و بعدها انفتح و دخلت وحدة ...
 الظاهر أنها من صديقات أمي جاية تزورها ...*

*أمي طالعت بالزايرة و كأنها تفاجأت ...* 

*- السلام عليكم* 

*قالت الزايرة ،،
 رديت السلام و أنا أعدل من جلستي على سرير أمي ...* 

*طالعت المرة فيني و قالت :* 


*- أنت بدر ... ؟* 
*- نعم* 


*و بعدين جت قربت من أمي و مدت يدها لها
 ... طبعا أمي ما حركت يدها ... 
و جت الزايرة و مسكت يد أمي تصافحها و قبلت جبينها ...* 

*- كيف حالك يا قمر ؟ إن شاء الله أفضل الحين ؟* 

*أنا رديت :* 

*- الحمد لله ،، هي أحسن ..* 

*أمي كانت تطالع بالزايرة بنظرة غريبة 
... ما فهمتها ... 
كأنها تبي تقول لها شي ؟* 

*- حمد الله على السلامة يا قمر
 ... جيت متأخرة لكن ... 
تعرفي الظروف ...* 


*تعابير وجه أمي تغيرت ... 
ما أدري وش بغت تقول ؟* 

*سألتني الزايرة كم سؤال 
... تطمن فيه على أحوال أمي و أهلي ...* 

*و بعدها قالت كم كلمة تشجيع و دعاء بالشفاء لأمي 
... و صافحتها مرة ثانية ... 
و راحت تطلع ...* 

*أمي ظلت تشيعها بنظراتها كأنها تبيها ترجع 
... ناديت أمي أبي أسألها تبي شي ؟* 

*أمي فجأة نطقت :* 

*- سلطان* 


*الزايرة وقفت ،،
و التفتت صوب أمي على طول ...* 

*طالعت بأمي 
... و شفت بريق الدموع بعينها ...
 و قالت :* 

*- بخير ... الحمد لله ...* 

*و هزت راسها تأكد كلامها ... 
و بعدها طلعت من الغرفة ...* 

*أنا بقيت أناظر في أمي 
... مندهش ... 
و ما عندي تعليق مناسب ...* 

*عين أمي ملأتها الدموع ...
 رحت أمسح فيها و أنا أكرر* 

*- يمه أرجوك لا تبكي ...* 

*أكررها و أنا اللي كنت أبكي على أمي ...* 

*و أحس أنني أنا 
... نعم أنا السبب ... 
في أن أمي مرضت لذي الدرجة ...* 


**
* *
**

*رحت بيت أخوي ...* 
*أخوي جالس بغرفة مكتبه 
... على الكنبة ... 
سرحان ... يفكر و يفكر...* 
*لا يكلم أحد ... 
و لا يحس بوجود أحد ... 
و لا يطلع من الغرفة من دخلها بعد فقد هبة
 ... يرحمها الله ...* 


*بيت أخوي هو المكان الوحيد اللي كنت أزوره خلال الشهرين اللي مروا ... 
و قليل اللي كنت أجي ...* 
*كيف أقدر أتحمل أشوف أخوي يموت قدام عيوني ... ؟* 
*ما يكفي هبة ؟* 



*اليوم مريت عليه ،،
بعد ما زرت قمر بالمستشفى أخبارها كانت توصلني من بعض زميلاتي بين فترة و فترة ...* 

*أنا ما كنت حسيت بوجودها ذاك اليوم ... 
كان بالي مشغول مع هبة و هبة و بس ... 
انتبهت لها بس بعد ما طاحت مغشية على الأرض ... 
و لا أدري وش صار لها قبل و لا بعد ...* 


*دخلت غرفة مكتب أخوي 
... سلمت ...
 و رد السلام بملل ...* 

*- كيفك اليوم ؟* 

*ما رد علي ... 
ليش أسأل و أنا شايفة بنفسي ... ؟* 
*ما فيه أي شي 
... بالدنيا يمكن يثير اهتمامه أو انتباهه ...* 
*حتى نواف لا جا يكلمه يبعده عنه ...
 ما يبي يشوف أي أحد أو يكلم أي أحد أو يسوي أي شي ...* 


*- سلطان ...* 

*بغيته يلتفت لي بس كالعاده ظل ساهي عني مو هام لي خبر
 ... و لا معبر وجودي أصلاً ...* 

*- سلطان أخوي ... بغيت أقول لك شي ...* 

*ما تحرك ...* 
*واصلت ...* 


*- لمجرد إني أقوله لك ...* 

*و أنا ببالي
 ... يمكن ...
 يمكن هالجملة تغير شي ؟؟ 
خلني أجرب ...* 

*- قمر تسأل عنك ...* 

*قلتها و دققت النظر ... 
أبي أشوف إذا فيه أي تأثير ... 
أي استجابة ... ؟* 

*أخوي ظل مثل التمثال .
.. ما اهتز ...* 

*- قلت لها أنك بخير ...* 

*واضح ... 
أن الموضوع و لا أثر و لا على عصب حسي واحد منه ...* 

*استسلمت 
... و تراجعت ... 
أباطلع ... 
ما فيه فايدة 
... أخوي انتهى ...
 ما أبي أشوفه كذا ... لازم أطلع ...* 

*قبل ما أمشي ... 
قلت له :* 

*- إذا بغيت ... 
تزورها معي بالمستشفى ... 
تقول لها حمد الله على السلامة ... 
أظنها بتفرح كثير ...* 


*
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 



*طلعت عن غرفة أخوي ،،
و هو واقف مثل أي عمود أو أي كنبة بالغرفة ...* 

*و الساعة أربع الفجر ... 
صحيت من النوم على رنة جوالي اللي كنت ناسيته مشغل ...* 
*كان أخوي سلطان متصل و مصر ما يقطع ...
 خفت و تلخبطت دقات قلبي ..* 


*عطيت الهاتف لياسر و قلت له بخوف :* 

*- رد ! أخوي ما أدري وش فيه ؟؟؟* 

*أخذ ياسر الجوال و رد ...* 


**
* *
**


*نايم بعز النوم ... 
و باقي على أذان الفجر ساعة و شوي ... 
صحتني شوق بقلق و فزع خوفتني ...* 

*- ياسر ... رد على الهاتف بسرعة ....* 

*طالعت فيها أبي أتأكد ما هو بحلم ؟* 

*بس صوت الجوال كان يرن بالغرفة و بآذاني ...* 

*- خير ؟* 
*- أقول لك رد بسرعة ؟* 

*أخذت الجوال منها و أنا بين الصاحي و النايم ...* 

*- ألو ؟ نعم ؟*

*ما جاني جواب بالأول ،،
 و بعدها جاني صوت سلطان مبحوح :* 

*- وين شوق ؟* 
*- سلطان ؟ خير ؟ فيه شي ؟* 
*- شوق صاحية ؟ أبي أكلمها* 


*رديت الجوال لشوق و هي رافضة تاخذه ...
 حاسة أن فيه مصيبة ما تبي تسمعها ...* 


*- يالله شوق خلنا نشوف شالسالفة ؟* 

*شوق كلمت أخوها و هذا اللي سمعته :* 

*- ( سلطان ؟ خير أخوي ؟ )* 
*- ( من ؟ )* 
*- ( ... ن نعم ... )* 
*- ( تعبانة ... 
كانت حالتها بالمرة متدهورة بس...
 بس تحسنت )* 
*- ( نعم سلطان ... أنا زرتها العصر بنفسي ... )* 


*أنا يمكن كنت نايم 
... مو متأكد ... 
بعد ما خلصت المكالمة الطارئة سألت شوق :* 

*- خير ؟* 

*شوق انفجرت تبكي ...
 قلت أكيد صار لهم شي جديد ؟* 

*- سلطان وش به ؟
 نواف بخير ؟ أم نواف بخير ؟؟* 


*انهارت شوق على الوسادة ...
 و بكت بحرارة و هي تقول :* 

*- يسأل عن قمر ! توه مستوعب أنها بالمستشفى !* 


*طالعت بالساعة أتأكد من الوقت ....* 

*أربع الفجر ... !* 

*سلطان
 ... عليه العوض ....* 
*و منه العوض ... !*


**
* *
**


*... يتبع ... 
**
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يااااااااااااااااااااالله كل هذا صار
مسكينه هبه 
وعسل وقمر يعور القلب....
والحب باقي....
يسلموووو غناتي ربي يعطيك العافيه
الله لايحرمنا من جديدك المميز
دمتي بود
موفقه

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> يااااااااااااااااااااالله كل هذا صار
> مسكينه هبه 
> وعسل وقمر يعور القلب....
> والحب باقي....
> يسلموووو غناتي ربي يعطيك العافيه
> الله لايحرمنا من جديدك المميز
> دمتي بود
> موفقه



 

هلا بكـ يالغلا ،،

يعطيكـ العافية وشاكرة لكـ حضوركـ الطيب ،،

وما انحرم نور تواجدكـ ،،

دمتِ بجمال روحكـ

----------


## ورد الياسمين

الحلقة الثامنة عشر 
* * * * * * * * 


سلامات




من شهور ،،
و سلطان ما عاد يجي الشركة ،،
و العمل كله فوق راسي ... 

لأني ظليت صاحي من قبل صلاة الفجر
 – على غير عادتي –
 و جيت العمل ... 
حسيت بعد كم ساعة بتعب و صداع ،، 
اللي خلاني أفكر أرد البيت بدري اليوم ،،
 و استسلم للنوم ! 


الصدفة اللي فاجأتني ،،
بالأحرى فاجئتنا كلنا ،،
هي أني شفت سلطان ببيتنا ،،
جاي وقت الظهر

( و طبعاً الأمر مو على العادة ) 
و الظاهر أنه ما كان متوقع يشوفني ...
 و لو قلتها بصراحة ،،
 ما كان يبي يشوفني ... 

- حيا الله بو نواف 
... يا حظك ...
 جيت و السفرة جاهزة تفضل بالهناء ... 

الرجال ،،
رد بكلمة مقتضبة ،،
مطلعنها غصب من حلقه ... 

- بالعافية 


يعني ما وده يتغذى معنا ... 
صحيح ما هوبغريب ... 
بس ،،
مو بعدله نخليه بالصالة ،،
و نروح نتغذى بغرفة ثانية ... 
أنا و شوق طالعنا بعض ...
 قالت : 

- خلاص ياسر ،،
 تغدى أنت و الأولاد ،،
أنا ودي أكلم أخوي شوي ... 


خليتهم و رحت ... 
أعرف أنه فيه شي ما لي دخل فيه ... 
بعد شوي ... 
جت شوق و قالت أنها طالعة مع أخوها مشوار صغير .... 
ما علقت ... 
قلت خلني أنتظر لين تقول لي هي 
وش اللي صاير ؟ 
في فترة غيابها اتصلت أم نواف تسأل عنها و عن بو نواف
 ... انشغل بالي ... 
وين ممكن يكونون ؟؟ 


*
* *
*


الوقت ما كان وقت زيارة ،،
و ممنوع دخول غير موظفي المستشفى داخل المستشفى ،،
 بس كوني دكتورة و لي معارف و علاقات هنا و هناك ... 
سمحوا لنا أنا و أخوي سلطان ،،
نجي لعند غرفة قمر... 


كانت هذه رغبة سلطان المفاجئة ،،
أنه يمر يسلم عليها و يتطمن على صحتها ...
و الظاهر ،،
أنه مثلي و مثل ياسر ما نام بعد مكالمة الليل ... 
إذا كان نام قبلها أصلاً .. 


طرقت الباب ،،
 فتحته بهدوء ،،
و طليت أبي أشوف كيف هي ؟ 

كانت قمر شبه جالسة مستندة على السرير ...
 و طبعاً ،،
ما كانت متوقعة إني أنا اللي عند الباب ،،
عشان كذا شفت الدهشة بعينها ،،،
 و بعدها حلت ابتسامة جميلة مكان الدهشة 


فرحت ... 
و أنا أشوف ابتسامتها ... 
يعني صحتها تحسنت 
... الحمد لله ... 


جيت لعندها ،،
و مسكت إيدها أسلم عليها بفرح ،،
و أنا أشد على إيدها... 
لما سألتها 
- ( أنت طيبة ؟ بخير ؟ ) 

هزت راسها بنعم ،،
 ما تكلمت ... 
إلى الآن قدرتها على الكلام ما استعادتها 
... لكن ... 
الحمد لله ... 

- قمره ....
 معي شخص وده يقول لك سلامات و ما تشوفين شر ! 


قلت الجملة ،،
و ركزت نظراتي على نظراتها أدقق ...
 أستشف الإجابة ... 
أتفحص ردة الفعل ؟ 

طالعت فيني قمر بنظرة لا تدعو لأي شك ...
 بأنها عرفت بالضبط أقصد من .... 
الحين ... 
إيدها هي اللي شدت على إيدي 
... رغم ضعفها ... 
أخوي كان واقف ورا الباب ينتظر ... 

سألت قمر : 

- تسمحي له يجي .... ؟ 


لو كانت تبي تقول ( نعم ) ،،
كان هزت راسها بنفس الطريقة اللي هزتها بها قبل شوي لما سألتها ،،
( أنت طيبة ؟ بخير ؟ ) 


الطريقة اللي وقفت فيها نظراتها معلقة مع راسها
 ... لا فوق و لا تحت ... 
لا يمين و لا شمال ... 
خلتني أرتعد ... 

ما بغيت أكرر السؤال .... 

و بعد ،،
 ما بغيت أخوي يظل واقف عند الباب 
... تركت إيدها ... 
و ابتعدت ...
 و جيت لعند الباب ... 

طالعت بها مرة ثانية ... 
يمكن تقول أو تسوي شي ... 
بس ظل كل شي فيها معلق مثل ما كان .... 

طلعت لأخوي ،،
و أنا مو عارفة إش أقول له ؟
 أقوله أنها ما تسمح يسلم عليها ... 
أو أنها نايمة ... 
أو إش أقول .... ؟ 

أخوي العرق كان يتصبب على جبينه ،،
كأنه تلميذ عنده امتحان عملي ! 
و بس شافني سألني : 

- صاحية ؟ 

لا شعورياً ...
 لقيتني أهز راسي بنفس طريقة قمر ! 

- أقدر أكلمها ؟ 


مديت ذراعي ،،
أسد فتحة الباب تلقائياً ،،
 مثل اللي يبي يمنع دخول واحد عند الباب لداخل الغرفة ،،
 أخوي بس شافني كذا قال : 

- ما بغيت أدخل ،،
بس ودي أسلم عليها 

و خطا خطوة أقرب للباب ،،
و مد راسه عند الفتحة و قال : 

- السلام عليكم قمرة ....
 حمد الله على السلامة 
... ما تشوفي شر .... 


هي كلمتين قالها ...
و ابتعد عن فتحة الباب ... 
و جاء دوري عشان أدخل ... 

لما دخلت ... 
شفت قمر لافه راسها الجهة الثانية ،،
و مخبية وجهها بالوسادة ... 
جا على بالي أنها تبي تغطي وجهها،، 

قلت على طول : 

- ما راح يدخل ! 


بس قمر ظلت على نفس الوضع ... 
قربت منها و ناديتها 
.. بس ما ردت علي .... 
لفيت حول السرير عشان أجيها من الجهة الثانية
... و ناديت ... و لا ردت .... 

شفت الدموع تسيل على خدها و على الوسادة ... 
و هي عاجزة ترفع إيدها تمسحها .... 

تقطعت ... 
إذا كان فيني جزء من قلبي و جسمي بعده صاحي ما تقطع من موت هبة
... فها هو يتقطع الحين ... 
و أنا أشوف ... 
صديقتي و زميلتي الغالية ،،
 ممدة على السرير 
... مشلولة ... 
بلا حول و لا قوة ...

و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 

جلست عندها على السرير ،،
و مديت إيدي و مسحت دموعها ... 
و رفعْت راسها و ضميتها لصدري ...
و تذكرت 
.... ذيك اللحظة ...
 لما كانت فاقدة الوعي ... 
و أنا أحاول أصحيها بالغرفة اللي كان فيها سلطان 
ممدد على السرير ... 
يوم غرق في البحر ،،
قبل 13 سنة ... 

يومها ... 
كانت فاقدة الوعي بين يديني ... 
عاجزة عن الحركة ...
 و أنا أحاول أصحيها ،، في الوقت اللي أنا فيه شوي و أغيب عن الوعي ... 
و أمسح دموعها ،،
 و دموعي تسيل مثل الشلالات ...
و أصيح بها ( تماسكي ) ... 
و أنا اللي منهارة و متبعثرة على كبر الارض ...
و أخوي ،،
 ينادي ( قمرة ... قومي ) ... 
و هو اللي على متهالك على سريره ،،
 مو قادر يتحرك ....


بفضل الله ثم فضل قمر 
... سلطان ظل عايش ... 
مات بسام ....
 لكن هو ظل عايش .... 
ماتت هبه ... 
لكن هو ظل عايش .... 

عايش مثل الأموات 
... جسد بلا روح ...
 منتهي ... 
وجوده و العدم ما يفرق كثير ... 
محسوب عليه الحياة ...
و هو مو بعايش ...
مثله مثل الجسد المشلول اللي قدامي ...
 اللي عاجز حتى عن مسح دمعة سالت من عيونه غصباً عليه ....

الله يا دنيا ...

ليت الزمن يرجع للورا ...

كان خطبت قمر لأخوي اول ما عرفت أنها تحبه ،،
 و هو يحبها ... 
قبل ما الوالدة تفاجئنا و تخطب منال ... 
و تنتهي بنا لعبة القدر في جسد مشلول ....


- قمر .... 

كلمتها بصوت منتهي ... 
باللي بقى لي من أوتار صوتي المتقطعة المبحوحة .... 
طالعتني ،،
و هي بالكاد تقدر تحرك كم عضلة من جسمها المنتهي ... 


- قمر ... بعدك ... تحبينه ... ؟ 


سألت ... 
و كان جواب أكثر مما هو سؤال ... 
كان واقع أجلى من أن طبقات السنين تقدر تخفيه ...
و أقوى من أن أعاصير القدر تقدر تهده ...



- تحبينه يا قمر ؟ 
غمضت عينها بمرارة ...
 و لسه دموعها المتمردة تسيل غصباً عليها ...
إش أبي دليل أكبر من اللي صار لها ... ؟ 
مو محتاجة أي سؤال ... أو أي جواب .... 


مسحت على راسها و قلت : 

- هو بعد يحبك يا قمر ... 


فتحت عينها ... 
طالعتني كأنها تقول : ( عيدي ... ؟ ) 

قلت : 

- نعم يحبك ... 
أنت ِ تعرفين ... 
تصدقي من ماتت الغالية ... 
هذه أول مرة يطلع فيها من حبس البيت ...
جا لعندك ...
أنت ِ يا قمر ...


- شوق 

كان هذا صوت أخوي 
... يناديني ... 
رديت :
( نعم أخوي ؟ ) 
و مسحت باقي دموعي و دموعها ...


- مشينا ؟ 

طالعت بقمر ...
و ابتسمت لها ،،
 وقلت أخفف التوتر و أتظاهر بالمرح : 

- زيارة غير شرعية !
 لا يصيدونا ! 


سلمت عليها بحرارة و مرارة ،،
 و قبلتها بحب و حنان و جيت لعند الباب ... 

أول ما طلعت ،،
 قال أخوي ... 

- نشوفك على خير يا قمرة ،،
و تقومي إن شاء الله بالسلامة 



لسبب أو لآخر ... 
حسيت بشي من الراحة هذا اليوم 
... يمكن ... 
عشان أخوي أخيراً طلع من البيت ....
يمكن عشان قمر تحسنت شوي 
... أو يمكن ... 
لأني اضطريت أخوي إنه يعزمني على وجبة سريعة في واحد من المطاعم ... 
و شاركته وجبة الغداء اللي قاطعها من مدة ... !؟ 


*
* *
*
كنا وين و صرنا وين ! 
اليوم قمر راح تطلع من المستشفى ... 
على كرسي العجلات مؤقتاً ...
 لين تسترد صحتها الكاملة إن شاء الله ..

النزيف اللي صابها كان ممكن يؤدي لاقدر الله لشلل أبدي 
... بس الحمد لله ...
 ربنا لطف ... 

في لحظة المغادرة كنت موجودة مع عيلتها ...
 نودع المستشفى و نسأل الله أنها ماترجع ...
 طبعاً إلا كطبيبة ! 
و إلا هذه المستشفى فيه فكة منها أصلاً ... ؟ 


أنا بصفتي صديقة قمر و إختها 
و أقرب الناس لها ،،
رحت معهم البيت .. 
لما وصلنا بيت بو ثامر ،،
لقيتهم مجهزين لها غرفة بالدور الأرضي ،،
أسهل لها ... 


جلست مع قمر بالغرفة ،،
و معنا أهلها ... 
و ولدها بدر جالس جنبها على السرير ،،
و كل شوي ،،
يحط راسه على كتفها ...
 كأنه يعوض حنان مفقود 
... مثل الأطفال ... 
و في الواقع ،،
هو بعده طفل كبير ... 
بس حجمه يكبره كثير ! 


قمر كانت مبسوطة و وجهها رغم الشحوب اللي عليه 
... كان مشرق ... 

يوم تطمنت عليها ،،
و بغيت أقوم أطلع ،، هزت راسها ( لا ) 

- بغيت شي قمر ؟ 


حركت صبعها تأشر على فوق ... 
و على طول قال بدر : 

- تبي تروحي فوق بغرفتك يمه ؟ 


و ابتسمت ... 

ثامر أخوها شالها ،،
و صعد بها فوق ...
 و بدر شال الكرسي وراه ...
 و أنا و أمها لحقناهم ... 

لما جينا لغرفتها ،،
وحطاها ثامر على السرير ،،
و جا بدر جلس جنبها ،،
أشرت علي ... 
و صارت تطالع فينا واحد بعد الثاني ... 


و فهمنا أنها تبيني أظل معها وحدنا ... 
و طلع البقية ،،
و ظليت معها جالسة جنبها على السرير
 .. و إيدي بإيدها ... 

- خير قمر ؟ 

قمر شدت على إيدي ...
 و صارت تطالع بالخزانة و تأشر لي عليها ... 

- قمر تبيني أفتح واحد من الأدراج ... !

فتحته ،،
و شفت فيه صندوق ... 
طلعته و جبتها لعندها ....
 و ساعدتها تفتح الصندوق ... 
داخل الصندوق ... 
شفت عقد جميل مكتوب على حجرة بوسطه (( حبيبتي قمر حلوة )) ...
 و معه ،،
 فصين فضيين ... !


استغربت ... 
و مدت هي يدها و أخذت فص ... 
و حطته بإيدي ... 
و قالت : 

- سلطان .... 


*
* *
*
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 



التفاصيل ما سألت عنها ،،
بس كفاني أني عرفت أن شوق و سلطان ،،
 راحوا المستشفى ذاك اليوم ،،
يزوروا الدكتورة قمر 

أهم ما في الموضوع بالنسبة لي هو أن سلطان طلع من سجن البيت أخيراً ... 
و شوي شوي صار يروح بعض المشاوير ... 
بس طبعاً الشركة مو من ضمنها ! 


أحواله على ما يبدو أنها تحسنت و الحمد لله 
... أزمة و قريب تعدي ... 

كانت بنته الله يرحمها تعني له أكثر من أي شي ثاني ... 
و إن شاء الله ربنا يعوضه ببنت غيرها ... 

مرّت على آخر مرة شفته فيها يوم جانا البيت وقت الغدا فترة ... 
لكن أخباره كانت توصلني أول بأول ... 

أخباره ... 

أفعاله ... 

و تحركاته ...

و حتى ... 
هداياه ! 



الهدية اللي جت ... 
طبعا ما كانت هدية ... 
كانت ( حلقة ) جديدة 
- الحلقة الـ ( 32 ) من مسلسل 
( الفصوص الفضية ) و اللي بدأ عرضه من سنتين ! 



بصراحة سمحت لنفسي 
– و يا رب سامحني – 
إني أفتح العلبة دون إذن ... 
و أشوف اللي بداخلها ... 


الورقة هذه المرة كان مكتوب عليها ،،
 (( الله يعطيك العافية )) 


احترت ... 
أقول لسلطان عنها ؟ و إلا أخليه في حاله ؟ 

نشوف راي شوق ! 


- هاتها ... أنا راح أعطيه إياها 

مثل ما توقعت ... !
 بس سألت شوق : 

- كيف تتوقعي ردة فعله ؟
 مو يمكن ... 
نفسيته تخترب ؟ احنا ما صدّقنا انه بدا يعتدل شوي !

- بالعكس ... 
أتوقع أنه يبتهج ... 
و يتطمن أن صحتها بخير ... 


الفصوص هذه كانت تخدره ! 
تاخذه لعالم ثاني ... 
تذكرون كيف كان يصير حاله ؟؟

أموت و أعرف بس ،،
 هذه الإنسانة ليه تسوي كذا ؟؟؟

و الله المرأة بكبرها لغز ،،
 و لا احنا بقادرين نعرف له حل احنا يا الرجال !

يعني لا حبت رجال تدوخه معها الستين دوخة ! 

مسكين سلطان !
آخرتها بينجن ... 
إلا هو مجنون أصلاً من زمان .... 
لو تسوي شوق فيني كذا كان تابعتوا بقية الأحداث بالمستشفى ،،
صحيح بس بقسم المجانين !


أقول ... 
خلونا في المهم !


رحنا أنا و شوق لبيت سلطان ... 


كان جالس يشاهد التلفاز ... 
و ولده نواف هو اللي استقبلنا و دخلنا بالصالة ... 

سلم علينا ،، و صافحنا ،،
بس وجهه ظل جامد ،،
ما فيه أي ابتسامة ...

إش كثر وحشتني ابتسامته ! 



جلسنا ... 
و صرنا نطالع معه التلفاز ... 
كانت مباراة ...
 احنا اندمجنا مع المباراة أكثر منه ...
كنا نعلق إذا صار شي و نواف متحمس و يصفر 
... أو يهتف ... 
و هو 
... سلطان ... 
يطالع كأنه يطالع شي جامد ... 
شي ما فيه حركة ... 
ما فيه روح ... 


و اكتشفت ...
 إنه في الواقع ما كان يطالع المباراة ... 

كان يطالع ،،
صورة لهبة معلقة فوق التلفاز مباشرة ... 
صورة بنته ... 
صورة جامدة ... 
ما فيها حركة ... 
و ما فيها روح ... 



بعد المبارة نواف قال : 

- يبه أنا باطلع مع أصحابي نتمشى شوي عند البحر ... 

سلطان كان متعقد من البحر ،،
من ذاك الحادث ... 
و ما كان يرضى أبد يجي معنا ،،
أي رحلة عند الشاطيء 
و قليل اللي يسمح لنواف يروحه
 ... مع ذلك ...
 ما اعترض ... 
و خلى نواف يروح دون تعليق .... 


لما صرت معه وحدنا ... 
و شوق مع بنت خالتها بدار ثانية ... 
حاولت أكلمه عن الشركة ... 
ودي بس تنفتح نفسه للشغل ... 
بس ما تجاوب معي ... 


الأول .... 
كان سلطان مهووس بالعمل .... 
كان مقضي عمره في الشركة و أمور الشركة 
... كان ... 
حتى لا اجتمعنا في جلسة عائلية أو طلعنا سوى ... 
ما يتكلم الا عن الشغل و يوجع راسي ! ... 
أما الحين ... ؟؟؟ 

أنا متاكد أنه لو رد للعمل راح يتحسن كثير ،،
 و ينشغل باله عن التفكير في هبه 
... يا ليته يطاوعني ...



شوي و جت شوق ... 

سأل لما شافها : 

- ليه ما جبتوا الأولاد معكم ؟ 


كأنه توه يكتشف أنهم مو معنا ! 

ردت شوق : 

- ما احنا مطولين ...
 بغينا نتطمن عليك و هذا احنا طالعين ... 
- تو الناس ؟ 
- جايين لكم مرة ثانية ... 
بس فيه شي .... ؟ 


و سكتت ... 

سلطان طالعها ،،
و الحين بينت عليه ملامح الإهتمام و القلق ... 

شوق ...
 فتحت شنطتها اللي كانت بإيدها ...
 و منها طلعت العلبة ... 

و ياليتكم تقدروا تشوفوا ... 
اللون الأحمر ،،
اللي تفجر في وجه سلطان أول ما طاحت عينه على العلبة ...
كأنه إشارة مرور ! 



أخذ العلبة من يد شوق ...
 و مسكها بإيده فترة كأنه يبي يتأكد من حواسه 
... و بعدين ...
فتحها شوي شوي ... 
و أخذ نفس طويل .... 



الحين بس ... 
شفت ابتسامة سلطان اللي عنيتها ،،
بعد غياب شهور ... 
و شفت بريق البهجة يشع من عيونه ...
سبحان الله !
صحيح ... !
... إنها المرأة !



طالعت صوب صورة هبة المعلقة فوق التلفاز
 ... و ابتسمت ... 
سلطان 
.... أخيراً ... 
ردت له الروح ....


*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*تتمه :* 



*طلبت مني قمر ،،
طلب غريب !* 

*لما كنت معها بغرفتها ،،
أول يوم طلعت فيه من المستشفى ... 
عطتني فص فضي ،،
و طلبت مني أرسله إلى سلطان !* 


*الطلب استنكرته بداخلي ،،
لكني ما قدرت أرده لها ... 
توها طالعة من المستشفى ،،
و عافيتها لسه ما اسردتها كاملة ...
 و بعد سلامتها كل شي يهون 
... و أي شي يهون ...*


*إذا ما خانتني ذاكرتي المزحومة ،،
بمعلومات الطب ... 
فاعتقد أن هذا الفص ،،
من مسبحة سلطان الفضية 
اللي قطعتها أنا بنفسي قبل سنين و سنين ... !!*


*معقولة قمر ،،
بعدها محتفظة بالمسبحة ؟؟؟* 
*لا !
 يمكن هذا شي ثاني !!*

*و بعدين ...
 وين بقية الفصوص ؟
 وين السلسلة !*
*و ليه قمر تبي ترسل له الفص هذا ؟*

*و الله احترت !
 بس ما لي إلا إني أنفذ رغبتها بدون أي سؤال .....*


*أرسلت الفص بعلبة صغيرة ،،
و معه ورقة مكتوب عليها ،،
(( الله يعطيك العافية )) ...* 
*وش راح يفهم منها سلطانوه ... ؟
 الله أعلم !*

*بصراحة ،،
 بعد الحالة اللي شفت بها الرجال يتقطع لحظة وفاة بنته ،،
 بردت حرتي فيه ...* 

*أنا مو بشريرة ،،
و لا كنت أتمنى للبنت أي شر ،،
 بس كان ودي أشوفه ،،
يتألم ،، و يبكي بمرارة ،،
و ينكسر ،، و يتحطم ،، و يتهدم ،، و ينهار ،، ويتبعثر ...
مثل ما سوى بحبيبتي قمر ...*

*دعيت عليه ... 
و تمنيت أشوفه متقطع ...
 و القدر حقق لي الأمنية ... 
و شفا غليلي منه ...*

*اعذروني !*

*و رغم أن موضوع هالفص الفضي ما طلع من راسي و تفكيري ،،
 إلا أني ما فتحت سيرته ،،
و لا جبت له طاري* 
*قدامها ،،
بالرغم من أني كنت أزورها كل يوم تقريباً ،،
 و أتطمن على صحتها ...* 


*الحمد لله صحتها تحسنت كثير ...
و مع العلاج الطبيعي المكثف ،،
قدرت تستعيد قوتها ،، و قدرتها على الحركة 
و الكلام شوي شوي ...* 


*فترة علاج قمر ،،
استغرقت شهور و شهور ... 
و بعد ما كانت تتردد على المستشفى كطبيبة 
... صارت تجيها كمريضة 
... محتاجة للعلاج ...* 


*الحمد لله على كل حال ... !*


*لما كانت بالمستشفى ،،
 كان الدكتور هيثم يمر يسلم عليها ،، 
من وقت لوقت ...* 
*و الله خوش رجّال !* 
*لو أن قمر قبلت تتزوجه ،،
 يمكن ...
كانت أحداث قصتنا بتاخذ مجرى ثاني !*



*عرفت أن شوق كانت تزورقمر ،،
من وقت لوقت في البيت ... 
و الحمد لله أن الصدف ما جمعتنا ...*
*أو بالأحرى ...
أنا ما سمحت لها أنها تجمعنا ...* 





*... يتبع ...*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بصراحه الحلقه مررره....
قصيره
ربي يعطيك العافيه
والله لايحرمنا منك يالغلا
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن موفقـــــه
لاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## ورد الياسمين

هلا بكـ يالغالية :

بصراحه الحلقه مررره....
قصيره

وش اسوي بعد 
الحلقة ادرجتها زي ماهي
وما قدرت ادرج غيرها 
وقتي ضيق بس مابقى شي حلقتين وتنتهي القصة

ربي يعطيك العافيه

يعافيك يارب

والله لايحرمنا منك يالغلا

ولا منك حبيبتي

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن موفقـــــه

وانت كذلك موفقة 

لاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## ورد الياسمين

الحلقة التاسعة عشر
* * * * * * * * 
ابتعدي عنّا !





حالة أمي صارت أفضل بكثير ...
 ألحين تقدر تتكلم ... 
و تتحرك شبه طبيعي ... 
بس قوتها مو كاملة ... 
و تمشي مع المسند ...
 و تصعد الدرج بصعوبة 
... و أنا جنبها ... 

كانت لها مواعيد كثيرة بالمستشفى ... 
و كنت أروح معها كل مرة ...
 و كل مرة يطمنا الأطباء أنها في تحسن ... 

كنا جالسين على الغداء ... 
أنا و أمي و جدي و جدتي ...
 أمي صارت تقدر تمسك الملعقة و تاكل بيدها ... 
كنا نتكلم عن حفيد العيلة الجديد المرتقب ،،
( ولد أو بنت خالي ) ،،
اللي قرب وقت تشريفه ... 
كانت جدتي تمزح و تقول : 

- إذا جت بنت سميناها بدور ،،
و حجزناها لك يا بدر ! 
- جدتي !
 مو كأني كبير عليها شوي 
! أنا بالثانوية و هي لسه ما انولدت ! 
و بعدين يمكن يجي ولد ؟ 
وش راح تسمونه ؟ 
- وش رايك تختار له اسم أنت ؟ 
- بسام ! 



طلع اسم أبوي عفوياً على لساني 
... كنت أمزح ... 
أنا اللي ما أعرف أبوي و لا أعرف كيف كان ... 
ما أعرف عنه إلا اسمه و صورته ... 
بس لا شعورياً ،،
طلع اسم أبوي على لساني ،،
كأني أقول لازم نسميه بسام ،،
احياءاً لذكرى أبوي الله يرحمه ... 


اعتقد أنها كلمة عادية ...
 ما أظن أن يصير لها أي تأثير ،،
من أي نوع على أي كان ... 
لكن ... 
أول شي صار ... 
الملعقة طاحت من يد أمي .... 
و بعدها ... 
صارت يدها ترتجف ... 
و بثانيتين ... 
انتقلت الرعشة لكل جسمها ،،
و صارت تنتفض و عينها فرّت فوق ... 
و عضلاتها كلها انشدت ...
في أول نوبة تشنج تصير لها ... 



صرخنا كلنا .... 
و جينا نمسكها و جسمها كله متشنج 
... كله يهتز ...
 كله متصلب ... 

صرخت : 

- يمه ... يمه ... يمـــــــــــــــــــه .... 


في الإسعاف ... 
عطوها حقنة مضادة للتشنج ... 
و فوراً قرر الطبيب أنه ينومها بالمستشفى ...... 

- دكتور وش اللي صار بأمي ؟ 

سألته ،،
و أنا مهلوع مفزوع ،،
ما فيني قوة أوقف على رجلي ... 
جاوبني : 

- هذا تشنج ... 
- وش يعني ؟ 
- يعني ... 
مثل اللي يصيب مرضى الصرع .... 


تنومت أمي بالمستشفى ... 
و ردوا سووا لها فحوصات و تحاليل و تصوير أشعة من جديد ... 


*
* *
*


التشنجات العصبية العضلية ،،
هي شي متوقع يصير في حالات كثيرة ،،
من أمراض أوجراحات الدماغ ..
و كنت خايفة أن قمر تجيها لا قدر الله هذه المضاعفات ... 
و اللي خفت منه صار .... 

التشنجات تكررت عليها مرة ثانية بالمستشفى ،،
و بديناها على علاجات جديدة ،،
مضادة للتشنج 

تخطيط الدماغ ،،
و الأشعة المقطعية للراس ،،
بينت بؤرة التشنج عند منطقة النزيف ،،
و حولها كتلة من الدم المتجمد ..

و احترنا ... 
هل نكتفي بالأدوية و إلا نسوي جراحة ثانية ؟ 

قررنا نعطي الأدوية فرصة كم يوم و نشوف ... 


في اليوم الثاني ،،
جيت لعندها و هي بغرفة العناية المركزة ،،
مو عارفة إش أقول لها ؟؟ 
تصبري ؟
 الحمد لله أنت أحسن ؟ 
صحتك أفضل ... ؟؟؟
 و أنا أشوفها قدامي من تدهور إلى تدهور ثاني .... ؟؟ 

لكن ... 
الحمد لله على كل حال ... 
قمر كانت صاحية و بكامل وعيها ...
 و بنفس قدرتها الحركية ما تأثرت ... 
كانت سرحانة تطالع صوب النافذة ... 

- أم بدر فإيش سرحانة يا ترى !
 أكيد تفكر بالولد المدلل ! 

قلت بأسلوب مرح ،،
و أنا متوجسة من ردة الفعل ،،
 بس أشوى ... 
ابتسمت لي ابتسامة خفيفة ... 

- كيفك اليوم ؟ 


سألتها ،،
و أنا أمد يدي صوبها ،، أبي أصافحها ،،
و أشجعها على الكلام ،،
و في الواقع ودي أتأكد من قدرتها على الحركة ،، والكلام ..

صافحتني ،،
و قالت : 

- الحمد لله 

ارتحت ... 
و تأكدت من أنها بخير رغم كل شي ،، 

- وش شاغل بالك ؟
 بدر ؟ 

سألتها ،،
 و ردت علي : 

- بدر ... ودي أتصل به ...
 أطمنه علي و أتطمن عليه .... 

و طالعت صوب النافذة ... 
و اكتشفت أنها كانت تطالع في الهاتف اللي جنب النافذة 
... لحظة دخولي الغرفة ... 

كان هاتفي الجوال معي ،،
بس ممنوع استخدمه داخل غرفة العناية المركزة ... 
قمت و رحت لعند الهاتف 
و اتصلت ببيت أبو ثامر و طمنتهم على قمر ...
 و كلمت الولد ،،
و قلت له أن أمه ودها تكلمه بس ما تقدر 
تقوم عن السرير ،،
و الأجهزة موصلة بجسمها 

و على كل ... 
كلها كم ساعة و يجي وقت الزيارة ... 
و تشوفه و يشوفها و ترتاح قلوبهم .... 


و طلعت ( كذابة ) ...
 لما جاها التشنج قبل هالكم ساعة ... 
و اضطر الطبيب يعطيها جرعة عالية من دواء التشنج ... 
خلاها تدخل في نوم طويل و عميق ... 




أذكر نظرة بدر لي ،،
و هو يطالع أمه و يشوفها غايبة عن الوعي تماماً ... 
و أنا اللي قلت له الصباح أنها 
بخير ،،
و ودها تتلكلم معه ... 

الولد كان يبكي بمرارة و بحرارة ... 
و أنا ما قدرت أقول أي كلمة زود ... 
طلعت من الغرفة و خليته معها ... 
و برى الغرفة قابلت بقية أهلها ... 
و أول ما سألوني عنها ،،
قلت : 

- اسألوا الطبيب اللي يعالجها أفضل 

و استأذنت و مشيت عنهم ... 


*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 


لأني كنت أسأل عنها باستمرار ،،
عرفت آخر أخبار قمر ... 
و أنها بالمستشفى منومة .... 
سلطان بعد كان يسألني عنها من وقت لوقت ... 
بالتالي عرف مني أنها بالمستشفى 
أخوي طبعاً ،،
كان بالكاد توه بدأ يلتقط أنفاسه بعد رحيل الغالية 
... قبل عشر شهور ... 


الشركة للحين ما رد لها ،،
بس صار يناقش بعض أمورها مع ياسر أخيراً ... 
لما قلت له أن قمر بالمستشفى تضايق ... 
أصر أن إحنا نزورها ..


هي كانت بالعناية المركزة ،،
و قانون المستشفى ،،
ما يسمح لأكثر من شخص واحد يدخل يزور المريض 
في الوقت الواحد ...
 و لا يسمح أن الزاير يظل بالغرفة أكثر من دقيقتين .. 


و في الغرفة ،،
 كل سرير يكون مستور بستار حواليه ... 
و الممرضة غالباً ما تكون جالسة جنب السرير 
تراقب ... 


كنت خايفة أن أهلها يكونون موجودين ...
 و يشوفونا ... 
ما هي عدلة أن أخوي يجي يزورها ... 
و أنا أدري أنها مو عدلة ...
 بس وش أسوي في أخوي ... ؟؟ 

أنا بعد هالأخو ما لي غيره ... 
و أبي أسوي أي شي يرضيه أو يسعده 
... المهم أنه يرجع مثل أول ...



الحمد لله ،،
ما كان أحد منهم موجود ... 
الظاهر جوا و راحوا ...
دخلت عليها ...
 سلمت عليها و صافحتها ... 
ردت علي السلام ،،
و ابتسمت لي ... 

- ما تشوفين شر ... الله يقومك بالسلامة قريب يا رب ... 
- الله يسلمك ... 


تكلمت معها شوي ... 
و بعدها قلت ،، و أنا متخوفة : 

- بو نواف وده يسلم عليك ... 


و بسرعة ،،
ارتفعت نبضات قلبها ،،
و طالعت بمؤشر النبض .... و شفت كيف اضطرب ...
 و رديت أطالع بها ... 
أكيد ... 
مو راضية ... 


من بين أنفاسها اللي شهقت و تسابقت ...
 طلعت كلمة مرتجفة متخوفة : 

- طيب ... 

طيب !
 يعني ما عندها مانع يسلم عليها 
... ابتسمت ... 
و تركتها و جيت برى الغرفة و أخوي ينتظر ... 
قلت له : 

- تفضل ... 

وقفت عند الباب ... 
و أنا حاطة يدي على قلبي ... 
إن شاء الله ما يجي أحد من أهلها و نصير بموقف محرج ! 

و الحمد لله عدت على خير ... 


بعد ثواني ... 
طلع أخوي من الغرفة ... 
و شكله مرتاح ... 
ما أدري إش قال لها ... 
و بإيش ردت عليه ... ؟ 


رجعت لها مرة ثانية ،،
ودي أسلم عليها ... 

فتحت الستارة شوي ،،
و دخلت عندها ... 

مؤشر النبض كان ضارب سرعة ... 
و العرق يلمع على جبينها ... 

مسكت إيدها و شجعتها ،،
و قلت ... 

- إن شاء الله تطلعي من هنا قريب ... 
بارجع أزورك مرة ثانية ... 


و الحمد لله في زيارتي الثانية ،،
كانوا نقلوها إلى القسم العادي ... 
برى غرفة العناية المشؤومة ... 


و احنا رادين بطريقنا في السيارة ،،
 أخوي شغّل اغنية ( أهواك ) لعبد الحليم حافظ !
 و طلع مسبحته الفضية و يلاعبها في إيده ،،
و هو مبسوط ! 

أنا كنت جالسة على الكرسي اللي جنبه ،،
و أراقبه في كل حركاته ... 
دون ما يدري ،،
 و صرت أعد الفصوص و هو يحركها ...
 كان ناقصها واحد !



- بانزل معك بيتكم شوق ...

قال أخوي و احنا نقترب من البيت ،،
 رديت :

- حياك الله أخوي ... 

دخلنا البيت ،،
و لقينا الأولاد يلعبوا ... 
و أول ما شافهم سلطان ناداهم و سلم عليهم و حضنهم ،،
 و شال الصغير 
على كتفه و صار يلاعبه و يقبله بحراره ... 
و ولدي مبسوط أن خاله أخيراً رد يلاعبه مثل أول ... 
و هو ما يدرك ... 
انه خاله قاعد يتخيل بنته فيه ،،
و يعبر عن الأحاسيس اللي فقدها من يوم ما توفت ...


ياسر شافنا عند الباب ،،
 و جا يسلّم :

- هلا بو نوّاف ! حياك الله تفضل ...
- الله يحييك ..
 وحشوني الأولاد قلت أجي أشوفهم ..
- الاولاد بس ؟
 و أبو الأولاد ؟ ما له رب ؟


ضحكنا لحظتها بسعادة ... 
سعادة بسيطة ما كنا عشناها من وفاة الغالية 
... بس ما لحقت تعيش ...

يوم جا سلطان ،،
يبي ينزّل ولدي من على كتفه ،،
الولد تعلق به أكثر ،، مو مصدّق خبر ... 
ياسر ابتسم ،،
و جا يبي ياخذه بس هو مو راضي ....


- الولد طالع يحبك أكثر مني يا سلطان !
 وش رايك تجيب له بنت و تزوجه إياها و نتخلص منه ؟


طبعاً ياسر قالها بمزحة ،،
 و مزحة عادية جداً ...
 بس سلطان طاحت عليه كأنها صخرة ،،
كسرت قطعة السعادة الزجاجية اللي كانت عليه ... 
و نزّل الولد على الأرض ... 
و قال :


- يالله ... أنا ماشي ...


بعد ما طلع أخوي سلطان ،،
تهاوشت مع ياسر ... 

يعني لازم يجيب طاري بنت قدّام سلطان ؟
 أنا ما صدقت أنه أخيراً ،،
ابتسم و بدا يتغيّر ...


بعدين ... 
اتصل علي أخوي ،، و قال لي : 

- ( لا بغيت ِ تزوري قمرة قولي لي )

ها الشي خلاني أحس ... 
أنه سلطان قاعد يحاول ينسى حزن بنته ،،
بأنه يشغل تفكيره بقمر ... 
و الفكرة ... 
ما عجبتني أبداً ...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 


بعد كم يوم ،،
 رحت أنا و أخوي نزور قمر في القسم العادي ...

تعمدنا نجي قبل موعد الزيارة بربع ساعة ،،
و سمحوا لنا تجاوزا ندخل الجناح ..

قمر كانت بحالة مستقرة ،،
و ابتهجت لما شافتني ... 
و شكلها توقعت أن سلطان جاي معي ... !
أو يمكن هو اللي قال لها ،،
إنه راح يجي ... 
لما زارها المرة اللي فاتت ؟؟ 



عدلت وضع الحاجز جنب السرير ... 
لأن أخوي قال أنه يبي يدخل الغرفة ... 
حتى و هي مريضة و تعبانه ...
 البريق اللي ظهر بعيونها كان واضح 
... كانت فرحانة ... 
لو تبوا تعبير أدق ... 


يوم دخل أخوي 
... سلم ... 
و ردت قمر السلام ... 


- كيف الأحوال اليوم ؟ إن شاء الله أفضل ؟ 
- الحمد لله ... 
- الله يقومكم بالسلامة قريب إن شاء الله 
- الله يسلمك ... 



أنا كنت جالسة عند قمر ...
 و أشوف إيدها و هي تلعب بطرف الشرشف بتوتر ... 
أما أخوي ما كنت أقدر أشوفه من ورى الحاجز ... 



حل صمت للحظة ...
 و ظنيت أخوي طلع مع أني ما سمعت خطواته ...
 و رفعت قمر عينها لي 
– و كانت قبل متبعثرة بكل مكان – 
كأنها تسألني : راح ؟ 


وقفت ... 
و مشيت خطوتين أبي أشوف ورى الحاجز ...
 و وقفت فجأة ،،
لما جا صوت أخوي مرة ثانية ... 

- قمرة ... 


ارتبكت قمر ...
 و لا ردت ... 
و طالعت بأخوي اللي صرت أقدر أشوفه من مكاني 
– و هو بعد مرتبك يمسح العرق بمنديله
 ... بس ما طالعني ... 


- تتزوجيني ؟ 


أظن ... 
أن الكلمة طلعت من لسان أخوي ؟؟ 
لأن الصوت كان صوت رجالي ... 
و بالغرفة ما فيه رجال غير أخوي ؟؟ 


مديت راسي أكثر ،،
أطالع أخوي من ورى الحاجز ... 
أتأكد ... 
هذا أخوي ؟ هو اللي تكلم ؟؟؟ 

و بعدها طالعت صوب قمر ... 


ما أدري من فينا كانت مذهولة اكثر من الثانية ؟
 كانت قمر تطالع فيني بعيون مفتوحة على حدها ... 
و جسمها كله متجمد ... 
للحظة خفت تكون متشنجة و أنا مو دارية ؟ 


نفس السؤال كان طالع من عيونها بقوة : 
هذا سلطان ؟ 
هذا هو اللي تكلم ؟؟؟ 



رديت أطالع بسلطان ،،
و أنا شبه واعية للي أسمع ...
 و هو ... أضاف : 


- أول ما تطلعي من المستشفى بالسلامة بامركم البيت ... 


و بعدها حل صمت الذهول ... 
لين قال أخيراً : 

- ما تشوفي شر ... 
مع السلامة 


و شفته يروح ... 
و سمعت خطواته تبتعد ...
 و طلع من الغرفة .... 

أنا .. و قمر 
... و جملة أخوي ...
 تدوي بالغرفة ...
 ما وحدة فينا عرفت إإش تقول ... ؟؟؟ 


*
* *
*

جاي أزور أمي بالمستشفى ،،
و جايب معي باقة ورد ،،
و علبة شوكولا ... 
و أنا إذا جيت أبي أزورها ،،
لازم أجي أول واحد ،،
و أطلع آخر واحد ... 
وقت الزيارة ،،
يبدأ من 4 و إلى 7 المساء ...
 و جديني يجوا بعدين عادة ... 


و أنا حامل الورد بيد ،،
و علبة الشيكولا باليد الثانية ...
و شفت الباب مفتوح ... 
و بثانية ...
شفت رجال يطلع من الغرفة ! 


وقفت مذهول ... 
و وفق هو بعد مذهول ... 
كل واحد يطالع بالثاني ... 
بدأ هو يتنحنح شوي ... 
و قال بصوت مخفوت : 

- السلام عليكم ... كيف حالك يا بدر ؟ 


أنا حتى السلام ما رديته ،،
في البداية ... 
وش جاب بو نواف لعند غرفة أمي ؟؟ 
بو نواف التفتت صوب فتحة الباب ،،
و نادى : 

- يالله شوق 


و شوي ،، و جت مرة ،،
و طلعت من الغرفة ... 
و هي بعد شكلها تفاجأت لما شافتني ... 
و سلمت ... 
أنا أخيراً رديت السلام ... 
و أنا مستغرب و مستنكر ... 
و أنقل بصري ،،
من بو نواف إلى الباب ... 

بو نواف قطع على نظرات التشكك ،،
و قال : 

- بو ثامر موجود بالبيت هالوقت ؟ 

جاوبته بتساؤل : 

- نعم ... ؟ 


التفت صوب المره اللي معه ... 
و قال : 

- يالله ..

و رد سلم علي ... 
و راحوا .... 

وقفت عند الباب ،،
أراقبهم لين اختفوا في وحدة من اللفات ... 
بو نواف و المره اللي معه ... 
وش كانوا يسوون عند أمي ....؟؟؟ 

دخلت على أمي ... 
و لقيت الحاجز محطوط بالعرض ... 
لا أقدر أشوفها و لا تقدر تشوفني ... 

ناديت : 

- يمه ؟ 

ما وصلني رد ... 
قربت من الحاجز أكثر و ناديت مرة ثانية : 

- يمه ؟؟ 
- هلا بدر ... 

جا صوتها مبحوح و مرتبك 
... مو طبيعي ... 
سألت : 

- أجي ؟ 
- تعال حبيبي ... 

تخطيت الحاجز ،،
و جيت لعندها ،،
و الورد و العلبة لسه بإيدي ... 
أمي ابتسمت لي و مدت يدها ... 
حطيت العلبة على الطاولة ،،
و الباقة جنبها على السرير ،،
و جلست جنبها و إيدي بإيدها ... 

- كيفك يمه اليوم ؟ أفضل مو صح ؟ 

ابتسمت لي ،،
و مدت يدها الثانية ،، و أخذتني بحضنها ... 

حضن أمي ،،
هو أجمل مكان أحب أكون فيه ... 
مع ذلك ... 
رفعت راسي بعد شوي أطالع فيها ... 
و عيني تسأل : 

( بو نواف وش كان يسوي هنا ؟؟؟ ) 

بس أمي ما قالت شي ... 
يمكن ما شكت إني شفته ؟
 خصوصاً ...
 و أنا ظليت واقف فترة عند الباب ،،
بعد ما طلعوا أراقبهم لين اختفوا ... 

أقدر أحس إنه في الموضوع شي ...
 أمي مو مثل عادتها ... 

جدي و جدتي تأخروا ،،
و جو مع خالي و زوجته ،،
بعد أكثر من ساعة ... 
الكل كان تصرفه طبيعي ...
بس أنا مو مرتاح ...
 و لما ردينا البيت ... 
و بعد صلاة العشاء ... 
جيت لعند جدي ،،
و قلت له : 

- فيه أحد سأل عليك اليوم ؟ 
- أحد ... مثل من ؟ 
- مثل ... أبو نواف ... سلطان ؟ 

*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 



في نفس الساعة اللي طلعنا فيها من المستشفى ،،
بعد زيارة قمر ... 
أخوي راح بيت بو ثامر و طلب يد قمر ... 
مرة ثانية ... !

أنا كل شي عندي ملخبط ...
 فلا أحد يسألني وش صار ،،
و كيف صار ،، و ليه صار ... 

اتصل علي بعد ما رجع من عندهم ،،
و قال لي ،،
أنه خطبها من أبوها مرة ثانية ... 

موقفنا كان مرة محرج قدام بدر ... 
و هو يطالع فينا باستنكار ،،
عند باب غرفة أمه ... 
اللي خلى أخوي ،، يختصر الوقت و الحرج ،،
و يروح لبو ثامر على طول ... 

ما عندي أي فكرة .. 
عن كيف كانت ردة فعلهم ،،
و كيف تفاجأوا أو إش قالوا عن أخوي 
... و أنا ... 
ما راح أعلق ...
 و ما راح أقول أي شي .... 

بعدها ... 
ما جتني جرأة أرد أزور قمر ... 
و لا حتى أتصل اسأل عنها ... 
بس ظليت أتابع أخبارها من بعيد ... 

و جا أخوي ،،
يضغط علي إني أزورها ،،
و أعرف رايها ... 
و أنا ما رضيت ... 


*
* *
*

بلغتني قمر ،،
بشي عجيب ،،
لما كنت عندها في الصباح .... 
قالت ...
 أن سلطان ،،
رد عرض عليها الزواج أمس ... 
و أن أمها اتصلت عليها قبل شوي ،،
و قالت لها ... 
أنه جا و كلم أبوها أمس العصر ... 

- قمر ! معقول ؟ 
مو مصدقة ... 
و لا أعرف إش أقول ؟؟ 

قلت و أنا مذهولة ... 
و كانت قمر ،،
تراقب كل نظراتي كأنها خايفة أستنكر ،،
أو أصرخ عليها ...
أو أبدي أي إشارة ،،
تدل على اعتراضي ... 

قلت منفعلة ،،
و بصوت عالي : 

- ما هو عرض عليك الزواج بالسنة الماضية ... 
و ما صار نصيب ...
 ليش ... ليش .... 

و قطعت كلامي ... 

شفت قمر ... 
و حالتها الصعبة ... 
و التوتر ... و الصراع ...
 و كل المشاعر المضطربة و المتعارضة اللي تحوم حواليها ... 
و الدمعة ترفرف بعينها شوي و تسيل ...

قلت ... 
بلهجة أقرب للحنان و التعاطف ... 

- أنت ِ ... وش رايك ... ؟ 

قمر غمضت عينها ...
باستسلام لكل ذي المشاعر .... 
و ردت فتحتها و قالت :

- أكيد هو يحبني ؟ مو صح سلمى ؟
 و إلا ليه يطلب يتزوجني مرة ثانية ...؟
 يحبني مو صح ؟ 

و انفجرت عينها دموع مريرة و غزيرة ... 
كلها ألم ...
 كلها حيرة ...
كلها عذاب و حرقة ...
حضنتها بقوة ،،
و لطف في نفس الوقت ... 
من 15 سنة و أكثر ... 
و هي بس تبي تتطمن إلى أن قلب سلطان يحبها ... 
حتى لو ابتعد عنها ... 
تبي بس تحس أنه يحبها ... 
و أن مشاعرها صوبه ما كانت ضايعة هدر ...


رفعت راسها ،،
تبي كلمة مني تشجعها أو تطمنها ... 
و هي تسأل : 

- تعتقدي إنه يحبني سلمى ؟ 
مو عرضه يعني أنه يحبني ؟ 
شوق تقول أنه يحبني ...
 يحبني مو صح يا سلمى ؟ 

رديت أواسيها ... 

- يمكن ... 
الظاهر كذا .. 
بس .... 
أنت ... ؟ 


طالعت فيني بنظرة قوية ...
 و قالت ...
كأنها تطلع شي مكبوت بصدرها من سنين ... 
- أنا ؟ تسألين يا سلمى ... ؟ 
أنا ... 
ما قدرت أنساه ... 
غصباً علي أحبه مو بيدي ... 
لو يدري ... 
لو يحس فيني ...
إذا صابه شي أنا أنتهي ... 
من ماتت بنته ،، و أنا مت معها ... 
لو أقدر أعوضه عنها بأي شي 
... بكل شي ...
بكل عمري يا سلمى ...
بكل عمري ... تفهنيني ؟
 ... تفهموني ...؟ أحد يفهمني ...؟




هذه المرة ...
 أنا لعبت دور أكبر ... 
في القضية ... 



تكلمت مع أم ثامر ... 
و قلت لها أن قمر قابلة تتزوج سلطان ... 
و أنها تتمناه ... 
لكنها خايفة من كل شي ... 
من كل الناس حواليها ،، و مواقفهم منها ... 

خايفة من بدر و عليه ... 
خايفة من أهلها ... 
و خايفة من منال ... 



أكثر من 15 سنة من العذاب ...
 أظن ... 
في الأخير ... 
من حقها تتهنى ،، و تعيش مع اللي تحبه ... 
و ما لأي أحد ...
 أي حق في أنه يعترض .... 


و في الواقع ،،
أمها و أبوها و حتى أخوها ...
 ما كان أحد منهم معترض ... 
رغم كل شي ... 
لأنهم كلهم عارفين بالوضع ...
و خايفين على قمر و صحتها ... 
و ما شافوا فيه سبب قوي ،،
يمنع هذا الزواج ... 



أما بدر ... 
و اللي كان أكبر مخاوفها ... 
و السبب في رفضها الزواج من سلطان العام الماضي .... 
فتركته على جدته ...
 تقنعه .... 
و اللي صار ...
 إنه قبل بالأخير ... 


يعني الحين ،،
كل الأشخاص المعنيين راضين بهذا الزواج .... 
إلا طبعاً ... و بالتأكيد ... 
زوجته الأولى .... 
منال ... 


أما الشخص الغير معني ... 
و اللي وقف معترض على هذا الزواج بشدة 
... كان ... 
أم بسام ! 


أبو ثامر ،،
كان يعز عمته أم بسام ،، و يحترم رايها ... 
و كان بدر ،،
يحب جدته أم أبوه ،، و متعلق بها كثير ... 
كانت تقول :
 ( خلها تتزوج أي واحد إلا ذا ) 
و كانت تبي تأثر على بدر ... 
و تقول له أن أبوه بسام 
غرق ،،
لأن قمر ما ساعدته و ساعدت سلطان ... 
بالتالي هو أخذ عمر بسام ... 
و بعد يبي ياخذ زوجته ؟ 


منطق غريب و متحجر ... 
بس اشوى ... 
ما قدرت تغير راي بو ثامر أو بدر ... 
خصوصاً بعد ما 
أنا قلت لهم ،،
أن أي احباط نفسي يصيب قمر ،،
ممكن يسبب لها تدهور شديد ...
 و يفجّر لها شريان جديد بالراس...!
بسم الله عليها ،،
إن شاء الله ما يصير ... 
بس كان لازم أخوّفهم شوي ،،
عشان يقتنعوا !

قمر ،،
كانت لسه بالمستشفى ،،
و الطبيب المشرف على علاجها ،،
ما وده يطلعها ،،
إلا بعد ما يعيد بعض الفحوصات ،، 
... و يشوف مدى استجابتها للعلاج ... 


*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 


هذه الهوشة ،،
صارت قدام عيوني في بيت أخوي ... 
طبعاً ... 
منال من عرفت اللي صار ،،
أعصابها انفلتت ... 
اتصلت علي ،، و هي منهارة ... 
و جيت أحاول أهدي فيها ... 
كانت تبكي ،،
و تقول إنه سلطان هاملنها 
من شهور ...
 و الحين ،،
يجي يخطب وحدة ثانية ؟ 


بصراحة الحق معها ... 
سلطان .. و لا ألومه ... 
من أول مرض هبه الله يرحمها و إلى الآن ،، 
فقد نصف عقله ...
 و صار يسوي شغلات ... 
متهورة و جنونية ... 

و احنا نتكلم جا سلطان ... 

و لما شاف منال تبكي ،،
قال : 

- ردينا ؟ يكفي يا أم نواف ما فيه داعي للدموع ... 

منال بس سمعت صوته هاجت و ثارت ...
 تعبر عن غضبها بأقوى ما أمكنها ... 

- تفكر بالزواج و بنتك ما مرت سنة على موتها ؟
أي أب أنت ؟ 

الكلمة ذي هيجت سلطان أكثر ... 
و قال بصراخ : 

- ما أحد له أي حق يقول أي كلمة عني و عن بنتي ... 
و أنت أكثر وحدة عارفة إش كانت 
تعني لي ،،
و إش اللي فقدته من يوم فقدتها ... 


قالها أخوي بمرارة ... 
و هو يحاول يبعد ذكراها عن باله ... 
البنت ماتت ،،
لكن أخوي عايش ،، و من حقه أنه يعيش ... 
من حقه يمحي ذكرى الألم ... 
بفكرة زواج ،،
كان يتمناه من سنين ...

بس هالمرة ،،
سلطان يبي يتزوج قمر ،،
عشان ينشغل بها ،،
عن ذكرى هبه ... 

منال صاحت : 
- و أنا يا سلطان ؟ و أنا ؟ 
- أنت أنت ... ما شي تغير ... 
- ابعدها عن تفكيرك يا سلطان أحسن لك ... طلعها من حياتنا نهائياً خلاص ...
- يكفي يا منال ...
- سلطان ...
 إذا بتتزوج وحدة ثانية ترجعني بيت أهلي .... 


كانت القنبلة اللي ما تمنيت أسمعها يوم من الأيام ... 
مسكت يد منال ،،
و صحت : 

- لا ... لا يا منال ،،
لا تقولي مثل هالكلام الله يهديك ... 

- الدنيا مليانة رجال ... 
ما لقت إلا زوجي أنا تسرقه مني ؟
 ما يكفي إني فقدت بنتي قبل كم شهر ... 
بعد أفقد زوجي ... ؟
 حرام عليك يا سلطان ... أنا وش ذنبي ؟؟
و الله لو تسويها أطلع من بيتك و لا أرده ... 


أنا تقطعت ... 
توزعت أوصالي بكل مكان ... 
ما عدت عارفة أوقف مع من ... 
و إلا ضد من ... ؟ 
بيت أخوي شوي و يخترب ... 
تبوني أوقف ساكتة كذا ؟ 
لا ... 
لازم أروح لقمر ... 
و أقول لها : لا توافقي على الزواج 
... الله يرحم والديك ... 


*
* *
*

... يتبع ...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

كل هذا حب 
ماشاءالله بس اهم شيء شوق لاااا تقول الى
قمر....
حرااام كفايه عليهم مساكين
العموم لكي مني لكل الشكر
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
الله لايحرمنا من جديدك
دمتي بود

----------


## ورد الياسمين

الحلقة العـشـ والاخيرة ــرون 
* * * * * * * * 
لا تموتي !









عرفت سبب زيارة بو نواف ،،
لأمي ذاك اليوم بالمستشفى !

في نفس اليوم ،،
زارنا البيت و خطبها من جدي ..
 أنا تعجبت ! 
مع أنه الموضوع انعرض و انتهى السنة الماضية ،،
بس ،،
ما أدري ليه جانا مرة ثانية ؟
 و أمي بعدها مريضة ،،
و صحتها ما استقرت !

سألت جدّتي : 
( ليه جا مرة ثانية !
 السنة الماضية أمي ردته !
 ما تبيه ) 
و ردت جدتي :
 ( أمك تبيه ..
 و هو بعد يبيها ..
 الله يسعدهم و يوفقهم ) 



لما عرفت جدتي أم أبوي الله يرحمه ،،
و عميني ماجد و رائد ،،
اعترضوا كثير ... 
أنا بصراحة ،،
ما كنت أبي تتزوج أي أحد ،،
لأني ما أبيها تنشغل عني !
 بس الدكتورة سلمى ،،
قالت لي ،،
أن أمي موافقة ،،
و إذا سببنا لها أي مشكلة نفسيتها ،،
راح تنهار ،،
و صحتها تتدهور ...


أنا كنت السبب ،، اللي خلاها تمرض لذي الدرجة ...
 ما أعرف إش يعني لها هذا الـ بو نواف ،، 
بس ذاك اليوم ،،
لما شفتها تدوّر على ذيك الفصوص ،،
مثل المجنونة ،،
حسيت أن الموضوع أكبر من اللي أتصور 


واحد من الفصوص ،،
علقته بسلسلة على رقبتها ،،
من ذاك اليوم ،،
و لا عاد شالته !

ودي أعرف ،،
وش قصتهم ،،
بس أخاف أسألها و تنزعج ... 

جدي و جدتي و خالي ... 
كلهم وافقوا على طلب بو نواف ...

يعني ،،
لا قامت أمي بالسلامة ،،
راح تتزوج ،،
و تروح مع زوجها ،،
و تتركني !
هذا أكثر شي مضايقني 
... بس ... 
ما لي شغل ... 
أباشترط عليهم ،،
إني أظل مع أمي ،، وين ما تروح !

الإتفاق ،،
كان أنه أول ما تطلع أمي من المستشفى بالسلامة ،،
راح يجي بو نوّاف بيتنا ،،
و يتفق مع جدّي على كل شي ،،
و أنا راح أقول لأمي ،،
أنها تشترط في عقد الزواج ،،
إني أظل عايش معها لين أتزوج !




*
* *
*





قابلتني قمر بابتسامة حلوة و خجلة ...
كانت المرة الأولى ،،
اللي نلتقي فيها بعد ذاك اليوم ... 
لما عرض أخوي سلطان عليها الزواج .... 



- ما شاء الله شكلك اليوم أحسن ؟ 
- الحمد لله ...
 تحسنت بس الطبيب يبيني أظل لين نعيد الفحوصات مرة وحدة ... 
و إلا كان رجعت البيت ! 
- إن شاء الله ترجعي بالسلامة 
- الله يسلمك ... 



و توقفنا عن الكلام ... 
أظن ...
 إن قمر متوقعة مني أسألها عن رايها بعرض أخوي ...
و أن هذا السبب في زيارتي لها اليوم ... 
شفت تورد خفيف على خدها ... 
و توتر على أطراف أصابعها ... 
أما نظراتها ... 
تخبّت تحت الأرض !


صرت أتأملها ... 
و أشوف تعابيرها ... 
و أراقب تحركاتها ...
و هي تلقائياً ،،
و لا شعورياً ،،
رفعت يدها اليسرى لعند صدرها ،،
و مسكت سلسلة ،،
كانت متدلية من عنقها ،،
و صارت تقلبها بأصابعها بتوتر ...
و لمحت فص فضي ...
 واحد من فصوص سبحة سلطان ... 
معلق بالسلسلة .... 



ما تحملت ... 
كيف أقول لها : لا تتزوجي أخوي .... 
و أنا عارفة ... 
و أكثر العارفين ،،
أنها تحبه ،،
و تنتظر هذا اليوم من كنا في الجامعة ... ؟ 
و زواجهم ...
 متقرر أنه ينعقد أول ما تطلع من المستشفى بالسلامة ... ؟


كيف أصدمها بطلبي ؟
 كيف أكون السبب ،،
في انهيار جديد ،،
راح يصيبها لو قلت لها ...
 ابعدي عن سلطان ... ؟ 
تحيرت ... 
ما قدرت اتحمل ... 
و غصباً عني بكيت .... 


قمر ... 
بس شافت بريق دموع بعيني فزعت ... 
و قالت بخوف : 

- فيه شي شوق ؟ 


هزيت راسي ( لا ) 

ردت سألت : 

- سلطان بخير ... ؟ 


رفعت عيني بعينها ...
أكيد راح تسألين عن سلطان ...
 يا كثر تعلقك به ... 
كيف ما قدرتِ تنسينه بعد كل هذا العمر ... ؟ 
نفس النظرات ،،
اللي كنت أشوفها بعينها ،،
لما كنت أطري قدامها اسم أخوي بأي خبر يزعل 
... أيام الجامعة ....


- سلطان بخير شوق ؟ 

ردت سألت ...
 و صبرها نفذ ... 
و هي على أعصابها ... 

- بخير يا قمر لا تخافي ... 

ارتاحت شوي ... 
و ارتخت عضلاتها المقبوضة نوعاً ما ...
 و قالت : 

- إيش فيه أجل ؟ 


نزلت راسي للأرض ...
 مو عارفة أداري أنه فيه شي ...
 ما أقدر أمثل أنه ما فيه شي ... 
و لا أقدر أقول ... 
ايش اللي فيه .... 


- شوق ... أقلقتيني .... ؟ 

قلت ... 
بعد تردد ... 

- ... منال .... 



كانت كلمة أكثر من كافية ... 
قمر تيبست بمكانها ... 
و أطراف أصابعها اللي كانت ترتعش قبل شوي 
... تجمدت ...
و نظرتها اللي كانت تبرق قبل شوي 
... أظلمت .... 
و خدودها اللي كانت متوهجة قبل شوي
 ... انطفت ... 

مديت يدي ...
 و مسكت يدها و قرصني الندم ... 
أنا ليه كنت بها القسوة ؟ 
ليه مستكثرة على صديقة عمري ...
 لحظة سعادة ...؟ 
ليه قتلت البهجة اللي كانت عليها قبل ثواني ؟ 
ليه يا شوق ؟ 
ليه ؟ 


قمر سحبت يدها من يدي ... 
و استندت على مسند السرير ...
 و شاحت بوجهها للجهة الثانية .... 

- قمر ... 

ناديتها ،، و ما ردت علي ... 

- قمر ... 


ناديتها مرة ثانية ...
 و قالت دونما تطالع فيني : 

- اتركيني وحدي ... 

- قمر ... أنا ... 
- اتركيني وحدي شوق .... 



وقفت ...
و أنا كارهة نفسي ... 
بغيت أسلم عليها .... 
أصافحها .... 
بس هي ما مدت يدها صوبي لما مديت يدي صوبها ... 
و لا التفتت لي ... 
و لا ردت علي لما قلت : 


- مع السلامة .... 


مشيت شوي ... 
ببطء و أنا ودي أرجع أتكلم معها ... 
أبي أفهمها موقفي ... 
أنا ما عندي أي اعتراض على زواجها من أخوي بالعكس ... 

أنا أكثر وحدة تعرف إش كثر هي تحبه و هو يحبها 
... لكن ... ... ... 



و أنا أفتح الباب ،،
في نفس اللحظة كان فيه شخص ثاني يفتحه من الطرف الثاني ... 

و انفتح الباب ،،
و بان الشخص 
.... كانت سلمى ... 



سلمى و أنا ما كنا على وفاق ....
 ما أذكر إني شفتها ،،
من وفاة بنت أخوي الغالية الله يرحمها ... 
و لا كان ودي أشوفها ،،
لأن الجو بينا مشحون من سنين ... 


سلمى اضطرت تسلم علي
 – و لو من غير نفس –
 كأني المسؤولة عن كل اللي صار لقمر ... 

أنا رديت السلام ،،
 و سألتها عن أحوالها و أحوال العمل و البيت ،،
 من باب الأدب الاجتماعي لا أكثر .... 

و بعدها ... 
استأذنت و طلعت من الغرفة .... 



*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 


من زمان ،،
و أنا كنت أتمنى أي شي ،،
إلا إني أصادف شوق مرة من المرات ...
 و انقهرت كثير لما شفتها 
طالعة من غرفة قمر 
.... بصراحة ... 
ما عدت أرتاح لشوفتها .... 



سلمنا على بعض ببرود ... 
و استأذنت و راحت ... 
و دخلت أنا الغرفة أزور صديقتي الحبيبة ،،
و العروس الموعودة قمر ...
 و أشوف إيش آخر أخبار الزواج المنتظر !؟ 



جيت بابتسامة حلوة ...
الابتسامة اللي تحبها قمر ،،
و تقول عنها ( ساحرة ) ! 
تذكرون ؟ 


المهم ... 

ابتسامتي الساحرة ذي ،،
تحطمت تبخرت في الهواء ،،
لما شفت دموع قمر ،،
تسيل على خدها الهزيل ... 

- قمر ؟؟؟ خير .... ؟؟؟ 

قمر ما ردت علي ... 
مسكت إيدها ،،
و أنا مفزوعة عليها ،،
و كررت سؤالي بقلق : 

- قمر ؟ إش صار ؟ علميني ؟؟ 

و بعد ظلت ساكتة ،،
ما يتحرك فيها إلا الدموع ... 

آخر مرة تركتها ...
 كانت وردة بادية تتفتح على الحياة
 ... توه ... 
توه اللون الوردي بدأ يرجع لخدينها 
بعد هجرة شهور .... 

توها الابتسامة ،،
بدت تداعب شفايفها بعد مخاصمة طويلة .... 

تو البريق ،،
صار يشع من عينها عقب مقاطعة مومنة ...

إيش صار لقمر ... ؟؟ 

أكيد شوق ،،
قالت لها شي متعس ... 

- شوق قالت لك أي شي ؟ 


سألتها بقهر ... 
الجواب ما كان من لسانها ،،
بس كان من نبضات قلبها اللي تسارعت ... 
و أنا أحس بها و 
يدها في يدي ... 


- يعني شوق قالت لك شي مزعج ؟ 
أكيد عن سلطان ؟ 
إش قالت لك يا قمر ... 


قمر هاللحظة سحبت إيدها ،،
و غطت وجهها بها ،،
تداري دموعها و بكت بحرقة ... 


ما تحملت ... 
ثارت أعصابي ...
 فلتت من سيطرتي ... 
و قمت و أنا ( متأبطة شراً ) 

و طلعت من الغرفة بسرعة ،،
أبي ألحق شوق قبل ما تختفي ... 


الحظ أو يمكن سوء الحظ 
... حالفني ... 
و شفتها بالممر ... 

كانت قريبة
... ناديتها ... 

- دكتورة شوق ... 

شوق التفتت لي ...
 و شفت الاستغراب على وجهها ...
 و قلت لها : 

- ممكن تجي لحظة ... 



حسيت التردد في حركتها ،،
بس ناظرتها بنظرة تهديد ،،وو توعيد ...
 و جت لعند الباب ،ن
و مسكت إيدها و 
خليتها تدخل الغرفة ،،
و صكيت الباب ... 


صرخت ... 
و أنا مستسلمة لموجة الغضب : 


- ممكن أعرف أنت إيش قلت لقمر ؟ ؟


شوق طالعت فيني ببراءة مفتعلة 
... و طالعت في قمر ... 
و اللي مسحت دموعها ،،
و انتبهت فجأة للهوشة المرتقبة ! 


كررت سؤالي بحدة : 


- ممكن أعرف إش قلت لها ؟ 
- و لا شي ... 


مسكت يدها بعنف ،،
و هزيتها .... 

- إلا قلت لها شي ،،
و خليتها تنهار مرة ثانية ... 
حرام عليكم اللي جالسين تسوونه فيها أنت و أخوك المنحوس ...
و الله أنه ما يستاهل شعرة منها ،،
بس حكم القلب ... 



- سلمى !!! 


صرخت فيني شوق ،،
و هي مندهشة و مصدومة و مستاءة ،،
و تحاول تسحب إيدها من إيدي .... 

- إيش قلت لها يا شوق ؟ أخوك غير رايه و طلع مثل العيال ؟؟ 

شدت إيدها بقوة ،،
و صرخت بي : 

- ما اسمح لك ... 
انتبهي لكلامك يا سلمى ،،
و لا تتجاوزي حدودك .... 

- و الله ...
لو هذا الزواج ما تم ... 
و صار شي بقمر ... 
و الله لتشوفوا مني شي عمركم ما شفتوا مثله 
أنت و أخوك اللعين ... 


- يكفي .... 



كانت هذه صرخة جاية من قمر .... 

شوق بعد ما فلتت أعصابها ،،
قالت : 


- يتم الزواج و بيت منال ينخرب ؟
 منال تهدده بأنها بترجع لأهلها ،،
لو هو تزوج قمر ...
 يرضي من هذا ؟ 


- يكفي خلاص يكفي ... 


و هذه بعد كانت صرخة ثانية من قمر ...
 و اللي انشغلنا عن صرخاتها بهوشتنا ،،
أنا و شوق .... 


أنا صرخت ،،
أتابع الهوشة بكل انفعال : 


- و اللي قاعد يصير لقمر ... 
يرضي من ...؟؟
 ... حرام عليكم حطمتوا المره ،،
ذبحتوها ،،
قضيتوا عليها ،،
الله يقضي عليكم كلكم يارب ... 


كنت أصرخ ... 
بكل حرة ... 
بكل حرقة في قلبي ،،
على صديقة عمري المنكوبة ... 
بكل آلام الماضي و آلام الحاضر ...
 بكل اللحظات اللي كنت أشوفها فيها تتحطم ،،
و تتعذب من كانت بنت بالجامعة ،،
و إلى اليوم ... 

عشت معها مأساتها ،،
و عذاباتها كلها ...
 ما عرفت للسعادة طعم ،،
و سلطانوه هو السبب ... 

يا ليته كان غرق في البحر ،،
بدل بسام يا ليت ... 
يا ليته مات بدل بنته ... 
يا ليته انشل بدل قمر ... 

يا ليت ربي يقضي عليه ،،
و نرتاح منه ... 


- يا ليت ربي يقضي عليه ،،
و نرتاح منه ... 


طلع تفكيري بصوت عالي ،،
مع ثورة انفعالي ... 
قلتها بأعلى صوتي ،،
من الحرة اللي بقلبي ،،
و الحرقة و الحسرة ،،
على صديقتي ...
ما حسيت لنفسي ،، و أنا أقولها ... 
و لا اكتشفت أني قلتها ،، 
إلا بعد ما جت الصرخة الثالثة من قمر .... 
و اللي بعدها ...
 دخلت في نوبة تشنج خطيرة ..... 




*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 


سلمى ... 
كانت واقفة قدامي تصرخ بوجهي ،،
و تدعي على أخوي أن ربي يقضي عليه 
.... أنا ... 
كنت أبي أصرخ بها ،،
أو حتى أصفعها على وجهها بعد الكلام اللي قالته
 ... بس ما مداني أسوي شي ...
لأن قمر فجأة صرخت 


- لاااااااااااااا 



صرختها ،،
كانت قوية و متواصلة ،،
و التفتنا صوبها ... 
و شفنا إيدها تهتز بعنف ....
 و رأسها يرتفع و يصلب ...
و ظهرها ينشد بقوة ...
 و عينها ترف بسرعة .... 

أنا بس شفتها شهقت بقوة ...
 و وقفت بمكاني أرتجف من الخوف .... 

و سلمى ،،
راحت لها بسرعة ،،
و مسكتها ،، و هي تصرخ : 

- قمر ... قمر ... 



و بسرعة ضغطت على زر الاستدعاء ... 
و جت الممرضة تركض ... 
و سلمى تصرخ 

- تشنجت ... تشنجت ... 


في ثوان ... 
وصل الطبيب المسؤول ... 
و اعطاها جرعة كبيرة من علاج التشنج ... 
و لا استجابت ... 
و كرر الجرعة مرة ثانية و ثالثة ... 
و عقبها ،،
نقلوا قمر بسرعة ،،
لغرفة العناية المركزة .....



الموقف ذا تكرر علي مرة من قبل ... 
لما تدهورت صحة بنت أخوي و نقلوها للعناية 
... و لا رجعت منها .... 


و أنا أرتعد .... 
و ما أذكر أن رجلي تحركت ،،
بس شفت روحي معهم ..
 بالعناية المركزة ،،
و الكل ملتم حول سرير قمر ....
و سلمى ،،
حاطة يد على قلبها ،،
و اليد الثانية ،،
ماسكة بها يد قمر ... 


قمر ... بتموت .... 





ما أدري إيش سويت ؟ 

شفت أخوي سلطان قدام عيوني ... 
رميت نفسي بحضنه ،،
و أنا أصيح .... 
و أنا أصرخ ... 


- قمر بتموت يا سلطان ... 
قمر بتموت خلاص .... 




شديت عليه بقوة ... 
بقوة ... 
كأني أمسك روح قمر لا تطلع 
... كنت أرتجف ... 
أحس بجسمي ،،
كله يتراقص بين ذراعين أخوي .... 



أخوي ... 
هل هذا أخوي ؟
 اللي أنا بحضنه الحين ؟ 
من وين جا ؟
 كيف جا ؟ 


أنا اللي اتصلت عليه ،،
و قلت له : ( قمر بتموت ) ... 
كأني أنا اللي اتصلت ... ؟

وين جوالي ؟ 

وين الشنطة اللي كانت بإيدي ؟ 

أنا من طلعني برى غرفة العناية المركزة ... ؟ 

أنا واقفة على الأرض ؟ و إلا طايرة بالهواء ؟ و الا أخوي شايلني ؟ 

ما أحس برجلي ... 

ما أحس بجسمي ... 

ما أحس بأي شي ... 

ما أدري عن أي شي ... 

ما أدري عن أي شي .... 





*
* *
*




أنا ...
صحيح بعيد عن الأحداث ،،
بس باقول لكم اللي صار حسب علمي 
– و الله أعلم .... 


كنت بالبيت ،،
و سلطان معي ،،
 انتظر اتصال شوق ،،
عشان أجيها المستشفى ... 
لما تأخر اتصالها ،،
 اتصلت بها اسأل وش أخرها ؟ 
اتصلت ...
و ردت شوق بطريقة غريبة ... 
ما أدي كيف أوصفها لكم .... 


كنت أسمع أصوات كثير حوالينها ... 
أسمع صوت نسائي يقول 


- (( لو سمحت ِ الجوال ممنوع داخل غرفة العناية المركزة .... )) 


ناديتها و لا ردت علي ،،
 خفت و قلت وش صاير ....
رديت أسأل : 

- شوق تسمعيني ؟ أنت معاي ؟؟ 

و كل اللي قالته ،،
بصوت مرعوب مرتجف : 

- ( قمر بتموت ) ! 


بعد كذا انقطع كلامها ...
و ظليت أسمع أصوات فوضوية من حواليها .... 
و أنادي و أنادي و لا يجيني رد .. 

و انقطع الأتصال ... 


اتصلت مرة ثانية ،،
و ثالثة ... 
الجهاز كان مقفل .... 

قمت مفزوع ... 
و سلطان كان معي ... 
سألني بقلق : 

- خير ياسر ؟؟؟ 

جاوبت بشرود ،،
و قلق أكثر ... 


- ما أدري سلطان ... 
فيه شي قاعد يصير لشوق بالمستشفى ،،
لازم أروح ... 
- وش قالت لك ؟ وش صار ؟ 
- ما ردت علي ...
 قالت : - ( قمر بتموت ! ) ! ! 




و في دقايق ،،
كنا أنا و سلطان عند غرفة العناية المركزة بالمستشفى .... 
اللي صار بعد كذا شي مزعج ... 
ما أحب أذكره ... 
الخلاصة ،،
 أن الدكتورة قمر كانت في حالة خطيرة ... 




أهل قمر جوا بعدنا بشوي .... 
و شافونا متجمعين عند باب الغرفة ... 
لخبطة كثيرة صارت ... 
و سلطان كان مفزوع ... 
كان ماسك يد شوق ،،
و واقف على أعصابه عند طرف الباب ،،
شوي و يدخل عليهم ... 
كانوا يدخلون الغرفة واحد بعد الثاني ... 
و الولد – بدر – بعد ما دخل ،،
ما رضى يطلع 


التفت سلطان فجأة ،،
صوب ثامر ،،
و اللي كان ينتظر دوره ،،
عشان يدخل يشوف إخته ،،
و قال : 
- ودي أدخل أشوفها ... 



صياح ... صراخ ... ولولة ... 

ناس تدخل ...
و ناس تطلع ...

جا دكتور ،،
و دخل ،،
- بعدين عرفت أنه زميل الدكتورة في العمل - 
و سلطان فجأة جا يبي يدخل معه ... 
مسكت ذراعه ،،
و سحبته لبرّى ...


- سلطان ؟؟ انهبلت ؟

- وش جابه هنا ذا ؟



قال سلطان بعصبية ،،
و أنا ماسك ذراعه مانعنه من الدخول ...
 و هو يمسك ذراع أي طبيب يطلع من الباب ،،
و يسأله عن قمر ...


شوق كانت تدخل و تطلع كل شوي ...
 و كل ما طلعت مسكت بسلطان ،،
و ارتمت عليه منهارة في نوبة بكاء متواصلة 
... و هي تصيح ...

- ( لا تموتي يا قمر ) 



*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 


ظلت قمر ،،
فاقدة الوعي ساعات ... 

أنا كنت جنبها طول الوقت ...
 و بدر أول ما جا لصق بها ،،
و لا عاد تحرك من مكانه .... 

الطبيب ،،
كان يحاول يطلعنا عشان الفوضى اللي صارت بالغرفة ،،
بس ظليت أنا – بما أني طبيبة – 
و بدر ،،
ما رضا يتزحزح من مكانه ... 


نوبة التشنج ،،
استمرت قرب الـ 40 دقيقة ... 
رغم الأدوية اللي انعطت إياها قمر ... 


الحين التشنج راح ...
 و هي غايبة عن الوعي ... 
و مؤشرات النبض ،،
و الضغط ،،
و النفس ،، تطمن بخير .... 



أنا السبب ... 

سمحت لنفسي أنفعل للدرجة اللي خليت فيها صديقة عمري على وشك الموت ... 


يارب ... قومها سالمة و ردها لنا بخير ... 

مو عشاني ... 
بس عشان ولدها اليتيم ،،
اللي ما له في الدنيا غيرها ،،
يا رب ... 


طول الوقت ،،
و أنا أدعي ،، و كلنا ندعي ،،
أنها تقوم بالسلامة من النوبة ... 
و إن شاء الله بس تطيب ،،
نزوجها سلطان ،،
و تقر عينها ... 


حتى شوق ،،
كانت تقول : 


- ( بس تقومي بالسلامة ،،
و اللي تبينه يصير ) ... 


قمر ... 

بس قومي بالسلامة ...
 و اللي تبينه يصير ... 




*
* *
*





الساعة 3 الفجر .... 
أنا و شوق ... 
اللي ظلينا مع قمر في غرفة العناية .... 
بعد ما أنجبر الباقيين أنهم

يطلعوا مع بداية الليل ... 


لا أنا و لا شوق ،،
قدرنا نطلع من المستشفى هذا اليوم ... 
ما تكلمنا ... 
و لا حتى ناظرنا في بعض ... 
بس ظلينا جالسين ،،
كل وحدة على جانب من سرير قمر ... 
نراقب بسكون .... 



الساعة 3 الفجر ...
 أخيراً ...
فتحت قمر عينها ،،
و فاقت من الغيبوبة ... 


جفنيها انفتحوا نصف انفتاحة .... 
و عينها تحركت حركة بسيطة ،،
يمين و شمال ... 

و ظلت بين الوعي ،،
و اللا وعي كم دقيقة .... 


- قمر .... 


ناديتها ... 
أبي أشوف ...
 إذا تسمعني ؟
 أذا تحس بوجودي ؟
 إذا هي واعية ،،
و قادرة على الكلام و الحركة ... 


ما ردت ... 
و لا التفتت لي ...
 خفت ...
 بلعت ريقي ،،
و كتمت أنفاسي من الخوف ... 

يا رب ما يكون صار لها شي،،
... يا رب .... 


الأشعة ما بينت شي جديد ... 
نفس كتلة الدم المتجمع في نفس المنطقة ،،
مثل المرة اللي طافت ...

و عشان كذا ،،
راح تنعاد لها اليوم ،،
و نشوف إذا صار أي تغير ... 
يحتاج أي عملية ؟؟ 



الحين بس ...
 رفعت عيني لشوق ...
و نظراتي تقول لها بخوف : 

- ( ليه ما جاوبتني ؟ كلميها يمكن ترد عليك ؟ ) 

شوق حاولت تنطق بس ما قدرت ....
 و سالت دموعها ،،
اللي كانت مسحتها قبل قليل ... 

مديت يدي ،،
و مسحت على راس قمر ... 
و رديت قلت : 

- قمر... تسمعيني ؟ 


و بعد ...
 ما ردت علي .... 


انفجرت الدموع بعيني 
... يا ربي ... 
صديقتي وش صار بها ؟
 يا رب أرجوك .... 

جلست أبكي 
... أنا السبب ...
 أنا السبب ... 

شوق نطقت أخيراً ... 
و نادت قمر بصوت مبحوح ،،
مقطوع الرجاء ،،
يائس ،،
أشبه بأنه المحتضر ... 

- قمره .... 

الحين ...
 قمر لفت براسها صوب شوق ... 

شوق ... قالت :

- قمره .... تسمعيني ؟ .... 

قمر طالعت بشوق لثواني ... 
و بعدها لفت عنها .... 

شوق قالت : 

- خلاص يا قمر ...
 أخوي عقد زواجكم البارحة ،،
يعني صار زوجك .... 


دققنا أنظارنا على قمر ... 
نبي نشوف وقع الخبر عليها .... 

قمر ظلت ساكنة ثواني ... 
و تالي لفت صوب شوق ،،
تطالع فيها ... 

يعني قمر واعية لنا ،،
و تسمع ،،
و تفهم اللي نقول .... ؟؟


شوق مسكت يد قمر ...
 و هزت راسها تأكيد .... 


قمر لفت علي الحين ... 
و أنا هزيت رأسي تأكيد بعد .... 

و ردت تطالع بشوق .... ا
للي قالت : 

- أصر يعقد البارح ،،
عشان يجي يزورك اليوم ...
 كلها ساعات ،،
و تشوفينه قدام عيونك ...
أنت ... 
بس ظلي بخير 
... أرجوك ... 
أخوي و أنا ،،
بننتهي لو تموتي يا قمر ،،
لا تموتي أرجوك ... 


- شوق .. 


قلت معترضة و مستنكرة ... 
طالعت فيني شوق .. 
و اللي كانت تبكي بحرارة .... 
شوق أمس ...
 كانت منهارة أكثر مني 
... شوق ... 
و اللي جربت قبل كم شهر تفقد عزيز ...
كانت خايفة و مرعوبة ...
 من أنها تفقد قمر ... 
و يصير بأخوها شي ... 


انفجرت شوق بالبكاء ...
 و هي ماسكة أيد قمر ،،
كأنها تتوسلها أنها تطيب بسرعة 
... و أنها ... ما تموت .... 

قلت : 

- خلاص شوق ... 
اتصلي بزوجك ،،
و خله يجيك الحين ... 
و تعالي بوقت الزيارة مع أخوك ،،
عشان تشوفوا قمر .... 


شوق ... 
كأنها كانت تنتظر بس تقول لقمر ،،
( سلطان عقد زواجكم ) ،،
عشان ترجع بيتها .... 

قمر ما زالت تطالع بشوق ،،
و هي ... مو مصدقة ...
 بين الحلم و الحقيقة ... 
بين الوعي و الإغماء ... 
الخوف و الرجاء .... 
و بين ... 
سلمى و شوق ... 


يوم جت شوق تبي تقوم ،،
 مسكت يد قمر و شدت عليها ...
أنا كنت ماسكة اليد الثانية ،،
و أشد عليها ...



قمر حركت يدينها جنب بعض ،،
 و أجتمعت أيدينا إحنا الثلاث مع بعض ...

صرنا نتبادل النظرات ... 



و مثل ما التقت أيادينا و نظراتنا ،،
 تعانقت قلوبنا ،،
لما قمت و حضنت شوق بقوة ...
 و كأننا أقرب الأخوات ... 

السنين اللي طافت ،،
و فرقت بينا ،،
تلاشت هذه اللحظة ... 

قمر تجاوزت مرحلة الخطر ... 
و بقت حية ... 
و شهدت تعانق قلوبنا أخيراً بعد كل ذاك الخصام ...


أيادينا إحنا الثلاث ...
 قمر ... و شوق ... و سلمى ... 
اجتمعت مرة ثانية مع بعض ،،
مثل ما كانت دايماً قبل 15 سنة .... 



*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 


كثير المرات اللي أشوف فيها نفسي فجأة ،،
أصحى من النوم .... 
و أطالع من حولي و أكتشف أني بالمستشفى .... 


و هذه مرة من المرات .... 

كانت أصوات طنين الأجهزة حولي ،،
تأكد لي أني في العناية المركزة .... 

سقف الغرفة حفظته ... 
لأنه أقرب شيء ،،
كانت عيوني تتأمله طول الوقت .... 

أحس بألم في ذراعي الأيسر ... 
أكيد هذا مكان إبرة السائل الوريدي ،،
اللي موصل بعروقي ....
و اللي أشوف عبوته تنقط ،،
شوي شوي .... 




أقطاب جهاز مراقبة النبض مضايقتني ...
ودي أشيلها ... 



الشرشف الأبيض كان خفيف ... 
عشان كذا أحس بالبرد في أطرافي ... 
و أحس قدمي متجمدة ....

أبي بطانية أثقل شوي .... 



- كيفك ؟ حمد الله ع السلامة 


هذا كان صوت الممرضة اللي جالسة قربي ... 
صوتها يشبه صوت زوجة أخوي ثامر ! 


ولدي بدر ... !
 أوه أنا في أي يوم ؟
 بأي وقت ؟ كم الساعة ؟
 ولدي بدر ودي أشوفه ... 



- كم الساعة ؟ 

سألت الممرضة ،،
 ابتسمت و قالت : 

- 2 الظهر ! يعني قربتي تكملي يوم كامل من النوم ! 




جلست ...
 و طالعت بالستارة اللي تحجبني عن بقية المرضى ... 
طالعت يمين و شمال .... 

وين سلمى ؟ وين شوق ؟ كانوا معي ؟ أو كنت أتخيل ... ؟؟ 



سألت الممرضة : 


- سلمى كانت هنا ؟ 
- الدكتورة سلمى ؟
 كل شوي تجي تتطمن عليك و تروح ! 
بس وصتني أكلمها لما تصحي ... 



و بسرعة ،،
هزيت راسي ( كلميها ) 



دقايق ،،
 و كانت سلمى عندي ... 
أول ما شافتني تهلل وجهها و انشرح ... 
و ابتسمت ابتسامتها الحلوة 
الساحرة ،،
و اللي تنسيني الدنيا و همومها .... 



جت عندي و طوقتني بذراعينها بقوة .... 
و هي تردد : 

- حمد الله على السلامة يا قمر ... 
ألف ألف ألف الحمد لله على السلامة .... 



و بدت تبكي ... 
مسكت وجهها ،،
و مسحت على راسها ،،
و قلت أطمنها : 

- أنا بخير .... ! 



ضحكت ،،
 و شدت علي ،،
و هي تردد : 

- نعم بخير ... الحمد لله 
.... الحمد لله .... 

- وين شوق ؟ 




سألتها ... 
أذكر أنني ...
 إذا ما كنت أحلم ...
 شفتها مع سلمى ...
 ثنتينهم على جنبيني ... 
أيش كان الوقت ؟ 
ما أذكر ... 
أكيد الليل ... 
أكيد الطبيب عطاني جرعة كبيرة من مضاد التشنج ،،
خلتني نايمة طول الوقت .... 



أذكر بعد ... 
أنهم ...
 سلمى و شوق ... 
تهاوشوا قدامي .... 
و تصالحوا بعد قدّامي ...



و أذكر بعد ...
 بعد إيش ... ؟
 كأن شوق قالت 
.... أنه ... 
سلطان عقد زواجنا ؟
لا ... ! 
هذا أكيد جزء من حلم .... !




- شوق ؟
 بالبيت ،،
 بس توها كلمتني ،،
و قالت أنها جاية العصر ،،
مع سلطان يزوروك ! 



يزوروني ؟
 سلطان و شوق ... ؟
 سلطان جاي يزورني ... ؟
 أنا ... 
أكيد بعدني أحلم 
... بس ... 
بعدني أحس بالألم مكان إبرة المغدي ....
معقولة يكون حلم محسوس ...؟ 



التساؤل و الحيرة ،،
كانوا ظاهريين على وجهي ... 
و سلمى ...
 و بما أنها تعرفني زين ،،
فهمتني على طول .... 

ابتسمت مرة ثانية ،،
الابتسامة الحلوة ... 
و قالت : 

- يزوروك ،،
و يجيبوا معهم حلوى السلامة ،،
و حلوى الزواج ! 



الدنيا لفت بي ...
 راسي صار يدور ... 
و عيني تدور .... 
و السقف اللي فوقي بعد يدور .... 

طنين الأجهزة وصل حده ... 
و تجاوز إشارة الخطر ....
 الممرضة صارت تراقب بقلق ،،
مؤشرات الأجهزة ...
و الابتسامة اللي على وجه سلمى تلاشت ،،
و علا مكانها قلق صارخ ... 


- قمر .... اهدئي ... 


ما قدرت أتكلم ....
 جت كلماتي متقاطعة مو مصدقة ... 
ما هو حلم ؟
 صحيح ؟ 
سلطان ...
سلطان ... 
تزوجني ؟
 .... سلطان ... صار ... زوجي ؟؟؟
 سلطان ... 
جاي يشوفني .... ؟؟؟ 



*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 


سلطان ....
 و حتى شوق .... 
اثنينهم أصروا أن عقد الزواج يتم بسرعة ... 
عشان يقدر سلطان ،،
يزور الدكتورة 
و يتطمن عليها ... 
لين الله يشافيها ،،
و تطلع من المستشفى ...
و نعلن الزواج رسمياً في حفلة صغيرة ... 



طبعاً القرار جنوني ... 
بس أنتوا شفتوا كل أنواع الجنون اللي مرت على ها الرجال ،،
من أول ما ماتت بنته الله يرحمها ...
أو حتى من أول ما بدا القمر يبلغه السلام ! 



سلطان الحين كاشخ بلبسه ... 
و ماسك السبحة الفضية بيده ....
 و واقف يراقب الساعة على أحر من الجمر .... 



شوق اتصلت أكثر من مرة بالمستشفى ،،
تتطمن على الدكتورة ... 
و كلها كم دقيقة و يروح الرجال يشوف 
( زوجته ) الجديدة ،،
أخيراً ! 


ضحكت ... 


ضحكت بقوة ... 
و صار سلطان و شوق ،،
يناظروني باستغراب ! 


- وش فيك ياسر ! 
لا تكون جنيت ؟ 


قالت شوق ،،
 و في الواقع اللي جن ...
 هو سلطان و شوق معه ...
 بس مالي دخل ... 
خله يتزوجها ،،
يمكن يرتاح و يريحنا أخيراً ؟ 


- أبدا شوق !
 بس أتخيل نفسي مكان سلطان ...
 لا بس و كاشخ 
... معرس ... 
رايح أشوف عروسي الجديدة ! 
و الله وناسة ! 



شوق عصّبت ،،
و طالعتني بنظرة توعيد ! 
و ضحكت زيادة .... 

بصراحة ...
 هذا أغرب زواج شفته بحياتي .... 



و أنا أشوف سلطان قدامي الحين .... 
و هو يراقب الساعة و كل شوي ،،
يعدل الغترة و العقال .... 
حسيت بندم ... 



ندم لأني سخرت منه كثير .... 
و اعتبرت كل اللي كان يسويه ،،
و يحس فيه ،،
مجرد جنون .... 


من قبل 15 سنة ... 
و أنا أحضر زواجه الأول ... 
كنت أشوف عليه نظرة شرود ...
كان سرحان ...
 كأنه مو مهتم بالوضع اللي هو فيه .... 



أذكره بعد ....
 بعد الحادث المشؤوم ...
 بعد ما عرف أن بسام غرق .... 
و كيف أنه صار يقول : 

- ( أنا المسؤول عن قمر ،،
و لازم أتزوجها .... ) 

و يوم ظهرت بحياته من جديد ،،
و صار متعلق بها أكثر ...
 و يقول :

- ( أنفاسها بعدها بصدري ،،
أحس فيها من ذاك اليوم ... ) 


شفتوا لعبة القدر !


نهاية المطاف ... 
سلطان و قمر تزوجوا !

الله يهنيهم ،،
و يتمم لهم على خير ... !




أمس ... 
لما كنا بالمستشفى ...
 كان وده يدخل يشوفها ... 
و طلع مع أهلها ،،
و ما رد ،،
إلا و عقد الزواج تام ... 

اللي أنا خايف منه .... 
و شوق بعد خايفة و مرعوبة منه ...
 أن قمر يصيبها شي ،،
أو حالتها تسوء ،،
أو تموت 
لا قدر الله .... 
و الرجال ينتهي .... 



- ها أخوي ... ؟ مشينا ؟ 

قالت شوق ،،
و هي تطالع الساعة .... 


- توكلنا على الله .... 


و هم جايين يطلعوا عند البوابة ....
 رن هاتف شوق ،،
– و اللي كانت الممرضة أخذته منها أمس ،،
و هي بغرفة العناية المركزة لما اتصلت علي ،،
 و قفلته و ظل مقفل لقبل ساعة – 
رن ... 
و بس شافت شوق رقم المتصل انتفضت ... 


- هلا ... منال ... 



بس قالت العبارة ... 
كلنا انتفضنا .... 
أم نواف ،،
ما كان لها أي ذنب في القصة بكبرها ...
بس هذه هي الدنيا .... 
سعادة ناس ،،
تنبني على تعاسة ناس ... 
يوم لك ،،
و يوم عليك .... 
و اعتقد أنه من حق هالرجال ،،
أنه يتهنى أخيراً ،،
بالمرة اللي كان عاشقنها ،،
من قبل ما يتزوج اول مرة ... 
و الله يعين .... 



*
* *
* 

تقطع قلبي مع منال ،،
و هي تكلمني منهارة ... 
إيش بإيدي ؟ 


منال ... 
إذا تحبي سلطان خليه يتزوجها يمكن ... 
الله يرزقه السعادة اللي انحرم منها ،،
من يوم مرض بنته الله يرحمها .... 


انهيت المكالمة معها بكلمتين .... 

- ( المقدر لازم يصير ) .... 





و رحنا أنا و أخوي ،،
للمستشفى ... 
أمس ... 
قمر بغت تموت قدام عيوني .... 
كانت هذه أول مرة أشوف نوبة التشنج تجيها 
.... الله يعلم ....
كيف انقضت علي الساعات لهذه اللحظة .... 


أخوي ،،
وقف بمحل الورود ،،
و اشترى باقة حلوة ...
 و اشترى بعد ،،
علبة حلوى كبيرة ...
و رغم أنه كان يحاول الظهور بمظهر المتماسك .... 
كنت أشوفه مقطع ،،
و منهار ،، و متبعثر ،،
في كل مكان .... 
كنت متأكدة ... 
أنه خايف أكثر مني بعشر مرات ...
 أن قمر ... 
لا قدر الله ... تموت .... 
بس الحمد لله 
... الخطر راح ... 
و السعادة أقبلت ...




قبل ما نوصل ،،
طلب مني أخوي أتصل عشان أعرف إذا هي صاحية ... 
و إذا أهلها معها .... 
و كان الجواب :
نعم ... و نعم ... ! 




*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 


طلعت من العناية المركزة ،،
و رجعت غرفتي العادية ... 
كان الوقت يمر بسرعة ،،
و كل شيء يركض ... 



طلبت من سلمى تروح بيتنا ،،
و تختار مع أمي فستان جميل ،،
يصلح إني أقابل به سلطان 
.... لما جوا ... 

هي و أهلي ،،
حوالي أربع العصر ،،
كنت توني ماخذة دش سريع ،،
و شعري مبلل .... 
و جالسة على السرير أحاول أنشفه .... 



أول ما دخل ولدي بدر ،،
جاني يركض و على طول بحضني 
... حضنته بقوة ... 
و صار يبكي ،،
و أنا أهدي فيه ... 


- حبيبي بدري ،،
أنا بخير يمه ،،
لا تبكي يا وليدي ... 


وحيدي المدلل ،،
ما خلاني أتحرك من مكاني ... 
ودي بس أبدل ثيابي و أمشط شعري ... !
ما عطاني فرصة ...



كنت أطالع بعيون الناس اللي حوالي ... 
صديقة عمري ... 
و أهلي ... 
كلهم كانوا يبتسمون ... 
أكيد ما فيه أحد منهم ،،
غضبان علي أو معترض ...
 كلهم راضين ... 
مو صح ؟ 



ما أحد منهم جاب سيرة سلطان ... 
بديت أشك ... 
إني كنت أحلم أو أتخيل ...
 بس أطالع بسلمى ... 
و أشوف الكيس اللي بيدها و اللي فيه الفستان أكيد ... 
أرجع أقنع نفسي بأن سلطان جاي ... 



استندت على الوسايد على السرير ... 
و أنا أحس روحي بذلت مجهود كبير ،،
في الربع ساعة اللي تحممت فيها ... 



أو يمكن هذا تأثير العلاج ،،
اللي يسبب الخمول و النعاس ... ؟ 


ولدي كان بحضني مكانه ،،
ما ابتعد لحظة ... 
غمضت عيني لحظة ... و غفيت دقايق ... 


- قمر ... 

فتحت عيني ... 
كانت أمي اللي نادتني ... 


- ودك تنامي ؟ 

- لا ... 
بلى ... شوي .... 
نعسانة ... 

- بو نواف عند الباب ...
 وده يزورك ... 


قلبي ... 
صار ينبض بسرعة ... 
أنفاسي صارت تركض .... 
ولدي رفع راسه و صار يطالعني .... 

- يمه أنت بخير .... ؟ 

مسحت على راسه ،،
و هزيت راسي ( نعم ) ... 

طالعت صوب سلمى ... 
و الكيس اللي بيدها ....
 أكيد أنا مو بحلم ... ؟ 
سلطان جا ؟؟

جا ...

بس ...
 أنا لسه ما لبست الفستان ...
ما نشفت شعري ... 
و لا سرحته ! 
بيشوفني ،،
و حالتي حالتي حالة ؟
يا رب ... 




- تفضلوا ... 


هذا كان صوت أخوي ثامر ...
جاي من عند الباب .... 
و هو يرحب بالجايين ... 


و ظهر في الصورة ذي اللحظة 
... سلطان ... و شوق ... 


*
* *
*



لما وصلنا ...
كان أهل قمر ،، و معهم سلمى كلهم موجودين بالغرفة ....
 أخوي كان متوتر ،،
و أنا مثله .... 

دخلنا ،، و سلمنا على الجميع ....
 و ردوا السلام .... 

قمر ،،
كانت على سريرها مستندة على الوسايد ...
 و بحضنها ولدها بدر ... 

قربت من قمر ... 
و ابتعد بدر شوي ... 
عشان أصافحها و أقبلها ... 

أخوي ظل واقف بنص الطريق ،،
و كأنه بطاريته خلصت فجأة ... 

بعد ما سلمت على قمر ،،
 رفعت راسي ،،
و طالعت بأخوي ... !

و يــــااااه ...
 للذهول اللي شفته على وجهه ،،
و هو يطالع وجه قمر !

آه لو تقدروا تشوفوه بنفسكم !!!



*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 



رفعت راسي ناحية الصوت اللي أعرفه زين ... 
اللي أعرف صاحبه .... 
و أعشقه كثير ....

جت عيني بعين سلطان 
.... العسل ...

أنا ما عدت أحس بالكون من حولي ... 
ما أدري إذا ولدي بدر ،،
لسه جنبي و إلا راح .. ؟ 

هذا سلطان .... 
هذا العسل ... 
هذا حبيبي ... 
هذا زوجي ... ! 
الحين صار زوجي ؟؟؟ 
سلطان ... 
نفس الطول ،، و العرض ... 
نفس النظرات ... 
نفس تقاسيم الوجه .... 
نفس الطريقة ،،
اللي يرتب بها شماغه .... 
و نفس العطر ،،
اللي يستهويني من سنين .... 
سلطان ... 
تأمل بعيني لحظة ... 
بعدها قال بصوت حنون : 


- كيف حالك ... قمرة ؟
 حمد الله على سلامتك .... 


أنا دخت ... 
صوته له مثل أثر المخدر ... 
قلت لكم من قبل ،،
ما أقدر اقاومه ! 
... يبنّجني ! ...

ما عرفت أرد ... 
و صارت شفايفي ،،
تضطرب بين ابتسامه ،،
و عبوس ... 


إش فيها الغرفة حارة ؟ 
ليه طفوا التكييف ،،
ذي اللحظة ؟ 

سلطان قرب مني ... 
أكثر ....
 جسمي صار يرتجف ... 
من البرد و الحر ...
 و الخوف و الفرح ... 
و الاضطراب و الطمأنينة ....
 و الشوق و التردد .... 
و التصديق و التكذيب ...



تتخيلوا كيف تختلط المشاعر ،،
ذي كلها بلحظة وحدة ؟؟؟



سلطان مد باقة الورد صوبي .... 
و هو يقول : 


- ما تشوفي شر ... 


أنا ...
 إيدي عيّت تتحرك ... 
حاولت أمدها عشان آخذ الباقة بس ما قدرت ...
 أخاف إني انشليت مرة ثانية ... ؟ 

لا يا قمر ... 
مو وقته ....
 أرجوك .... 
تحركي الحين .... 

ولدي بدر ،،
مد إيده ،،
و أخذ الورود من سلطان ... 
و حطها جنبي ... 

حسيت أن إيدي ،،
تحركت ناحية الورد .... 
و صارت تتحسسه بارتباك .... 
و لساني تلعثم ،،
و هو يتمتم بـ : 

- الشر ما يجيك .... 




عيني هذه اللحظة ،،
كانت علىالورد .... 
و ما أدري ...
 يا ترى عيون الناس اللي حولي ،،
على إيش ؟ 

على من ...؟؟؟ 



الهدوء ،،
خيم على الغرفة .... 

أو يمكن ،،
أنا دخلت في غيبوبة جديدة ؟
 ما عدت أسمع أي صوت ،،
لأي أحد ...
اللي خلاني أرفع نظري من على الورود .... 
و تجي مباشرة ،،
في عين سلطان ... 



نزلتها بسرعة ... 
مو قادرة أحط عيني بعينه .... 
عينه تلسع .... كأنها مفتاح الكهرباء ...
الحرارة بدت تزيد ...
أنفاسي صرت أسحبها بالقوة .... 
أرجوكم افتحوا النوافذ ... 
الهواء اللي هنا خلّص ! 




أول زخة عرق سالت على جبيني ... 
يمكن كان هدفها تلطف الحرارة شوي ...
لكنها بدون قصد ،،
أحرجتني كثير .... 



اضطرت يدي أنها ترتفع شوي ،،
عشان تمسح قطرة العرق ...
 و شافتها عيني فرصة ... 
و اختلست النظر لسلطان ،،
من الفتحات اللي بين الأصابع .... 



سلطان .... 
اللـــــــــه ... 



كأنه سلطان أسطوري ...
 واقف قدامي بطوله ... و بعرضه
 ... و بهيبته ... 
حتى بعد 15 سنه .... 

لسه له نفس التأثير ....
نفس السحر اللي يحيط به ... 
نفس الجاذبية ،،
اللي تسحبني له مثل برادة حديد 
لا حول لها و لا قوة ... 
مسحوبة لمغناطيس جبار ! 



- شوق تجي معي المكتب ؟ 


كان هذا صوت سلمى ...
 قطع لحظة ( جبروت ) سلطان ،،
اللي كنت أعيشها ... 


شوق ردت : 

- يالله ... 


طبعاً ،،
قصد سلمى أنها تحث كل الموجودين ،،
على أنهم يطلعوا ... 
طالعت بسلمى ،، و أنا أبلع ريقي ... 
و شفتها ،،
تطالعني بنظرة مو ساحرة ...
 إنما خبيثة ! 
كأنها تقول ... 


- ( احنا طالعين ! بنخليكم لوحدكم ! إش راح تسوي يا قمر !!!؟ ) 



كلهم تحركوا يبون يطلعون .... 
إلا ولدي بدر ،،
ظل جالس عند حضني ،،
ما تزحزح .... 
يوم شافت أمي بدر مو متحرك ،،
و هي طالعة نادت عليه .... 


ولدي كان لسه ماسك فيني .... 
و يوم جا يتحرك ،،
أنا اللي مسكت فيه .... 
أنا مو مصدقة أنكم بتخلوني 
مع سلطان لوحدي ؟
 أنا خايفة ! 




ولدي بدر حضني ،،
و قبّل راسي ،، و يدنيني بحرارة ،،
 و أنا بعد حضنته ،،
و قبلته بنفس الحرارة ،،
 و تالي قال : 



- يمه ... بالف شوي بالمستشفى ،،
و أرد لك ! 


و قام عن السرير .... 

شفته ،،
و هو يبتعد خطوة خطوة ،،
و ببطء ... 
كانت عيوني معلقة به ...
 ما ادري وش منع لساني يقول له : 

- ( لا تطلع يا بدر ! )




قبل ما يطلع ،،
 و لما صرنا أنا و سلطان ،، و هو الوحيدين بالغرفة ...
 دار على سلطان و قال : 


- بو نواف .... 


سلطان التفتت له ،، و هو مستغرب ...

- خير ؟ 


بدر ولدي نقل نظرته بيني ،، و بين سلطان ،،
 و بعدها قال : 


- أنا ما عندي مانع تتزوج أمي ،،
لكن بشرط ... 



أنا قلبي توقف ... 
و يمكن سلطان بعد ...
 خفت ... 
وش وده بدري يقول ؟ 
و ليش ما قال لي أنا أول ؟ 

قال سلطان : 

- حاضرين ! آمر .... ؟ 


بدر قال : 

- وينما تاخذها ،، توديني معها .... 
أنا ما أقدر أعيش إلا مع أمي ،،
ببيت واحد ! 


سلطان مثلي أنا ،،
تفاجأ من كلام الولد ،،
 و بعدها ابتسم ،،
و قال : 


- أكيد ... تطمن ... 


بدر طالع فيني ،،
كأنه يستشهدني على كلامه ،،
 و طوّل النظرة ،،
 و ابتسم ...
 و بعدها طلع من الغرفة .... 




أنا ... و سلطان ....
وحدنا في الغرفة .... 


هذا حلم ؟ هذا وهم ؟ 



من يوم ما ماتت هبة قدام عيني ...
 و أنا فقدت صحتي ... 
الجسمية ،، و العقلية بعد ....

أكيد أنا الحين جالسة أتوهم .... 
لأن اللي أشوفه أقرب أني أصدقه كوهم ...
و لا أصدقه كحقيقة .... 




سلطان ... 
العسل ...
 حبيب عمري ... 
رجل حياتي ....
 قلبي كله ... 
حبي كله ...
 دنيتي كلها ... 
واقف قدامي الحين ... ؟؟؟

زوجي ... ؟
 .... معقول .... ؟؟؟
 معقول ....؟؟؟ 




*
* *
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تتمه : 


قرب سلطان من قمر أكثر ....
 لين صار جنبها ،،
و جلس على السرير ...
 مكان ما كان ولدها بدر جالس ،،
قبل شوي ... 



قمر ،،
كانت ترتجف مثل ورقة في مهب الريح .... 
و كانت عينها مثبتة على الورد ... 

و إيدها تلعب ببتلاته .... 


سلطان قال : 

- عجبك الورد ؟ 


نفس قمر ،،
انطلق بصوت عالي ... 
أعلى من الصوت اللي قالت به 


- نعم ... حلو .... 

- أنت ِ أحلى .... بكثير ! ... 



رفعت قمر نظرها ،،
لعين سلطان .... 
و اصطدمت نظراتهم ....
 و تعانقت عناق حار ملتهب .... 



مزيج من قطرات الماء السايلة ،،
من شعرها المبلل .... 
مع قطرات العرق المتصببة ،،
من جبينها .... 
مع قطرات الدموع المنهمرة ،،
من عينها .... 
هذا المزيج ... 
كله انسكب ... 
و بلل يد سلطان اللي امتدت 
ترفع وجه قمر ....
 عشان يتأمله أكثر .... 



- قمره ... 



همس سلطان ،،
بصوت خفيف حنون .... 
هز جسم قمر كله ،،
قبل يهز طبلة اذنها .... 

قمر قالت بصوت باكي ... 

- سلطان .... 
أنت ...
 زوجي الحين ؟؟ 


كأنها تبي تأكيد أكثر ،،
و أكثر .... 

سلطان قال : 

- و أنت زوجتي ...
 حبيبتي .... 



انهارت أعصاب قمر ،،
لما سمعت هذه الكلمة :
 ( حبيبتي ) 
الكلمة ... 
اللي عاشت أكثر من 15 سنة ... 
تتمنى سماعها ،،
من لسان سلطان .... 



- سلطان ... أنا ... أنا أحبك .... كثير ... 



طلعت هذه الجملة المكبوتة ،،
من صدر قمر .... 
بعد ما خبتها كل هذه السنين .... 

سلطان قال : 


- و أنا أحبك ... قمره .... 

- تحبني سلطان ؟
 صحيح تحبني ؟ 



سألت قمر ...
 و دموعها تنهمر مثل الشلال .... 
تبي تسمع منه رد ،،
يبرد قلبها المحتر من سنين ... 

سلطان جاوب : 

- نعم أحبك .... 
أحبك يا قمرة ...
 يا جمرة حياتي اللي ما عمرها انطفت ... 
يوم من الأيام .... 
يا قمر سماي و دنيتي 
... اللي ...
 ما عمره غاب ليلة من الليالي .... 



و مد إيده ...
 داخل جيبه ....
 و طلع المسبحة الفضية .... 



قمر طالعت بالمسبحة ....
 و ابتسمت .... 


سلطان قال : 


- دوختيني ! ... 




قمر ... 
مدت يدها حول عنقها ....
 و نزعت السلسة ،،
اللي كانت لابستنها .... 

و السلسلة كان في وسطها فص فضي معلق .... 
و مدتها صوب سلطان ... 


- الفص الأخير ! 


قال سلطان ،،
و هو ياخذ الفص الثالث و الثلاثين ،،
و اللي كان معلق في سلسلة على رقبة قمر .... 
و يحطه بسلسلة المسبحة ،،
مع إخوانه ... 


- و الحين ... التم الشمل ! 


قال سلطان ،،
و هو يبتسم .... 

و ابتسمت قمر .... 


- أخيراً التم الشمل .... 





أخيراً ... 
سلطان صار لي ... 
أخيراً ... 
حبيبي رد لي .... 
أخيراً .... 
العسل في حضني ... بين ذراعيني .... 
و راسي على صدره ....
 أسمع نبضه ... أحس بدفئه ....
و أشم عطره الفواح الزكي ... 
الله على هذا العطر 
... يسحرني .... 
و إيده تطبطب على ظهري .... 
و تخلل شعري المبلل .... 
حتى في المرة اللي طافت 
.. كان مبلل ... 
بماء البحر .... 




15 سنة .... 
و أنا أنتظر هذه اللحظة ... 
اللي أكون فيها ،،
بين ذراعين حبيبي سلطان ... 
و أسمعه يقول لي :
 ( أحبك ) .... 


15 سنة ... 
أبي أظل معلقة بهذه اللحظة ...
 ما شي يبعدني عن سلطان ... 
أعوض السنين اللي راحت كلها ... 


ليه استكثرت علي هاللحظة يا سلطان .... ؟ 

ليه حرمتني منها كل هالعمر ... 
ليه خليت احساسي يموت ،،
و هو ما بعد انولد ...؟ 

ليه فجعت قلبي ... ؟ 

آه يا سلطان ... 

لو تدري إش كثر أحبك .... 

ضمني بقوة أكثر ....
 أكثر يا سلطان 
... أكثر .... 
خل قلبي يمتزج بقلبك ... 
مثل ما روحي امتزجت بروحك ،،
من سنين ... 


ما أبي اللحظة تنتهي ....
 لا تتحرك ... 
لا تبتعد ... 
خلني بحضنك 
... للأبد ...
 أعيش ... و أموت ... 
و أنا بقلبك .... 
بصدرك ....
 بين ذراعيك .... 



لا تبعدني ....
 ودي أنام ... 
بحضنك ... 
خلوني بحضنه ...
 تركوني معه ... أرجوكم ... 
هذه لحظة عمري كله ... 
لا تبعدوني .... 
خلوني مع سلطاني ... 




*
* *
*




نامت قمر بحضن سلطان ،،
مثل طفلة بريئة ....
 كان مفعول الأدوية متغلب عليها .... 


قمر ظلت نايمة لفترة طويلة .... 


الأشعة اللي انعادت لها اليوم ،،
بينت تجمع جديد للدم في دماغها ،،
 و تقررت العملية تأكيداً .. 


العملية أجريت في نفس اليوم ...
 و بعدها نقلوا قمر ،،
للعناية المركزة مرة ثانية .... 


سلطان ظل ملازم قمر ليل و نهار ...
 بالضبط مثل ما كان ملازم هبه ... 


و فقدها ... 
بالضبط مثل ما فقد هبه ... 
بعد العملية بيومين .... 



*
* *
*






... النهاية ...

----------


## وحيده بدنيتي

قصه اكثر من راااااااااااااااااااائعه 
                             ربي يعطيك الف عافيه طرح موفق 
                             لا خلا ولا عدم من جديدك
                               دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
                              موفقه لكل خير انشاء الله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ماتت قمر...................؟؟؟
خساره نهايه حزينه مره
بس بصراحه قصه أكثر من روووووووووووووووعه....
ربي يعطيك العافيه غناتي
الله لايحرمناااا من جديدك المميز
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
دمتي بود
اختك/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*وحيدة بدنيتي ،،*

*دمعة طفلة يتيمه ،،*

*كل الشكر لجميل توقفكم ،،*

*ربي يعطيكم الف عافية ،،*

*وما انحرم طيب تواجدكم ،،*

----------

